# Celebs in their Louboutins!



## Swanky

Please post photos you find of stars wearing their CLs!

Archived thread here for reference:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/celebrities-and-their-louboutins-207788.html


----------



## LavenderIce

Yay!  I get to post the first pic in the new thread.   

Lauren Conrad


----------



## sedds

Kim Kardashian, Amy Adams & Carmen Electra all wearing silver double platform sandals


----------



## hlfinn

i love amy adams. she looks amazing in that dress!


----------



## sedds

Jordana Brewster wearing the Paquita sandal


----------



## heat97

i love her ^^^^


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LC looks awesome in that dress!


----------



## floridasun8

sedds said:


> Jordana Brewster wearing the Paquita sandal



Dont know who this girl is, but she looks fabulous!  Love the outfit, bag and the shoes look great on her.  She just oozes a simple, elegant sexiness about her! Love it!


----------



## b00mbaka

I think that's a great outfit for real life but the bag is a tad big for the red carpet


----------



## lilmissb

Jardana Brewster - Fast and the Furious. Paul Walker's character was in love with her and she played Vin Diesel's (Dom's) sister in the film.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Garner


----------



## meggyg8r

sedds said:


> Kim Kardashian, Amy Adams & Carmen Electra all wearing silver double platform sandals


 
BTW--these are the Fortuna


----------



## savvysgirl

lilmissb said:


> Jardana Brewster - Fast and the Furious. Paul Walker's character was in love with her and she played Vin Diesel's (Dom's) sister in the film.



Thank you! I was looking at her thinking i've seen her before but couldnt remember where. Beautiful girl. Paul Walker isnt bad either


----------



## lilmissb

^Soooo hot! I misspelt her poor name! JORDANA not Jardana *doh!*


----------



## meggyg8r

Mmm Paul Walker is dreamy... worst actor on the planet, but so nice to look at


----------



## lilmissb

So true! Can't act for beans but he's great perv material. Who was he going out with for a while there???....Oh it's gonna bug me for a while.


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> So true! Can't act for beans but he's great perv material. Who was he going out with for a while there???....Oh it's gonna bug me for a while.


 
He dated Jessica Alba for a little while.


----------



## sara999

i LOVE jennifer garner!


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, I thought he was still with his long term non industry gf back then. Oh well. Can't really recall so I bow to your better knowledge!


----------



## meggyg8r

lilmissb said:


> Hmm, I thought he was still with his long term non industry gf back then. Oh well. Can't really recall so I bow to your better knowledge!


 
See this:

http://ezinearticles.com/?Who-is-Paul-Walker-Dating?&id=1777997


----------



## Elise499

Michelle Trachtenberg in Open Clics







Kate Walsh in Arielle







Tamara Eccleston in Declics






Kendra Wilkinson in Turbella






Diora Baird in Drapynight






Adele Silva (english actress) in Africa.


----------



## Elise499

Nicole Scherzinger in Alti Boots


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

^^^Her body looks fierce in this picture. The abs are on-point.  She looks very confident and comfortable in her on skin here.


----------



## cathy1228

^^ her body's amazing! I would kill to have her abs!


----------



## Marisa783

Alexandra Burke






Selita Ebanks


----------



## jancedtif

I used to be afraid of pink shoes, but seeing the lady above, perhaps I too can "do" pink shoes.  Hmmmm...


----------



## Marisa783

^i think they work as an accent to an otherwise neutral outfit...actually i feel that way about all bright colored shoes


----------



## karwood

Singer Lily Allen wearing CL C'est Moi booties:


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Paz Vega wearing Open Clics





More of Hendra Wilkinson wearing Turbellas


----------



## karwood

Beth Ostrosky, TV Personality and wife of radio "shock jock" Howard Stern, wearing VPs:


----------



## M_Butterfly

sedds said:


> Kim Kardashian, Amy Adams & Carmen Electra all wearing silver double platform sandals


Kim looks great here.  Love the shoes and how the dress looks on her


----------



## RS1972

Anyone see Oprah yesterday? She had on a purple outfit with exact matching purple CL's...although for the life of me I couldn't tell which ones. First I thought they were patent, but then the lighting on them change a bit and they looked like ambrosinas. Then more lighting change and I think they might have been the lizard vp's. I don't have any screencaps...anyone?


----------



## karwood

RS1972 said:


> Anyone see Oprah yesterday? She had on a purple outfit with exact matching purple CL's...although for the life of me I couldn't tell which ones. First I thought they were patent, but then the lighting on them change a bit and they looked like ambrosinas. Then more lighting change and I think they might have been the lizard vp's. I don't have any screencaps...anyone?


 

Was it the episode with Dennis Quaid? If yes, the CLs I think she wearing are the Fuschia Suede Fontanetes. This is the best pic I could locate  :


----------



## RS1972

^^^ Yep that's the one! Good job finding it, thanks!


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham in Alti Pumps


----------



## karwood

Reese Witherspoon wearing Paquitas:


----------



## lilmissb

meggyg8r said:


> See this:
> 
> http://ezinearticles.com/?Who-is-Paul-Walker-Dating?&id=1777997



Aha! Maybe it was Jaime King I was thinking of. Thanks *meggy!*


----------



## tuvili

karwood said:


> Was it the episode with Dennis Quaid? If yes, the CLs I think she wearing are the Fuschia Suede Fontanetes. This is the best pic I could locate  :



Oprah is my shoe twin!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Elise499 said:


> Nicole Scherzinger in Alti Boots


 

i like this, but in pieces...

- she's super pretty and i love her sunnies
- her top is beautiful
- her body is to die for!
- the belt, jeans, and boots look good together

all together though, not so much


----------



## melialuvs2shop

karwood said:


> Reese Witherspoon wearing Paquitas:


 

the paquitas are such gorgeous shoes!  sadly, this outfit does not do it justice   but reese still looks great


----------



## Lolofalana

melialuvs2shop said:


> i like this, but in pieces...
> 
> - she's super pretty and i love her sunnies
> - her top is beautiful
> - her body is to die for!
> - the belt, jeans, and boots look good together
> 
> all together though, not so much


 

Agreed! 

And... is it just me or does it bother anyone else that her jeans are all bunched up at the top of the boot!


----------



## rdgldy

I really don't care for the paquitas with tights!


----------



## sumnboutme

Lolofalana said:


> Agreed!
> 
> And... is it just me or does it bother anyone else that her jeans are all bunched up at the top of the boot!



it bothers me to no end when that happens  

although i do wish i had her body...


----------



## sara999

melialuvs2shop said:


> i like this, but in pieces...
> 
> - she's super pretty and i love her sunnies
> - her top is beautiful
> - her body is to die for!
> - the belt, jeans, and boots look good together
> 
> all together though, not so much


_ita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111_


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Lolofalana said:


> Agreed!
> 
> And... is it just me or does it bother anyone else that her jeans are all bunched up at the top of the boot!


 

it bothers me too!  but what bothers me even more is that before you get to the knee, it looks like they're the right jeans to be tucked into those boots--  they're fitted perfectly in the thighs and all, so why on earth are they scrunched like that?

actually, an even better question is:  who the hell let you out of the house like that???


----------



## archygirl

sara999 said:


> _ita!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111_


 
Hi Sara I saw you were back, YEAH!


----------



## Elise499

Carla Gugino in Etrier












Heidi Montag in Alta Dama


----------



## LavenderIce

Keisha Knight Pullam:


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I like her outfit!!!  Who is she?


----------



## Marisa783

^OMG you don't know? Rudy from the Cosby Show!! sorry, i got a little excited...i grew up with that show and it was one of my favs


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oh fun!  I have never watched that show believe it or not


----------



## Marisa783

WOW really?! that is amazing! it was a great show


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ my sister who is only 17 LOVES the show but for some reason I never watched it growing up.  I really have no idea why! I guess I just liked other shows and didn't branch out?  Maybe I was a little too young when it was airing?

Oh, I just looked and it ran from 84-92.. I might have been a little too young for most of the seasons.


----------



## Marisa783

i am 25...i remember being really young when i started to watch it tho


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm 25 too   I don't remember watching much but cartoons when I was younger though.


----------



## meggyg8r

okay, sorry to hijack the thread!! :back2topic:


----------



## Marisa783

^haha that's funny because I hated cartoons for the most part...I was a weird child...but anyways that's enough talk about the Cosby Show in the celeb thread...Keisha looks wonderful and really grew up to be a beautiful woman!


----------



## LavenderIce

Gisele B. in City:






Another of Susan Lucci:


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG! Is Susan Ricci digitally imposed on his arm? He is either VERY strong or has a stone face because even when I carry too many groceries in one hand my face looks like this ush:

Rudy looks GREAT! I know she is probably tired of people calling her Rudy because she has accomplished more in her acting career but I don't care! LOL! Rudy was my idle as a child! LOL

If I was your ROAK buddy, Meggy, I would send you a box set of Cosby show DVDs! You *NEED *to watch that show!


----------



## karwood

Bethany Frankel of the reality TV show "Real Housewives  of NYC" , wearing New Simples:


----------



## morfoula

^^^ i think those are bruges? but anyways... i'm not a big fan of a chunkier shoe like that with a sick HL dress.... my opinion


----------



## karwood

Reese Witherspoon wearing what I think are Black Satin VPs:


----------



## M_Butterfly

b00mbaka said:


> OMG! Is Susan Ricci digitally imposed on his arm? He is either VERY strong or has a stone face because even when I carry too many groceries in one hand my face looks like this ush:


----------



## Marisa783

morfoula said:


> ^^^ i think those are bruges? but anyways... i'm not a big fan of a chunkier shoe like that with a sick HL dress.... my opinion




i agree...like the girl who wore her HL with the zipettes a few pages back


----------



## Elise499

Kristen Bell in Very Privés


----------



## meggyg8r

^ aw, she's just so dang cute!


----------



## cllover

karwood said:


> Bethany Frankel of the reality TV show "Real Housewives  of NYC" , wearing New Simples:


Maybe it's the picture, but her feet look disproportionately huge!


----------



## lilmissb

Marisa783 said:


> ^OMG you don't know? Rudy from the Cosby Show!! sorry, i got a little excited...i grew up with that show and it was one of my favs



OMG! I knew that name sounded familiar!!! I cannot she's all grown up and gorgeous. LOVED the Cosby show.


----------



## lilmissb

morfoula said:


> ^^^ i think those are bruges? but anyways... i'm not a big fan of a chunkier shoe like that with a sick HL dress.... my opinion



TOTALLY!!! I 100% agree with you girl.


----------



## lilmissb

Kristin is beautiful and cute at the same time! Is she wearing royal blue or peacock blue satin?


----------



## socalboo

cllover said:


> Maybe it's the picture, but her feet look disproportionately huge!



That's what I was thinking too *cl*. Either that or those are just too clunky to wear with an HL? It looks odd.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

melialuvs2shop said:


> i like this, but in pieces...
> 
> - she's super pretty and i love her sunnies
> - her top is beautiful
> - her body is to die for!
> - the belt, jeans, and boots look good together
> 
> all together though, not so much


 
my thoughts* EXACTLY! *


----------



## KillerTofu

Elise499 said:


> Kristen Bell in Very Privés



Can anyone ID this blazer?


----------



## sedds

Adriana Lima


----------



## savvysgirl

*Sedds*, everytime i see your ducky thing it cracks me up!  ^^^


----------



## sedds

Glad you like it


----------



## Elise499

Penelope Cruz in Gabine


----------



## savvysgirl

Keira Knightley wearing not much .... oh and a pair of Madelines!


----------



## sedds

^^ Very nice


----------



## Elise499

Gwyneth Platrow


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wait wait .... what are those!!!


----------



## Elise499

They look like the shoes made for Giles fall 2009


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhhh ... i love them!


----------



## Elise499

Madonna in Lillian


----------



## po0hping

Aw her buckle is coming off.


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ohhhh ... i love them!



the boutiques are getting them for Fall according to Reghan...


----------



## karwood

Portia de Rossi wearing Gino T:


----------



## karwood

Michelle Rodriguez shopping for CLs:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumnboutme said:


> the boutiques are getting them for Fall according to Reghan...


 

dang I better start saving.


----------



## IslandSpice

LavenderIce said:


> Gisele B. in City:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of Susan Lucci:


 
So does she weight 70 lbs. or is he He Man?!? Either way, she looks fabulous for her age...shoot, she looks fabulous for my age!


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham in Alti Pumps


----------



## HalieB

Marisa783 said:


> Selita Ebanks


 

I was on the fence about buying another pair of Pink shoes......now I think I must have these.


----------



## sedds

Poppy Montgomery in Gold Fortuna


----------



## hlfinn

^^^ is it just me or is her dress busted on the side? i love that she's gorgeous and has great hair and yet is a real person who's dress is wrinkled and who maybe didn't lose all her baby weight yet...


----------



## cllover

^Yeah, what's with the wrinkled dress?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna in Lizard Ring Pigalles (Don't know the exact name) Couldn't find any pics showing the red, but they definitely look like loubs. My apologies if incorrect...


----------



## sedds

hlfinn said:


> is it just me or is her dress busted on the side?



I think that might just be the reflection of her arm on the shiny material


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez in taupe suede Fontanettes:
















singer Christina Milian in Differa:






Heidi Klum holding the Barbie shoe:


----------



## HalieB

^^^^^^I want that Barbie SHOE!


----------



## savvysgirl

Me too!!! ^^


----------



## sakura

The US boutiques are getting them!  *Savvy*, check with London!


----------



## savvysgirl

Really???? Whats the 'official' name of these shoes?


----------



## *Lo

Dear Christina Millian,

Please just say NO to blonde hair its not cute.

XOXO
*Lo


----------



## sakura

*Savvy*, I don't know...the Barbie shoe?   Maybe try telling them it's the Madame Claude in pink with the ankle strap, like the one created for the Barbie runway show?


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Danii Minogue wearing Yoyo Zeppas





Elsa Pataky wearing Hyper Prives


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Lo said:


> Dear Christina Millian,
> 
> Please just say NO to blonde hair its not cute.
> 
> XOXO
> *Lo


 
My thoughts exactly! She's so adorable, but this blonde hair is just


----------



## savvysgirl

sakura said:


> *Savvy*, I don't know...the Barbie shoe?   Maybe try telling them it's the Madame Claude in pink with the ankle strap, like the one created for the Barbie runway show?



'Can you tell me when and if you will be getting the Barbie shoe pleeeease!' 

Hehe, i shall email or call this week to ask. Thanks for letting me know they will be available


----------



## sakura

No problem.  Good luck!


----------



## natassha68

I was told the barbie shoe will be available fall 09, I put my name on a list already, I'd suggest doing the same


----------



## b00mbaka

The cast of the VH1 show "Candy Girls" - one in the trash catenitas









*I NEED THESE IN MY LIFE!!!!!!*


----------



## savvysgirl

natassha68 said:


> I was told the barbie shoe will be available fall 09, I put my name on a list already, I'd suggest doing the same



I see this as enabling. And it's worked! I've PM'd you


----------



## lovelyloey

Each time I look at Victoria Beckham's feet I cringe a bit more - the angle is impossible!


----------



## Elise499

Khloe Kardashian in Rolando Boucle


----------



## jancedtif

That Rolando Boucle is a cute shoe.  The more I look at it the more it like it.


----------



## Marisa783

those look great on Khloe!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow I love those one Khloe!


----------



## noah8077

They are really growing on me!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Khloe Kardashian and the Rolando Boucle:


----------



## b00mbaka

Their make-up is too perfect (if that makes sense). If the background was different I would think that this was a painting instead of a picture


----------



## peachi521

b00mbaka said:


> Their make-up is too perfect (if that makes sense). If the background was different I would think that this was a painting instead of a picture



A part of me thinks that they airbrush their makeup on... hence the "too perfect" look!  But on Kim's blog, she has a few "How To" videos on applying makeup - the Kardashian style lol.  So I dunno... but I do know what you mean!!


----------



## peachi521

*Lo said:


> Dear Christina Millian,
> 
> Please just say NO to blonde hair its not cute.
> 
> XOXO
> *Lo



Omgosh I was thinking the same thing... I am hoping for her sake that she's wearing a wig or something... just... ughhhh!


----------



## b00mbaka

It wouldn't surprise me if they had those airbrushes at home but highly doubt she does her own make-up when she makes public appearances though.


----------



## floridasun8

b00mbaka said:


> Their make-up is too perfect (if that makes sense). If the background was different I would think that this was a painting instead of a picture



I agree b00m....one of the reasons I dont care for Kim or her looks is because she looks fake to me.  Too made up, plastic kind of look.
Carrie Underwood is another that goes for the same look and I just dont care for her look either.   They dont seem authentic or genuine to me when they have to be so made up that they look like that and dont let themselves shine through.


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna in Lizard Ring Pigalles (Don't know the exact name) Couldn't find any pics showing the red, but they definitely look like loubs. My apologies if incorrect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





In addition to your post, here is another pic of Rihanna's Pigalles:


----------



## LavenderIce

Looks like Kris Jenner changed outfits and from flat boots to CLs:


----------



## morfoula

i think the kardashians are pretty 
kris jenner is one hot mama !!


----------



## betty*00

Rihanna's legs go on for miles!!! Must be nice....coming from a shorty


----------



## b00mbaka

It looks like Kris changed her whole outfit for the show. 

I wonder if Rihanna's legs are still insured for a million $


----------



## Marisa783

new GQ photoshoot w/ Kim Kardashian and Reggie Bush...these look like her nude Altis which she must LOVE b/c she wears them all the time


----------



## b00mbaka

That picture is a work of art! Mainly because he is so damn handsome


----------



## Marisa783

^yea, he really is....if you google it, you can find more pics from the shoot


----------



## b00mbaka

Yes, I've seen (and drooled) over that shoot all morning! LOL


----------



## Marisa783

^hahaha


----------



## b00mbaka

Not CL related but... Look at his smile and that BODY! DAMN!


----------



## lilmissb

Who is he and why does she get to date him? Oh he's hot too!


----------



## b00mbaka

Reggie Bush, a young successful NFL player


----------



## Marisa783

^Reggie Bush, NFL player for the New Orleans Saints


----------



## madamelizaking

They did a HOT photoshoot!!
http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2009/03/mine-and-reggies-first-photosh.php


----------



## lilmissb

Ah ha! Thanks ladies. He's too cute!


----------



## Bagnista

jancedtif said:


> That Rolando Boucle is a cute shoe.  The more I look at it the more it like it.



Mee too.. Does it come in other colors? How much is it?


----------



## b00mbaka

$795 It comes in red, black, cream, and I think a camel color. 

http://www.barneys.com/Rolando Boucle/159016389,default,pd.html


----------



## lilmissb

^I've seen it in blue too. I think on the Barneys website but it might have sold out already


----------



## noah8077

^^^Suede and leather too right?


----------



## sakura

*noah*, I think those colors are the ones in suede.  I've seen the blue and it's beautiful!  Admittedly not as striking than the EB but still stunning.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MissPR08 has a really pretty pair of the Rolando Boulce too. Anyone know the name of the color, I think its gorgeous. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...f-your-bags-shoes-383701-39.html#post10047638


Reggie Bush is........... He's my screensaver right now.


----------



## sumnboutme

b00mbaka said:


> Reggie Bush, a young successful NFL player



and a Trojan!!!!  Fight on!!!


----------



## peachi521

madamelizaking said:


> They did a HOT photoshoot!!
> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/2009/03/mine-and-reggies-first-photosh.php



Oh wow that is hot...!

But um... am I wrong for not liking them as a couple?  lol   I mean, I love them both individually... I think Kim is super interesting and pretty and Reggie is well... just plain old HOT  ... but ack, I just don't like them as a couple!

And lol... Reggie was my screensaver for about a year... pics from his earlier GQ shoot... my boyfriend got mad until I told him that he reminded me of Reggie Bush lol...


----------



## shoegal

sumnboutme said:


> and a Trojan!!!! Fight on!!!


 

Are you a
 Trojan!?! I love meeting fellow alums here!


----------



## sumnboutme

shoegal said:


> Are you a
> Trojan!?! I love meeting fellow alums here!



Yes!  Graduated with Carson Palmer in '03!


----------



## karwood

Actress Jordana Brewster wearing Paquitas:


----------



## IslandSpice

b00mbaka said:


> Not CL related but... Look at his smile and that BODY! DAMN!
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/kimkgq4.jpg


 
Yowza!!! I think I just had a teenaged moment


----------



## karwood

Christine Taylor, actress and wife of actor Ben Stiller, wearing Alta Damas:


----------



## morfoula

ouu her legs are gorgeous!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> Christine Taylor, actress and wife of actor Ben Stiller, wearing Alta Damas:



Are these the blush pink altadama's? I can't really tell.


----------



## lilmissb

^Looks like it.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Sophia Bush in Nude Patent VP with Rose Gold Metallic peep-toe


----------



## Marisa783

those VPs look great with her skin tone!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ They really do! They're the perfect 'nude' for her.


----------



## lilmissjenna

paris hilton with her boyfriend doug reinhardt's mother


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Audrina Patridge trying on Cl's


----------



## ohNina

Sophia Bush does look good in the Nude VP's, but I wish she had some polish on her toes.  Even nude polish.  They just look unkept.


----------



## tuvili

I think they look fine, personally. 

Those pink/white things that her friend is wearing are a horror.


----------



## bagmad73

tuvili said:


> I think they look fine, personally.
> 
> Those pink/white things that her friend is wearing are a horror.



I so agree with you !!!


----------



## Elise499

Monica Cruz in Catenitas






Bibi Andersen (Spanish actress) in Differas


----------



## karo

Mandy Moore


----------



## Leefi

georgina? may? can't remember her first name jagger (mick jagger's daughter)


----------



## Cerina

I'm sorry, but what on earth is she wearing??


----------



## b00mbaka

A hot stanky mess of ugliness to match her friend's hot stanky mess of ugliness


----------



## fleurdelys

Cerina said:


> I'm sorry, but what on earth is she wearing??


A towel?


----------



## ilovemylilo

b00mbaka said:


> A hot stanky mess of ugliness to match her friend's hot stanky mess of ugliness


 

Ah, thanks for making my day!


----------



## jancedtif

b00mbaka said:


> A hot stanky mess of ugliness to match her friend's hot stanky mess of ugliness


 
OMG!! You said it sister!


----------



## tuvili

*Boom*, you are hysterical!!!!


----------



## lilmissjenna

kourtney kardashian .. sorry ladies, i'm bad with shoe names!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Differa...and it looks horrible worn like that


----------



## lilmissb

^^Ack! Digusting!!!


----------



## mikakaren

I think that's Kourtney Kardashian.. and those differas do not fit her outfit


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Heidi Montag in Pink Altadamas


----------



## glistenpearls

^^ So Spencer is actually looking at the camera?


----------



## Marisa783

as much as heidi and spencer annoy me, i do like a lot of the stuff she wears


----------



## karo

Paris


----------



## b00mbaka

Glad I could make you laugh lilo, jance, & tuvili!


----------



## karo

Lindsay


----------



## Raffaluv

I love Tracee Ellis Ross, she always looks so classy - this was her at the White House yesterday, I think these are rolandos  Sorry ladies I couldnt post the pic from work - promise i'll update this wknd


----------



## *Lo

Heidi must get her extensions done at the same place the Kardashian go, they have perfect hair!  I want them


----------



## b00mbaka

Raffaluv said:


> I love Tracee Ellis Ross, she always looks so classy - this was her at the White House yesterday, I think these are rolandos


 
I can't see the picture


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## b00mbaka

Gotta add the booty shot:






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 672x945 and weights 177KB.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ugh, that shot is not flattering. If your gonna be apart of the big booty club, you need to know what jeans do and don't work for your body....


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks for posting that, *b00m*! Now I don't need to add a booty shot in my J Brand jeans!


----------



## surlygirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ugh, that shot is not flattering. If your gonna be apart of the big booty club, you need to know what jeans do and don't work for your body....


 
True! I think it's the yoke at the top that pushes the pockets down to far, maybe? Or there's "too much booty in the pants"?!


----------



## b00mbaka

The jeans would work if it was one size up. She usually wears flattering clothes so I dunno what's up with these jeans.



surlygirl said:


> True! I think it's the yoke at the top that pushes the pockets down to far, maybe? Or there's *"too much booty in the pants"*?!


 
LOL! I started to dance when I read that! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ1bb18nQQg&feature=related


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

surlygirl said:


> True! I think it's the yoke at the top that pushes the pockets down to far, maybe? Or there's "too much booty in the pants"?!



Lol, yep it looks like it. It looks like she needs to size up.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

b00mbaka said:


> The jeans would work if it was one size up. She usually wears flattering clothes so I dunno what's up with these jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I started to dance when I read that!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ1bb18nQQg&feature=related



LOL, wow I haven't heard that song in a loooong time!! She does usually wear flattering clothing, but a lot of her jeans are ill fitting.


----------



## angelcove

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ugh, that shot is not flattering. If your gonna be apart of the big booty club, you need to know what jeans do and don't work for your body....


 
I agree. I thought she worked as a stylist before. She should know better.


----------



## karwood

Lily Allen wearing Water snake Alta Damas for the cover album of her song "Not Fair":


----------



## karwood

Nicole Richie wearing Nude VPs :


----------



## glistenpearls

wow...cute baby bump! ...(and beautiful shoes of course)


----------



## Marisa783

Garcelle Beauvais-Nilon






Keyshia Cole in Picadors


----------



## surlygirl

Oooooh ... love the turquoise shoes with the yellow dress! And the pink satin Picadors are so cute!


----------



## Nancy7

b00mbaka said:


> Gotta add the booty shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 672x945 and weights 177KB.


 Look at the Paparazzi


----------



## Nancy7

surlygirl said:


> True! I think it's the yoke at the top that pushes the pockets down to far, maybe? Or there's "too much booty in the pants"?!


----------



## Nancy7

karo said:


> Paris


 

What is Paris wearing?


----------



## MikaelaN

Nicole Richie wearing Robots




Nicole Richie wearing gold Very Galaxy


----------



## Marisa783

^they look like the Very Galaxy...but they are so gold?


----------



## savvysgirl

They look like Very Galaxy's?

ETA - snap Marisa!


----------



## MikaelaN

Edited...they ARE so gold.


----------



## Marisa783

do the VGs even come in this color?


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Yes.  I've seen them IRL.


----------



## lilmissb

Not liking the robot on her. Really love the robot though but afraid it might look weird on.


----------



## archygirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Audrina Patridge trying on Cl's



OMG these shoes come in white? I have only seen them in black and gold...in LOVE


----------



## b00mbaka

I think they are the milky white ones Kourtney K wore:


----------



## hya_been

must admit, don't really like the differa (sp?)


----------



## micahrain

karwood said:


> Lily Allen wearing Water snake Alta Damas for the cover album of her song "Not Fair":


 lily allen looks so cute there. Have you heard that song? she is so naughty.


----------



## micahrain

foxycleopatra said:


> Sophia Bush in Nude Patent VP with Rose Gold Metallic peep-toe
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/02/sophia-metallic/sophia-bush-metallic-minis-67.jpg
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/02/sophia-metallic/sophia-bush-metallic-minis-39.jpg
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/01/sophia-monday/sophia-bush-monday-morning-02.jpg


 I want them!!!!!!


----------



## mikakaren

wow Keyshia Cole really squeezed into that dress!


----------



## junglejane

Vogue Nippon Fashion Director Anna dello Russo with hot pink satin VPs (?) 






I think Eva Herzigova next to her might be wearing CL flats but not sure...


----------



## sara999

i'm sorry but it looks like kim's butt is eating her jeans.

i think she can be very beautiful at times but that shot is just,...bad


and wtf happened to paris? i'm not a fan of hers in teh least...but she looks busted!



lily looks beautiful...even though she kinda bugs me when she dresses up properly she always looks stunning


----------



## archygirl

junglejane said:


> Vogue Nippon Fashion Director Anna dello Russo with hot pink satin VPs (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Eva Herzigova next to her might be wearing CL flats but not sure...



This is why one should NOT wear tights with VPs...she looks bad! And there is no way that those shoes even look like they go with the dress--was she going for the sexy Pilgrim look? Horrible! And that hair and her bow band.....

Eva's flats look like Choos...but they could be CLs.


----------



## lilmissb

^I agree, it's not the most fashionable look I've ever seen!!! And she's in charge of fashion??? Oh, in Japan...that explains a lot! Still doesn't make it sexy.


----------



## Odalysb2006

*archygirl* I agree! ! !  Open toed shoes with tights is a


----------



## cllover

ITA on the tights.

I love the dress on the woman in the middle, though.


----------



## Elise499

Paris Hilton in Rolandos


----------



## kaeleigh

^^^ I really love those Rolandos! I wish I could wear them


----------



## mikakaren

not really a celebrity but Kim Zolciak in Insunamis


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^I cannot believe that I'm about to put the words "Kim Zolciak" (of RHWOA) and "I'm so jealous of her" in the same sentence!!  Can't stand that woman or any of her outfits (or her antics!), but those ISANAMI's......I NEED....NEED.....NEED.  She must've gotten a new stylist or something to suddenly catch on to something so exclusive (and not so downright tacky)!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ lol, foxy! I agree that she needs to hand over those isanamis! I don't think it's a new stylist though because that dress does nothing for her or the shoes!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie in python ayers NPs:


----------



## LavenderIce

Penelope Cruz:











Khloe Kardashian:


----------



## Elise499

Lindsay Lohan in Fred flats


----------



## LavenderIce

b00mbaka said:


> I can't see the picture


 
I couldn't see it either, maybe she means this one:


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton:


----------



## b00mbaka

Elise499 said:


> Paris Hilton in Rolandos


 
This is the best I've seen Paris look in a long time.



LavenderIce said:


> I couldn't see it either, maybe she means this one:


 
Tracy is the fashionable only one in this picture. I admire them all as extraordinary women but Michelle's pants need to be longer and Phylicia & her sis Debbie look like they are wearing pajama pants.


----------



## *Lo

Kim just cant leave those wigs alone


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden P.  in Decollete:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Heidi Montag in Alta Damas:


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Paris Hilton:


 
*B00M*, could this be another "hot stanky mess of uglyness"?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ugh, she looks awful! Someone please take those poor CLs away from her!


----------



## b00mbaka

jancedtif said:


> *B00M*, could this be another "hot stanky mess of uglyness"?


 
LOL! It's not quite that level, just a hot mess


----------



## Elise499

Rachelle Lefevre in Simples






Marisa Miller in Very Privés


----------



## idests

Okay, I'm starting to think the whole light toenail polish look in peep toes looks weird. Marisa Miller looks okay, I suppose, but her toenails bug me. And when I see French Pedicures in peep toes it often make it look like there are claws sticking out.


----------



## DivineMissM

idests said:


> Okay, I'm starting to think the whole light toenail polish look in peep toes looks weird. Marisa Miller looks okay, I suppose, but her toenails bug me. And when I see French Pedicures in peep toes it often make it look like there are claws sticking out.




I think it looks weird with a light colored shoe.  I often wear a darker shoe with a light polish or a light shoe with a dark polish.  Your shoe color and polish color shouldn't match though...I think that's what looks weird.


----------



## sara999

LOVE LOVE LOVE rachelle leffevre


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Kourtney Kardashian wearing black patent VPs with burgundy tip










Eva Longoria wearing Salamancas


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was reading on another forum, apparently these aren't CLs, but Highest Heels Hottie:  http://www.zappos.com/product/7410252/color/163717
:cry:


b00mbaka said:


> Gotta add the booty shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 672x945 and weights 177KB.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Hm, I don't know. They look like CLs to me. I see something that looks like the CL stamp on the bottom of the right shoe. When I looked at the back view of the shoes on the Zappos site, they didn't have a stamp on the bottom.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> I was reading on another forum, apparently these aren't CLs, but Highest Heels Hottie:  http://www.zappos.com/product/7410252/color/163717
> :cry:



Really? They look like CL's to me. I can see a faint hint of the CL stamp at the bottom of Kim's shoe. Its really faint in the pic above, but I saw an HQ of that pic, and you could see the stamp better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Really? They look like CL's to me. I can see a faint hint of the CL stamp at the bottom of Kim's shoe.



I'm with you...  I even enlarged and zoomed in on the pic to see the CL stamp!  They look like CLs to me


----------



## natassha68

They are Pigalle 120mm in Black Patent


----------



## Marisa783

i bet the person posting in the other forum was just unfamiliar with CLs and assumed they were the ones you posted from zappos...those are def CLs


----------



## gabriellebirkin

next to kim kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

I should have posted these a couple of days ago, they're from the same day of Kim Kardashian and she is definitely wearing CLs, the Pigalle 120.  Here they are from the front:


----------



## LavenderIce

Coco doing the lvpiggy pose :


----------



## LouboutinNerd

LavenderIce said:


> Coco doing the lvpiggy pose :



Ouch....that was too much to see this early in the morning....


----------



## Elise499

Nicole Richie in Robots






Eva Mendes in Declics


----------



## tuvili

Does anyone else find it disturbing that so many people are celebrities for doing absolutely nothing, and having no talent?


----------



## surlygirl

I love the red suede declics on Eva Mendes ... I must have them! They look so good with white/ivory!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yes surly ... you MUST have them!!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I've gone mad, *naked*! I guess I'm hoping that if I get everything on my list that pops up, I won't want anything else. Like that would really happen!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hahahha I used to think that too ... until something else pretty caught my eye 


You've got a pretty long list there *Surly* .. I mean you should AT LEAST get a couple things on it right!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Who is that Coco?


----------



## jancedtif

^Rapper Ice T's wife (the man in the pic w/Coco).^


----------



## b00mbaka

Yep, but I think he's better known to the mass public as an actor now.


----------



## jancedtif

Yep *b00m*, you are right.  I just has a mental slip.


----------



## lilmissb

Are Coco's pigalles cream? They look greyish to me. Maybe my eyes aren't that open yet!


----------



## savvysgirl

jancedtif said:


> ^Rapper Ice T's wife (the man in the pic w/Coco).^



Thank you! I had heard of Ice T but not of his wife though .. She certainly looks like a bundle of fun!


----------



## Marisa783

Vanessa Simmons in what looks like Alti pumps at a Knicks game






Spike Lee's wife in CL boots (maybe Bourges?) at the same game


----------



## DC-Cutie

Spike Lee's wife?  Where?  If you're talking about the girl next to Vanessa, that's Adrienne Baillon


----------



## Marisa783

sorry i edited the post...posted same pic twice by mistake


----------



## Elise499

Paris Hilton in Simples


----------



## Marisa783

Paris' pink Bentley is killing me...

love the color of the Simples tho


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

I am a BArbie girl in a Barbie World.....


----------



## lilmissb

Is she trying to channel Legally Blonde? If so Reese did it sooo much better!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh gosh, forget the CL's for a moment .. that Bentley 

She's such a lucky girl


----------



## DC-Cutie

I say, leave it to Paris Hilton to make anything look cheap as hell.  Even a damn Bentley


----------



## sara999

paris looks like she's wearing a pink bin bag


----------



## DC-Cutie

what is Oprah wearing today? Looks like black Prive w/Burgundy tip?


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Paris Hilton in Simples


 
I usually don't like pink, but I think this Paris's outfit is amazing! I love the pink Bentley!!


----------



## b00mbaka

In re: Paris........  Moderation is the key



DC-Cutie said:


> what is Oprah wearing today? Looks like black Prive w/Burgundy tip?


 
Looks like it!


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

Bridget Marquardt  with Hyper Prive, i think in black satin


----------



## laureenthemean

I like everything Paris is wearing, but I would never wear them all together!


----------



## hya_been

Elise499 said:


> Eva Mendes in Declics



OT, but anyone know who Liv Tyler's shoes are by?


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

maybe Alexander Mc Queen


----------



## meggyg8r

laureenthemean said:


> I like everything Paris is wearing, but I would never wear them all together!



Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## b00mbaka

I want this...





Scratch that! I NEED this bathingsuit! Can anyone ID it?


----------



## jancedtif

^Go on *b00m*, with your bad self!^


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! I mean, I'll take her body too but I'll settle for the swimwear


----------



## Vendrazi

Errr....am I supposed to know who that is?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ She's one of Hugh Hefner's now ex-girlfriends. She was on the reality show Girls Next Door.


----------



## purse4u

Nicole Richie in Louboutins (sorry I can't remember style name) pic borrowed LV forum


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are Very Galaxys.


----------



## IslandSpice

b00mbaka said:


> LOL! I mean, I'll take her body too but I'll settle for the swimwear


 
Don't hurt anybody with that swimsuit, B00m!! Don't think DC guys can handle it!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

LMAO! DC guys? Unless there's some "urea" guys on a tropical island with me, they aren't going to see me in it


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna in what looks like Trash Cantenita's. Its the best pic I could find....


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> Coco doing the lvpiggy pose :


Got to admit....she has a lot of self confidence! 
You go girl! lol  
Im glad someone in LA is showing some cellulite!  Makes us normal cellutitus people feel better! lol  (me included)


----------



## cllover

^LOL love Ice-T's expression!


----------



## hya_been

..


----------



## Elise499

Lauren Conrad in Mouche






Christina Applegate in Very Privé


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

Paris Hilton in open clic


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm really loving the open clic in red since I saw them on Carmen Electra


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

so far the open clic exists only in patent leather?


----------



## lilmissb

^As far as I know.


----------



## Elise499

Jessica Taylor in Gweninissma







Nicole Richie in Very Privés






Kerry Washington in Decolletes


----------



## tuvili

Okay.  That dress Nicole is wearing has potential... but why does it look so bad on her?  Is it her posture?  Is it too long?  What would make it work?


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

Khloe Kardashian in Alti Pump

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrity_gallery/image_full/157337/


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

I do think it's her posture and she looks tired also


----------



## jancedtif

I love, love love what Kerry Washington has on...so classic and pretty!  I think I gotta get me some Decolletes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jancedtif said:


> I love, love love what Kerry Washington has on...so classic and pretty!  I think I gotta get me some Decolletes!



yes, you must.  And the camel is oh so beautiful on brown skin!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Stinas said:


> Got to admit....she has a lot of self confidence!
> You go girl! lol
> Im glad someone in LA is showing some cellulite! Makes us normal cellutitus people feel better! lol *(me included)*


 
Me too!


----------



## ohNina

^^I know what you mean...and they seem happy, but I still think she looks horrific.  Fake hair, fake boobs, fake nails, fake lashes.  It's overkill.  Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## b00mbaka

^ True! She looks pleased with herself, so that's all that matters


----------



## Marisa783

Another pic of Rihanna in the Catenita Trash


----------



## taydev

^^I need trash in my life! I fall deeper n luv with them everytime i see someone wearing them!


----------



## b00mbaka




----------



## melialuvs2shop

is it just me, or do i see something hanging out of the trash?


----------



## taydev

her toes? lol


----------



## taydev

Rihannas whole outfit is fab!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Yeah, I noticed her hangtime too. LOL! It looks a half size too small b/c the back is perfect. I love her shoes, neon clutch and studded blazer but I don't like the ensemble


----------



## melialuvs2shop

taydev said:


> her toes? lol


----------



## jancedtif

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, you must. And the camel is oh so beautiful on brown skin!!!!


 
Really DC?  Thank you so much. I think I may try the camel then!


----------



## jancedtif

melialuvs2shop said:


> is it just me, or do i see something hanging out of the trash?


 
 Melia, you are out of control!


----------



## ShoeBunny

tuvili said:


> Okay. That dress Nicole is wearing has potential... but why does it look so bad on her? Is it her posture? Is it too long? What would make it work?


 
I think it is the length & shoe combo. She should be wearing it with flats or it should be longer to accomodate those heels. ankle length is not cute.


----------



## gattaca09

Heidi Klum in Alti Pump


----------



## gattaca09

Heidi Klum in Pigalle 120


----------



## gattaca09

Heidi Klum in Orlan


----------



## gattaca09

Ashley Olsen in Croco Pigalle 120 and in Black Suede Yoyo Zeppa


----------



## gattaca09

Lindsay Lohan (mostly from 2006) in:
Black Satin Yoyo Zeppa
Silver Leather Maria
Black Satin Yoyo Zeppa
Black Patent Numero Prive
Yellowish-Gold (don't know actual color name) Yoyo Zeppa with Nicole Richie in Black Patent Very Prive (w/ burgundy tip)


----------



## lilmissb

Isn't Nicole Ritchie currently prenant? Could account for the look.


----------



## gattaca09

Oops - here's the one w Nicole Richie!


----------



## b00mbaka

I miss the old Lindsay! she used to be so cute


----------



## gattaca09

Nicole Richie (mostly from 2006) wearing:
Black Satin VPs (w burg tips)
Brown Croco Yoyo Zeppa
Nude Satin Yoyos
Black Satin VPs (w burg tips)
Black Patent VPs (w burg tip)


----------



## lilmissb

I really like her as a brunette. I was disappointed when she went back to blonde


----------



## b00mbaka

lilmissb said:


> Isn't Nicole Ritchie currently prenant? Could account for the look.


 
Yep! Here's another picture:


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/20...drina-patridge-diviine-rights-of-denim-04.jpg

audrina patridge in orlan


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *b00m*, I thought she was. Maybe in the other pic she's just tired and he way she was standing made her look weird.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jancedtif said:


> Melia, you are out of control!


 

and so are her lil piggies!


----------



## Marisa783

Kate Moss with a CL shopping bag in London


----------



## candyny

^^Is Kate Moss wearing Tributes?


----------



## lilmissb

^Sure is!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Sometimes it's so hard to believe she's a print model...she looks so busted in the first pic!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My Purse Addiction said:


> Sometimes it's so hard to believe she's a print model...she looks so busted in the first pic!



Photoshop is her friend


----------



## LavenderIce

Scarlet Johanssen:


----------



## hya_been

The images only appear before I click post, after post - gone...so here's Danielle Panabaker (young American actress - she's on Shark...don't know if that's still on) she's in Som1s!

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jjr/2008/12/danielle-bedtime/danielle-panabaker-bedtime-stories-02.jpg


----------



## b00mbaka

Here you go!


----------



## hya_been

Thanks Boom - I'm so jealous, it only works 1/4 of the time for me - even though I do the exact same thing every time!!


----------



## b00mbaka

No problem!


----------



## karwood

Actress Blake Lively wearing Orniron:


----------



## purly

Marisa783 said:


> Kate Moss with a CL shopping bag in London



Here's the rest of that set: http://www.popsugar.com/2965864

Think she's doing 'the sock trick'? hehe


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

^^^  :wondering  She looks like a meth addict.  :weird:


----------



## meggyg8r

Nicole Richie is the cutest pregnant lady ever!  I'm so glad she's gotten to a comfortable weight for herself.. she looks great now.

And I agree, Kate Moss looks totally busted in these pics!


----------



## Elise499

Rachel Stevens











Can someone ID the shoes ?


----------



## lilmissb

Nude coxinelles by the looks of things. Love them and sad I let some slip away. *sigh*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hmmm I don't think they are Coxinelles .. The toe does not look pointy enough and the T Strap looks wider than the Coxinelles.


----------



## archygirl

Elise499 said:


> Rachel Stevens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone ID the shoes ?


 
Nude Coxinelles, see my avatar...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They can't be the coxinelle as the toe is not super pointed ... I believe they are this style .. but I do not know the name


----------



## Elise499

I agree with nakedmosher2of3, the coxinelles look too pointy

Another picture


----------



## glistenpearls

Elise499 said:


> I agree with nakedmosher2of3, the coxinelles look too pointy
> 
> Another picture


 

Pretty lady, I used to think she's the cutest from that S Club 7 boys/girls band.


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

Are those Louboutin?


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

Elise499 said:


> Rachel Stevens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone ID the shoes ?


 

i think those are catwoman


----------



## Cerina

I think the toe is too pointy for catwomen, too round for coxinelles, and that the heel looks higher than those Naked posted. But I think those posted by Naked are the closest


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

here are the catwoman

www.s2.thisnext.com/media/230x230/Christian-Louboutin-Catwoman-T_4AB1CC18.jpg


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Def. not the catwoman ... the toe is too pointed to  be the catwomen ... almost looks like a decolette toe to me

where is laureen?!! she would know


----------



## idests

LavenderIce said:


> Scarlet Johanssen:



This is the first time I have ever thought Scarlett looks bad. Just weird photos from every angle!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I think the hair isn't "her" and the red lips don't go well with the hair color.  JMO!


----------



## LavenderIce

I think the nude shoes Rachel Stevens is wearing is the My T.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those are the ones I posted .... I knew there was a T is the name somewhere ... lol

here's a link

http://www.bluefly.com/bmpdp/_/213766300/detail.fly


----------



## Elise499

Thank you LavenderIce and nakedmosher2of3


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Def. not the catwoman ... the toe is too pointed to be the catwomen ... almost looks like a decolette toe to me
> 
> *where is laureen*?!! she would know


 
Not Laureen, but I got it!    Made me feel good to get it right.  This OG is good for something.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thandie Newton:


----------



## gattaca09

Ashley Olsen (who has a CL collection that is ALMOST as good as the TPFers) wearing:
1) Bruges - with wood platform and heel, at a Chanel Event
2) Very Prives - black suede with roccia ring lizard tip and heel, at the Teen Choice Awards
3) Another shot of her in the VPs (I love that Ludacris is chillin' behind her and I love her B. Romanek clutch)
4) Studded Black Oxfords (I think these are called "Freds") in NYC (love the 40cm Birkin)
5) With the man himself, M. Louboutin, wearing metallic python Hung Ups, in Paris


----------



## gattaca09

More Ashley Olsen:
1) Croco Yoyo Zeppa, with M. Louboutin at the Met Gala
2) Croco Pigalle 120s, in LA (Love the Balenciaga Work and the Croco Prada clutch - the Olsens love exotics!)
3) Croco Pigalle 120s again (with Wolford tights, The Row leather skirt and a Fendi Spy clutch)
4) Croco Yoyo Zeppas again (with a Calvin Klein skirt, Rick Owens leather jacket, and I assume a vintage clutch) in NYC
5) Blue Croco Iowa Zeppas (with a Givenchy Nightingale bag) in NYC


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> those are the ones I posted .... I knew there was a T is the name somewhere ... lol
> 
> here's a link
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/bmpdp/_/213766300/detail.fly


 

no the heel of the "my t-strap" doesn't match with the one of Rachel, it s definitely catwoman, you can take a look at this post that i found in the Christian Louboutin Library. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-your-nude-cls-here-396521-2.html#post8966052


----------



## Marisa783

it's not catwoman because there is definitely no hidden platform on rachel's


----------



## gattaca09

More...
1) Taupe Suede Lapono Booties, at Calvin Klein Fashion Show
2) Black Leather Bruges, at Charity Event with Victoria Traina
3) I don't know the name of these, but I know they have croco trim!
4) Bourge Zeppa Boots (I think), at the Jeremy Scott Fashion Show
5) Ariella Studded Boots, at CDG Airport


----------



## gattaca09

More...
1) Zeppa Boots Again (Bourges?) in Paris with MK
2) Red Croco Decolettes in NYC on the way to the Today show
3) Black Suede VPs with roccia ring lizard trim at Balenciaga Book Party at Barneys
4) Black Suede Yoyo Zeppas, at the Independent Spirit Awards
5) At the 2003 MTV VMAs - both are wearing CLs, but I don't know the names of them - MK has the old peep toe pumps with the off-center "peep"


----------



## gattaca09

JJ in Rodarte heels!


----------



## gattaca09

Heidi Klum...
1) On the Tonight Show wearing Decolettes
2) During Fashion Week wearing Blue (glittar?) Rolandos
3) During Fashion Week Wearing Yellow Suede Declics (140s?)
Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen at an Elizabeth & James party at Neiman Marcus
4) MK wearing Fuchsia Suede Lady Gres
5) MKA with M. Louboutin


----------



## gattaca09

1) & 2) Nina Garcia in Black Satin Paquita
3) Nina Garcia in Rodita
4) Nina Garcia in Lady Gres
5) Heidi Klum in Catenita


----------



## taydev

love heidi klum. Lovin those blue rolandos and yellow declics on her 2!


----------



## lilmissb

LavenderIce said:


> I think the nude shoes Rachel Stevens is wearing is the My T.



Thanks Lav & naked. I thought they might have been less pointy than coxinelles but I didn't know what else looked similar as Catwomen have platforms and this one didn't.

I want those shoes then! Anyone know where you can get nude patent?

edit: I think they're on the SO list.


----------



## hya_been

We can't see if she's wearing CLs because her feet aren't in the picture, but Kim Kardashian appears in this forum pretty frequently and I thought this was pretty interesting.  A magazine accidentally posted a photo of her on their website before it was photo shopped.

and once again the photo links and then doesn't post so here's the link.
http://dlisted.com/files/kimkphotoshop1.jpg


----------



## DC-Cutie

hya_been said:


> We can't see if she's wearing CLs because her feet aren't in the picture, but Kim Kardashian appears in this forum pretty frequently and I thought this was pretty interesting.  A magazine accidentally posted a photo of her on their website before it was photo shopped.
> 
> and once again the photo links and then doesn't post so here's the link.
> http://dlisted.com/files/kimkphotoshop1.jpg



I doubt it was posted 'accidentally'....


----------



## hya_been

DC-Cutie said:


> I doubt it was posted 'accidentally'....



No - the one on the left was quickly removed and replaced with the one on the right.  I didn't get it from the mag's website.

Here's Blake Lively in what appear to be Onirons?
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/03/lively-late/blake-lively-loves-late-night-08.jpg


----------



## DC-Cutie

hya_been said:


> No - the one on the left was quickly removed and replaced with the one on the right.  I didn't get it from the mag's website.



like I said, i doubt it was accidental.  They don't call it hollyweird publicity for nothing


----------



## hya_been

DC-Cutie said:


> like I said, i doubt it was accidental.  They don't call it hollyweird publicity for nothing



why would they completely remove the photoshopped picture the day after they added it - If it was on purpose, in my opinion, they would've left it up...
http://animalnewyork.com/2009/03/complex-cleans-up-cover-girl-kim-kardashian/


----------



## DC-Cutie

hya_been said:


> why would they completely remove the photoshopped picture the day after they added it - If it was on purpose, in my opinion, they would've left it up...
> http://animalnewyork.com/2009/03/complex-cleans-up-cover-girl-kim-kardashian/


just long enough for bloggers, media outlets, etc., to get a hold of it to garner some publicity/chatter for her, the show, the magazine...


----------



## HalieB

gattaca09 said:


> More...
> 1) Taupe Suede Lapono Booties, at Calvin Klein Fashion Show
> 2) Black Leather Bruges, at Charity Event with Victoria Traina
> 3) I don't know the name of these, but I know they have croco trim!
> 4) Bourge Zeppa Boots (I think), at the Jeremy Scott Fashion Show
> 5) Ariella Studded Boots, at CDG Airport


 

I used to have those Booties in the 3rd pic....can not remember the name....wish I still had them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

Paris Hilton


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

her doggie is so cute....


----------



## gattaca09

1) Rachel Zoe in VPs (nude w burg tip)
2) Rachel Zoe in same VPs
3) Nicole Richie in Miss Boxe
4) Nicole Richie in Sometimes


----------



## gattaca09

Seeing the first pic of Rachel Zoe with Harvey Weinstein, reminds me of how I have noticed the intricate web between the likes of:
1) Rachel Zoe and her professional endeavors
2) her current and former "Zoe-bots" (i.e. Demi Moore, Cameron Diaz, Anne Hathaway, Joy Bryant, Kate Hudson, Jennifer Garner, Liv Tyler, Debra Messing, Kate Beckinsale, Eva Mendes, Molly Sims, Lindsay Lohan, Kiera Knightley, Nicole Richie, Mischa Barton, etc.)
3) the Weinstein Company
4) Marchesa
5) Brian Atwood 
6) various fashion publications
Some examples I can think of:
1) the Weinstein Co. movies;  "Bobby" is a great example, starring: Joy Bryant, Lindsay Lindsay Lohan, Demi Moore, Ashton Kutcher
2) the Weinstein Co. produces "Project Runway" with former guest judges Rachel Zoe and Georgina Chapman (co-designer at Marchesa and Harvey Weinstein's wife)
3) Both Marchesa and Jimmy Choo were featured on The Rachel Zoe Project (Jimmy Choo's Tamara Mellon is/was also a part of Halston - a brand that Weinstein was invested in - Zoe herself used to be a part of the Halston team)
4) I don't know the exact ties, but InStyle and Harper's Bazaar consistently and prominently feature Zoe and the Zoe-bots, especially InStyle!!
5) Brian Atwood is a different kind of tie, he and Rachel are very close (the tan suede clutch she is carrying above is Brian Atwood) and she is one of his biggest supporters (he and his BF - Nate Berkus - were filmed having dinner with Rachel and her husband for the reality show, but the scenes were cut - although they are viewable online).  I'm curious to see future business ventures between Weinstein & Co., Brian Atwood, Bally (of which Atwood is creative Director) and possibly Nate Berkus - Zoe spins a tangled web in the best way, she is definitely a networker and connector.
6) It's also fascinating to see the attendance of Zoe-bots at certain fashion events - The Burberry/ Mario Testino Party in LA last October in Beverly Hills brought out Zoe, Hudson, Tyler, Barton and Sims.  I'm always interested when a party is "Zoe-bot heavy," I feel that there are non-obvious reasons behind it.

I know much of this is speculation, but it's interesting to observe!  I'm interested to see what is featured in Season 2 of the Rachel Zoe Project, especially since her and Richie are back "on" as friends and the camera crew followed her at Paris Fashion Week as well.


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

jennifer hudson


----------



## b00mbaka

That is an interesting observation, *gattaca09*. I've never heard of the term "Zoe-bot" but I can totally see it now. I didn't know or put together half of the information you posted, so thanks!


----------



## Elise499

Reese Witherspoon in Orlans. We can't really see the shoes but she wore them on the Today show












Kate Moss in Tigresse


----------



## gattaca09

b00mbaka said:


> That is an interesting observation, *gattaca09*. I've never heard of the term "Zoe-bot" but I can totally see it now. I didn't know or put together half of the information you posted, so thanks!



Right!?  I'm not making mention of this as if it is a bad thing, I have just made these observations lately.  All these random individuals and endeavors have one thing in common: Rachel Zoe.  I believe there is a lot more to her than dressing celebs for the Oscars and collecting vintage Missoni dresses.  We'll be seeing lots more of her (and her Louboutins) in the future.

Here are old pics from her closet/studio:


----------



## DC-Cutie

gattaca09 said:


> Right!?  I'm not making mention of this as if it is a bad thing, I have just made these observations lately.  All these random individuals and endeavors have one thing in common: Rachel Zoe.  I believe there is a lot more to her than dressing celebs for the Oscars and collecting vintage Missoni dresses.  We'll be seeing lots more of her (and her Louboutins) in the future.
> 
> Here are old pics from her closet/studio:



Its like 6 degrees of sep.  Hollywood and the Entertainment business is very small, so sure the same people are likely to run in the same circles, have business ventures together, social friends, etc....   It is weird and funny at the same time, that you put together that long azz dissertation for all things Rachel Zoe


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They can't be the coxinelle as the toe is not super pointed ... I believe they are this style .. but I do not know the name


 
You are so right, what a shoe detective!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

archygirl said:


> You are so right, what a shoe detective!


 

I actually have this shoe.  It is named the My T-Strap.


----------



## Marisa783

Serena Williams in black pigalles


----------



## Marisa783

Wendy Williams in the same shoes


----------



## thistimex

Black patent VP's?


----------



## sumnboutme

^^NPs


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Marisa783 said:


> Serena Williams in black pigalles


 
love the outfit!


----------



## jancedtif

^I'm not sure that's ash. I think it's the light reflecting off her skin.  Serena and I are around the same complexion and that has happened to me around my knees  and ankles.^


----------



## noah8077

^^It appears that way on her arm and neck too.  I agree with reflection.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

.


----------



## lilmissb

Designerbagcarrier said:


> I actually have this shoe. It is named the My T-Strap.


 
How do they fit?


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Applegate:


----------



## Elise499

Eve in Cotton Club













Brooke Shield in Yoyo Zeppa






Debi Mazar in Decolletes






Debra Messing in Differas











Mandy Moore in Lillian


----------



## Elise499

Angie Harmon in Neurons


----------



## Marisa783

Dannii Minogue in VPs





Dani Stahl in pink VGs


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna in Pigalle


----------



## b00mbaka

NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think Rihanna is trying to bring back shoulder pads! This is the 2nd time this week she's worn them! 1st a blazer and now this  lace shirt. It looks like the hanger is still attached


----------



## lulabee

^^


----------



## lulabee

Marisa783 said:


> Serena Williams in black pigalles


 Serena looks absolutely AMAZING! Love the dress and the hair is gorgeous!


----------



## b00mbaka

jancedtif said:


> ^I'm not sure that's ash. I think it's the light reflecting off her skin. Serena and I are around the same complexion and that has happened to me around my knees and ankles.^


 
Yep, same thing happens to me


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## annaspanna33

Is Kim wearing Pigalle?


----------



## b00mbaka

Yep, looks like it


----------



## lulabee

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna in Pigalle


 Ok, on second glance it looks like she stuffed two maxi-pads in her sleeves!


----------



## mistyknightwin

aahahhahahaahha @ *LULA*


----------



## lilmissb

Shoulder pads were NEVER fashionable!!!


----------



## taydev

OMG!!! LULA!!


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

lilmissb said:


> Shoulder pads were NEVER fashionable!!!


 
  you should get used to it, all designers adopted it for the fall 2009 (Balmain, Martin Margiela, philip lim, Givenchy...) 
It's so in and fashionable, it's the come back of the 80's


----------



## lilmissb

^argh!!!!


----------



## lulabee

Shoulder pads should have died with Joan Crawford.


----------



## lilmissb

^SOOOOOO true!


----------



## mikakaren

b00mbaka said:


> NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think Rihanna is trying to bring back shoulder pads! This is the 2nd time this week she's worn them! 1st a blazer and now this  lace shirt. *It looks like the hanger is still attached*


 

oh b00m... you never cease to make me literally LMAO!!


----------



## IslandSpice

lulabee said:


> Ok, on second glance it looks like she stuffed two maxi-pads in her sleeves!


 
Sure does...those old school pads that came in the box in the nurse's office at school.  lol!!!!


----------



## sedds

Christina Aguilera wearing Barre


----------



## lulabee

IslandSpice said:


> Sure does...those old school pads that came in the box in the nurse's office at school. lol!!!!


 LMAO!!! The ones _without_ the adhesive and that creepy elastic belt with the clips! Can you tell I got my first (.) during school hours??? Those things were like 6 inches thick and felt like you were sitting on a mattress!


----------



## idests

XaTrinXiaA said:


> you should get used to it, all designers adopted it for the fall 2009 (Balmain, Martin Margiela, philip lim, Givenchy...)
> It's so in and fashionable, it's the come back of the 80's



Yup. I was horrified to see that the current issue of Vogue was "celebrating" the T shape (BIG shoulders).


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

victoria beckham in black suede declic 120


----------



## savvysgirl

IslandSpice said:


> Sure does...those old school pads that came in the box in the nurse's office at school.  lol!!!!



OMG, thats so true!!! Exactly the ones that where in the boxes that school gave out.


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

,


----------



## archygirl

XaTrinXiaA said:


> victoria beckham in black suede declic 120


 
Love the shoes, love the outfit, hating the spray tan!


----------



## taydev

black must be her fav color^^^


----------



## lilmissb

lulabee said:


> LMAO!!! The ones _without_ the adhesive and that creepy elastic belt with the clips! Can you tell I got my first (.) during school hours??? Those things were like 6 inches thick and felt like you were sitting on a mattress!



My first was just before 3 hours of ballet lessons! Mum only had supers and boy try putting that on and doing splits!!! I think it scarred me for life. Thank god mine had adhesive though!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Heidi Montag - EB declics






Sing Sings!


----------



## lilmissb

Heidi looks different in that photo, not sure what it is though


----------



## ohNina

^^her hair is straight.  She usually does the big hair look.


----------



## IslandSpice

lulabee said:


> LMAO!!! The ones _without_ the adhesive and that creepy elastic belt with the clips! Can you tell I got my first (.) during school hours??? Those things were like 6 inches thick and felt like you were sitting on a mattress!


 
Lol!! hahaha!! Oh the memories!!


----------



## Elise499

Megan Fox in Almeria


----------



## cllover

hehe Paris in Sing-Sings - too bad she couldn't wear those during her stint in jail.  

(ooh I wish I had a pair, though!!)


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera in Very Galaxy and Alti Boots


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Christina looks great in her fuschia VGs! I thought I didnt like them in the stock photos but I actually like them on her!


----------



## Elise499

A woman with Shu Qi (a taiwanese actress) wore Spartenvol


----------



## rdgldy

We went from Christina in no clothes to another woman wearing a blanket!


----------



## cllover

^LOL I love the print, but I wouldn't wear a blanket in public!


----------



## laxnyvr

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/03/dita-letoile/dita-von-teese-letoile-04.jpg
cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/03/dita-letoile/dita-von-teese-letoile-04.jpg

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/03/dita-letoile/dita-von-teese-letoile-02.jpg
cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/03/dita-letoile/dita-von-teese-letoile-02.jpg

Dita Von Tesse, don't her feet look CRAMED in there??...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

her feet don't looked crammed .. that pitch is just INSANE!!


----------



## hya_been

laxnyvr said:


> Dita Von Tesse, don't her feet look CRAMED in there??...



They definitely look like they're in agony...


----------



## archygirl

Those have to be at least 120s without a platform...I know that from the side, my coxinelles look like that (you cannot see my toes). But, my goodness, they do not look at all pleasant to stand in for long! But I love the color....


----------



## lilmissb

What is Dita wearing??? I can't tell what they are. Declics?


----------



## Rocky

sedds said:


> Christina Aguilera wearing Barre



She looks great.


----------



## ShoeNoob

No pic, but I just had to share that I'm proud of myself... correctly ID'd CLs on Brande Roderick on the Apprentice tonight. Pretty sure they're VPs, I recognized them before I even saw the soles.


----------



## Stinas

rdgldy said:


> We went from Christina in no clothes to another woman wearing a blanket!


----------



## Elise499

Aubrey O'day in Short Tina


----------



## sara999

it looks like her ankle is wearing a matching hula skirt for her shoes. ugh


----------



## *Lo

No Pic but I saw Michelle Trachenburg in Christian Louboutin Horatio Street on Saturday


----------



## LavenderIce

Pamela Anderson:











A couple more of Megan Fox:











Another of Christina Aguilera:


----------



## LavenderIce

*Lo said:


> No Pic but I saw Michelle Trachenburg in Christian Louboutin Horatio Street on Saturday


 
Was she trying something on?  Did she get anything?  More importantly, did you get anything?


----------



## *Lo

She was trying on Nude Very Prive's.  She was really pretty IRL.  I dont know if she got anyting bc I left before her.  I got peacock suede VP's, lol.  This is why you shouldnt get drunk at brunch and then go shopping!! I didnt want to get anything, lol.  They have men's shoes too my friend got a pair of men's sandals


----------



## morfoula

aubrey o'day is the definition of NO CLASS


----------



## shoegal

^What is up with her knee?


----------



## ohNina

morfoula said:


> aubrey o'day is the definition of NO CLASS



I agree, I feel sorry for her.  When she first came around on that P. Diddy show, (ok, I have teenagers) she was so pretty and extremely talented.  Then I don't know what happened to her.  Her hair, that dress...UGH.  And this is better than she usually looks!


----------



## RS1972

How hot is it that the little peek of her bra matches her shoes????


----------



## morfoula

RS1972 said:


> How hot is it that the little peek of her bra matches her shoes????




 i completely agree


----------



## Nancy7

RS1972 said:


> How hot is it that the little peek of her bra matches her shoes????


 
Smokin' !!!


----------



## laureenthemean

morfoula said:


> i completely agree



Haha, I've totally matched my bra strap with my shoes before.  Glad to hear it's not ghetto!


----------



## Elise499

Jennifer Lopez in Differas


----------



## b00mbaka

Miss Tina Turner wearing black sequin decolletes last night at her Manchester concert


----------



## justkell

Last week on Chelsea Lately, she was wearing really cute pink CL's...I did a search on here and saw she wore pink horatios about a year ago on her show. I wonder if they're the same ones. But these looked like they were on the new side, certainly not a year old. Did anybody watch the show too last week when she wore these? Are they the same ones? I can't seem to find any stills from the show online so I have no pic to see for sure  I really want those shoes!


Editted to say: By she I meant Chelsea Handler


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton:











Lauren Conrad:


----------



## annaspanna33

^^Anyone know if Laurens declics are the 120 or 140?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Lauren's declics are 120mm


----------



## annaspanna33

Thanks *Naked*!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jill Scott..forgot the name of the shoe. I couldn't find a pic of the red soles showing.....I really really love this shoe......


----------



## Marisa783

^scarpe


----------



## ashakes

justkell said:


> Last week on Chelsea Lately, she was wearing really cute pink CL's...I did a search on here and saw she wore pink horatios about a year ago on her show. I wonder if they're the same ones. But these looked like they were on the new side, certainly not a year old. Did anybody watch the show too last week when she wore these? Are they the same ones? I can't seem to find any stills from the show online so I have no pic to see for sure  I really want those shoes!
> 
> 
> Editted to say: By she I meant Chelsea Handler



She used to wear CLs a lot when her show first started. Now, she still wears them, but not as often.  A couple of weeks ago she was wearing turquoise suede ron rons as well.  

Tina Turner still has amazing legs!


----------



## ashakes

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Jill Scott..forgot the name of the shoe. I couldn't find a pic of the red soles showing.....I really really love this shoe......



"123 Scarpe".


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Not sure if this counts but I believe Britney Spears is wearing the Phillip Lam/CL combo in her new video "If U See Amy?" I am unsure of the style name.


----------



## lulabee

b00mbaka said:


> Miss Tina Turner wearing black sequin decolletes last night at her Manchester concert
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/tina-turner-performsac0429.jpg?w=420&h=625
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/tina-turner-performsac0438.jpg
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/tina-turner-performsac0442.jpg
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/tina-turner-performsac0430.jpg


The woman just does not age! She looks fabulous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Not sure if this counts but I believe Britney Spears is wearing the Phillip Lam/CL combo in her new video "If U See Amy?" I am unsure of the style name.


 
The style name is Dillian


----------



## Elise499

Ciara in Louboutin for Phillip Lim fall 2009


----------



## b00mbaka




----------



## b00mbaka

<~ I'm Vlad today!!! It's great having all this power! Muahahaha!!!!

*This post is going to look crazy once the April fool's joke is over


----------



## Kamilla850

^Is that what it is.  I thought that I was hallucinating.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beyonce


----------



## justkell

^^^ i really love those shoes. one day they will be mine!


----------



## b00mbaka

Audrina from The Hills:





Heidi from The Hills:







Lo from the Hills:


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## mistyknightwin

I love Ciara's skirt and Kim's dress! That dress would so work for me since I have a long torso and need the definition!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The style name is Dillian


 
thank you,*naked*


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

I LOVE Ciara's look.   She could have done without the glove though.


----------



## Elise499

Anne Hathaway in Alti Pumps and Gwyneth Paltrow in Louboutin for Giles






















Jennifer Lopez in Differas


----------



## nillacobain

Valentino Garavani's face has almost the same color of the red patent Altis! These Altis are as amazing as the nude patent ones!
I love JLo's hair...I got mine cutted too short.. I'm still crying!!


----------



## floridasun8

Oh my goodness, someone please take the fake tan in a bottle away from that man!  LOL

Anne Hathaway is just STUNNING as usual.  Love her!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I need those shoes Gwenyth Paltrow has on ... THEY ARE STUNNING!!!


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

A CLOSER LOOK OF THE RED ALTIS





STUNNING


----------



## Marisa783

^i LOVE those! what store carries these?


----------



## LavenderIce

Marisa, I think it was one of the UK or Paris stores.


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Jennifer Lopez & the Differas:


----------



## b00mbaka

LavenderIce said:


> Paris Hilton:


 
Although Paris's face looks like a granny, her pose is fabulous


----------



## jancedtif

Dare I say Parris looks good?  I think I really like the outfit and the shoes.  Go figure...


----------



## cllover

floridasun8 said:


> Oh my goodness, someone please take the fake tan in a bottle away from that man!  LOL
> 
> Anne Hathaway is just STUNNING as usual.  Love her!


 yeah, seriously!  He's orange


----------



## floridasun8

Paris actually looks very cute!  Very retro!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Elise499 said:


> Anne Hathaway in Alti Pumps and Gwyneth Paltrow in Louboutin for Giles


 
Oh Lord! is that guy even real?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## nillacobain

I dislike Rihanna's hair do. I loved her black a-line bob!


----------



## sara999

ilu jill scott!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I need those shoes Gwenyth Paltrow has on ... THEY ARE STUNNING!!!



Me too!! They are stunning.


----------



## lilmissb

Okie dokie, Mr Man, step away from the tanning solution! I love Gwyneth's shoes & I love Anne's red altis. Wish I could wear them but I'm too short and IMO they make me look whore-ish.


----------



## Marisa783

^that's Valentino


----------



## lilmissb

^I thought I recognised him but I couldn't place him. Still, he should step away frm tanning solution. It looks like he'll go radioactive any minute!


----------



## Marisa783

haha i know, he is sooo orange


----------



## Marisa783

not sure this is the right thread but i found this video of some model teaching women how to walk in heels and she is wearing louboutins for a second or two....i think they may be areilla a talons?  not sure

http://fashionista.com/2009/04/if_you_cant_walk_in_them_dont.php


----------



## taydev

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


luv rihannas style 2 death! can any1 id the coat and bag??


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

taydev said:


> luv rihannas style 2 death! can any1 id the coat and bag??



The bag is gucci
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/spring-summer-09/handbags/#0-942466-218513BCC8G4308


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

taydev said:


> luv rihannas style 2 death! can any1 id the coat and bag??


 

What is the name of this shoe? Love them!


----------



## karwood

Kate Moss wearing Tigresse:


----------



## karwood

Carla Gugino wearing Bow T Dorcet:


----------



## taydev

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The bag is gucci
> http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/spring-summer-09/handbags/#0-942466-218513BCC8G4308


 thanx!!


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese;


----------



## karwood

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> What is the name of this shoe? Love them!


 
These are called Deva


----------



## karwood

Anne Hathaway wearing Hyper Prive:


----------



## madamelizaking

I think you meant Tranny... hehe


b00mbaka said:


> Although Paris's face looks like a granny, her pose is fabulous


----------



## lilmissb

Anne Hathaway is such a fashion maven these days. She hits it almost every time!


----------



## corsie

Is it just my screen, or does her nude patent HPs look like they have rose gold tips?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

corsie said:


> Is it just my screen, or does her nude patent HPs look like they have rose gold tips?


 

if i'm not mistaken, they're satin and the light just reflects off it that way


----------



## ohNina

madamelizaking said:


> I think you meant Tranny... hehe


----------



## cllover

karwood said:


> Anne Hathaway wearing Hyper Prive:


ooooh LOVE the outfit!


----------



## annaspanna33

karwood said:


> Carla Gugino wearing Bow T Dorcet:



 Oohhhhh, now I need these shoes too! Love them.


----------



## Elise499

Nicole Richie in Neurons






Rachel McAdams in Armadillos


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*sigh* I love neurones! I wish I could find a pair!


----------



## lilmissb

^I found a pair in 35.5 but I'm not that fond of them


----------



## Elise499

Taylor Swift in Bow-T dorcet


----------



## meggyg8r

for some reason I don't really like Taylor Swift but I absolutely LOVE her outfit--she looks very classy.


----------



## Elise499

Melora Hardin in Very Privés


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## karwood

Actress Stephanie March, of  "Law and Order:SVU" and wife of celebrity chef Bobby Flay, wearing  Armadillos:


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna


 
Lately, Rihanna has been having bad hair days


----------



## karwood

Rumor Willis, actress and daughter of Bruce Willis and Demi Moore, wearing Paquitas:


----------



## LavenderIce

Nude VPs--

Nicky Hilton:
















Amy Winehouse:


----------



## LavenderIce

Rose McGowan:






Victoria Beckham:


----------



## annaspanna33

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Rihanna



 Anyone else think she looks a bit like Michael Jackson?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I still think she looks like Prince lately


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Yes, totally like prince!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

LavenderIce said:


> Amy Winehouse:



I think Amy Winehouse is wearing the nude Miu Miu heels. I've seen side shots, and they are def Miu Miu....


----------



## Marisa783

Paris Hilton in simples....what is up with that outfit??


----------



## Marisa783

stylist June Ambrose, some other woman, and a magazine publisher wearing Lady Grants


----------



## annaspanna33

Oh Paris, no no no....


----------



## ayla

I was just going to post the Paris pics.. her outfit is just wack !


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Heidi Montag in Blush Python Altadamas


----------



## floridasun8

There looks to be a cameraman inside the house behind Paris, so maybe her outfit is for a video or photo shoot or something.  We can only hope....  lol


----------



## lilmissb

^I was just about to suggest that florida but you beat me to the punchline!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh and btw, anyone know anything about the cuff that Taylor Swift is wearing. I'm ALWAYS on the lookout for cuffs or bangles that look like that. It's sort of an obsession. ush:


----------



## justkell

Paris is shooting her reality show Paris' new bff or whatever right now, that's why the cameras are there


----------



## Elise499

Leighton Meester in Differas and Hyper Prives


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Blair wears the Differas well


----------



## taydev

karwood said:


> Lately, Rihanna has been having bad hair days


she's got that michael jackson look down to the tee


----------



## madamelizaking

Coleen Rooney - British WAG, column writer, fitness video girl
both the fortuna's and the bag are Cls


----------



## hya_been

justkell said:


> Paris is shooting her reality show Paris' new bff or whatever right now, that's why the cameras are there



I read somewhere else it was a futuristic photoshoot...


----------



## nillacobain

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Heidi Montag in Blush Python Altadamas


 
I love these altadamas!


----------



## mikakaren

LavenderIce said:


> Nude VPs--
> 
> Nicky Hilton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh Nicky... pull your shoulders back girl!!


----------



## purse4u

I found this on the Sartorialist - Woman wearing bloody marys
I really like them with jeans 
*On the Street......Hudson St., NYC *


thesartorialist.com/photos/2209RlJWeb1.jpg


----------



## Nancy7

annaspanna33 said:


> Anyone else think she looks a bit like Michael Jackson?


 
YES...I was thinking the same thing.  Glad someone else thought so.


----------



## Nancy7

hya_been said:


> I read somewhere else it was a futuristic photoshoot...


 
Those glasses look like something Devo would where......eighties Band.


----------



## msJenna

annaspanna33 said:


> Anyone else think she looks a bit like Michael Jackson?




anyone else think her outfit is amazing and I am going to copy it for the britney spears concert?

yup!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ rock it out, *msJenna*! Post outfit pics if you can!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aubrey O'Day in the "Short Tina's" I think.....not certain of the exact name
Her dress is Zac Posen if anyone was wondering......


----------



## Marisa783

i love her dress....hate those shoes tho


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ agreed completely!


----------



## lilmissb

^^ita!


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

Gwen Stefani shoots elle magazine cover


----------



## Marisa783

Kim Kardashian in pigalles


----------



## Marisa783

Kim at the Bravo A-List Awards in Madame Claudes 




Another shot with her sisters...I think Khloe is wearing nude decolletes?


----------



## meggyg8r

I can't believe how much bigger (height-wise) Khloe is than her sisters!


----------



## Bitstuff

meggyg8r said:


> I can't believe how much bigger (height-wise) Khloe is than her sisters!



According to IMDB, Kim is 5'3" and Khloe is 5'10", which doesn't make her a giant, but the difference side-by-side is considerable!


----------



## meggyg8r

Bitstuff said:


> According to IMDB, Kim is 5'3" and Khloe is 5'10", which doesn't make her a giant, but the difference side-by-side is considerable!


 
Right, that's what I'm saying!!  My sister and I are only 2" apart in height!


----------



## Marisa783

yea it is strange!  me and my sister are less than an inch apart


----------



## Bitstuff

My brother and I, on the other hand, are four inches apart


----------



## b00mbaka

^ My brother is a whole foot taller than my sister!



Bitstuff said:


> According to IMDB, Kim is 5'3" and Khloe is 5'10", which doesn't make her a giant, but the difference side-by-side is considerable!


 
And I belivee Kourtney said that she's only 5 feet


----------



## floridasun8

I LOVE Kim's Madame Claudes!  I so wish I could wear them, but they are too high.  However, I think I'm the only one that doesnt like her.  I dont find anything the least bit attractive about her.  She just has good taste in shoes


----------



## Marisa783

^really?  i think she is so beautiful IMO.  here's a pic of Lisa Hartwell from Real Housewives of ATL at the Bravo A-List Awards in yellow HPs...she looks sooo tiny next to Nene.  I guess I never noticed when watching the show


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ wow, she is TEENY TINY!


----------



## b00mbaka

floridasun8 said:


> I LOVE Kim's Madame Claudes! I so wish I could wear them, but they are too high. However, I think I'm the only one that doesnt like her. I dont find anything the least bit attractive about her. She just has good taste in shoes


 And men! Ray J & Reggie Bush


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian:
















Bridget:











Rachel McAdams:


----------



## LavenderIce

Kellie Pickler:


----------



## Marisa783

kellie looks great! but i can't see the shoes...


----------



## LavenderIce

I think they're the wedge that says "Louboutin" on them.  The "pop" or something or other.  I wish her pants were shorter so that I could see for sure.


----------



## Elise499

The shoes are the Marpop : http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MARPOP!LOU&csurl=%2Fistar.asp%3Fa%3D29%26manufacturer%3DLOU%26group%3Dnew%26

We can see them better in that picture


----------



## Marisa783

thanks elise!  ok well i did think she looked great when the shoes were covered....not the ideal choice for that outfit IMO


----------



## b00mbaka

I agree Marisa but she probably needed a platform shoe because of the length of her wideleg catsuit. 

*Oh how I hate it when girls take off their shoes when partying! I shouldn't bug me as much as it does but it REALLY irritates me.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ me, too! If you can't hang, then wear or bring different shoes. Or hobble when you are headed home! I've hobbled through a few parking lots but I held it together at the party! :shame:

Is it just me or do the girls next door have really big heads or really little bodies. They look like Bratz dolls!


----------



## meggyg8r

*surly* I was just thinking that about Kendra... her head looks HUGE!!!

and Rachel McAdams looks amazing!  I love her totally nude outfit!


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ me, too! If you can't hang, then wear or bring different shoes. Or hobble when you are headed home! I've hobbled through a few parking lots but I held it together at the party! :shame:]


----------



## Nancy7

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ me, too! If you can't hang, then wear or bring different shoes. Or hobble when you are headed home! I've hobbled through a few parking lots but I held it together at the party! :shame:
> 
> Is it just me or do the girls next door have really big heads or really little bodies. They look like Bratz dolls!


 
OMG   I was totally thinking that with Bridgette in the pic with Kendra.


----------



## madamelizaking

Is it just me or did kourtney kardashian age BIG time ?


----------



## labellavita27

http://www.mtv.com/videos/britney-spears/354290/if-u-seek-amy.jhtml#id=1518072


----------



## Nancy7

meggyg8r said:


> I can't believe how much bigger (height-wise) Khloe is than her sisters!


 
There is an episode on Keeping up with Kardashians where Chloe says she is adopted (jokingly) then they show the girls taking a swab from their Mom's mouth to do a DNA test.   She looks really large next to them but in reality she is 5'9 and wears a sz 8.


----------



## Bitstuff

meggyg8r said:


> *surly* I was just thinking that about Kendra... her head looks HUGE!!!
> 
> and Rachel McAdams looks amazing!  I love her totally nude outfit!



That's because the pic was taken with a wide-angle lens from a short distance away at approximately eye level. Yeah, it makes everyone look like a bobblehead.


----------



## Marisa783

Nancy7 said:


> There is an episode on Keeping up with Kardashians where Chloe says she is adopted (jokingly) then they show the girls taking a swab from their Mom's mouth to do a DNA test.   She looks really large next to them but in reality she is 5'9 and wears a sz 8.



I read that she is 5'10. Also, judging by the Kardashian's eBay store, she wears anywhere from size 4-6 and S-M.  Which is strange b/c she def looks bigger than that in most pics (but it's hard to tell when she's standing next to her tiny sisters), although in the pics from the Bravo Awards, she looks like she lost some weight


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

Marisa783 said:


> I read that she is 5'10. Also, judging by the Kardashian's eBay store, she wears anywhere from size 4-6 and S-M.  Which is strange b/c she def looks bigger than that in most pics (but it's hard to tell when she's standing next to her tiny sisters), although in the pics from the Bravo Awards, she looks like she lost some weight





Who cares??!!!


----------



## Marisa783

^I don't particularly care what she weighs or what size she wears but it was brought up so I responded


----------



## Bitstuff

Marisa783 said:


> ^I don't particularly care what she weighs or what size she wears but it was brought up so I responded



Marisa, her reply was nasty, you did nothing wrong. Nevertheless, let's not feed the troll.

Moving on!


----------



## XaTrinXiaA

Bitstuff said:


> Marisa, her reply was nasty, you did nothing wrong. Nevertheless, let's not feed the troll.
> 
> Moving on!




ahahaha my answer was nasty
poor thing


----------



## Swanky

2things - one is you can't have more than one user ID here.
2 is if you continue to be rude to people I'll remove your original ID as well.
CLEARLY your "who cares" comment was snarky because obviously someone DOES care.  Be respectful or go somewhere else.

mmkaythanks


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks Swanky, and I LOVE the new avatar!!!


----------



## gabriellebirkin

This wasn't rude, the purpose of this thread is to talk about Celebs in their louboutins and not to talk about the weight and the height of the kardashian, 
Now, I do think that anyone can express what they think till it's not rude or vulgar, my comment was any of that.


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham in Declics


----------



## b00mbaka

*I CAN'T TAKE THE SHOULDERPADS*


----------



## meggyg8r

is right... oh man!!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

annaspanna33 said:


> Anyone else think she looks a bit like Michael Jackson?


 
I posted that exact thought in the celebrity section:weird:and I really think she does, IRihanna, but I know when she gets dressed and looks in the mirror just like everybody else does before departing she HAS to see that she resembles him with this look and IMO she is doing it intentionally


----------



## floridasun8

There are a few pics of several celebs on People magazine wearing shoulder pads.  I REALLY hope they are not coming back!    Bad 80s flashbacks!  lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Alexis Bleidel:












Gwen Stefani:






Tori Spelling:


----------



## lilmissb

I love VB's jeans, anyone know who makes them? Shoulder pads are yucky!


----------



## Elise499

The jeans are Balmain, you can find them here http://www.mrsh.se/?contentpage=showproduct&kategori=39&id=2968


----------



## sara999

LOVE alexis bledel!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks Elise!


----------



## Swanky

Alexis Bledel is such a pretty girl!


----------



## b00mbaka

Lilmiss,  Rihanna wore a similiar pair (without the bleach splatters) and they are cheaper: http://www.freepeople.com/index.cfm...tegoryID/8f89c63c-77c7-41be-addf-bea5c39ac3d1


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks b00m! I almost died when I saw the price of the spattered ones!!! ush:


----------



## sumnboutme

oh Rory...


----------



## madamelizaking

1800$ for JEANS!!!! OMG! what is the world coming too... I need to win the darn lottery!


----------



## Nancy7

Marisa783 said:


> I read that she is 5'10. Also, judging by the Kardashian's eBay store, she wears anywhere from size 4-6 and S-M. Which is strange b/c she def looks bigger than that in most pics (but it's hard to tell when she's standing next to her tiny sisters), although in the pics from the Bravo Awards, she looks like she lost some weight


 

*Marisa - *You are correct 5'10


----------



## Nancy7

gabriellebirkin said:


> This wasn't rude, the purpose of this thread is to talk about Celebs in their louboutins and not to talk about the weight and the height of the kardashian,
> Now, I do think that anyone can express what they think till it's not rude or vulgar, my comment was any of that.


 
You should read the entire conversation before you jump in.  We were complimenting Khloe.


----------



## babypie

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## babypie

Kim Kardashian in Pigalles


----------



## babypie

..


----------



## too_cute

b00mbaka said:


> *I CAN'T TAKE THE SHOULDERPADS*


me neither. she looks alien-like.


----------



## babypie

Beyonce


----------



## babypie

Nice to see her getting some wear out of this pair


----------



## Nancy7

babypie said:


> Nice to see her getting some wear out of this pair


 
She loves her WIP snakes.....and so do I   I see her pictured a lot in them........she is such a natural beauty!!


----------



## Bitstuff

Balmain is single-handedly responsible for the resurrection of the dreaded shoulder pad. Let's all ignore the trend when that s*** hits the high street fan!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera:






LeAnn Womack:






America Ferrera:


----------



## b00mbaka

I really like Christina's laid back outfit! It's so laid back but I would never have thought to wear those with heather grey & baby blue.


----------



## LavenderIce

I like Christina's laid back style.  I'm biased though because I love her!


----------



## meggyg8r

Christina has such a great collection of CLs!  I love these on her!


----------



## Marisa783

America looks great!


----------



## Marisa783

Trina in yellow scarpes


----------



## Marisa783

Teairra Marie in pink VGs


----------



## karwood

Actress Leelee Sobieski wearing Orlan:


----------



## b00mbaka

^ Love the orlans!!!



Marisa783 said:


> Teairra Marie in pink VGs


 
She looks like a doll


----------



## meggyg8r

wow, that's like the first fashionable thing I've ever seen Leelee wear!


----------



## sumnboutme

sorry to those who love the Orlans....but don't they kinda remind you of Alf?


----------



## b00mbaka

I love the orlans and knew they reminded me of an animal... I just couldn't pinpoint it! Alf it is! LOL


----------



## sumnboutme

^^LOL.  Alf was the first thing that came to mind when I saw those.


----------



## surlygirl

I have them and love them and they remind me of an anteater! I try not to look at them straight ahead ... they're the hotness from the side!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Pure Hotness!!!


----------



## karwood

Singer and MTV Personality Adrienne Bailon wearing Differa. Love how the girl in the baseball cap is staring at her shoes:


----------



## Marisa783

those look good on Adrienne!


----------



## ohNina

Kelly Pickler performed on American Idol last night wearing Silver Differa.  she looked great.  Those shoes are seriously hot.  I need to look for a photo but I'm out the door...on my way to the DMV so my son can get his permit! :cry:

PS I love the  Orlan too


----------



## Marisa783

Kim K in her beloved Pigalles at a Knick's game.  She looks so beautiful.


----------



## rdgldy

ohNina said:


> Kelly Pickler performed on American Idol last night wearing Silver Differa.  she looked great.  Those shoes are seriously hot.  I need to look for a photo but I'm out the door...on my way to the DMV so my son can get his permit! :cry:
> 
> PS I love the  Orlan too




You poor thing-that is not a fine time!!! You will definitely deserve more CLs after that.


----------



## LavenderIce

The Man himself with David Lynch:


----------



## Papillon

LavenderIce said:


> I like Christina's laid back style. I'm biased though because I love her!


 
I love her too Lavender! Her outfit here looks great & the shoes are extremely cute! 

OT: Does anyone else find Msr. Louboutin to be a tad bit sexy-cute? I'm not sure what it is about him, but he definitely has that je nais se quoi (sp?) kinda thing going on. To me anyway.


----------



## angelcove

^Those shoes can be used as weapons!!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, yes ... i find msr. louboutin SUPER sexy-cute.  i think some of it is that he's so sweet and his smile is so endearing.  i definitely have a crush on him, but then, i also have a crush on anderson cooper.  i'm such a nerd.


----------



## mistyknightwin

YaYa3 said:


> oh, yes ... i find msr. louboutin SUPER sexy-cute. i think some of it is that he's so sweet and his smile is so endearing. i definitely have a crush on him, but then, i also have a crush on anderson cooper. i'm such a nerd.


Me 2 YaYa I think he's such a cutie pie! I just want to pinch his cheeks both of them hee-hee...I love me some Anderson Cooper 2! never thought the news would make me smile so much!!


----------



## Papillon

Ya-Ya & mistyknightwin, I'm glad that I'm not the only one! 

Anderson Cooper is a Silver Fox.  I especially love when he's on location & wears the tight t-shirts.


----------



## meggyg8r

I fell in love with Anderson Cooper when he hosted The Mole... I just remember this scene of him sitting on a beach chair in the back of a pick up truck sipping on an umbrella drink ridiculing the contestants.. it was so funny!


----------



## Nancy7

meggyg8r said:


> I fell in love with Anderson Cooper when he hosted The Mole... I just remember this scene of him sitting on a beach chair in the back of a pick up truck sipping on an umbrella drink ridiculing the contestants.. it was so funny!


 

I love The Mole!  I wish they had that show on more often.  Does anyone love Big Brother as much as I do?  Did anyone see last season?

Anderson Copper........yummy!


----------



## legaldiva

Kim K's pigalles have GOT to be 100s.  True or false?


----------



## Marisa783

legal, the ones she usually wears are 120s


----------



## b00mbaka

They look pretty tall:


----------



## Papillon

I agree b00m. They definitely look like 120s.



Sorry for the Off Topic posts.


----------



## Elise499

Kellie Pickler in Differas


----------



## ohNina

Rdgldy:  I like your thinking!  he passed his written exam...here we go!

^^thanks for posting the pics of Kellie Pickler, she lookes so cute.

And Yes, Msr. Louboutin IS sexy, even better in person .  I agree about Anderson Cooper too.  He is very handsome.  Kelly Ripa thinks so too.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

gosh I love Kelli's entire look


----------



## ShoeBunny

b00mbaka said:


> Lilmiss, Rihanna wore a similiar pair (without the bleach splatters) and they are cheaper: http://www.freepeople.com/index.cfm...tegoryID/8f89c63c-77c7-41be-addf-bea5c39ac3d1


 

A little off topic...

Does anyone know where else I can find these? I found a few random pairs online but only the black. I can't find a brand website that lists places where they sell... 

TIA!


----------



## Marisa783

what about these jbrand ones?

http://www.nationaljeancompany.com/...ze=&s_price=&s_lev=2&viewall=1&s_sale=&s_sb=2


----------



## ShoeBunny

Marisa783 said:


> what about these jbrand ones?
> 
> http://www.nationaljeancompany.com/...ze=&s_price=&s_lev=2&viewall=1&s_sale=&s_sb=2


 
Thanks... I really like the detail on the Pratt's though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

HAPPYSNOWBUNNY said:


> Thanks... I really like the detail on the Pratt's though.



Singer 22 has the exact jeans she was wearing for pre order. Don't be put off by the name, Pratt's has changed their name to Vintage One.......
http://www.singer22.com/vw8003.html


----------



## ShoeBunny

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Singer 22 has the exact jeans she was wearing for pre order. Don't be put off by the name, Pratt's has changed their name to Vintage One.......
> http://www.singer22.com/vw8003.html


 
Thanks so much - I didnt know about the name change!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

babypie said:


> Beyonce


 
she looks fab, as always!

can anyone ID her top?  i'm a jean and tee type of girl and lately i've been feeling gray...

TIA


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I can't identify her specific top, but I just purchased a similar Joie top at Cusp. Very soft and comfy!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ I can't identify her specific top, but I just purchased a similar Joie top at Cusp. Very soft and comfy!


 
thanks gorgeous!  there's no cusp anywhere near me  and it's not online!  oh well, one day i'll find it


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ sorry, *melia*!  I thought there may have been a Cusp in SF. I'll get the details when I get home and see if I can find it online at another retailer.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ sorry, *melia*! I thought there may have been a Cusp in SF. I'll get the details when I get home and see if I can find it online at another retailer.


 
no worries surly!  one would think they have lots going on in SF...  hmmm...  maybe i'll take a trip out there today anyways and see what i can find


----------



## surlygirl

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7488161/c/14036.html

this is the top I have, but in grey. it's on super sale at Cusp, so it may be worth a call if you're interested. It was around $50. It looks even better on than what the picture represents, imo. Ok, I'll stop enabling clothing purchases and hijacking the celebrity thread!


----------



## karwood

MTV "The Hills" Lauren "Lo" Bosworth, wearing Patent Leather Camel Rolandos:


----------



## slimcouture

whoa!!! I love the camel rolandos!!! wow!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

melialuvs2shop said:


> no worries surly!  one would think they have lots going on in SF...  hmmm...  maybe i'll take a trip out there today anyways and see what i can find



american apparel has their version of it too.  if you get 1 size larger, it looks exactly like beyonce's top.

http://store.americanapparel.net/br394.html#i


----------



## karwood

Actress Amy Smart (right) wearing VPs:


----------



## b00mbaka

Dita looks like she's standing on her toes! How high do you think her heels are?


----------



## babypie

Dita looks tiny.


----------



## shaanster

Zza


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> Actress Amy Smart (right) wearing VPs:


 
I want to shop in Dita's closet! Anyone know whose shoes she is wearing?


----------



## natassha68

She's wearing Racheal Pally


----------



## LavenderIce

Rose McGowan:







Nicole Richie:






More of Christina Aguilera:


----------



## sara999

natassha68 said:


> She's wearing Racheal Pally


even her shoes??


----------



## natassha68

The shoe's are Dior (above Dita)


----------



## babypie

Rachel McAdams
gofugyourself.celebuzz.com/assets_c/2009/04/85781775-thumb-420x662.jpg


----------



## meggyg8r

Ughh I really love those zebra Tigresse... I wonder if they will ever make it to sale??


----------



## b00mbaka

I hope so, Meggy!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian:











Nicky Hilton:











Vanessa Hugens:


----------



## archygirl

natassha68 said:


> The shoe's are Dior (above Dita)


 
THANKS *natassha68*! They must be fall/winter?


----------



## natassha68

=Your Welcome Archy, I believe they were fall/winter 2007


----------



## Elise499

Erica Hubbard in Very Privés











Kim Kardashian in Numéro Privé






Mariah Carey in Amelissa


----------



## jancedtif

My God does Mariah need a stylist!


----------



## Elise499

Rachel Bilson in Numéro Privé


----------



## floridasun8

^ Those leopards look so cute on her!


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing NPs:


----------



## karwood

Anna Paquin wearing Nooka;


----------



## karwood

Paris Hilton wearing Ariella Talon:


----------



## karwood

Leighton Meester wearing Scarpe: 




http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/leightonnytimes3.jpg


----------



## kittenslingerie

karwood said:


> Paris Hilton wearing Ariella Talon:



Paris really needs to hire a stylist. She could look sooo much better. Those latest outfits are bad. Although the shoes are nice.


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> Paris Hilton wearing Ariella Talon:


 
What is with the headbands she keeps wearing? Are they to keep wigs on? Love the shoes, however!


----------



## eggpudding

^They look like the Alti Booty to me not the Ariella Talon....oooh I need a pair!


----------



## Marisa783

I think you are right eggpudding.  BG still has them in yellow and magenta


----------



## hah116

Love Leighton in the Scarpes, but boy that outfit is bright.


----------



## b00mbaka

^ and fugly!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Beyonce in Lady Gres


----------



## karwood

Queen Bee Paris Hilton wearing Simples:




http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/57183475khkarwood414200981510PM.jpg


----------



## jancedtif

Lady Gres are so...heavenly!  I hope to get a pair one day.


----------



## hya_been

Elle Macpherson in the Very Galaxy


----------



## jancedtif

^Tried to help...it didn't work!^


----------



## karwood

Rosario Dawson:


----------



## karwood

Nicollette Sheridan wearing Armadillos:


----------



## Elise499

Audrina Patridge in Differas






Garcelle Beauvais in Dominestrass


----------



## Miss_Q

Beyonce


----------



## madamelizaking

I am in LOVE with Nicollete's dress!! Anyone know who it is????


----------



## ledaatomica

Nicolette's dress is D&G


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ so cute, thanks *Leda*!


----------



## sara999

nicolette looks lovely!!! dunno about audrina's tights with her differas


----------



## b00mbaka

Is Audrina wearing tights? It just looks like bad lighting


----------



## sara999

i can't tell...the light made it look like her legs had that sheen you get from tights...i'd have to see a close up! but if there are any shoes in teh world to NOT wear stockings with...it's tehse


----------



## b00mbaka

^ LOL!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ i love audrina's  dress!!


----------



## b00mbaka

I love it too! It just looks to big for her. Maybe a belt would help.


----------



## sara999

yeah, phew! no tights. she is looking okay...most of these reality girls never *quite* get it right but i do give them props for their effort. it's usually almost there...but not quite. like audrina and the dress!


----------



## sumnboutme

i love audrina's dress!  anyone know who it's by?


----------



## surlygirl

looks similar to a kimono dress by Robert Rodriguez but without the belt.

http://www.shopbop.com/kimono-dress...D=2534374302080412&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize


----------



## ledaatomica

Audrina .. whoever she is .. is wearing an *Issa London *dress. 

she makes such beautiful and comfortable dresses. Can be found  shopstyle


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *leda*...quite expensive though :shame:


----------



## Marisa783

Selita Ebanks in yellow satin Lady Gres


----------



## b00mbaka

Selita Banks in Ivory Python Twistochat


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Kendra Wilkinson in LG?

http://www.tmz.com/2009/04/16/kendra-wilkinson-works-the-pole/

ETA: sorry, can't get the pic to show up...


----------



## b00mbaka

^ Here you go





She is too funny!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

b00mbaka said:


> ^ Here you go
> 
> blogcdn.com/www.tmz.com/media/2009/04/0416_kendra_wilkinson_spl92582.jpg
> She is too funny!



Thanks b00m!  And agreed


----------



## hah116

Marisa783 said:


> Selita Ebanks in yellow satin Lady Gres



I love the pink, yellow, and black combo! I want these shoes in every color.


----------



## jancedtif

b00mbaka said:


> ^ Here you go
> 
> blogcdn.com/www.tmz.com/media/2009/04/0416_kendra_wilkinson_spl92582.jpg
> She is too funny!


 

Lord knows I'm no where near a CL expert, but I *think* those are the Alta Nodo d'Orsay.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hmmm I vote for Lady Gres or Scissor Girls for Kenda based on color and the side ruching


----------



## b00mbaka

jancedtif said:


> Lord knows I'm no where near a CL expert, but I *think* those are the Alta Nodo d'Orsay.


 
I think you are right! The heel looks higher than the LG and the rouched sides look the same as these


----------



## julies*shoes

Here is another picture of her.

http://www.fadedyouthblog.com/97738/kendra-wilkinson-on-a-pole

I think you are right about them being the Alta Noda d'Orsay.


----------



## julies*shoes

Here is another view..  you were right jancedtif...good call!


----------



## b00mbaka

Yep, I see the knot


----------



## lilmissb

The real question I see no one has asked yet is what is Kendra doing to that poor pole? First she was on top of it now she's mounting it??? Is it for a tame photoshoot?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Powersliding is essentially skateboarding on handrails and other features without skateboards, and not necessarily on your feet.


----------



## Elise499

Nicole Richie in Very Privés







Drew Barrymore in Very Privés


----------



## lilmissb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Powersliding is essentially skateboarding on handrails and other features without skateboards, and not necessarily on your feet.



Wow! Thanks *naked*. I never knew that existed. I know about the urban running or whatever they call that. That's cool. Sheesh, now I do sound old!!! Hmmm, might have to youtube it now, you've got me curious...


----------



## Marisa783

Ciara in Pigalle 120s


----------



## lulabee

b00mbaka said:


> ^ Here you go
> 
> blogcdn.com/www.tmz.com/media/2009/04/0416_kendra_wilkinson_spl92582.jpg
> She is too funny!


  That looks totally painful!!


----------



## hya_been

What colour are Nichole Richie's VPs? - I think I see her baby bump!


----------



## labellavita27

hey girls do any of you own a pair of these that ciara has on?


----------



## cl addict

labellavita27 said:


> hey girls do any of you own a pair of these that ciara has on?


 
I'm currently wearing the 100s, those are 120s I believe...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I am loving ciara's entire outfit


----------



## laureenthemean

labellavita27 said:


> hey girls do any of you own a pair of these that ciara has on?


I'm pretty sure *Jet* has the Pigalle 120 in black kid.


----------



## natassha68

I have them also 


labellavita27 said:


> hey girls do any of you own a pair of these that ciara has on?


----------



## labellavita27

how do you like them natassha68?


----------



## natassha68

The Pigalle 120 is truly one of my favorite style's ever, but they are not for everyone.


----------



## Elise499

Lady Gaga in Lolas. Her friend is wearing Donjon.






Tori Spelling in Ron Ron


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'm not a fan of Lolas but I think they look good on Gaga


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## LouboutinNerd

Designerbagcarrier said:


> View attachment 743649



OMG!!  The Dillian in real life!  I don't know who she is but they look amazing!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

LouboutinNerd said:


> OMG!! The Dillian in real life! I don't know who she is but they look amazing!


 
Her name is Ciara.  She is a singer and an amazing performer.   I don't know that I would have put those with jeans although they look cute.  I think they would be amazing with a cocktail dress.  

I absolutely LOVE this shoe.   This is hands down my favorite shoe of ALL TIME.  Christian knocked it out of the park with this one.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Cici is rocking all the latest and cutest CL foot wear.  Rumor has it, she is working with Rihanna's (former) stylist.  Rhi Rhi is still rocking the hottest attire.  However, it is not well put together.  I say she rush to re-hire her stylist because her fashion game has gone down the tubes.  

Anyway, here are a few fashion shots of the new style princess.  Love the shoes.  Hate the silver mue mue.  The silver shoes are another of my favorites from the spring/summer collection.  If I am not careful, Christian is going to have me quoting Carrie Bradshaw very soon.  Only I'll be saying, I traded everything in my life for CLs - not really.  I absolutely LOVE his shoes, but I know my limit.   How can I get him to marry me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow the first IRL sighting of the Dillian! I don't know if I'm diggin the blush color now that I've seen it on a whole person... Good thing


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## julies*shoes

Kim Kardashian at Bravo A-List awards in Madame Claude d'Orsay


----------



## julies*shoes

Sorry about the missing picture in the last post..


----------



## julies*shoes

Sorry about the small image...you should be able to see this one..


...never mind...I give up..Sorry


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham wearing Alti Booty and Eugenies


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Her feet/shoes always look like PAIN!


----------



## madamelizaking

she just needs to go ahead and get bunion surgery...seriously, just do it...


----------



## YaYa3

with feet that must be hurting REALLY badly, i don't understand how she carries around her little boy and doesn't fall flat.  i wonder if that's why she never smiles.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

YaYa3 said:


> with feet that must be hurting REALLY badly, i don't understand how she carries around her little boy and doesn't fall flat. i wonder if that's why she never smiles.


 
one of the girls I worked with at the salon had bunions really bad. She always wore sky high heels every day and said her bunions didn't hurt at all and never bothered her??


----------



## lilmissb

I have bunions and they don't bother or hurt me. Plus my bf's mum said the surgeon she spoke to about my bunions said that if I got them fixed I wouldn't be able to wear heels again because they'd just come back. I said I'll keep my bunions thanks very much!


----------



## mikakaren

YaYa3 said:


> with feet that must be hurting REALLY badly, i don't understand how she carries around her little boy and doesn't fall flat. *i wonder if that's why she never smiles*.


 

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Leefi

lindsay lohan and mel b(?) both wearing differas


----------



## idests

lilmissb said:


> I have bunions and they don't bother or hurt me. Plus my bf's mum said the surgeon she spoke to about my bunions said that if I got them fixed I wouldn't be able to wear heels again because they'd just come back. I said I'll keep my bunions thanks very much!



...weird. I developed bunions really young-- long before I ever put on a high heel. Had surgery on one foot at age 16 and on the other the next year. That was a loooong time ago and I've been wearing high heels for decades with no problem... and the bunions have not come back.


----------



## lilmissb

^Hmmm...odd, must have some bad info. Thanks for the correction! My feet are also mangled from ballet so I don't really want to go and touch them anyway.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Those Ice Blue Differas are  !!!


----------



## lilflobowl

omg, Drew Barrymore & Tori Spelling look really good!


----------



## Elise499

More picture of Mel B and Lindsay Lohan


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG! Mel B's Differas are PYTHON!!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

I LOVE how Queen Victoria gets wear out of her loobies.  She is not afraid to way the same pair over and over.  On second thought, she probably has dozens of the same style shoe.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

I thought I would post some vintage pictures of Rihannna.  Boy!  I really miss her style game.  Damn that Chris Brown, he has Ri Ri all mucked up.   Because of him (the fight), she's walking around looking a HAM in overpriced clothes.  She used to do cute casual so well - now not so much.  These days she is prancing all of the world looking fashionably challenged with no style or taste.  Oh how I miss, the days of the very fashionable Ri Ri.  Once upon a time, she did high fashion so well - no more style pointers for me.


----------



## inspiredgem

Elise499 said:


> More picture of Mel B and Lindsay Lohan



OK, this makes me feel a little better.  I've got feet like Mel's (big toe smaller than the next two toes) and have been avoiding open toe shoes and sandals because I felt too self conscious.  I think she looks great in these, so maybe it's time to expand my horizons!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## babypie

Elise499 said:


> More picture of Mel B and Lindsay Lohan



I love that this shot looks like they are posing for a pic in our CL action thread!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LOVE them in python!  Mel looks so cute (not a day older than Lindsay either).


----------



## Elise499

Portia De Rossi in Picador


----------



## floridasun8

^ Love her dress.  Been trying to find a one shoulder dress like that, but not having much luck finding one I like.


----------



## *Lo

Lindsey looks really not good. I hope she is able to find some sort of direction and help soon.


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge in Orlan:






Jordana Brewster in NP:






Jessica Lange: 






Hayden P:











Differas:


----------



## LavenderIce

Coco:











More of Kendra Wilkinson in pewter Alta Nodos because nothing says power boarding like a pair of double platform d'orsay CLs:
















Tori Spelling:


----------



## authenticplease

Is it just me or does Tori Spelling look strange in these photos?  I think this dress is SO not working in her favor, something seems twisted up top.....I really liked the green dress she wore a few pages back.


----------



## LavenderIce

She's always looked strange.


----------



## YaYa3

it looks like tori spelling's nubra is showing.  ugh.

and as for lindsay lohan ... just shows that all the CLs in the world can't buy happiness.  bless her little lost heart.


----------



## Elise499

Julia Louis Dreyfus in Madame Claude











Sarah Jessica Parker in Bow t dorcet


----------



## Bitstuff

YaYa3 said:


> it looks like tori spelling's nubra is showing.  ugh.



Those are actually her implants, without enough fat to cover them.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Yeah... I was thinking that but didn't want to say it! ush:

She lost too much weight and now they just look like softballs on her chest.  Yikes.


----------



## kaeleigh

Bitstuff said:


> Those are actually her implants, without enough fat to cover them.


 

Not a good look at all.
I don't have implants......however I think I'm now happy with my fat.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

I wonder when Lindsay changed shoes .



Leefi said:


> lindsay lohan and mel b(?) both wearing differas


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## karwood

Actress Brenda Strong of "Desperate Housewives" wearing Yoyospina;


----------



## karwood

Comedian/Actress Kathy Griffin wearing Desir:


----------



## karwood

Model/Actress Molly Sims wearing Decolletes:




http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/57221618khkarwood420200921359PM.jpg


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood, aren't those Decolletes on Molly Sims?


----------



## karwood

LavenderIce said:


> karwood, aren't those Decolletes on Molly Sims?


 
Thanks, Lav. U R right.


----------



## archygirl

Yeah for the differa photos!


----------



## LavenderIce

Reposting this from a while back--Kate Winslet in gold Differas:


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Reposting this from a while back--Kate Winslet in gold Differas:


 
OMG now I want them too......


----------



## savvysgirl

Hehe* archy*!!! I love the ones Mel B had on. Such a gorgeous colour.

I'm going to ask a silly question but what colour are Toris Rons? I cant make out the colour.


----------



## singtong

kate totally rocks those! i want to grow up and be just like her! ha ha ha!


----------



## sumnboutme

savvysgirl said:


> Hehe* archy*!!! I love the ones Mel B had on. Such a gorgeous colour.
> 
> I'm going to ask a silly question but what colour are Toris Rons? I cant make out the colour.



they look like the blush suede (but i'm not sure)...if they are, then those are available at Barneys.


----------



## Marisa783

I think Tori's Ron Rons are pale yellow suede.  Barney's carries them.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

View attachment 745580


----------



## madamefifi

^^Anne Hathaway looks STUNNING!! LOVE the red shoes, black dress and pale creamy skin! I think I have a girl-crush on her!


----------



## karwood

Ciara:


----------



## evecure

Gwyneth's Ariella (?) boots look amazing


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

evecure said:


> Gwyneth's Ariella (?) boots look amazing


 
They are a new style for fall actually called the Nitomoi.

No boutiques will be receiving the color that Gwyneth is wearing.


----------



## b00mbaka

Ciara's lime leather jacket is HOT!


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They are a new style for fall actually called the Nitomoi.
> 
> No boutiques will be receiving the color that Gwyneth is wearing.



did i miss these boots???  can someone repost them again please, or tell me what page they are on?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

For *Carlinha*













Boutiques will only be receiving black/black, black/blue, and black/red. Shame IMO ...


... I want the color that Gwyneth is wearing more than anything! ... sigh .. will probably never happen


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

b00mbaka said:


> Ciara's lime leather jacket is HOT!


 

I agree.  Her jacket is SMOKING HOT!  She has really stepped up her style game!!!  I recall a fashion faux pas special on E! that was hosted  by Garcelle Beauvais in which she said colored leather is a fashion faux pas, not that she is very fashionable herself.  The most stylist women are wearing colored leather, which is a trend I am following.  This is a "fashion faux pas" I  am happy to partake.


----------



## rdgldy

Those boots are gorgeous!


----------



## b00mbaka

As am I! Bring it on! Does anyone know where can I find Ciara's jacket?


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> For *Carlinha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boutiques will only be receiving black/black, black/blue, and black/red. Shame IMO ...
> 
> 
> ... I want the color that Gwyneth is wearing more than anything! ... sigh .. will probably never happen



WHOA!!!!  thanks naked they are HOT!!!!  

how come certain stars get styles in colors or combos or material that is not made available for the public?  do they SO them?  are they "samples"?

for the black/blue and black/red combo, do you know which part will be blue and red?  is it the main shoe, or the straps?


----------



## archygirl

savvysgirl said:


> Hehe* archy*!!! I love the ones Mel B had on. Such a gorgeous colour.
> 
> I'm going to ask a silly question but what colour are Toris Rons? I cant make out the colour.


 
that was the yellow I think? It was like a buttercup yellow...very pretty.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> WHOA!!!! thanks naked they are HOT!!!!
> 
> how come certain stars get styles in colors or combos or material that is not made available for the public? do they SO them? are they "samples"?
> 
> for the black/blue and black/red combo, do you know which part will be blue and red? is it the main shoe, or the straps?


 
I didn't really ask because i was so bummed out but I believe the main color is black and the straps will be colored. But I really have no clue since I didn't ask. The runway color had the main shoe white w/ black straps.

The boutiques believe her shoes to be a promotional sample or something ...  I am hoping maybe be some chance someone would get this color


----------



## Nancy7

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> For *Carlinha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boutiques will only be receiving black/black, black/blue, and black/red. Shame IMO ...
> 
> 
> ... I want the color that Gwyneth is wearing more than anything! ... sigh .. will probably never happen


 
*Can you SO?*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Nancy7 said:


> *Can you SO?*


 
we'll see.


----------



## lilmissb

I can't believe it will be coming out. Light colours are a b*tch to keep clean anyways and I love LOVE black so will be happy with a black/anything combo!!! Thanks for the info *naked!*


----------



## Elise499

Tori Spelling in Wallis zeppa






Tricia Helfer in Declics






Amy Adams in City


----------



## Marisa783

I love Ciara's jacket too! We need to track it down!


----------



## Marisa783

Keisha Knight Pulliam in Orlans


----------



## ledaatomica

Ciaras's Jacket available at intermix


IntermixOnline Grai Jacket


----------



## b00mbaka

Thank you leda! Damn, I shouldve known it was going to be pricey! Anyone have a 50% off intermix coupon?


----------



## meggyg8r

Damn *leda*, you know where to find EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Elise499

Kate Moss in Lafalaise











Kelly Brook in Altadama


----------



## surlygirl

*leda* - you are on it! thank you!


----------



## Nancy7

Elise499 said:


> Kate Moss in Lafalaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Brook in Altadama


 
I think I need these!


----------



## ohNina

^^ I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## madamelizaking

ohNina... I think you and I need to go to the boutique again...and try NOT to be eachothers enabler


----------



## ohNina

^^ I agree.  I'm still dying for those Kate Trash   We did a good job behaving ourselves last time.  Trying on doesn't hurt right???


----------



## Elise499

Debra Messing in Differas











Diane Von Furstenberg in Architek






Lady Gaga in Robot


----------



## Marisa783

It's nice to see Lady Gaga wearing pants for once!  I love how the Robots look on her


----------



## 8seventeen19

Elise499 said:


> Debra Messing in Differas



Her band-aid matches her Differas! I think her toes is why these should be tried on.... eek.


----------



## meggyg8r

shoeaddictklw said:


> Her band-aid matches her Differas! I think her toes is why these should be tried on.... eek.


 
Dear Ms. Messing,

Please see photos from Asha, Jet, and Archy.  If your toes do not look like theirs in your Differas, please do not wear them.

Thank You,
meggyg8r


----------



## Bitstuff

I'm not sure what it is with Debra's shoes. Her toes look perfectly normal, no offense. It looks like the strap across the toes is too high so it doesn't bind them to the shape of the shoe. Most people's feet aren't naturally stiletto-shaped so you'd expect the straps to hold it all in the right place. You know how the big toe doesn't naturally point towards the pinky toe? And how it gets turned at an angle by pointy shoes? Debra's don't do that and that is why it looks bad. Perhaps the shoes are too small, or maybe those straps need to be adjusted, if possible. I'm amazed that the Differas look good on Asha, Jet, and Archy; as they obviously do. That shape is a recipe for a disaster.


----------



## meggyg8r

We aren't saying her toes don't look normal.  We are saying that her feet don't fit in the shoe.  Not all shoes are made for every person's feet.  Remember the Very Croise and how 75% of the people who wore them had toes hanging out the sides?  It's not because they have weird feet--it's because the cut of the shoe made it difficult for all toes to fit in them.  *Jet*, *Asha*, and *Archy* all have great feet for the Differa (as do many other ladies on here, we just haven't seen them on many others!).  *Shoeaddict* and I weren't dissing on her feet, we were just saying that the shoes aren't the right fit for her.  I don't think it's a matter of the shoes being too small or adjusting the straps--they just aren't cut for her feet.


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOL Megan!! It's the OPPOSITE of KC syndrome!

I have to try these on this weekend while I am in Houston. I bet they look awful on me too. Some of the ladies here they look AMAZING on but I doubt that I will be one of them!


----------



## meggyg8r

lol I know... this can be the DM syndrome!!  Although, she might not wear them again.  KC wore them ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitstuff

meggy, I said "no offense" to defend what I was going to say. So it wouldn't read, "her feet are normal so these shoes couldn't possibly look good on her, therefore if these shoes do look good on someone, their feet must be abnormal" I'm not a master articulator,  as I've discovered after many awkward pauses. I agree with your saying that the shoes aren't cut for her feet.

That makes a very good case for trying shoes on before buying, especially with strappy shoes. I didn't know about the Very Croise. I remember another thread about feet bulging out of Fontainette's.


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton:


----------



## HalieB

Holy crackers! Kelly Clarkson has on Louboutins in her new video.  In the beginning when she is on the table with the guy.  Pink ones.  Cant tell which one.  I never see loubies when I am in her closet.  Good thing she has a stylist.

http://www.kellyclarkson.com/


----------



## lulabee

meggyg8r said:


> Dear Ms. Messing,
> 
> Please see photos from Asha, Jet, and Archy. If your toes do not look like theirs in your Differas, please do not wear them.
> 
> Thank You,
> meggyg8r


----------



## b00mbaka

Halie, why are you able to go in Kelly Clarkson's closet?


----------



## HalieB

I will message you and tell you


----------



## Miss_Q

HalieB said:


> I will message you and tell you


 

I want to know too!!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Expect tons of PMs Halie!


----------



## cllover

What? Kelly Clarkson's closet?  Tell me too!


----------



## rdgldy

Yes, Halie, curious minds want to know.  Please PM me too!


----------



## lilmissb

Me too!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^  me 6!!!!


----------



## needloub

I like how the girl on the left is looking at Paris...


----------



## evecure

me 7 haha. i think you have a lot of messages to write tonight


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ok what am i missing, ladies? I know something about my girl Kelly C..right?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

me 8484838382! please!


----------



## jancedtif

Ah heck I wanna know too!


----------



## YaYa3

did anyone get an answer?  i'm curious.


----------



## noah8077

Didn't Halie post once that she was friends with the first contestant that won Amercian Idol?


----------



## lilmissb

^REALLY??? OMG! I would love to be friends with Kelly. She's awesome.


----------



## b00mbaka

Yes yaya, Halie answered


----------



## archygirl

meggyg8r said:


> Dear Ms. Messing,
> 
> Please see photos from Asha, Jet, and Archy. If your toes do not look like theirs in your Differas, please do not wear them.
> 
> Thank You,
> meggyg8r


 
THANKS meggy!!! I appreciate that, cause I sort of don't like my toes much! I think the problem is she should have sized up .5. that is what I did, makes all the difference with toe hang!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## b00mbaka

^ Who's that?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

b00mbaka said:


> ^ Who's that?


 
lady in a gold dress??


----------



## b00mbaka

Yeah, the skimpy spacesuit dress lady. She looks familiar.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

b00mbaka said:


> Yeah, the skimpy spacesuit dress lady. She looks familiar.


 
hahahah I only know her as "gold skimpy spacesuit dress lady" .. she does look familiar though...


----------



## HalieB

Holy Crakers.....I had no idea anyone would care.  I was talking\writing out load really.  I was shocked to see her in them. 
If you want to know just PM me.  I will tell you.


----------



## b00mbaka

^ I doubt she even saw those babies once the cameras stopped rolling though.


----------



## HalieB

yeah no kidding


----------



## kaeleigh

HalieB said:


> I will message you and tell you


 
I want to know too please.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

kaeleigh said:


> I want to know too please.


 
Her name is Indrani.  She is a former model, who now works as a celebrity photographer.  Currently, Bravo is developing a television show tentatively titled is "Double Exposure", in which she is slated to appear.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Jay Leno's guest... some comedian/actress, don't know her name is wearing red patent So Private's. AND her black Spanx are showing... aww...


----------



## b00mbaka

Designerbagcarrier said:


> Her name is Indrani. She is a former model, who now works as a celebrity photographer. Currently, Bravo is developing a television show tentatively titled is "Double Exposure", in which she is slated to appear.


 
Hmm... I wonder why she looks so familiar to me then.


----------



## MDM

> ... I want the color that Gwyneth is wearing more than anything! ... sigh .. will probably never happen



I realize you are all after Gwen's shoes... but I love Anne Hathaway's red CL's.  Would you please tell me what is that style called?


----------



## lilmissb

^They are red patent alti pumps. Not sure if they're 140 or 160 though. Sorry. Someone else should be able to tell you.


----------



## Elise499

Evan Rachel Wood in Hyper Privé 






Jennifer Lopez











Dita Von Teese 













Can anyone ID Jlo and Dita' shoes ?


----------



## meggyg8r

archygirl said:


> THANKS meggy!!! I appreciate that, cause I sort of don't like my toes much! I think the problem is she should have sized up .5. that is what I did, makes all the difference with toe hang!


 
You're welcome!  They look fantastic on you, good decision to size up!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Ditas* shoes are probably custom by the man himself .. a lot of her styles seem to be.

They almost look similar to the ones the shirli posted.


Not sure of JLos though.


----------



## YaYa3

b00mbaka said:


> Yes yaya, Halie answered



well, what was the answer????


----------



## jancedtif

Hey Ladies!  What shoe is Jennifer Lopez wearing?  It's just so pretty!


----------



## Elise499

Thanks nakedmosher2of3 for your answer


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Elise499 said:


> Anne Hathaway in Alti Pumps and Gwyneth Paltrow in Louboutin for Giles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez in Differas


 

So pretty!


----------



## ledaatomica

J Los are the Binoeud style. One of the ones I have been on the hunt for. From 2005 ?


----------



## LavenderIce

I  this shoe so much!  Another of Jennifer Lopez in Binoeud:






Heidi Montag in Alta Dama:






Lauren Conrad declic:


----------



## jancedtif

ledaatomica said:


> J Los are the Binoeud style. One of the ones I have been on the hunt for. From 2005 ?


 
Thank you *Leda*!  Of course only I would fall in love with a HTF shoe...


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## melzy

Lauren Conrad in Declic Suede


----------



## meggyg8r

I love Declics on Lauren.


----------



## Elise499

Beyonce in Alti pump






Diane Kruger in Iowa






Leighton Meester in Dillian






Eva Longoria in Bilbao


----------



## Nancy7

Beyonce looks amazing


----------



## Marisa783

Teairra Marie in Differas


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

differas are growing on me especially since I have seen them in gold


----------



## b00mbaka

Where is Teairra Maire getting money from??? She had one hit single 5 years ago! Anyway, she looks great. Hair *bam* shorts suit *bam* LV bracelets *bam* LV limelight clutch *bam* yellow differas *BAM*!

I shouldn't love Beyonce's dress because it has so much going on but I really do! She looks so pretty.

The man in this picture is cracking me up:




he's too busy looking at LC's legs & CLs to take a picture! The picture would last longer


----------



## Marisa783

Boom, I know what you mean about Teairra but I think she is promoting a new album (or at least a single) so maybe the record company is paying for it?  Who knows but she's been look great lately lol


----------



## meggyg8r

I have no idea who Teairra is!  What was her single?


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Her song was "Make her feel good". The funny thing is, she came out at the same time as Rihanna ("Pon de replay") and shared the same record label, roc-a-fella, but all of the marketing was for Teairra Marie and was even labelled "The Young Princess of the Roc"! She was the star and Ri-ri was on the sidelines until their albums were realeased and it was clear who was a better artist.


----------



## meggyg8r

^ oh how funny! thanks for the background!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

b00mbaka said:


> She was the star and Ri-ri was on the sidelines until their albums were realeased and it was clear who was a better artist.


 
So true,*boom*


----------



## b00mbaka

Kathy Griffin in camel decolletes






*Very off topic, but she got a breast reduction right? I remember her being insecure about her breast size in previous seasons of her show although they looked fine to me.


----------



## sara999

wow. she looks really scary there


----------



## lilmissb

^ita!


----------



## babypie

Ciara in declics


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i want that jacket sooo bad!!


----------



## hya_been

Anyone else disliking Leighton Meester's look.  Perhaps it's a bad photo, but I don't like the monochrome outfit or the random bit of belly exposed by the dress!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hya_been said:


> Anyone else disliking Leighton Meester's look. Perhaps it's a bad photo, but I don't like the monochrome outfit or the random bit of belly exposed by the dress!


 
I'm not a fan either


----------



## Elise499

Dita Von Teese in Marie Antoinette


----------



## lilmissb

^I was wondering when the first sighting of these would be. Still not sold on them.


----------



## Odalysb2006

Can someone id Ciara's jacket please???


----------



## surlygirl

Marisa783 said:


> Teairra Marie in Differas


 
Can anyone ID the dress the girl on the right is wearing? Love it and need it! Thanks! Going to post in the Celebrity Fashion thread, too!

And I agree *boom*, a well played short suit is always hot!


----------



## archygirl

Marisa783 said:


> Teairra Marie in Differas



OMG these come in YELLOW too?


----------



## carlinha

why am i not surprised that dita would have the marie antoinette's??


----------



## babypie

Elise499 said:


> Dita Von Teese in Marie Antoinette


 
Well if anyone was going to rock these, it was going to be Dita.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ ITA *babypie* and i think she does it well to be honest!! MA's have grown on me so much. I actually enjoy seeing them being worn. I wouldnt say im at the stage of buying a pair though!


----------



## b00mbaka

Odalysb2006 said:


> Can someone id Ciara's jacket please???


 
Leda did:


ledaatomica said:


> Ciaras's Jacket available at intermix
> 
> 
> IntermixOnline Grai Jacket


----------



## karwood

Bethenny Frankel of the reality TV show, "Real Housewives of NYC", wearing Pink Patent Rolandos:


----------



## karwood

Leighton Meester wearing Dillians:


----------



## nillacobain

babypie said:


> Well if anyone was going to rock these, it was going to be Dita.


 
These MA are amazing on her feet! Her dress is TDF, too. I really love her 50ish style.


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Leighton Meester wearing Dillians:


 
Lovely shoes, bad dress! Too much together!


----------



## karwood

Actress Jamie-Lynn Sigler wearing Salamanca:


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> Actress Jamie-Lynn Sigler wearing Salamanca:


 
Great outfit!


----------



## karwood

Model Marisa Miller wearing Nude VPs:


----------



## sara999

jamie-lynn looks great!


----------



## karwood

Diane Kruger wearing Iowa Zeppa:


----------



## taydev

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/04/25/article-1173490-04A786BE000005DC-176_468x751.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/04/25/article-1173490-04A78AC3000005DC-190_468x678.jpg
Mel B wearing differas


----------



## taydev

aww hell that didn't work!!!


----------



## mikakaren

melzy said:


> Lauren Conrad in Declic Suede


 
can anyone ID her dress? TIA!!


----------



## babypie

oops it didn't work nm...


----------



## babypie




----------



## Designerbagcarrier

As much as I LOVE this shoe, I believe it is wwwwwwaaaaaayyyyy overpriced.  I looked at it earlier today at Bergdorf .  It looks like the Mary Jane with the flower detail added - come on Christian !   

Now - don't get me wrong - if it makes it to sale, I will be all over it.  However, in order to live for tomorrow, I must continue investing and saving today - just can't spend it all on shoes .  

I did buy the Declics, black kid leather, at Saks.  They are such classic shoes and very hard to find, so for me these were the real score.  

They are something I will not get bored with right away.  However, when or if I do get bored, I can leave them in the closet for a few years and when I decide to wear them again, they will feel brand new .   They are that kind of shoe - truly classic.  

Since I love all things classic more than anything else, these are a real pair of jewels .


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

babypie said:


>


 

This is a very cute casual look.  I really like it.


----------



## bykimber

Heidi Montag ... I think that her wedding shoes are Louboutin, but i'm not sure !


----------



## nillacobain

bykimber said:


> Heidi Montag ... I think that her wedding shoes are Louboutin, but i'm not sure !


 
I really cannot suffer them but I like her 123 Scarpe!
I think her wedding shoes are the white T-bows (like Stina's ones) ?!?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nillacobain said:


> I really cannot suffer them but I like her 123 Scarpe!
> I think her wedding shoes are the white T-bows (like Stina's ones) ?!?!


 
Looks like it!


----------



## lolitablue

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Looks like it!



I agree!


----------



## b00mbaka

Mikakaren, LC's sequin dress is Kate Moss and is available at topshop but I do not see it on the website.

I'm not a fan of Heidi but she looks great on her wedding day! I love her gown & jewelry.


----------



## b00mbaka

^ Forget it, I just saw close ups and the dress & jewelry are too much together


----------



## b00mbaka

Coco in graffiti pigalles:


----------



## cllover

b00mbaka said:


> ^ Forget it, I just saw close ups and the dress & jewelry are too much together


Yeah, she'd look much better without the jewelry since the dress is already bejeweled!


----------



## madamelizaking

Elisa Dushku
Looks like decollete





paris hilton 
Cerise Open Clic?




Coleen Roony - british WAG to Wayne Rooney Man United
Nude Hyper-prive.. (i don't think it looks good w/the dress)




Coleen Roonye's Mom
Pink Satin Hyper Prive




Laurne Conrad
Black Suede Declic AGAIN..at speidi wedding (and she said she wouldn't go Pffhh!)


----------



## madamelizaking

Heidi Looks like she came out of a Cindy Lauper or Madonna 80's video!


----------



## lilmissb

Is Lauren's dress one of her own? I kinda like it.


----------



## Stinas

bykimber said:


> Heidi Montag ... I think that her wedding shoes are Louboutin, but i'm not sure !


 yup


----------



## pquiles

^^^Ita


----------



## nillacobain

madamelizaking said:


> Heidi Looks like she came out of a Cindy Lauper or Madonna 80's video!


 
I agree! LOL


----------



## sara999

LOVE eliza dushku


but ladies..this is the most COVERED-UP we have ever seen coco! bravo to you madam!  hehe i still love her to bits no matter what she wears


----------



## LavenderIce

Mel B in python Differas:


----------



## gattaca09

Look closely at the shoes - they are PERSONALIZED to Dita - they have her name sewn on!



Elise499 said:


> Dita Von Teese in Marie Antoinette


----------



## karwood

Hillary Duff wearing NPs:


----------



## karwood

DVF wearing Architeks:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I think those are architeks


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ I think those are architeks


 
I had a feeling I was going to mistake the style of these shoes. Thanks


----------



## karwood

Actress Poppy Montgomery ,from the TV show "Without a Trace", wearing VPs;


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Anniston must be wearing a lot of CLs in the movie she's filming.


----------



## surlygirl

that picture of Mel B made me want to get on the floor in my office and do situps in my work clothes!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> that picture of Mel B made me want to get on the floor in my office and do situps in my work clothes!


 
You're tellin me girl! Holy crap ... I feel embarassed right now ...


----------



## surlygirl

It really is shameful. :shame: I need to get on some fitness type ish!:boxing: I want to be like Scary Spice!


----------



## Odalysb2006

b00mbaka said:


> ^ forget it, i just saw close ups and the dress & jewelry are too much together


 

lol! !!


----------



## b00mbaka

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You're tellin me girl! Holy crap ... I feel embarassed right now ...


 
She just had a baby too! She's putting everyone to shame! :boxing: Right there with you surly


----------



## frozendiva

I don't feel embarrassed. I'd look fabulous too if I could work out all day long. Unfortunately a job and a life....


----------



## b00mbaka

^LOL! People without jobs or lives STILL don't have that body :couch:


----------



## mistyknightwin

surlygirl said:


> that picture of Mel B made me want to get on the floor in my office and do situps in my work clothes!


  girl she is a true inspiration! that body is SICK!!! :does curls with office stapler:


----------



## frozendiva

Well, if I had a personal chef, personal trainer, personal money tree (not have to work), and didn't love food...  But, I'll take being healthy.


----------



## sara999

frozen i feel ya. wish i had someone to montior my diet and exercise me each day to maximum fat burning potential.


----------



## frozendiva

Most days, I'm pretty good. A bit of walking at lunch, an hour on the treadmill when I get home (or a real walk for 90 mins), and then crunches when my dinner's cooking and weights during TV time....


----------



## frozendiva

Sara, that's some of the celebrity life. Part of the job is looking good. And if you work maybe 3 months out of the year (typical movie star), you have plenty of free time to have trainers and chefs and work out.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Looks like Lindsay returned Mel's shoes after the photo op .


----------



## b00mbaka

I wondered what that was all about! Lindsay's shoes were changed and Mel's hair was different in the pictures. Maybe the pic was taken while Mel B was getting ready to go to the event?


----------



## karwood

Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Very Galaxy. 







 Ouch!!


----------



## lilmissb

^I'll say! You'd think you'd put some cover up on it if you were going to an event!


----------



## bykimber

Looks like SJP LOVES pink shoes !


----------



## cllover

Ouch to SJP's bruise!

And Matthew Broderick needs- in the words of Bridget Jones - to rethink the length of his sideburns.


----------



## Stinas

b00mbaka said:


> Coco in graffiti pigalles:
> mediatakeout.com/c208ea47aa9ac1ad/1240664722cococutie2.jpg
> mediatakeout.com/c208ea47aa9ac1ad/1240664721cococutie1.jpg


I  her!
She takes so much pride in the way she looks!!!  Makes me feel better about my big butt too!


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera












Ashley Tisdale in Lillian


----------



## sara999

what are christina's shoes?


----------



## lilmissb

^They're hot whatever they are!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I think Christina's shoes are one of the designs they produced after the Rodarte show.


----------



## nillacobain

There's something in Christina's hair I always dislike...! 
I love her CLs collection!


----------



## ashakes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think Christina's shoes are one of the designs they produced after the Rodarte show.



These were the tame design of the Isunami. The actual name is escaping me right now, but I know I have the file somewhere in my e-mail. lol  Anyways, the Beverly Hills store had them in the Fall.  I really loved them, but I already have the red patent rolandos so they were too similar, especially at their price tag.


----------



## lilmissb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think Christina's shoes are one of the designs they produced after the Rodarte show.



I though they looked similar to the spikey beauties!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

*

*


----------



## karwood

Anna Faris


----------



## karwood

Gisele Bundchen wearing Armadillos:


----------



## karwood

Tyra Banks:


----------



## b00mbaka

^ The self-proclaimed Queen of Cheap in CLs??? LOL!


----------



## surlygirl

LOL is right, *b00m*! She looks pretty, though! And not fierce! I wonder if that's what she wore to testify against her stalker?! That's so scary!


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> LOL is right, *b00m*! She looks pretty, though! And not fierce! I wonder if that's what she wore to testify against her stalker?! That's so scary!


 
This pic was taken when she was leaving the courthouse after testifying against het stalker.


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks for the pic and info, *karwood*! I love her entire look!


----------



## b00mbaka

I agree surly! I love everything. Can anyone ID the belt?


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Boom - You leave Tyra alone.  Now, you hear me.  Even Tyra can have a CL moment every once in while .

Honestly, I have heard her admit shoes are her weakness.  She buys shoes then tries to return them outside of the "return period" because she never wore them.  It doesn't work though, not even for her.

On another note, I would love to be her kind of cheap  - just wear what the stylist picks for you.



b00mbaka said:


> ^ The self-proclaimed Queen of Cheap in CLs??? LOL!


----------



## lilmissb

Love Gisele's look, she's gorgeous no matter what. Love Tyra's dress and belt! Anyone know what they are?


----------



## karwood

Elizabeth Hurley wearing Fortuna:


----------



## karwood

Jane Krakowski wearing Turbella:


----------



## karwood

Becky Newton wearing Etrier:


----------



## b00mbaka

Designerbagcarrier said:


> Boom - You leave Tyra alone. Now, you hear me. Even Tyra can have a CL moment every once in while .
> 
> Honestly, I have heard her admit shoes are her weakness. She buys shoes then tries to return them outside of the "return period" because she never wore them. It doesn't work though, not even for her.
> 
> On another note, I would love to be her kind of cheap  - just wear what the stylist picks for you.


 
LOL!!! True! But if I had a stylist, I would change outfits every 2 hours to justify their pay.

It's weird but I like to hear stories of celebrities that get played for trying to be above the law.


----------



## lilmissb

Ugh! I haven't seen any celebrity look good in Fortunas yet! IMO the shoe looks odd anyway. However, Jane's Turbellas are HOT! I need a pair in gold too


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I think Liz Hurley's outfit is just all wrong.  The dress doesn't fit her right, the shoes don't go... I dunno.  She's usually all put together and of course, gorgeous!  But this outfit doesn't work for me AT ALL!


----------



## heat97

^^^i was just thinking the same thing.  It is extremely unflattering on her.


----------



## lilmissb

ITA! She must be losing her fashion sense or trying to be too fashionable.


----------



## karwood

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ I think Liz Hurley's outfit is just all wrong. The dress doesn't fit her right, the shoes don't go... I dunno. She's usually all put together and of course, gorgeous! But this outfit doesn't work for me AT ALL!


 

The problem is the fabric of the dress. Silk or satin dresses are VERY unforgiving. They will show all bumps and body flaws, even on the most fit person. She should have opted for another dress in a different material or at least worn three layers of Spanx under that dress.


----------



## karwood

Model Hilary Rhoda wearing Differa:


----------



## melialuvs2shop

^^^  i love the shoes, and from the side, i like the dress...  but something tells me that they don't really go together from the front


----------



## cllover

karwood said:


> The problem is the fabric of the dress. Silk or satin dresses are VERY unforgiving. They will show all bumps and body flaws, even on the most fit person. She should have opted for another dress in a different material or at least worn three layers of Spanx under that dress.


So true! I think the shoes are the only good thing about that outfit!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## cllover

What is Kirsten Dunst wearing?  They look like decolletes except for the straight heel?


----------



## javaboo

*cllover*: They look like Simples


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those look higher than 100mm.. I agree they look like Simples but I've never seen over 100mm! Is it just my eyes or are they 120mm?


----------



## javaboo

*Meggy*: I've seen Jessica Alba in a picture for a magazine where she had Simples with a higher heel.


----------



## meggyg8r

interesting, thanks *java*!


----------



## cllover

javaboo said:


> *Meggy*: I've seen Jessica Alba in a picture for a magazine where she had Simples with a higher heel.


Thanks, Java!  ooooh I like the simple with the higher heel


----------



## karwood

Debra Messing wearing Alti Pumps:


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

cllover said:


> What is Kirsten Dunst wearing? They look like decolletes except for the straight heel?


 
cllover - Kristen is wearing Clichys.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

has anyone seen _People's_ 100 Most Beautiful issue yet?

so far, i've seen quite a few pairs and i'm only half way through it!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ooh, melia....thanks for the heads up!  Must pick up a copy!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ooh, melia....thanks for the heads up! Must pick up a copy!


 

yes you must!!!   

anyone who can appreciate beautiful shoes can surely appreciate beautiful people!  you know how sometimes they do features like "under 21" or "stars without makeup?"  they should do a bit on the "lovelies of tPF!"    even if it is just photos from the knee down


----------



## LouboutinNerd

melialuvs2shop said:


> yes you must!!!
> 
> anyone who can appreciate beautiful shoes can surely appreciate beautiful people!  you know how sometimes they do features like "under 21" or "stars without makeup?"  they should do a bit on the "lovelies of tPF!"    even if it is just photos from the knee down



Agreed!  I think the ladies here go give anyone a run for their (shoe) money in both shoes and legs!


----------



## Marisa783

Nicollete Sheridan in Differas







Kristen Cavallari in Catenitas






Heidi Klum in Altis (?)






Hayden Panettiere in VPs


----------



## b00mbaka

This is the 1st time I'm seen all of Kristen Cavallari's toes inside of her shoes! Amazing! LOL

*I wish her HL dress was tighter though


----------



## b00mbaka

Dania Ramirez in Very Galaxy


----------



## sara999

i love when kristen calamari wears her cantenita's, it holds her toes in place


----------



## lilmissb

sara999 said:


> i love when _*kristen calamari*_ wears her cantenita's, it holds her toes in place


----------



## melzy

Not sure if this was posted. 

Jennifer Garner in So Privates


----------



## Nhu Nhu

^^^ Those are so pretty!!!  I've been debating whether to get those or not.  I think I have to pay a visit to Barneys soon!  Thanks *Melzy* for posting!


----------



## needloub

I agree Nhu.  Those are sooo pretty!!!


----------



## annaspanna33

Nicolette looks amazing in those differas!


----------



## luxlover

melzy said:


> Not sure if this was posted.
> 
> Jennifer Garner in So Privates



she looks super cute in this pic!


----------



## luxlover

karwood said:


> Tyra Banks:



i love her dress.


----------



## sara999

i adore j.garner, she's just so nice and genuine. she seems like a great mum, i've never heard anything slagging her off!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## LavenderIce

Marisa783 said:


> Heidi Klum in Altis (?)


 
After seeing a few more pics of Heidi wearing them, I think they're actually the Bianca as seen on nm.com:
















http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737


----------



## LavenderIce

Kendra Wilkinson:


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## LavenderIce

A few more of some that have been posted, but with a glimpse of the red sole.  

Christina Aguilera:






Kristin Cavallieri:






Tori Spelling:


----------



## LavenderIce

Another from behind Hayden P.:






More from the front:











Another of Kristin C.  She deserves it for keeping her toes in check!:






Another of Tori Spelling:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Nicollette Sheridan in Differas:


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian:



It's kind of unusual for a daughter to be shorter than the mother...


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^Do you see the platforms that her mom is wearing? lol


----------



## babypie

LOL yes, but Kim is in Pigalles so I think it evens out.


----------



## LavenderIce

Paris Hilton:


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicollette Sheridan at the BH boutique:


----------



## LavenderIce

Older pics of Kim Kardashian in the LG and Yoyo Zeppa sling she has auctioned off for charity:


----------



## ledaatomica

Does anyone know where they have in stock the Aqua python differas?



Elise499 said:


> More picture of Mel B and Lindsay Lohan


----------



## luxlover

^^ oh i really like the version Lindsay Lohan has on. does anyone know where i can get those?


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera in Madame Claude











Miranda Kerr in Miss Fortune


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for posting the Christina pics Elise!  All I found were head shots and I couldn't see that she and I are shoe twins in the red patent Madame Claude.  I've never been so happy to have a celeb shoe twin, particularly when it's one of my favorite celebs.


----------



## Elise499

You are welcome . Christina is my favourite celeb too and I love her red Madame Claude. You are lucky to be her shoe twin


Christina Applegate in City


----------



## LavenderIce

^Another shoe twin!  Thanks again Elise!


----------



## cllover

oooh I love the City - I just wish they weren't so expensive!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

I LOVE this high waisted skirt on Kim.  It is the perfect cut for her body type - very flattering.



LavenderIce said:


> Older pics of Kim Kardashian in the LG and Yoyo Zeppa sling she has auctioned off for charity:


----------



## authenticplease

Salma in InStyle Mag

foxnews.com/photoessay/photoessay_4587_images/0317090919_M_Hayek_IS2.jpg


----------



## authenticplease

Heidi Klum in Differas

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/stylewatch/gallery/outrageous_shoes/090209/heidi_klum200.jpg

and Audrina Patridge


http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20271991_27,00.html


----------



## HalieB

babypie said:


> It's kind of unusual for a daughter to be shorter than the mother...


 

You think that.....My mother is 5'10" .....My sister and I are 5'8"....that is life for me.


----------



## floridasun8

Elise499 said:


> You are welcome . Christina is my favourite celeb too and I love her red Madame Claude. You are lucky to be her shoe twin
> 
> 
> Christina Applegate in City



Love these shoes!!  I bought the pre-order ones for Fall that are similar, but without the strap.  Cant wait to get them.  Those Citys look great on her!


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham in Declics






Eva Longoria in Very Privés


----------



## sara999

LOVE christina applegate (and aguilera!)


----------



## jancedtif

I still don't know how I feel about shorts and high heels.  Perhaps I'm just getting old  Eva does have some pretty legs.


----------



## rilokiley

Elise499 said:


> Christina Aguilera in Madame Claude



Does anyone know where I can find these jeans?  TIA!


----------



## taydev

^^^i think jbrand has them or at least sumthing similar.


----------



## melzy

One more of Victoria in her Declics


----------



## sara999

anybody know xtina's handbag?


----------



## b00mbaka

It looks like alexander wang but I could be wrong sara


----------



## sara999

you're right boom, thanks!


----------



## eggpudding

Posh's Stella M jeans and Declics are such a hot combination


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Oooh, I LOVE wearing shorts with heels.  For me, it is the perfect going out to dinner outfit.  I really get to enjoy fashion in a super fun way.




jancedtif said:


> I still don't know how I feel about shorts and high heels. Perhaps I'm just getting old Eva does have some pretty legs.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm looking forward to pictures from The Met tonight.  Here's Jessica Biel:


----------



## b00mbaka

Oooooo... Jessica's dress is gorgeous! 

*But does her feet look big to everyone or am I knit-picking?


----------



## YaYa3

^i totally agree with you, *boom.*  i don't know if it's that her feet are big or if they are really flat or something.  they don't look good in the VP at all.


----------



## carlinha

OMG jessica biel looks stunning in that dress!!!!!

i don't know if those are the shoes i would have picked to go with it though...


----------



## YaYa3

i just figured it out ... she looks horribly pigeon-toed.  could that be it?


----------



## LavenderIce

Bar Rafaeli:


----------



## YaYa3

now THAT is a gorgeous look from head to toe.


----------



## lilmissb

Bar is gorgeous but Jessica missed it with the shoes. Would have loved to see some gold or silver VG's with that dress. Or some nude decolletes. Or even some matchy matchy red shoes. No double platforms though. Gosh I'm picky aren't I? I think she has on HP's not VP's cos it looks like a bigger platform. Am I wrong?


----------



## LavenderIce

^I think they're HPs as well.  And, ITA any of the choices you listed would have been better.


----------



## lilmissb

^Phew! Thanks Lav!!!    I'm glad I'm not alone! I agree with yaya too, I reckon she looks pigeon toed too. Or they photographed her halfway through turning around.


----------



## YaYa3

i KNEW i got it wrong.  i can never tell the difference in the HPs and the VPs from a distance.  at any rate, they just don't look good on her.


----------



## lilmissb

^Yaya the only way I tell them apart if if at a distance they look like a bigger, chunkier platform it's a HP not VP. VP's almost look like yoyos (exaggeration I know) or maybe more like a Madame Claude as the platform looks tiny. Oh and I put my glasses on!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Salma Blair:


----------



## LavenderIce

sorry if you got it wrong because of me yaya.  I avoid listing the name of the shoe since it irks me when I get it wrong.


----------



## zramilk

Which Louboutins are these?

http://thebaglady.tv/74387277smnall.jpg


----------



## Elise499

Doutzen Kroes and Phillip Lim






Ivanka ***** in Bow-T dorcet






Georgina Chapman


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ those look like the CLs for Marchesa ... wonder if they are coming out for Fall '09


----------



## carlinha

^they do look like them!!!  i think the pink satin and red beaded dress are a strange combination though ....

bar rafaeli and selma blair look stunning!!!!


----------



## ashakes

If anything, Jessica Biel should have worn the nude satin VPs that Barneys has.  I don't like the thicker platform on the HP with that dress either.  Otherwise, she looks amazing though! 

Samira Strass, Platine Very Galaxy, Uni Strass, etc. would have been a better choice I think.


----------



## lilmissb

^ooh good choices asha! I didn't even think of the samira strass.


----------



## jancedtif

OMG!! What shoe is this?  I just love it!  I love the dress too even though it hiked up in the front.  If only I were tall.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ that's why we love louboutins, right? we can all be tall!


----------



## Elise499

The shoes are Louboutin for 3.1 Phillip Lim fall 2009


----------



## karo

Jessica Biel, one more pic of Selma Blair
Stephanie Pratt


----------



## madamelizaking

YaYa3 said:


> i just figured it out ... she looks horribly pigeon-toed. could that be it?


 
It's the fact that they're Hyper Prive's. I look like that too in them. Small feet can pull them off but anything over a 7.5 looks like a club foot


----------



## Elise499

Nicole Richie in Very Privés


----------



## karwood

Rumor Willis wearing Paquitas. I hope this has not been posted already. :


----------



## karwood

Actress Parker Posey wearing Simples:


----------



## LavenderIce

Stephanie Pratt and Lo Bosworth:






Rumor Willis and Scout Willis:






Another of Nicole Richie:


----------



## ashakes

madamelizaking said:


> It's the fact that they're Hyper Prive's. I look like that too in them. Small feet can pull them off but anything over a 7.5 looks like a club foot



I own hyper prives in pink patent and turquoise patent and I don't have weird looking feet in them, at least I don't think I do.    If I did, my sister would have definitely told me when I bought them because is not shy to make her comments, positive or negative, especially negative. lol

I think it depends on a person's foot, kind of like how some people can't wear the pigalle style period whether they are 70 mm or 120 mm.


----------



## karo

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Marisa783

Lo wears those camel Rolandos ALL THE TIME...she must love them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Victoria in Alti's


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ what a great look!


----------



## nillacobain

shoeaddictklw said:


> Victoria in Alti's


 
I love those Altis... but I would like to see her in some nudes CLs!


----------



## carlinha

i love VB's look above also!!!  totally my style!


----------



## lilmissb

Love VB's skirt & Nicole Ritchie's dress!


----------



## ShoeNoob

karo said:


> Jessica Biel, one more pic of Selma Blair
> Stephanie Pratt



Ummmmmmmm... is it just me, or does Spencer Pratt's sister look A LOT like his wife?!?!


----------



## ShoeNoob

HalieB said:


> You think that.....My mother is 5'10" .....My sister and I are 5'8"....that is life for me.



Yep, I'm 5'2" and my mom's 5'7".


----------



## Elise499

Courtney Love in Tamiflu


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Courtney Love in Tamiflu


 
I think I need a pair of Tamiflu!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

ShoeNoob said:


> Yep, I'm 5'2" and my mom's 5'7".



Yeah, height twin!  I am 5'2" also.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love VB's whole look!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## lilmissb

^^So am I! I think. Haven't measured myself in ages!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lilmissb said:


> ^^So am I! I think. Haven't measured myself in ages!!!



Yeah!!!  lilmissb, we seem to have quite a few in the 5'2" club!


----------



## lilmissb

^we rock, clearly!!


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ that's why we love louboutins, right? we can all be tall!


 
You got a point there, *Surly*!  I'm tall w/my heels!

Thank you *Elise*!  That shoe is bad!!


----------



## noah8077

'Nother 5'2"er!


----------



## lilmissb

^YAY!!! We're taking over the WORLD!


----------



## carlinha

another 5'2"er here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

5'2 here as well tee hee hee.  Love v becks look!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I'm really tall at 5 foot 4!


----------



## b00mbaka

I'm towering over you shorties at a whopping 5'5!


----------



## YaYa3

dudes ... i'm the tallest yet at 5' 6"!


----------



## Stinas

5'3 but my drivers license says 5'6 
lol


----------



## b00mbaka

Whoa Yaya, you are a giant here! LOL Stinas!


----------



## julies*shoes

I suddenly feel tall.  5'7" here, but my driver's license says 5'8"


----------



## madamelizaking

5'3 3/4"  The 3/4 inch makes a difference!!!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

I take back what I said cause CLs look like art work on your feet! You make me jealous  I think it's Wide feet that may look that way? Who knows..all I know is I put those suckers on and I look like I could golf. 



ashakes said:


> I own hyper prives in pink patent and turquoise patent and I don't have weird looking feet in them, at least I don't think I do.  If I did, my sister would have definitely told me when I bought them because is not shy to make her comments, positive or negative, especially negative. lol
> 
> I think it depends on a person's foot, kind of like how some people can't wear the pigalle style period whether they are 70 mm or 120 mm.


----------



## lilmissb

Hahaha, Julie you are the tallest so far! I would love to be your height!!!


----------



## julies*shoes

^^ I end up 6' when I wear my 120mm shoes.  I almost always wear my shorter heels to work since my boss is only 5'9".  I don't think he likes it when I tower over him.  Also, I am single right now and try to only date tall guys so I can wear my VPs.  Nothing kills a mood like bending down to kiss a guy!  :kiss:


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## lilmissb

^^True! I hadn't thought of it but you're right. I always date taller (6ft+) men anyway, trying to breed the short genes out!!! 

Jen sure loves her orlans!


----------



## mikakaren

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ those look like the CLs for Marchesa ... wonder if they are coming out for Fall '09


 
Georgina Chapman is the Marchesa designer so she probably got those from Msr. Louboutin himself... hopefully they go into production. They're so cute!


----------



## sara999

i'm only 5'2 . i always dreamt of being 5'7 but i stopped growing in 8th grade.

however my license says 5'3. and it also says 118lbs  haven't been that weight since i was 16


----------



## heat97

5'5 and 1/2  i actually grew like half an inch since i started wearing cl's  i really thnk it helped my posture hahaha.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

madamelizaking said:


> I take back what I said cause CLs look like art work on your feet! You make me jealous  I think it's Wide feet that may look that way? Who knows..all I know is I put those suckers on and I look like I could golf.



I'm with you, Liza.  (And aren't we the same size?)  My feet looked awful in So Prives and Hyper Prives.  No worries, just less temptation.


----------



## Elise499

Liv Tyler in Madame Claude







Christine Teigen in Madame Claude






Dita Von Teese in Lady Strass (?)


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh I love Liv's look!


----------



## floridasun8

Liv's shoes look WAY too big.


----------



## lilmissb

Love Liv's dress! What is with all the celebrities getting divorced btw??!! I thought she and Royce & baby Langston were so cute!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I love the Madame Claude!


----------



## Bitstuff

I've had a girl crush on Liv for over ten years *sigh*
I want to be her when I grow up! But not in a creepy Octomom vs. Angelina way.


----------



## YaYa3

dita looks so frumpy in that dress.  ewwwww.


----------



## lulabee

^^I agree! That dress is awful!


----------



## archygirl

Elise499 said:


> Liv Tyler in Madame Claude



I have a dress almost the same, vintage 1930s. I think she looks great here.


----------



## natassha68

Loving the look too, Archy !!... she inspire's the vintage look


----------



## mistyknightwin

RedSoleAddict said:


> I love the Madame Claude!


Me 2! oh if they ever go on sale I'm buying and thinking later - I want them in red!


----------



## sara999

LOVE liv tyler!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Dita* looks like shes doing robot moves or something. I do like her dress though. Love vintage clothing.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

mistyknightwin said:


> Me 2! oh if they ever go on sale I'm buying and thinking later - I want them in red!


 
I tried them in black. So pretty..


----------



## ledaatomica

LOVE liv tylers dress!!!! Just my luck,  its Stella McCartney  and totally not a bargain.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Elise499 said:


> Liv Tyler in Madame Claude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine Teigen in Madame Claude



OMG....Christine Teigen has the D&G dress I am dreaming of!  Oh, to be rich and famous....

Does anyone know who Liv Tyler's dress is by?  I am loving it!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^Whoops, didn't see Leda's response.  Thank you!


----------



## carlinha

WOWZA!!!!  liv tyler looks absolutely STUNNING in that dress!!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

ledaatomica said:


> LOVE liv tylers dress!!!! Just my luck,  its Stella McCartney and totally not a bargain.



You seriously know every single dress on the planet!!   Unreal.  Next time I have to seek you out as my #1 go-to consultant for dress advice!


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Liv Tyler in Madame Claude
> 
> 
> Dita Von Teese in Lady Strass (?)


 
I love everything about Dita: her skin, her CLs collection, her vintage look dresses. I love her in this dress but I don't like is always wearing matchy-matchy shoes and bags ( I love Carrie's not matching accessories!)


----------



## b00mbaka

YaYa3 said:


> dita looks so frumpy in that dress. ewwwww.


 
Double ewwww! It doesn't fit her correctly, it's too baggy & long for her small frame and everything looks washed out.


----------



## b00mbaka

Kim K in pigalles and Adrienne B in So Prives (?)


----------



## foxycleopatra

Dr. Lisa Airan in black patent Differa 






Ivanka ***** in Bow Dorcet






lady in the background in camel Very Croise






Meredith Melling Burke


----------



## b00mbaka

I spy another pair in the back, what are they?


----------



## carlinha

b00mbaka said:


> I spy another pair in the back, what are they?
> parkavenuepeerage.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/lisaairanmetci.jpg



EXACTLY what i was thinking *boom*!!!  looks like something lilac suede....


----------



## b00mbaka

Another pic of Christine if anyone wanted to see the dress:
http://bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/michelle-*****-8-john-legend-christene-teigen.jpg


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^Thanks b00m!  I have been lusting over that dress since eluxury got it and now after seeing on, I want it even more!  I can't afford it though, so it's good they are sold out of my size


----------



## laurayuki

I think they are the PINK galaxy shoes


----------



## po0hping

carlinha said:


> EXACTLY what i was thinking *boom*!!!  looks like something lilac suede....



I think I see the Pour Monsieur in between the the Differas and the mystery Lilac suede.  Maybe the lilac suede is from the Philip Lim collection?


----------



## carlinha

^^agreed.... i do think the mystery lilac suede is from the A/W 09 Philip Lim collection... here is a sample pic in different colors:


----------



## babypie

rdgldy said:


> I'm really tall at 5 foot 4!



Me too me too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna


----------



## taydev

^^^ love her.


----------



## cllover

LOL just read posts a few pages back - I'm 5'2 too!  YAY I feel good because I always think I'm so short!


----------



## cllover

laurayuki said:


> I think they are the PINK galaxy shoes


oh Matthew Broderick - to think I had a crush on you when I was a teenager LOL!  Love the VGs on SJP.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ he needs to rethink the length of his sideburns.


----------



## savvysgirl

Lol! ^^^


----------



## Leescah

Love Rihanna's hair - she got highlights!


----------



## Nancy7

Leescah said:


> Love Rihanna's hair - she got highlights!


 

She looks STUNNING!!!


----------



## sara999

yeah it's way better than the MJ look she had going for her earlier!


----------



## moshi_moshi

rdgldy said:
			
		

> I'm really tall at 5 foot 4!


 



			
				babypie said:
			
		

> Me too me too!


 
I now feel like a giant at 5'9'', lol.


----------



## karwood

Marisa Tomei wearing New Simples:


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton wearing Python Yoyo Zeppas:


----------



## Katykit01

OMG! Marisa's shoes......Gorgeous!


----------



## Nancy7

Katykit01 said:


> OMG! Marisa's shoes......Gorgeous!


 

Pythons should be legal in California however it is a nice excuse to escape to Vegas.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Oh those python yoyo zeppas!!!!  Where could I find them? I mean not that I'm going to buy them or anything I mean I just :faints:


----------



## karwood

Jada Pinkett Smith, wearing the Patent Leather Leopard print Open Clic: 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1241723393719&ev19=1:28


----------



## karwood

Rihanna wearing Bronze Rolandos:


----------



## balmiu

i love rihanna but not her hair as of late ush:


----------



## ashakes

mistyknightwin said:


> Oh those python yoyo zeppas!!!!  Where could I find them? I mean not that I'm going to buy them or anything I mean I just :faints:



Bergdorf Goodman did have these at one point. I'm not sure if they have any sizes left though.  You could call and check though!

Here is a pair on Ebay, but I know they are too small. They are my size.
http://cgi.ebay.com/08-LOUBOUTIN-PY...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50


And, Liza I was just teasing you!   I understand that every shoe is not made for everybody. I mean all we have to say is *Kristin Cavalleri* and we know this regarding several styles. haha


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## melzy

Nicole Richie wearing VPs


----------



## karwood

Shannen Doherty wearing Deva:


----------



## karwood

Designer Georgina Chapman (right) wearing Eugenies:


----------



## YaYa3

thank you, *karwood,* for posting the names of the shoes too!


----------



## ledaatomica

Roccia VPs *I want so* ... I think Dita is having a blue week or something


----------



## meggyg8r

She looks MUCH better in this blue outfit though! I love the jacket.


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing Gwenissima:


----------



## rilokiley

^ Could it be the Gwenissima?


----------



## karwood

Tori Spelling wearing Roccia Spartenvol:


----------



## karwood

rilokiley said:


> ^ Could it be the Gwenissima?


 
Thanks, you are right. Initially, I was doubting myself when I thought these were decolzep


----------



## ledaatomica

definitely gwens


----------



## karwood

YaYa3 said:


> thank you, *karwood,* for posting the names of the shoes too!


 
you're welcome, *yaya! *I try to post the name of the shoes, but there have been numerous times I have goofed on the names:shame:. On the other hand, I am learning from my mistakes


----------



## mistyknightwin

ashakes said:


> Bergdorf Goodman did have these at one point. I'm not sure if they have any sizes left though. You could call and check though!
> 
> Here is a pair on Ebay, but I know they are too small. They are my size.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/08-LOUBOUTIN-PY...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50


 
Thanks *Ashakes! *Since I recently brought a pair they are my new favorites!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian wore the Gwens to throw the first pitch at a Dodger's game:


----------



## LavenderIce

Goldie Hawn:






Kendra Wilkinson:






Hilary Duff at Barneys with a couple of CLs behind her:


----------



## LavenderIce

Katy Perry:


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Nicky Hilton:


----------



## sumnboutme

karwood said:


> Marisa Tomei wearing New Simples:



yay, shoe twin!!!


----------



## chrisirene

Katy Perry in her Gold Hyper Prives
<a href="http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j132/charliehosreirene/?action=view&current=58183_Katy_Perry_-_Muse_Embodying_F.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j132/charliehosreirene/58183_Katy_Perry_-_Muse_Embodying_F.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden P.:


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Okay, it's about time I ask.  Would someone please post instructions on how to upload full-size pictures.  All of my pictures are thumb nails because I don't know how to post larger pictures.  Whenever I try to increase the size in Corel or photoshop I get a message saying the file is too large.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## hya_been

Leanne Rhimes are they purple suede VPs?!
http://img2.timeinc.net/instyle/images/2009/lotd/050409_rimes_200x400.jpg


----------



## lilmissb

I know Barneys has purple satin but not sure about purple suede although it could be a new season colour if the Alta Iowas are coming out in purple suede.


----------



## LavenderIce

hya_been said:


> Leanne Rhimes are they purple suede VPs?!
> http://img2.timeinc.net/instyle/images/2009/lotd/050409_rimes_200x400.jpg


 
NM

Looks like Asha figured it out.


----------



## ashakes

hya_been said:


> Leanne Rhimes are they purple suede VPs?!
> http://img2.timeinc.net/instyle/images/2009/lotd/050409_rimes_200x400.jpg



Saks has had these for a while.  They also had the fuchsia suede.  See some of my collection thread pics attached.  They may have some sizes left.  Let me know if you would like the SKU.

But, I sent back the purple suede VPs recently because they were an unworn pair and I preferred the Alta Iowa because I love mary janes!


----------



## ashakes

LavenderIce said:


> They look like the Very Brode.



Oh, Lav you might be right. I didn't click on the pic to see. lol I just saw "purple suede VPs".  They might be. I can't tell if there is embroidery or that is the texture.  The Very Brode makes more sense with her outfit though!


----------



## LavenderIce

Asha, I think it just might be the texture.  It's too early in the morning for me!


----------



## ashakes

^^^ha, yeah you are telling me. I was out late, but still got up early because I'm just used to it.  I was hoping to sleep in, but it didn't happen.

And, no it could be the Very Brode too! They did come in purple suede. We just need some more close up pics.


----------



## alcooly

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kim Kardashian




Can anyone plz tell me which brand is Kim's friend's shoes??
I love those curve heels!!


----------



## Nancy7

alcooly said:


> Can anyone plz tell me which brand is Kim's friend's shoes??
> I love those curve heels!!


 
Not sure about that shoe but you might want to try posting your question in the Celebrity Bage and Style thread as well.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/


----------



## LavenderIce

Adriana Lima:






Kim Kardashian:











Jennifer Lopez:


----------



## LavenderIce

Older pics of Jennifer Lopez:


----------



## authenticplease

alcooly said:


> Can anyone plz tell me which brand is Kim's friend's shoes??
> I love those curve heels!!


 
I believe they are Prada.....that seems to be a signature they do with the curved heel....I bought a couple of pair in January that are that way although not this exact style.


----------



## sara999

is it just me or is adriana lima lookin a bit busted? she's usually so beautiful


----------



## tresjoliex

^She looks like she gained weight


----------



## kittenslingerie

sara999 said:


> is it just me or is adriana lima lookin a bit busted? she's usually so beautiful



The angle the photo was taken from is very unflattering and her severely dark hair isn't working with her coloring IMO.


----------



## LavenderIce

My girl, my shoe twin, Christina Aguilera rockin' her red patent Madame Claudes again:


----------



## babypie

She wears them with the perfect grey/black outfits to show off the fire engine red of those shoes...


----------



## LavenderIce

She did that with the EB Declics too.


----------



## babypie

She rocks.  Her hubby could look a tad more groomed though.


----------



## sara999

kittenslingerie said:


> The angle the photo was taken from is very unflattering and her severely dark hair isn't working with her coloring IMO.


I think that's it right there. the black hair just isn't working. i don't know if she gained weight but i just don't find her dress that flattering. everyone has off days...even celebs (which kinda makes me happy!)


loving xtina as always. she is such a style icon


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

alcooly said:


> Can anyone plz tell me which brand is Kim's friend's shoes??
> I love those curve heels!!


 
I have those shoes I got them from Bebe some time in 2008 I think it was earlier in the year later


----------



## meggyg8r

LavenderIce said:


> My girl, my shoe twin, Christina Aguilera rockin' her red patent Madame Claudes again:


 
I'm so excited to be shoe twins with her too (albeit with a different pair--the zebra Tigresses!)  She was the first person I saw them on and my inspiration for wanting them!  I just love her and her outfits and especially her SHOES!


----------



## LavenderIce

Aww meggy--Christina is an awesome celeb shoe twin to have!  You can't go wrong if you've got one of her CLs.


----------



## LavenderIce

Hilary Duff:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ You're shoe twins with Xtina, and I'm shoe twins with Lizzie McGuire!!! That's not fair!


----------



## LavenderIce

Don't underestimate Lizzie McGuire!


----------



## surlygirl

Never! But in a head-to-head, who's bad competition, we all know who would win!

I really do like the Somewheres, I just haven't worn them yet. Gotta take them out for a spin!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham in Alti Booty


----------



## Elise499

Melania ***** in Pigalles


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Elise - I LOVE your blog.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Elise499

Thank you  

Kara Tointon in Catenitas






Roxanne McKee in Hyper Privés


----------



## karwood

Jessica Biel either wearing Alta Damas or Hyper Prives:


----------



## julies*shoes

^^ watersnake Altadamas


----------



## MissPR08

Jessica Biel's looks stunning!.  I love the dress, it fits her so beautifully.


----------



## needloub

I love Jessica's makeup, but I don't like the dress...or maybe I don't like the dress with those shoes?


----------



## carlinha

i'm not a big fan of the shoe/dress combo either....


----------



## LavenderIce

me three!  Just like last week at the Met Jess got the shoes wrong.


----------



## babypie

Elise499 said:


> Melania ***** in Pigalles


 
What's with the squinting? She looks like she just ate a pickle


----------



## carlinha

i think she needs to hire us as stylists!!!!


----------



## csre

Designerbagcarrier said:


> Elise - I LOVE your blog.


 me too! although i can't read anything 

 i do not like that dress (biel's) with those shoes either..too much going on imo


----------



## Elise499

I can translate the articles in English in the blog  if you are interested 


Dita Von Teese in Alti Pump.


----------



## karo

Tori Spelling


----------



## 01876

Elise499 said:


> Kara Tointon in Catenitas



Never heard of her before, but she's hot although I don't care for the dress.


----------



## karo

Eva Longoria


----------



## sara999

the pitch of the alti's make them look too big for dita


----------



## karwood

"Real Housewives of NYC" Bethenny Frankel wearing Rolandos:


----------



## karwood

Thanks, *julies*shoes!!*

A better pic of Jessica Biel wearing her watersnake Alta Damas:


----------



## Elise499

Demi Lovato in Decolletes


----------



## tresjoliex

She looks really pretty^


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon:











Katy Perry:


----------



## needloub

I don't know who she is, but Demi and I are shoe twins!!


----------



## noah8077

Demi Lovato is a Disney star.  She was on the movie 'Camp Rock' and has her own Disney Channel Show 'Sonny With A Chance'.  She also is a singer and is on tour now and I believe she went on tour with the Jonas Brothers.  GOSH I need a life outside of my DD's!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> Demi Lovato is a Disney star. She was on the movie 'Camp Rock' and has her own Disney Channel Show 'Sonny With A Chance'. She also is a singer and is on tour now and I believe she went on tour with the Jonas Brothers. GOSH I need a life outside of my DD's!


 
Hahaha I was wondering why you were so knowledgeable about this! I was truly amazing Noah!


----------



## taydev

LOL! im rite ther w/ u noah. Its called a life with kids LOL! i have a neice and 3 nephews along w/ my son ages 2-9 so i know everything from Noggin to nick and disney


----------



## karo

Eva once more


----------



## ledaatomica

I am so in love with Reese's dress .. its fab!


----------



## noah8077

I  Eva's purse, can someone please ID it for me?


----------



## sumnboutme

karo said:


> Eva once more



that's right across my office!

*noah*, here's the purse: http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...te.do?sortby=ourPicks&page=4&source=shopstyle


----------



## ledaatomica

I think this is it
http://www.forwardforward.com/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Be&D&code=BED-WY18

oopps sumn and I posted same time.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks guys!  Knew I could count on all of you!


----------



## sumnboutme

you know what's weird...the one i posted is for $1390, the one *leda *posted is for $1309...i wonder if one of them is a typo...


----------



## fashionista89

Not sure where this would go exactly..
Chase (Jesse Spencer) and Cameron (Jennifer Morrison) got married on House last night..just came across this still and she's wearing CL's! Nude VPs?


----------



## lilmissb

^Are they still together in real life? I can't remember.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ No, they broke up a while ago.  Must have been awkward filming that scene!


----------



## fashionista89

lilmissb said:


> ^Are they still together in real life? I can't remember.


not anymore..they were engaged. i can imagine it would've been a bit awkward to film the wedding..


----------



## madamelizaking

I loved last nights episode!!! So sad they're not together!


----------



## sara999

they looked like yoyo's? 110 straight heel maybe?


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ ohhh what' are those?!?! I love them!


----------



## madamelizaking

is that fergie or shakira?? I can't tell


----------



## tresjoliex

Paulina Rubio


----------



## sara999

they look like bianca booties?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^They do!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks guys. I thought they were engaged but then broke it off blah blah blah. I would hate to work with my ex that closely.


----------



## cllover

Is that water Cameron is stepping through?!  For shame!


----------



## ashakes

tresjoliex said:


>




These are called the *Moulage*.  They are a 140 mm double platform bootie. * $995.*


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Asha* you're the best!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yay! Thanks Asha!


----------



## LavenderIce

She does not bring me as much joy as my other celebrity shoe twin Christina Aguilera, but I am excited to see my Citys!

Tori Spelling wearing City:


----------



## LavenderIce

If anybody's got better pics, please post so we can see the shoes.  Here's what I have of Jennifer Lopez:


----------



## Nhu Nhu

^^ how often do celebs wear their Loubies?  It seems like the soles are near-perfect


----------



## LavenderIce

Well, since they're chauffered around everywhere they don't have to walk long distances and they could be like Oprah--put them on for camera time only.


----------



## lilmissb

Plus if you're rich and famous you have a different pair every day!  

Tori's looking too thin!!!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## sumnboutme

ashakes said:


> These are called the *Moulage*.  They are a 140 mm double platform bootie. * $995.*



Ooooh....i can't wait to see these on!  thanks *asha*!


----------



## Elise499

Eva Longoria in Decolletes






A bigger picture of Jlo, the shoes look like Jefferson






Jlo in Altadama






Kourtney Kardashian in Deva


----------



## lilgooseberry

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ ohhh what' are those?!?! I love them!



ditto!!


----------



## tresjoliex

What are these?

Wedges?


----------



## noah8077

Are those Miss Box?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Peanut 85 or 80 wedge in Roccia Python.


----------



## julies*shoes

Or they might be Miss Boxe in python.  I tried on a pair at Saks last week.  Fabulous!!!


----------



## lilmissb

How much are the Miss Boxe in python?


----------



## julies*shoes

I think they were $1095


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks!!


----------



## babypie

Melania ***** in decolletes


----------



## scarlettsole

^^ OMG I LOVE those python wedges!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

me too!  yup, python wedges must be added to "the list"....


----------



## JadeVetti

Designerbagcarrier said:


> View attachment 768311
> 
> 
> View attachment 768312


 

The first pic.   I recognize the car behind them as an Audi Q7, but...who are they?


----------



## floridasun8

Melania is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Elise499

Rose McGowan in Miss Fortune






Jennifer Lopez, can anyone ID those shoes ?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ those look like Zippettes


----------



## lilmissb

^Good eye naked. I have no idea.


----------



## Elise499

Thanks nakedmosher2of3

Bryce Dallas in Altadama


----------



## Elise499

Dita Von Teese in Louboutin for Marchesa


----------



## Marisa783

Elise499 said:


> Thanks nakedmosher2of3
> 
> Bryce Dallas in Altadama



Are these the new nude metallic altadamas?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ looks like it to me!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Eva Longoria in 123 Scarpe


----------



## sara999

love bryce dallas! she's so beautiful


----------



## babypie

Kim K in her beloved Pigalles


----------



## babypie




----------



## meggyg8r

OMG that bag is HUGE!!!!


----------



## natassha68

Hermes or no Hermes, it looks ridiculous


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ ITA... she needs to be about 400 lbs and 8 feet tall to work that thing.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Yikes on kims pants.... love the shoes and the vest though


----------



## ledaatomica

^agreed ... dont understand any of the hype with Balmain

as for VB, I dont mind that the bag is huge but I was starting to really take a strong liking for her 'new' fashion sense and then she goes off and carries two Hermes's at the same time ( some other picture I saw in a blog somewhere, same occasion). There is something awfully wrong with that.


----------



## Nancy7

babypie said:


>


 
What shoes is she wearing?  TIA!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

SLCsocialite said:


> Yikes on kims pants.... love the shoes and the vest though


 
I think she's wearing the $35 Target version of the Balmain vest: http://www.target.com/GoInt-Bandlea...d-browse=1041790&rh=k:vest,tgt_2:Black&page=2


----------



## tresjoliex

What jeans is Victoria Beckahm wearing


----------



## ohNina

It looks like VB is at the Airport.  I assume the Jumbo Hermes is her carry-on??  If she had 2 bags that would make sense.



ledaatomica said:


> ^agreed ... dont understand any of the hype with Balmain
> 
> as for VB, I dont mind that the bag is huge but I was starting to really take a strong liking for her 'new' fashion sense and then she goes off and carries two Hermes's at the same time ( some other picture I saw in a blog somewhere, same occasion). There is something awfully wrong with that.


----------



## rilokiley

meggyg8r said:


> OMG that bag is HUGE!!!!



LOL I bet VB herself could fit inside that bag.


----------



## needloub

Kim reminded me of Michael Jackson


----------



## Chins4

Dita in rehearsals for the Eurovision wearinf En Passants (?) - check out the singer's gaze in pic 2 LOL


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^ her shoes always look so huge


----------



## honeybunch

tresjoliex said:


> What jeans is Victoria Beckahm wearing


 
I think they are Stella McCartney.


----------



## ledaatomica

Dita is wearing Catwomans.


----------



## honeybunch

Kate Moss


----------



## sumnboutme

honeybunch said:


> I think they are Stella McCartney.



ur right!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Nancy7 said:


> What shoes is she wearing? TIA!!!


 
Hey Nancy - Victoria is wearing the Declic pumps.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## b00mbaka

Most of the time I just copy & paste pictures from websites here and they appear larger than your attatched photos, Designerbagcarrier.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

b00mbaka said:


> Most of the time I just copy & paste pictures from websites here and they appear larger than your attatched photos, Designerbagcarrier.


 

B00m - Thanks.  I have been saving and uploading.  I going to try to copy and paste from now on.  Thanks again.


----------



## Nancy7

Designerbagcarrier said:


> Hey Nancy - Victoria is wearing the Declic pumps.


 

Love them - Thank you!


----------



## b00mbaka

Designerbagcarrier said:


> B00m - Thanks. I have been saving and uploading. I going to try to copy and paste from now on. Thanks again.


 
No problem. I figured that's what you did since I could click on your photos unlike everyone else's. Not uploading them will save time too


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

I can't copy the picture.  I even saved it thinking I could copy the thumb nail, but I can't.


----------



## b00mbaka

If I click on your link I can copy and paste it. Maybe the sites that you get your photos from lock the photos? I don't know


----------



## ledaatomica

Oh boom.. thank you eternally for the squinting relief!


----------



## taydev

natassha68 said:


> Hermes or no Hermes, it looks ridiculous


 i believe it the kelly travel bag. its her carry on not a purse/handbag.  although i do agree about its gargantuous size.


----------



## carlinha

dita looks soooo sexy!!!  i want her outfit now!  and her body!!!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

The 5" Clichy pump in Baby Blue patent.  
5" White Patent
The 5" version was not generally available in most stores, but was limited to special orders, celebrities, and for press events.   
  Mint Green with delicate bow accent 

  "Pin-Up" version in pink & white 

  Green satin 
4" Heel in baby blue.
This was the retail version most commonly available in several colors.    
  Original artwork sketch by a "Clichy" fan. 
Python skin version.   
  Seersucker version in blue & white. 
Vanity Fair magazine cover featuring
the "Clichy" on the lady in red.   
  Kirsten Dunst 
Katie Holmes
Esquire Magazine   
  Katie Holmes
Esquire Magazine 
Sara Jessica Parker   
  From Zink Magazine 







Brittany Murphy




From Zink Magazine






Some selected shopping links where the Clichy may still be found.
Will it be back next Spring? 
Christian Louboutin Boutiques
19 rue Jean-Jacques Rousseau
Paris, France Rossi
Athens, Greece Neiman Marcus
Neiman Marcus Online 
38 rue de Grenelle
Paris, France Atmosphere
Monte Carlo Saks Fifth Avenue
Saks Fifth Avenue Online 
23 Motcomb Street
London, UK Charivari
Genève, Switzerland Barney's New York
Barney's New York Online 
941 Madison Ave
New York, NY
(212) 396-1884 Sunrise
Taipai, Taiwan Nordstrom's
Nordstrom's Online 
9040 Burton Way
Beverly Hills, CA
(310) 246-9300 Harvey Nichols
London, UK Bergdorf Goodman
Bergdorf Goodman Online 


May also available at these fine ~Web Only~ etailers. 
Net-A-Porter 
Foot Candy Shoes 
Josephine Online 
Cricket Designerware 







Contemporary Artists  PinUp Art  High Heels  Legs  Stockings  
At The Office  Brides  Miscellaneous Images  Model Submissions  
Home  Links & Credits


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## fashionista89

Amy Adams

Night at the Museum 2 Premiere- Silver Double Platform Fortuna's





NATM2 Press Conference- Burgundy VPs?





I've noticed she loves her CL's..almost every single event..if you can find a pic with her shoes showing..they're CL's!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## babypie

fashionista89 said:


> Amy Adams
> 
> Night at the Museum 2 Premiere- Silver Double Platform Fortuna's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATM2 Press Conference- Burgundy VPs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed she loves her CL's..almost every single event..if you can find a pic with her shoes showing..they're CL's!


 
Please tell me Ben Stiller's weird hair/wig is for a character


----------



## fashionista89

^^ unfortunately..i think that's actually his normal hair!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Designerbagcarrier said:


> View attachment 771751



Carine is actually wearing black Sigerson Morrison sandals with her tights.


----------



## lulabee

babypie said:


> Please tell me Ben Stiller's weird hair/wig is for a character


 LMAO! Oy! He has Ronald McDonald hair.


----------



## karwood

Actress Monica Bellucci wearing Armadillos:


----------



## karwood

Teri Hatcher wearing So Private:


----------



## karwood

Rachel Weisz. I think she is wearing Miranda, but then again I am not 100% positive:


----------



## sara999

LOVE monica belucci & rachel weisz


----------



## taydev

rachel is such a beauty!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sara999 said:


> LOVE monica belucci & rachel weisz


ditto...they are my faves


----------



## Zoe Bradley

karwood said:


> Actress Monica Bellucci wearing Armadillos:



I didn't even realize that Armadillo's came in this gorgeous color!!! Where to get them? Maybe they're a special order? Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

Pamela Anderson:






Mariah Carey in Amelissa:


----------



## Elise499

Rachel Weisz in Bow-T


----------



## meggyg8r

Gosh.. Rachel Weisz is just so classy.  She's so beautiful and so put together!!!

I also love Monica Belucci!


----------



## lilmissb

I love those slides!


----------



## tresjoliex

Olsen


----------



## karwood

Melissa Rivers wearing Hyper Prives:


----------



## karwood

Valerie Bertinelli wearing VP:


----------



## meggyg8r

Ugh.. after The Celebrity Apprentice, Melissa Rivers makes me want to gag.  I didn't know much about her before but I now know all I need to!


----------



## surlygirl

meggyg8r said:


> Ugh.. after The Celebrity Apprentice, Melissa Rivers makes me want to gag. I didn't know much about her before but I now know all I need to!


 
lol, *meggy*. I feel the exact same way. Just, ugh. 

Love Valerie Bertinelli, though!


----------



## meggyg8r

surlygirl said:


> lol, *meggy*. I feel the exact same way. Just, ugh.
> 
> Love Valerie Bertinelli, though!


 
Agreed! Valerie looks sooooo adorable!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

oh my nerd! Rachel W bow-t are beautiful.


----------



## Nancy7

meggyg8r said:


> Ugh.. after The Celebrity Apprentice, Melissa Rivers makes me want to gag. I didn't know much about her before but I now know all I need to!


 

I feel the same....she is definately annoying.


----------



## meggyg8r

Nancy7 said:


> I feel the same....she is definately annoying.


 
I just got the feeling that she was acting like the poor neglected girl in high school who desperately wanted to be part of the popular group.  All she ever did was whine about how Annie and Brande were all buddy buddy and she was on the outside--well, maybe if she tried to be friendly and her mom didn't verbally attack everyone, they could have formed friendships! Now don't get me wrong, Annie was very devious in a lot of ways (and I think Brande was just along for the ride, she just seems like a non-confrontational, sweet person) but I think both the Rivers ladies took it to an unnecessary level.  lol.. it's so funny how such a stupid show can annoy me so much!


----------



## LavenderIce

You all know I love the celebrity shopping for CLs pics.  Here's Jennifer Love Hewitt in the nude New Simples:






I'm at her expression in that one ^






I think she got these:











Why did she wear them as crab catchers?  I thought only the Kardashians did that?    I ain't hatin'.  I have great affection for my size twin Kimmy.


----------



## sara999

ugh. the shoes could've still been fierce even if they were tucked under her jeans!!!! either wear capris, skirt or dress and STOP with the crab catching. god will these celebs EVER LEARN!? /facepalm


----------



## LavenderIce

Rumer Willis in Pacquita:


----------



## carlinha

eeewwww jennifer love hewitt totally ruined the look of those differas for me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

EWW!! horrible! They would have looked perfect UNDER the jeans!


----------



## sara999

i say ew to rumer. that girl just doesn't get it. plus her boobs look really saggy...isn't she like 19!? they should be up by your chin at that age!


----------



## 8seventeen19

LavenderIce said:


> Why did she wear them as crab catchers?  I thought only the Kardashians did that?    I ain't hatin'.  I have great affection for my size twin Kimmy.



WOW.. well I just caused a scene at work laughing!! I can't believe anyone but me remembers the "crab trappers"


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> You all know I love the celebrity shopping for CLs pics. Here's Jennifer Love Hewitt in the nude New Simples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at her expression in that one ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did she wear them as crab catchers? I thought only the Kardashians did that?  I ain't hatin'. I have great affection for my size twin Kimmy.


 
Wish she would have shown off those lovelies, not hid them under jeans!


----------



## lilmissb

ITA about Jennifer and Rumer. I mean how hard is it to dress yourself right???? Jennifer should have tucked them under the jeans or worn a funky denim mini and Rumer, well she should stop dyeing the hair and try and look 19 not 45! The paquitas do not go with that dress IMO.


----------



## karwood

Myleene Klass wearing VPs:


----------



## karwood

Miranda Kerr wearing Miss Fortune:


----------



## lilmissb

^Not sure those shoes go with anything! They don't look that great with that dress IMO.


----------



## jancedtif

Jada Pinkett Smith is on the cover and featured in Ebony Magazine. I took a pic of the pic. There are others, but my pics didn't turn out great. I think Jada is wearing black 120 Pigelles - but I'm not 100%.






And red (cherry) Rolandos.


----------



## po0hping

^ They might be open Clics.
There are some pictures of Coco wearing fuchsia paillettes pigalles on Perez Hilton (pics from her magazine), but she is not wearing what I think are forum appropriate clothing.


----------



## jancedtif

Yes, yes *Po0hping* I think you are right (about the Open Clics).  Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Vanessa Bryant:


----------



## csre

It surprises me to see Miranda Kerr has such little sense of style, nothing she is wearing matches imo I remember when Bloom was hot (at least when I thought he was)

Not sure I love those shoes and purse with the coming out of the gym outfit Miss Bryant is wearing.


----------



## mikakaren

these are a lil risque so I apologize in advance if they offend anyone...

Ice T's wife CoCo


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh Vanessa Bryant... you cannot wear ruffles on TWO accessories, especially when they are that big.  One or the other, please!  Also, that "coming out of the gym outfit" (like csre pointed out) does NOT work with the Dillians.


----------



## floridasun8

mikakaren said:


> these are a lil risque so I apologize in advance if they offend anyone...
> 
> Ice T's wife CoCo


----------



## Elise499

Penelop Cruz in Hyper Privés












Claire Danes


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Would it have killed Penelope to get a pedicure before this thing? wtf

And I love Claire Danes, she's so classy. Love everything about this look.


----------



## jancedtif

Ruffle bag and Dillians w/the ruffle and "gym clothes"?  WTF?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

carlinha said:


> eeewwww jennifer love hewitt totally ruined the look of those differas for me.


 
ditto...for me it is the toe the spillage but great shoe.


----------



## Kamilla850

Vanessa Bryant is a fashion victim IMO.  I've seen her on multiple occassions trying way too hard.  Does anyone remember her SATC look with the blue Manolos and eiffel tower bag.


----------



## taydev

^^^no way! i've got 2 c that pic!


----------



## taydev




----------



## taydev

:busted


----------



## b00mbaka

babypie said:


> Please tell me Ben Stiller's weird hair/wig is for a character


 
Kelly Ripa asked him about the new hair this morning and I literally laughed out loud! As soon as he sat down, she asked him if he was wearing hair extensions like she was! He tugged on the BACK of his head and "Nope, I'm just trying to grow it out"! LOL! It looks like a bad tupee (sp?)


----------



## b00mbaka

Keyshia Cole in Forever Tinas


----------



## cllover

^Hm I don't like the black jeans tucked into the forever tinas so you can barely tell where the boots start - makes me think of hairy legs!


----------



## cllover

ShoeNoob said:


> ^^ Would it have killed Penelope to get a pedicure before this thing? wtf
> 
> And I love Claire Danes, she's so classy. Love everything about this look.


Yeah, Penelope definitely needs some polish on those toe nails!  Ick.  Too bad because she looks gorgeous otherwise.

Ugh so jealous of Claire Danes that she snagged Hugh Dancy


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! That's exactly how I would wear them if I owned forever tinas but they are baggy on my calves so you would be able to see where the jeans end and boots begin


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Me too.  I wear black forever tinas with black leggings all the time, I think it looks good.  They look good with colored leggings like grey as well.


----------



## b00mbaka

Kim Kardashian


----------



## taydev

love that look on kim!


----------



## MikaelaN

^^ITA taydev!


----------



## MissPR08

taydev said:


> love that look on kim!



i do too!


----------



## ellieroma

Kim looks really cool. I hated those shoes when i first saw them, but they're really growing on me, i almost love them now.


----------



## karwood

Singer Taylor Swift wearing Very Croise:


----------



## karwood

Singer Jordin Spark wearing Very Noeud:


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Lola:


----------



## heat97

shoeaddictklw said:


> WOW.. well I just caused a scene at work laughing!! I can't believe anyone but me remembers the "crab trappers"


 
what is a crab catcher ?


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ HAHAHA! Awhile back Kim Kardashian wore Privatita's with the ankle strap outside of the jeans. They were dubbed "crab trappers".


----------



## cllover

b00mbaka said:


> LOL! That's exactly how I would wear them if I owned forever tinas but they are baggy on my calves so you would be able to see where the jeans end and boots begin


^LOL it's probably just me then and the fact that I'm not fond of the FTs in general!  I'm sure you would rock them b00m!   



oooh I love Dita's dress!!


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Yasmines:


----------



## lilmissb

I'm in  with both Dita's dresses above!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I am one of the biggest fans of Dita but sometimes her feet look strained in shoes. Like they are begging for mercy ala james brown.


----------



## po0hping

ellieroma said:


> Kim looks really cool. I hated those shoes when i first saw them, but they're really growing on me, i almost love them now.



Same here.  I stopped judging CLs based on the stock photo after I saw many of the ladies here and JLo in the Differas.  Some look outrageous to me at first, but when I see them worn they are some of the most amazing looking shoes ever.


----------



## b00mbaka

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I am one of the biggest fans of Dita but sometimes her feet look strained in shoes. Like they are begging for mercy ala james brown.


 
LOL! PLEASE! PLEASE! PPPLLLLLLEEEAAASSSSSSEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would love Dita's dress if the lace at the bottom was shorter.


----------



## madamelizaking

That's some leg..


----------



## madamelizaking

Oops, sorry, thought it was the hyper prive but it isn't..they would have been better imo..and that's only because I love CLs more  lol

just found this


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ indeed! fabulous.

wow ... it did look like the nude satin HP from the side.


----------



## Nancy7

madamelizaking said:


> Oops, sorry, thought it was the hyper prive but it isn't..they would have been better imo..and that's only because I love CLs more  lol
> 
> just found this


 
Stunning!!!


----------



## Sharkbait

No pics yet ... but Fergie in the 123 Double Platform Sandals/Differas during today's American Idol finale.

It's badass how she can run around in those things.  

I've been wanting a pair...that may have just pushed me over the edge.


----------



## scarlettsole

^^ WOW! I love the dress shoe combo ... though I agree that CLs would have been better. 

Man, Dita looks so amazing in both those pics. I also LOVE her dress, and really her style in general.


----------



## bugmenot

Sharkbait said:


> No pics yet ... but Fergie in the 123 Double Platform Sandals/Differas during today's American Idol finale.
> 
> It's badass how she can run around in those things.
> 
> I've been wanting a pair...that may have just pushed me over the edge.



She was even jumping in them!


----------



## floridasun8

Nancy7 said:


> Stunning!!!



My gosh that woman is AMAZING!  Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Marisa783

Mandy Moore in Lillians






Kim Kardashian in nude metallic Altadamas


----------



## carlinha

oh my lord, angelina and KK look AMAZING!!!  although i would have chosen different shoes to go with each dress....

mandy moore looks great in that color too!


----------



## mikakaren

Blake Lively in Nude Very Prive











I wish I had her legs!! They are AMAZING!


----------



## carlinha

blake!!!  AMAZING LEGS & BODY!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

I love her ^^^


----------



## sumnboutme

i love her too but i read somewhere that she's a diva on set....she won't wear anything that's not a size 0 so their costume designer has to snip all tags from her clothes if it's not a 0.


----------



## Elise499

Georgina Chapman in Galaxy Pass






Dita Von Teese






Elle McPherson in Very Privé






Diane Kruger in Iowa


----------



## b00mbaka

Whoa... Dita's complexion makes her look like a corpse


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Holy Cow! Ditas skirt is totally see through!! Just noticed that.....


----------



## carlinha

yeah that lighting is totally not flattering on dita's complexion!


----------



## karwood

Hayden Panettiere wearing nude VPs:


----------



## karwood

Christina Applegate, not sure if she is wearing VPs or NPs:


----------



## karwood

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Miss Fortune:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I don't think I will ever like the Miss Fortune.


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I don't think I will ever like the Miss Fortune.


 
I agree. They look fabulous from the back, but once you see them from the front, OY!ush:


----------



## fashionista89

i'm a little busy to post pictures right now..but i've spied at least one celeb (Blake Lively) wearing CL's at the CW Upfronts...


----------



## maianh_8686

Beyonce


----------



## sara999

what i wouldn't give for blake lively's body!

i LOVE mandy moore!


----------



## lilmissb

Sheesh! Dita looks like she wants to be one of the Cullens!!!

Blake's chest area is standing up defying the laws of gravity! What I wouldn't give to have her b00bs! I like my legs, I just wish they were her length!!!

ITA about the Miss Fortune they're completely  for me!


----------



## erinmiyu

lilmissb said:


> Sheesh! Dita looks like she wants to be one of the Cullens!!!



 indeed!


----------



## Nancy7

Love Beyonce's Bag and shoes!!!!


----------



## melzy

karwood said:


> Singer Taylor Swift wearing Very Croise



Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## fashionista89

Here we go. Blake Lively at the CW Upfronts.


----------



## Elise499

Dita Von Teese in Lady Page 

















Dita wearing Yasmine






Kerry Washington in Decolletes


----------



## jancedtif

^Love Kerry Washington!!!


----------



## ashakes

Elise499 said:


> Dita Von Teese in Lady Page



Of course, Dita has the Press only version of them!


----------



## floridasun8

^ Dita looks very nice there.  Love the outfit!


----------



## sneezz

Was Fergie wearing CLs during the American Idol finale?  They were hot!


----------



## natassha68

Yes, She wore Differa 140's in Black Patent





sneezz said:


> Was Fergie wearing CLs during the American Idol finale?  They were hot!


----------



## LavenderIce

Especially for *surlygirl*--Xtina vs. Lizzie McGuire, according to a blogger, they apparently totally ignored each other when they walked by one another on the street after dinner on Mother's Day:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Jennifer Love Hewitt wearing the Differas:











Looks like her BF Jamie Kennedy is pointing out JLH's crab catchers during his stand up routine:


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden Pantyliner:


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney and Kim Kardashian:











Another of Kourtney getting an assist:


----------



## LavenderIce

Heidi Klum:






Teri Seymour:


----------



## savvysgirl

Thats it .. i want the Deva's!


----------



## babypie

sara999 said:


> i say ew to rumer. that girl just doesn't get it. plus her boobs look really saggy...isn't she like 19!? they should be up by your chin at that age!


 
I feel sorry for her.  I'd be so jealous if my mother was that hot.


----------



## babypie

b00mbaka said:


> Kelly Ripa asked him about the new hair this morning and I literally laughed out loud! As soon as he sat down, she asked him if he was wearing hair extensions like she was! He tugged on the BACK of his head and "Nope, I'm just trying to grow it out"! LOL! It looks like a bad tupee (sp?)


 
Hahaha whatever he has growing on his head is scary.


----------



## surlygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Especially for *surlygirl*--Xtina vs. Lizzie McGuire, according to a blogger, they apparently totally ignored each other when they walked by one another on the street after dinner on Mother's Day:


 
oh my gosh, *Lav* ... love you! I knew that my shoe twin didn't stand a chance against your shoe twin! Lizzie McGuire looks scared! LOL! It's a showdown!  I would love to know what that's all about!


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Hayden P:






Laetita Casta:


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> oh my gosh, *Lav* ... love you! I knew that my shoe twin didn't stand a chance against your shoe twin! Lizzie McGuire looks scared! LOL! It's a showdown!  I would love to know what that's all about!


 
Lizzie doesn't have the swagger that Xtina has, but when it comes to make-up, Hil gets it right.


----------



## carlinha

dita looks STUNNING with the lady page!!!


----------



## sara999

what a strange grudge between teh two of them, to me they both exist in drastically different universes!

loving dita as always


----------



## LavenderIce

Penelope Cruz:


----------



## laureenthemean

Okay.  The Lady Page is officially the first new style I _need_.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dancing With the Stars Pro Dancer Cheryl Burke:


----------



## LavenderIce

Heidi Montag 
Bilbao:


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna

Are these the Piros?  I thought they had a more generous fitting shaft?  I've yet to see them IRL.


----------



## carlinha

^yes those are the piros... they are not super slouchy to me... they fit my calves fine, i think it could fit over skinny jeans and leggings/tights


----------



## cllover

Uh oh, Heidi has KC toes!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Does anyone actually LIKE Heidi? Personally, I can't freaking stand her. If only "I'm a celebrity, get me out of here" would kill off the contestants rather than sending them home...


----------



## lilmissb

^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ITA!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Heidi Klum in lapanos, I think.






Tia Mowry on The Game wearing what I think are decolletes. You could see the red soles when she was walking up the aisle.


----------



## cllover

ShoeNoob said:


> Does anyone actually LIKE Heidi? Personally, I can't freaking stand her. If only "I'm a celebrity, get me out of here" would kill off the contestants rather than sending them home...


I still can't tell the difference between Heidi, KC, and LC - they could be triplets for all I know!


----------



## betty*00

LavenderIce said:


> Lizzie doesn't have the swagger that Xtina has, but when it comes to make-up, Hil gets it right.


 
*Lav*, I completely agree with you here. Hilary's makeup always looks perfect. Especially the eyes, stunning!


----------



## ShoeNoob

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Pantyliner


----------



## LavenderIce

Tori Spelling in City bustin' a move on the dancefloor with her son:







Kate Beckinsale in Bilbao:


----------



## lilmissb

Really loving the city!!! I'm starting to come around to the luggage colour or tan whatever it's called.


----------



## sara999

love kate beckinsale


----------



## lilmissb

^So do I!


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> Really loving the city!!! I'm starting to come around to the luggage colour or tan whatever it's called.


 
You know I love them!  The box says it is "tan," but I think they're more like luggage.


----------



## cllover

Kate Beckinsale is so gorgeous - love her maxi dress!


----------



## mikakaren

Khloe Kardashian wearing the Dillian


----------



## rdgldy

Definitely more luggage than tan-it is a much deeper color.


----------



## hya_been

Khloe Kardashian is my size in shoes, wonder if they'll *bay them...Who am I kidding, I cannot pull off the Dillian!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie in python ayers NPs:
















More of Tori Spelling in City bustin' a move:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ is that how ya'll get down in the Citys?!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm almost ashamed to be her shoe twin, except I love the shoe too much to be embarassed.    However, to set the record straight, that's not the way I roll in my CLs.


----------



## carlinha

tori looks like she is having soooo much fun!!!  i love it...

i want nicole's ayers python NP... i hope he brings that skin back again at some point


----------



## lolitablue

Blake Lively in what looks like Nude VPs?

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=782031&d=1243456805


----------



## lilmissb

You girls are too funny! I'm glad that's not how you roll *Lav*!!!! But she does seem to be having a lot of fun.

Me too *carlinha!* I love that skin on Nicole's shoes. If it comes back I will be all over it like white on rice. I'd like them in pigalles or something other than NP's though.


----------



## LavenderIce

Katy Perry in Differa:


----------



## jancedtif

What? *Lav*? You don't get down, get funky, get loose in your Citys?! How about in your Pilots?


----------



## LavenderIce

jance, if and when I do get down in my Citys and Pilots I hope to do it with more swagger than Tori Spelling.    She looks about as bad as Elaine from Seinfeld.


----------



## jancedtif

^You've got a good point!^


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ ok, *jan*, did you just quote Teddy Pendergrass???!! I can't stop laughing! 

lol, *Lav*. Donna Martin can't dance! And David was a DJ, too. That's a shame!


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ ok, *jan*, did you just quote Teddy Pendergrass???!! I can't stop laughing!
> 
> lol, *Lav*. Donna Martin can't dance! And David was a DJ, too. That's a shame!


 
 Ma'am I sure did!! I love me some Teddy!


----------



## b00mbaka

LMAO! That's definitely how I roll in my CLs! But I'm more like the guy in front of her:




Ya'll have seen my CL action pictures


----------



## lulabee

b00mbaka said:


> LMAO! That's definitely how I roll in my CLs! But I'm more like the guy in front of her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll have seen my CL action pictures


 LMAO *b00m*! Well...now that you mention it...


----------



## LavenderIce

Eva Longoria Parker in Scarpe:






Now, this is how I want to roll when traveling.  Where are her luggage?  I feel like I am loaded like a camel with my Samsonite traveling through the Sahara and she's sporting triple platforms with a strapless jumpsuit carrying a tiny H.


----------



## natassha68

.... totally !!





LavenderIce said:


> Eva Longoria Parker in Scarpe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this is how I want to roll when traveling.  Where are her luggage?  I feel like I am loaded like a camel with my Samsonite traveling through the Sahara and she's sporting triple platforms with a strapless jumpsuit carrying a tiny H.


----------



## babypie




----------



## legaldiva

If I see one more picture of Differas with toes hanging over the platform I'm gonna scream.


----------



## Stinas

legaldiva said:


> If I see one more picture of Differas with toes hanging over the platform I'm gonna scream.



You beat me to saying the same thing! lol


----------



## floridasun8

legaldiva said:


> If I see one more picture of Differas with toes hanging over the platform I'm gonna scream.



lol I feel the same way legal!  I just dont think that shoe is flattering on...even when toes arent hanging over the edge, they just make the toes look too wide and the foot flattened out across the toes to me.   Not a good look.


----------



## b00mbaka

Audrina Patridge


----------



## Nancy7

legaldiva said:


> If I see one more picture of Differas with toes hanging over the platform I'm gonna scream.


----------



## maianh_8686

LavenderIce said:


> Eva Longoria Parker in Scarpe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this is how I want to roll when traveling.  Where are her luggage?  I feel like I am loaded like a camel with my Samsonite traveling through the Sahara and she's sporting triple platforms with a strapless jumpsuit carrying a tiny H.



Love her jumpsuit .. anyone knows what brand is this?  Thanks


----------



## archygirl

floridasun8 said:


> lol I feel the same way legal!  I just dont think that shoe is flattering on...even when toes arent hanging over the edge, they just make the toes look too wide and the foot flattened out across the toes to me.   Not a good look.



The toes hang over because they won't go up a size! I had to get a 40 in the differas, in the 39.5's my toes hung over (they run small). I agree, K. Perry's feet look gnarly...should not wear them! Check out my photos in collection thread, I don't think they make my feet look wide or flattened out...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ you need the right feet to pull them off .. and you totally can archy!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ you need the right feet to pull them off .. and you totally can archy!




Thanks, naked. Made me a bit defensive, that did!


----------



## lilmissb

archy you look fab in them! Same as carlinha & Jet!

We look fab in them, most of the celebs don't!!!


----------



## sara999

the only celeb i've seen pull them off is kate winslet in the gold differas for that photoshoot


----------



## Nancy7

archygirl said:


> Thanks, naked. Made me a bit defensive, that did!


 

Yours look *INCREDIBLE* on you....I was laughing at the toes hanging over.


----------



## lilmissb

^^ITA *sara* she looked amazing in them. So did J Lo.


----------



## sara999

i just wanted to repost the image, i can't edit my original post


----------



## floridasun8

archygirl said:


> The toes hang over because they won't go up a size! I had to get a 40 in the differas, in the 39.5's my toes hung over (they run small). I agree, K. Perry's feet look gnarly...should not wear them! Check out my photos in collection thread, I don't think they make my feet look wide or flattened out...



Didnt mean to offend you or make you defensive archy...I am just posting that in MY opinion, I PERSONALLY do not find them to be a flattering shoe.  Everyone has their own opinion on shoes that look good and dont and I am just offering my opinion as well.  
No offense to anyone that does like them or wear them...I just happen to not.


----------



## surlygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Eva Longoria Parker in Scarpe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this is how I want to roll when traveling. Where are her luggage? I feel like I am loaded like a camel with my Samsonite traveling through the Sahara and she's sporting triple platforms with a strapless jumpsuit carrying a tiny H.


 
so true, *Lav*. and, she has her hand in her pocket! cuteness. I'm running through the airport juggling multiple bags, gripping my boarding pass and trying not to break out in a full sweat!


----------



## LavenderIce

Fergie in Differas:


----------



## shopaholic7

maianh_8686 said:


> Love her jumpsuit .. anyone knows what brand is this? Thanks


 
*Maianh*, I believe it is a Stella McCartney jumpsuit.


----------



## tresjoliex

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for posting my idol Christina!  I saw this and couldn't make out what they were.  Here's a full length picture:


----------



## legaldiva

shopaholic7 said:


> *Maianh*, I believe it is a Stella McCartney jumpsuit.



Ditto.


----------



## legaldiva

sara999 said:


> the only celeb i've seen pull them off is kate winslet in the gold differas for that photoshoot



That photo of the gold Differas with a cable knit sweater is A+.  J.Lo also was wearing a pair I thought looked really great on her feet.


----------



## madamelizaking

I    the So Prive's on christina! I just tried those on last week and they're STUNNING!


----------



## po0hping

Fergie looks like she has some toe overhang as well.  Too bad because I love the whole look (except for that of course).


----------



## ashakes

archygirl said:


> The toes hang over because they won't go up a size! I had to get a 40 in the differas, in the 39.5's my toes hung over (they run small). I agree, K. Perry's feet look gnarly...should not wear them! Check out my photos in collection thread, I don't think they make my feet look wide or flattened out...


 
I hear ya archy.    I'm going to wear my bone ones today for the 1st time and I forsee getting tons of compliments, just like I'm sure you have!


----------



## sara999

oh we forgot asha! you looked great in your modelling pics too!! why can't the celebs take cues from us!?


----------



## Nancy7

tresjoliex said:


> Christina Aguilera


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## eggpudding

^Agreed! She looks amazing as well, it's nice to see pictures of her again


----------



## archygirl

floridasun8 said:


> Didnt mean to offend you or make you defensive archy...I am just posting that in MY opinion, I PERSONALLY do not find them to be a flattering shoe.  Everyone has their own opinion on shoes that look good and dont and I am just offering my opinion as well.
> No offense to anyone that does like them or wear them...I just happen to not.



No offence taken...I just get worried about the toe-over sometimes--isn't it funny how we usually look better in the shoes than celebs? Wonder why?


----------



## archygirl

ashakes said:


> I hear ya archy.    I'm going to wear my bone ones today for the 1st time and I forsee getting tons of compliments, just like I'm sure you have!



Did you post photos?????? I almost purchased the bone differas today, but got Lillians in red instead. I am dying to see yours on!! Bet they looked excellent.


----------



## julies*shoes

tresjoliex said:


> Christina Aguilera


 
Are these silver grease So Privates or another material?  I love them!


----------



## maianh_8686

shopaholic7 said:


> *Maianh*, I believe it is a Stella McCartney jumpsuit.



Wow.. thank you *Shopaholic*


----------



## jlinds

madamelizaking said:


> I    the So Prive's on christina! I just tried those on last week and they're STUNNING!


 
Where did you try these on? Are these the new Goa? Thanks!!


----------



## sumnboutme

julies*shoes said:


> Are these silver grease So Privates or another material?  I love them!



Anthracite Goa So Privates - The boutiques have them and Hirschleifer's as well.


----------



## adeana

Those are hot!  Loving the the grease.


----------



## julies*shoes

I LOVE those GOA So Privates!!!!  I just emailed Patrick as SCP to find out if he has them and if they will come in any other colors.  They are TDF!!


----------



## coutureddd

some celebs at the mtv movie awards


megan fox in differas (not looking to hot imo)






& audrina patridge


----------



## lilmissb

I still don't understand why Megan got Marilyn Monroe tattooed on her arm in that particular spot! I agree, she looks like she's trying to be too fashionable.


----------



## ashakes

Audrina looks beautiful and the Madame Claudes really suit her!

Meghan Fox does not look hot this evening!  Her hair looks TERRIBLE slicked back IMO.  Her forehead is too big to pull off that look. I don't have a big forehead, but there is a reason why I do the side sweep part.  She might want to try that instead next time. lol


----------



## madamelizaking

jlinds said:


> Where did you try these on? Are these the new Goa? Thanks!!


 
*jlinds -  *Yes, they're the goa's  they're at the SCP boutique, they also have them in bronze if i remember correctly?


----------



## b00mbaka

Lauren Conrad in Sometimes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ those can't possibly be comfortable!


----------



## rdgldy

so maybe I need to remove the sometimes from my UHG list now!


----------



## surlygirl

ashakes said:


> Audrina looks beautiful and the Madame Claudes really suit her!
> 
> Meghan Fox does not look hot this evening! Her hair looks TERRIBLE slicked back IMO. Her forehead is too big to pull off that look. I don't have a big forehead, but there is a reason why I do the side sweep part. She might want to try that instead next time. lol


 
I do have a big forehead, and I usually stick with the side swept bangs or straight on bangs! lol, indeed.


----------



## lilmissb

LC's toes are trouble aren't they?


----------



## archygirl

lilmissb said:


> LC's toes are trouble aren't they?



I think her shoes (Sometimes) are too small in that photo.


----------



## lolitablue

rdgldy said:


> so maybe I need to remove the sometimes from my UHG list now!



On her because they look like she is going to squeeze out of them via the toes!


----------



## lilmissb

archygirl said:


> I think her shoes (Sometimes) are too small in that photo.


 
That would explain the sausage toes!!! LOL


----------



## sumnboutme

lol at *asha*'s comment re: megan fox's forehead 

i don't like LC's hair...


----------



## compulsive

I love Audrina's whole look!


----------



## jlinds

madamelizaking said:


> *jlinds - *Yes, they're the goa's  they're at the SCP boutique, they also have them in bronze if i remember correctly?


 

Thank you!! They are gorgeous


----------



## csre

Audrina looks great, not loving LC (shoes def. too small, not loving the dress not the makeup either) nor Megan, that hair looks terrible on her IMO


----------



## laureenthemean

Wow, LC looks scary.  That hair and makeup does not work for her.  With that dress, she kind of looks like a messed up 80s flashback.


----------



## archygirl

laureenthemean said:


> Wow, LC looks scary.  That hair and makeup does not work for her.  With that dress, she kind of looks like a messed up 80s flashback.



Maybe she was trying to be "edgy" but she came off looking vampira-ish. Dress horrific fit, shoes too small, hair and lipstick especially wrong! Does she have a stylist, and if so they should be thrown off the cliff.


----------



## Beaniebeans

lolitablue said:


> On her because they look like she is going to squeeze out of them via the toes!


Agreed! Sometimes are ine if my FAVE shoes.
She needed the "go up 1 size memo."


----------



## cllover

laureenthemean said:


> Wow, LC looks scary.  That hair and makeup does not work for her.  With that dress, she kind of looks like a messed up 80s flashback.


Yeah the make-up makes her look old!


----------



## karwood

Ciara wearing Pigalles:


----------



## karwood

Hayden Panettiere wearing Zipette:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ ohh I love the zipettes on her!


----------



## karwood

Actress Monique Coleman wearing Spartenvol. Definitely not liking this outfit or the hair :


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ wow.


----------



## compulsive

^Wow is right. That whole thing is a big no-no.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

At least she's smiling!


----------



## floridasun8

What happened to celebrities looking chic, well dressed and someone that people want to look up to, even in fashion?!?   I swear, some of these people would make most look and run the other direction!  LOL   There is one thing trying to be edgy and fashionable in their own unique way, but there is completely another in looking like a nightmare!


----------



## ledaatomica

*florida *I completely agree! I never cared what celebs *did *but I was always more interested and what they wore and nowadays there are only a very few out there really worth watching. I think things would definitely be more interesting if they tossed all their wardrobe stylists and more of their personalities would come out. Seems sometimes that they all are wearing the same thing and the same trends.


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> Ciara wearing Pigalles:


For real??  It looks like a draped garbage bag.


----------



## floridasun8

laureenthemean said:


> For real??  It looks like a draped garbage bag.



Maybe it is!    Did you see the story on national news a few weeks ago about a teenager making her prom dress out of a garbage bag and donating the money she would have spent on a dress to charity?  Maybe she inspired a new trend.   One that I wont be participating in though...


----------



## jancedtif

laureenthemean said:


> For real?? It looks like a draped garbage bag.


 
I'm with you *Laureen*, but I gotta say at least she looks good - like she made an effort to look good.  And it fits.


----------



## b00mbaka

floridasun8 said:


> Maybe it is!  Did you see the story on national news a few weeks ago about a teenager making her prom dress out of a garbage bag and donating the money she would have spent on a dress to charity? Maybe she inspired a new trend. One that I wont be participating in though...




 LOL! But was a very kind gesture of the high school girl though


----------



## justkell

does anybody have a pic of miley cyrus from last night? she had a very pale off white-ish creamish colored CLs, they looked to be rolandos, possible declics and they were gorgeous!


----------



## laureenthemean

jancedtif said:


> I'm with you *Laureen*, but I gotta say at least she looks good - like she made an effort to look good.  And it fits.


She does look good, but if I had her looks, I would not be wearing that!


----------



## floridasun8

They do look like declics.  They almost look like white suede to me, but I cant tell for sure.


----------



## gattaca09

legaldiva said:


> If I see one more picture of Differas with toes hanging over the platform I'm gonna scream.



I think what happens with celebs and Differas is that they, more often than not, don't buy the shoes themselves, their stylists get them.  If one needs to size up in Differas to avoid the "hangovers" and their stylist simply orders the regular size, they arrive and don't fit as they should.  Just my two cents!


----------



## sara999

they're kind of like a grey/white to me


----------



## ledaatomica

I adore that nude Moschino dress that Miley is wearing.


----------



## justkell

thanks *Florida* for the pics! could that color possibly be the mastic color the rolando bouche came in?


----------



## archygirl

gattaca09 said:


> I think what happens with celebs and Differas is that they, more often than not, don't buy the shoes themselves, their stylists get them.  If one needs to size up in Differas to avoid the "hangovers" and their stylist simply orders the regular size, they arrive and don't fit as they should.  Just my two cents!



Pretty funny that we know more about how Cls run than stylists to the celebs!


----------



## LavenderIce

I remember seeing Miley's Declics in the LV boutique earlier this year.  I remember thinking to myself, those would get dirty so easily.


----------



## cllover

justkell said:


> thanks *Florida* for the pics! could that color possibly be the mastic color the rolando bouche came in?


That's what I was thinking - didn't know declics came in mastic, too.


----------



## b00mbaka

Lo from the Hills


----------



## sara999

she looks cute in the blue. a bit surprised in the first photo though!


----------



## tresjoliex

She def needs a tan.


----------



## sara999

i disagree, i love that she rocks her alabaster skin! she's just been hitting it every outing, fantastic


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton:


----------



## LavenderIce

Former child actress Soleil Moon Frye:


----------



## LavenderIce

Heidi Klum:











Paris Hilton:






Ryan Seacrest's date:


----------



## sara999

loved  punky brewster. she still looks the same to me (but adult!)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ she was on what not to wear the other day lol


----------



## brintee

^^hmm thought that was Blossom? They both were on the show?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

brintee said:


> ^^hmm thought that was Blossom? They both were on the show?


 
oh yea .. oops ush:


----------



## brintee

^^ I saw that episode twice last weekend lol (crazy weekend woohoo!). Gosh child stars are just so....weird.


----------



## sara999

mayim biyalik! i remember blossom too! and her best friend was six! or...seven


----------



## brintee

I cant believe that she STILL had clothes from Blossom in her closet


----------



## karwood

Kate Winslet wearing Architeks:


----------



## sara999

stunning


----------



## cllover

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian:


Kim looks good - I like her casual look, without all that heavy make-up.


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Kate Winslet wearing Architeks:


 
I just love Kate - so classic and chic


----------



## sunny2

cllover said:


> Kim looks good - I like her casual look, without all that heavy make-up.


 

I completely agree with you! I think Kim looks better with less makeup on. Such a hot couple!


----------



## karwood

Miranda Kerr wearing Decollete:





http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/57586029khkarwood62200980446PM.jpg


----------



## lilmissb

^I want nude decolletes!!!!


----------



## karwood

Stephanie March wearing VP:


----------



## karwood

Edie Falco wearing Papilipi:


----------



## karwood

Barbara Becker, once dated Boris Becker, but most importantly she is wearing *Leopard Pony Hair Rolandos*!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^They had the same last name??? Is that her current beau? If so he looks like her son!!!  Unless that's an unflattering pic of both of them.


----------



## 01876

LavenderIce said:


> Ryan Seacrest's date:



Who is she?  She looks a little bit like Megan Fox but without all the ugly tattoos.


----------



## lilmissb

Whoever she is the body language isn't great. Looks like they arrived separately in a way.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ not to mention she is being eaten by the plant!


----------



## lilmissb

^lol!!!


----------



## siserilla

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ not to mention she is being eaten by the plant!



 I had to bite my lip to prevent from laughing out loud.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jenny McCarthy:


----------



## sara999

LOVE her!


----------



## karwood

lilmissb said:


> ^They had the same last name??? Is that her current beau? If so he looks like her son!!!  Unless that's an unflattering pic of both of them.


 
Actually, she was married to Boris Becker for 5 yrs. The kid in the pic is her son


----------



## Bitstuff

Jenny McCarthy has a good taste in shoes, and she definitely loves those HPs. She comes across as a bit of a loony though, with her anti-vaccination campaigning.


----------



## cllover

LOL *naked* at the plant eating the girl up!  *lilmissb*, your body language analysis should go on UsWeekly - I love when they look for signs that a celebrity relationship is going bad through photos, and it's always some hokey psychologist who does it, as if you need credentials to interpret body language!


----------



## compulsive

I love Jenny McCarthy! Love her style and her wacky personality.


----------



## taydev

can anyone ID kims necklace? TIA





















[/QUOTE]


----------



## betty*00

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian:



I love Kim's whole look! Does anyone know what brand of jeans she is wearing and more importantly, what style of CLs are those? VPs?


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim's CLs are Gabines.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ they look like the Gabin, similar to the VP but with a wooden platform and thicker wooden heel.

haha ... *Lav *beat me to it. Yep, what she said!


----------



## Ms.Thurston

Kim's jeans are jbrand


----------



## karwood

Beth Ostrosky, Howard Stern's wife, wearing NP:


----------



## karwood

Model Agyness Deyn wearing Differa:


----------



## ellieroma

^^oooo love them!


----------



## crnklbn

Kendra Wilkinson


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> Actually, she was married to Boris Becker for 5 yrs. The kid in the pic is her son



Thanks for clarifying. I thought they might have been married due to the fact they had the same last name. How freaky would it be to date someone with the same last name who's not related to you (hopefully!). It was bad enough with Tom and Penelope.


----------



## lilmissb

cllover said:


> LOL *naked* at the plant eating the girl up!  *lilmissb*, your body language analysis should go on UsWeekly - I love when they look for signs that a celebrity relationship is going bad through photos, and it's always some hokey psychologist who does it, as if you need credentials to interpret body language!



LOL ITA about the fact that body language is clear as day and anyone can see it!


----------



## jlinds

Ms.Thurston said:


> Kim's jeans are jbrand


 

Actually, I think the jeans are the Siwy Hanna in snowstorm. They look like Jbrand or Jet to me though too.

And here's the necklace
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item...7&sid=186&pid=

Love the Gabines!


----------



## betty*00

Thanks *Lav*, *surly*, *Ms.T* and *jlinds*! I know I can always count on all you ladies on here for ID-ing fashion and CLs!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jlinds said:


> Actually, I think the jeans are the Siwy Hanna in snowstorm. They look like Jbrand or Jet to me though too.
> 
> And here's the necklace
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item...7&sid=186&pid=
> 
> Love the Gabines!


 

is anyone else having trouble with the link?


----------



## mikakaren

^ the link isnt working for me either 

sigh... Agyness Deyn has a TDF body... those legs. maaaaannnn it makes me hate being 5'2" shortie lol


----------



## cllover

^5'2" too!  But hey, at least our SOs will never complain about our wearing high heels and towering above them!  Not that there is anything wrong with the woman being taller - silly men!


----------



## csre

Naked you made me spit my drink with the plant comment...but yeah, they don't look that close 

  I do like how white Hathaway is, although i think the flash in that pic exaggerated it a bit, i just love porcelain white looking skin 

  I am not sure i like those 2 color differas, and also, something seems weird on her left toes (like they are popping out of the shoe?)


----------



## danae

^ I like porcelain white skin too, i'm almost as pale as Anne Hathaway, the problem is that being so pale only works (imo) if you're skinny like her


----------



## jlinds

melialuvs2shop said:


> is anyone else having trouble with the link?


 
Sorry about that, this should work:

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=4207&sid=186&pid=


----------



## Bitstuff

Aygyynyess Dyeyynn or whatever she calls herself...






... should have thought (once would have been enough) about wearing anyhting open toed, especially these Differas.


----------



## LavenderIce

Melania *****:


----------



## karwood

Stephanie March wearing nude VPs:


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Williams wearing Barcelona:


----------



## karwood

Model Erin O'Conner wearing Madame Claude:


----------



## carlinha

Bitstuff said:


> Aygyynyess Dyeyynn or whatever she calls herself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... should have thought (once would have been enough) about wearing anyhting open toed, especially these Differas.



omg i have never seen anything more horrific in my life!!!


----------



## jancedtif

LavenderIce said:


> Melania *****:


 
I would have never thought to pair the leopards with white!  What a good idea.  I wish I wasn't so fashion 
challenged.  Thanks for posting *Lav*!


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome jance!  It's such a chic outfit.


----------



## ShoeNoob

How could someone so beautiful make themselves look so much like crap...
Fergie in Differas (which are about 1.5 sizes too small from the looks of it)

msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/MSNBC/Components/Slideshows/_production/ss-090601-twics/ss-090601-twics-13.ss_full.jpg

sonofa.... I hate it when this site won't let me add images.


----------



## surlygirl

I agree *Lav* and *jancedtif*. Melania looks so effortless with the all white and the leopard Tigresse. I guess from this same fashion logic, I should be able to pair my zebra Tigress with a khaki shirtdress for an equally chic look, right? I have to tell myself something so that I won't want the leopards, too!


----------



## sara999

i am trying to find the perfect white dress to pair with my zebra surly, i think it'll look amazing


----------



## jancedtif

surlygirl said:


> I agree *Lav* and *jancedtif*. Melania looks so effortless with the all white and the leopard Tigresse. I guess from this same fashion logic, I should be able to pair my zebra Tigress with a khaki shirtdress for an equally chic look, right? I have to tell myself something so that I won't want the leopards, too!


 
Girl I'm fighting that battle too.  But I'm gonna try, with all my might not to get the zebras.  And yes *Surly* the zebras and the khaki shirtdress would look divine!


----------



## floridasun8

Melania looks beautiful as usual.  That woman is just stunning and so classic.   Love her look.

but....can someone please finally explain to me what the appeal is with women in shoes that are too big??  That model Erin has on MCs that you can clearly see the gap in the back in.    How do they walk in those shoes without them flopping off?!?!?  I see several celebs who wear their shoes like that...


----------



## Marisa783

Florida, I think celebs often wear shoes that aren't their size b/c their stylists provide them.  Watching the Rachel Zoe show, I learned that celebs just stop by her studio and pick up clothes/shoes/bags to wear for the night and I'm sure not every size is available.  

Here's Kim Zolciak from Real Housewives of ATL in those shoes similar to the Anemone (forget the name)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

anenome plume


----------



## vlore

taydev said:


> can anyone id kims necklace? Tia
> 
> *Kim K's necklace:
> *http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=4207&sid=186&pid=


----------



## Marisa783

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> anenome plume


 

thanks naked!


----------



## LavenderIce

floridasun8 said:


> Melania looks beautiful as usual. That woman is just stunning and so classic. Love her look.
> 
> but....can someone please finally explain to me what the appeal is with women in shoes that are too big?? That model Erin has on MCs that you can clearly see the gap in the back in. How do they walk in those shoes without them flopping off?!?!? I see several celebs who wear their shoes like that...


 
Aside from sizing, I think it's the nature of the MC because of the elastic in the back.  When the elastic is not as stretched out your feet stay more flush against the heel.  When the elastic is loosened, it pushes your feet forward and that's why the gap is more evident.


----------



## legaldiva

OMG.  Melania ***** looks so fresh in those Tigresse.  I want the zebra more than I can possibly tell you.


----------



## jancedtif

^They are on sale at NAP!


----------



## sara999

you have to get them, they're fantastic!


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## LavenderIce

Denise Richards:


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa! Check out the tan on Denise!!! She's a bit browner than normal isn't she?


----------



## compulsive

^Just a _bit. _


----------



## po0hping

Are those closed-toed CLs on KC?  Never thought I would see the day.


----------



## hya_been

I'm posting it as a link I think for the safety of our eyes.  Alessandra Ambrosio (supermodel) posing with Sacha Baron Cohen (Borat, Ali G, and Bruno - a very scantily glad Austrian character) for Marie Claire.

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/20...lessandra-amborosio-bruno-marie-claire-01.jpg

And is that a HL swimsuit?


----------



## jancedtif

Reposting.  Hot mess!


----------



## erinmiyu

you know, when looking at the picture of fergie (and i don't care for her style to begin with) close-up it looks like a hot mess, but when i watched a bit of her performing, the shoes looked pretty hot on her...


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry, I might get stoned to death for expressing this but I don't like Fergie at all! I don't think she's particularly attractive and as my bf says she has a mean case of man face going on! LOL! I do want her body though, just not the face...


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> Model Agyness Deyn wearing Differa:



Not really digging the two-toned differas.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lilmissb said:


> Sorry, I might get stoned to death for expressing this but I don't like Fergie at all! I don't think she's particularly attractive and as my bf says she has a mean case of man face going on! LOL! I do want her body though, just not the face...





^that's what they call a butterface (she's all hot, but-her-face).  lol  Seriously, I think Fergie looks pretty sometimes, and then other times, not at all.  I like the lighter hair on her better...the dark is kinda harsh.  She is rocking those CLs though (besides the toes) and she works hard for that bod!


----------



## julies*shoes

It looks like Fergies toes could touch the ground in the front in those!


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL! I love it!!! Our version here is prawn, the body is great but no one likes the head! Hehehehehe. I agree she can look super hot all over sometimes.


----------



## HalieB

okay I loved this.....too funny


----------



## MikaelaN

^^If that's a bathing suit on Alessandra then I LOVE it!


----------



## LavenderIce

Denise Richards:


----------



## madamelizaking

MikaelaN said:


> ^^If that's a bathing suit on Alessandra then I LOVE it!



it is one  herve leger bathing suit


----------



## madamelizaking

*Mikaelan- *here's the white version  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/39841


----------



## MikaelaN

OMG...it's gorgeous! I absolutely love it. But...it's a pair of shoes!


----------



## mikakaren

I still cant believe Alessandra just had a baby! Her body is rockin' than ever!

Also is it just me or does Melania look like Kate Beckinsale in these pics?



LavenderIce said:


> Melania *****:


----------



## sara999

also how cute is baby *****? he used to be a bit of a butterball baby


----------



## Bitstuff

Marisa783 said:


> Florida, I think celebs often wear shoes that aren't their size b/c their stylists provide them.  Watching the Rachel Zoe show, I learned that celebs just stop by her studio and pick up clothes/shoes/bags to wear for the night and I'm sure not every size is available.
> 
> Here's Kim Zolciak from Real Housewives of ATL in those shoes similar to the Anemone (forget the name)



Is that dress glued on her horrific fake boobs?


----------



## slimcouture

lolitablue said:


> Blake Lively in what looks like Nude VPs?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=782031&d=1243456805




can anyone id Blake's romper???


----------



## Marisa783

slimcouture said:


> can anyone id Blake's romper???



It's by ADAM.  Intermix carried it online in the blue but they are out now.  Maybe you can try calling them.


----------



## brintee

Ita!



lilmissb said:


> sorry, i might get stoned to death for expressing this but i don't like fergie at all! I don't think she's particularly attractive and as my bf says she has a mean case of man face going on! Lol! I do want her body though, just not the face...


----------



## sara999

seriously! what i wouldn't give for fergie's body


----------



## madamelizaking

Seriously, Kim Zolciak is not 30...she's lying, she's at least 40....w/the worst ever face job! better yet the worst ever full body lift.


----------



## Speedah

^^  Tell us how you really feel!


----------



## madamelizaking

MikaelaN said:


> OMG...it's gorgeous! I absolutely love it. But...it's a pair of shoes!


 
Seriously...better yet, it's 2 PAIRS of sale shoes!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Nicole richie and for the life of me I can't remember the name!! was it neuron or something??


----------



## Marisa783

madamelizaking said:


> Seriously, Kim Zolciak is not 30...she's lying, she's at least 40....w/the worst ever face job! better yet the worst ever full body lift.




I definitely thought she was lying about her age too and then some website uncovered her info from a court appearance or arrest (it was something minor like a suspended license) and her DOB said 1978.  It was definitely an official document.  I'm still not completely convinced tho


----------



## b00mbaka

Taraji P. Henson in the Very Galaxy


----------



## evecure

amber tamblyn last night at the do something awards. i think those are HPs or something like that?


----------



## b00mbaka

^They look like the red eel alta damas


----------



## cllover

sara999 said:


> also how cute is baby *****? he used to be a bit of a butterball baby


Baby ***** is pretty cute!  

Mika, Melania does look like Kate Beckinsale at first glance.


----------



## hya_been

Sorry if this has already been posted.

Elizabeth Banks (hysterical actress) in black hyper prives I believe.


Edit: every time I try and post an image, it's find until I press post and then it disappears.  UGH.  Here's the link
http://www.style.com/slideshows/parties/050409_Costume_Institute_Gala/004m.jpg


----------



## Marisa783

Kristin Cavallari in Fortunas.  I hope she has given up on those VCs once and for all


----------



## legaldiva

^ If you didn't like her in the VC, you would have HATED her nasty toes in her beloved gold Cage Zeppas.  I shudder just thinking about it.


----------



## BagLover21

b00mbaka said:


> Taraji P. Henson in the Very Galaxy
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/pelham4.jpg
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/pelham1.jpg?w=420&h=600



taraji looks amazing in my HG shoes (one of them).


----------



## karwood

Ashley Tisdale wearing Devas:


----------



## karwood

Vanessa Minnillo wearing either Minibouts or Open Clics:


----------



## madamelizaking

Is it just me or does Kristin Calamari lack class...she doesn't make CLs look good IMO, she looks cheap...maybe I just don't like her cause she's a self centered attention wh0r# ***** (i've met her a couple of times back in the laguna days) but I just think that she doesn't dress cl's up well


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those devas look so cute!


----------



## julies*shoes

madamelizaking said:


> Seriously, Kim Zolciak is not 30...she's lying, she's at least 40....w/the worst ever face job! better yet the worst ever full body lift.


 
What bothers me more than anything about Kim is that wig!!!  I can't stand it!  She should have used some of "Big Poppas" money to buy some real hair!  And mean, come on...get extensions if you want, but ditch the full wig!


----------



## compulsive

^I feel the same way about her!


----------



## mikakaren

madamelizaking said:


> Is it just me or does Kristin Calamari lack class...she doesn't make CLs look good IMO, she looks cheap...maybe I just don't like her cause she's a self centered attention wh0r# ***** (i've met her a couple of times back in the laguna days) but I just think that she doesn't dress cl's up well


 
Liza, she definately lacks class. She's totally "bro" and gross. I was watching a preview of the new Hills season and all I could remember is how trashy she is... who yells at someone "you f**cked with the wrong girl dude!!!" at a party. Disgusting.


----------



## divingcandie

madamelizaking said:


> Is it just me or does *Kristin Calamari* lack class...she doesn't make CLs look good IMO, she looks cheap...maybe I just don't like her cause she's a self centered attention wh0r# ***** (i've met her a couple of times back in the laguna days) but I just think that she doesn't dress cl's up well


----------



## surlygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> those devas look so cute!


 
Are you saying that I should track them down and make them mine??!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Mel B.


----------



## sara999

surlygirl said:


> Are you saying that I should track them down and make them mine??!!


that might be what she's saying... 

and mel b looks tortured!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ haha. I may go try them on today and see how I feel seeing them IRL.

I have such a girl crush on Mel B. She's hilarious. And I aspire to have a similar rockin' bod ... which I need in three weeks before I go on vacation!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sara999 said:


> that might be what she's saying...
> 
> and mel b looks tortured!


----------



## sara999

i need a mel b body too. i wish i had money for a personal trainer to make me workout 5 days a week. it'd be awesome


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ that would be so helpful! I'm guessing Mel B doesn't go to Chik-Fil-A for a chicken biscuit on Saturday mornings either! But I've been up for hours and haven't had one in ages. :shame:


----------



## sara999

and she probabyl doesn't eat cookies for breakfast 

on top of the trainer i need a chef! haha!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sara999 said:


> and she probabyl doesn't eat cookies for breakfast
> 
> on top of the trainer i need a chef! haha!!


 
probably doesn't eat puppy chow for breakfast either


----------



## sara999

hahaha naked!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

mel b looks scary in that pic!

sara, btw love those pearls in your avatar


----------



## madamelizaking

*mikakaren- *seriously, she is total "Bro" if i didn't know better i'd think she's from the 909!

*surly-*mmm I  Chick Fil A!!! mm...chicken nuggets!!! oh man, i'm craving them now! Did you know that chick fil a nuggets have less fat and calories than most chicken nuggets!!!! and they taste SO MUCH better!


----------



## absolutanne

LavenderIce said:


> Hayden Pantyliner:



Hahahaha Hayden does what i do when I get to the office. Except I'm don't go barefoot on concrete. GROSS. I change my flipflops out to my CLs once I get into carpet.


----------



## slimcouture

Marisa783 said:


> It's by ADAM.  Intermix carried it online in the blue but they are out now.  Maybe you can try calling them.





Thank You !!!


----------



## legaldiva

madamelizaking said:


> Is it just me or does Kristin Calamari lack class...she doesn't make CLs look good IMO, she looks cheap...maybe I just don't like her cause she's a self centered attention wh0r# ***** (i've met her a couple of times back in the laguna days) but I just think that she doesn't dress cl's up well



ITA.  She looks like such a wannabe when she wears CLs.


----------



## crnklbn

Rachel Stevens Wearing Numéro Privé


----------



## cllover

to Hayden Pantyliner!  People going barefoot in public places that are not the beach make me cringe!!


----------



## crnklbn

^^ u shouldve seen all the girls @ my prom!! all took off their heels and danced barefoot!


----------



## pollinilove

i wear my nike till i get to my meeting or church then put on my heels  when i say meetings i mean parent teacher meeting im a mom


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Karadashian:


----------



## madamelizaking

^ at first i wasn't liking how short those boots are, but i'd prob only wear them w/jeans anyways...Hmm, I want those more than the ginevra's now!!


----------



## Alegory

I want to be Kim!


----------



## brintee

I always love Kim's Jeans, love that vest too!


----------



## savvysgirl

Can someone with a good eye tell me if Rachel Stevens wearing NP's with lizard tip & heel? Or silver? I cant see them very well


----------



## brintee

^^looks like lizard to me


----------



## Nieners

crnklbn said:


> ^^ u shouldve seen all the girls @ my prom!! all took off their heels and danced barefoot!



Hahaha that happened at my prom too. I kept them on btw


----------



## LavenderIce

savvysgirl said:


> Can someone with a good eye tell me if Rachel Stevens wearing NP's with lizard tip & heel? Or silver? I cant see them very well


 
They look like lizard to me too.  BG has/had the VP version in black suede with lizard heel and tip.  Christina Aguilera has been pictured in them.


----------



## LavenderIce

Bar Rafaeli:












Love how the colors of the dress and shoes pop!


----------



## savvysgirl

LavenderIce said:


> They look like lizard to me too.  BG has/had the VP version in black suede with lizard heel and tip.  Christina Aguilera has been pictured in them.



Thank you* neiners *&* Lav*! I thought it was lizard but just couldnt see properly!


----------



## crnklbn

Doutzen Kroes and Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## karwood

Kyra Sedgwick wearing Very Croise:


----------



## b00mbaka

It looks as thought Kyra has the KC toe problem! I love Doutzen's pink minibouts!


----------



## savvysgirl

Alessandra is so beautiful


----------



## surlygirl

love Bar's look! The pink and the purple are gorgeous together.


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## 01876

Megan Fox.  Not sure if these are CLs.  I'm assuming they are since Megan wears them pretty much all the time.

More here...
http://forums.superiorpics.com/ubbt...46/Megan_Fox_Transformers_2_premi#Post1981246


----------



## Elise499

Megan Fox is wearing Stuart Weitzman http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...9842&CategoryID=3340&PageID=3340*1*24*-1*-1*1

Evan Rachel Wood in Madame Claude






Doutzen Kroes in Turbella


----------



## karwood

Evan Rachel Wood wearing MC:


----------



## betty*00

^Out of curiousity, who makes the shoes that Alessandra is wearing?


----------



## karwood

betty*00 said:


> ^Out of curiousity, who makes the shoes that Alessandra is wearing?


 

Those are Balmain

http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/pr...els&siteID=idBRCHEwd9g-GuW1hsvZJR.FL1KQLhciZg


----------



## Bitstuff

They're Balmain, but you must shun them for they are to be blamed for the revival of the shoulderpad.


----------



## betty*00

Thanks ladies! I've seen them around but didn't know who made them.


----------



## b00mbaka

Patti LaBelle in Very Croise


----------



## jancedtif

Pattie Pattie!


----------



## sara999

Bitstuff said:


> They're Balmain, but you must shun them for they are to be blamed for the revival of the shoulderpad.


actually they were brought back by maison martin margiela first, balmain followed suit


----------



## mal

karwood said:


> Evan Rachel Wood wearing MC:



Oh, God! I love this- the skirt, the shoes... Do you think the shoes will still be around when my ban is over in a year


----------



## cllover

LOL Pattie needs to rethink her nail color!


----------



## needloub

^^I was just thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Nieners

^^ and me too


----------



## karo

Gwen Stefani

Kate Walsh


----------



## madamelizaking

Gwen Stefani's boys are so freaking cute!!!


----------



## brintee

^^The whole family is gorgeous!!


----------



## karwood

Kim Kardashian wearing HP:


----------



## compulsive

I love Gwen! She always looks great in everything.

I personally don't like the color of the HP's with that dress on Kim.


----------



## Nancy7

^ Shocking Pink would look good with Kim's dress.


----------



## karwood

Jennifer Love Hewitt wearing Differa:


----------



## jancedtif

^Looks like her toes are trying to escape the bonds of those buckles too!


----------



## karwood

Kate Walsh wearing Activas, though I am  not 100% sure:


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, I'm getting turned off HP's now. I loved them but I think the platform on me would make me look a bit funny. They seem super chunky on KK and she's about my height but I'm bigger than she is.

Don't like Jennifer's blind hair, prefer the darker hair. Kate looks great though! I'm pretty sure they're activas.


----------



## erinmiyu

lilmissb said:


> Don't like Jennifer's blind hair, prefer the darker hair. Kate looks great though! I'm pretty sure they're activas.


i agree! the blond looks horrible on her.


----------



## madamelizaking

I don't think those shoes really go w/jennifer's outfit...


----------



## flowergirly

lilmissb said:


> wow, i'm getting turned off hp's now. I loved them but i think the platform on me would make me look a bit funny. They seem *super chunky* on kk and she's about my height but i'm bigger than she is.


I agree it's a bit too much, too.


----------



## hya_been

Rihanna  in Watersnake Biancas?

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/06/rihanna-shady/rihanna-shady-10.jpg


----------



## legaldiva

Oh, watersnake and grey--love it!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Rihanna:


----------



## LavenderIce

Kris Jenner:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Kim Kardashian wearing HP:


----------



## lolitablue

Love the yellow dress on Kim, not sure about those stripes on her Mom!


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love Posh. Are those declics?

KK and KJ look so cute together. I want my mom to wear CLs, too! If we wore the same size, I would be movtivated to get her a pair!

The Biancas are fierce! I wonder what other color watersnake they will come in!

thanks for all the pics, *Lav*!


----------



## LavenderIce

surly--I believe Posh is wearing Declics.  Doesn't she wear them all the time?  I've recently stopped posting pics of her in CLs because her outfits all look the same.

btw, you're welcome for the pics!  I enjoy posting and try to avoid duplicates which is hard to do when there's a great team of tpfers who post here.


----------



## surlygirl

haha ... now that you say that, her outfits are very similar. It's either sleek, shift dress with Rolandos or Altis or Declics or skinny, stovepipe jeans with Altis or Declics or Rolandos! She does rock it though, so feel free to post away. I never get tired of seeing fresh pictures of the rich and famous in CLs, and you always have the goods!

I was on Twitter last night and Eliza Dashku (sp) tweeted that she was wearing sky-high candy apple red Louboutin heels! I wanted to tweet back at her ... what's the style name??!!!


----------



## sara999

surly it's the biancas! she posted a pic of them like 2s later in her next tweet


----------



## LavenderIce

Post 'em over here sara!


----------



## karwood

Actress Emily Procter wearing  Biancas:


----------



## surlygirl

*sara *- haha! That's what I was thinking. I got way too excited when I saw that on Twitter! Those shoes are absolutely gorgeous! They will be mine!


----------



## karwood

Actress/ Model Tricia Helfer wearing VPs;


----------



## karwood

Khloe Kardashian wearing Dillians:


----------



## karwood

Lauren Conrad wearing Dec
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lics:


----------



## karwood

Evan Rachel Wood wearing Madame Claude:


----------



## karwood

Kristen Davis wearing Turbellas:


----------



## crnklbn

Rihanna


----------



## sara999

i'm definitely on the fence on the watersnake biancas. i love them in the metal red...but i'm not sure about this material


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham:


 
VB looks very skinny in the second pics. I agree with you, she dresses herself always in the same way lately: black birkin, altis or suede declics, skinnies.  Even her red carpet dresses are disasters. She has an amazing closet, TDF CLs and Hermes collections: it is such a shame!


----------



## lilmissb

Not sure I like those watersnake Biancas. Emily Proctor looks horrid in them IMO! Her feet look enormous and swollen in that pic. 

Yeah and not sure I like Evan Rachel Wood at all. Isn't she like 22 or something? She looks about 30 in that photo! I think I liked her more before. I don't believe you should change yourself just cos you're going out with someone who prefers you to look like their ex-wife...but that's just me!


----------



## floridasun8

Granted, Im not a Victoria Beckham fan to begin with, but she looks sickeningly way too thin in those pics!  I dont know why women feel they have to be that thin to look good.   Im not condoning being overweight at all, but they just look unattractive an anorexic like that!


----------



## YaYa3

VB is slummin' with that chanel!  where is her hermes?


----------



## madamelizaking

so wierd how both of maralyn manson's women not only have the same look but they walk in their shoe the same way!! I  Khloe's jumper!! I don't know why but i'm loving the jumpers this season!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian:


----------



## mal

lilmissb said:


> Not sure I like those watersnake Biancas. Emily Proctor looks horrid in them IMO! Her feet look enormous and swollen in that pic.
> 
> Yeah and not sure I like Evan Rachel Wood at all. Isn't she like 22 or something? She looks about 30 in that photo! I think I liked her more before. I don't believe you should change yourself just cos you're going out with someone who prefers you to look like their ex-wife...but that's just me!



ITA times two, *lilmiss*


----------



## heiress-ox

kim k always looks flawless - not a huge fan of that particular style, but she rocks them effortlessly!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

heiress-ox said:


> kim k always looks flawless - not a huge fan of that particular style, but she rocks them effortlessly!!!


 
Same! I don't like that style but she makes them look good.


----------



## cllover

lilmissb said:


> Not sure I like those watersnake Biancas. Emily Proctor looks horrid in them IMO! Her feet look enormous and swollen in that pic.
> 
> Yeah and not sure I like Evan Rachel Wood at all. Isn't she like 22 or something? She looks about 30 in that photo! I think I liked her more before. I don't believe you should change yourself just cos you're going out with someone who prefers you to look like their ex-wife...but that's just me!


You and me both!  I thought ERW was adorable in Across the Universe, and now she looks like a poor man's Dita - I think she's much better than that!


----------



## sara999

i  think emily proctor looks great on tv but whenever she dresses herself...it's a disaster!


----------



## karwood

Oops! Sorry for they typo, I meant NP.



karwood said:


> Actress/ Model Tricia Helfer wearing VPs;


----------



## karwood

Mary Anne Contreras, wife of actor Christopher Lloyd, wearing black satin Lady Gres:


----------



## karwood

Kate Walsh wearing Privatita:


----------



## brintee

^^She looks pretty, but I dont know if im a huge fan of one-shoulder dresses. I dont know, I think sometimes they just make "the girls" look lopsided lol. Maybe its just me


----------



## sara999

kate walsh looks like a grecian goddess there!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

madamelizaking said:


> so wierd how both of maralyn manson's women not only have the same look but they walk in their shoe the same way!! I  Khloe's jumper!! I don't know why but i'm loving the jumpers this season!


 

i am liking jumpers this season too!  i saw a really cute cynthia steffe one and a bcbg one that i am considering...  dvf made one too but it's too baggy and unflattering.


----------



## Marisa783

Megan Fox in Miss Fortune


----------



## cllover

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian:


Does anyone know what Kim's bag is? (I don't know bags!) That would make such a great briefcase!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ looks like hermes, it'll cost you about the same as used compact luxury vehicle


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I think her bag is Fendi.


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> Kate Walsh wearing Privatita:



Golden Nymph Awards????  wtf are they?


----------



## cllover

madamelizaking said:


> ^ looks like hermes, it'll cost you about the same as used compact luxury vehicle


 Never mind then... lol  I'm so rough with my bags that I should not consider any designer bags anyway, Hermes or Fendi!


----------



## one little bow.

cllover said:


> Does anyone know what Kim's bag is? (I don't know bags!) That would make such a great briefcase!



It's the new Fendi "Peekaboo" tote I believe 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000226cat3650752cat14170738


----------



## crnklbn

Marisa783 said:


> Megan Fox in Miss Fortune



she looks amazing!!


----------



## cllover

one little bow. said:


> It's the new Fendi "Peekaboo" tote I believe
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000226cat3650752cat14170738


Thanks! I love it even more in black - siiigh maybe one day!


----------



## sara999

love it.....but not the price!!!


meagan fox does look good there. sometimes i think she tries too hard to dress 'grownup' and should enjoy being her age and having some fun


----------



## madamelizaking

Ooh it's so pretty!! i'm suprised how similar it looks to hermes!


----------



## sara999

if i had that kinda spare money think of the beautiful house/flat i could get!


----------



## HalieB

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ I think her bag is Fendi.


 

I second this....it looks like Fendi


----------



## crnklbn

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicole Richie:


----------



## LavenderIce

Amanda Bynes:


----------



## LavenderIce

Sienna Miller in Differas from US Vogue July 2009:


----------



## msJenna

karwood said:


> Evan Rachel Wood wearing Madame Claude:



I am sorry but this girl is such a Dita poser. Like what is this? She is purposely white as a ghost...her skin is not naturally that pale. She looks like a corpse. Same hair and even the same foot thing. It seems as though she either changed her look because that's how marilyn likes his women to look or she's attempting to mock dita. I would be so offended if my husband divorced me and starting dating a girl who was the biggest me wannabe.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I want Kourtney's Devas!!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ girl, I was so thinking the same thing! What are we going to do?!?!


----------



## LavenderIce

surly--get your butt back in CCLO!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ girl, I was so thinking the same thing! What are we going to do?!?!


 
I need at least 50% off! ...


----------



## surlygirl

LavenderIce said:


> surly--get your butt back in CCLO!


 
hahaha! just chatting!


----------



## Mininana

karo said:


> Gwen Stefani
> 
> Kate Walsh


 


quick question. What are these called? thanks!!!


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> Nicole Richie:



what material is this that she is wearing?  is it eel or red patent?  i want them soooo badly!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Halle Berry:


----------



## crnklbn

^^ she looks amazing!!! those are alti pumps??


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're the Bianca.


----------



## surlygirl

Gorgeous! The Bianca is my new bestie!


----------



## po0hping

I must be the only one here who likes the Miss Fortune.  It looks like something Xena the Warrior Princess would wear, in the high fashion world.


----------



## cllover

carlinha said:


> what material is this that she is wearing?  is it eel or red patent?  i want them soooo badly!!!


Me, too!  They look like red patent - muuuust have!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I thought Amanda Bines was Lauren Conrad for a second there.  lol


----------



## b00mbaka

Dania Ramirez




Tracee Ellis


----------



## Beaniebeans

po0hping said:


> I must be the only one here who likes the Miss Fortune. It looks like something Xena the Warrior Princess would wear, in the high fashion world.


I bought them during the sales (lots available - many people don't like them), and I love them.


----------



## absolutanne

LavenderIce said:


> Kris Jenner:



Kim looks like she's wearing a black slice of cake at her feet...


----------



## absolutanne

LavenderIce said:


> More of Kim Kardashian wearing HP:



I am usually against ridiculously high platforms like the HP kim is wearing but since the caramel leather blends with her skin color, it looks not so ridiculous.... hmmmmm i like it!


----------



## msJenna

laureenthemean said:


> ^^They're the Bianca.



and i officially am going to try to get the biancas tomorrow halle makes me want them real bad.


----------



## annadand

Anyone know what shoes Kris Jenner is wearing with the black and white stripe dress?
They're CUTE!
TIA


----------



## brintee

^^They are YSL. On sale for 479!
http://www.ysl.com/us/en/onlineBoutique/Women/Sale/Shoes/P-Patent%20Platform%20Studded%20Sandal%20in%20Various%20Colors.aspx


----------



## LavenderIce

Hayden P.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky & Paris H.


----------



## sara999

so jelaous of hayden pee


----------



## compulsive

Ugh.. I want Mad Marys so bad


----------



## karwood

Paris Hilton wearing Love pumps:


----------



## karwood

Michelle Trachtenberg wearing VPs:


----------



## meggyg8r

Hmm not to be mean.. but I think that dress is just all wrong on Michelle.  I think it's just the wrong length on her or something.

LOVING Hayden's cute lil outfit and of course her MMs!!


----------



## brintee

^^ITA *Meggy*


----------



## Nancy7

ITA Meggy!!


----------



## crnklbn

luv hayden's outfit & shoes!


----------



## danae

wrong post please ignore


----------



## Nieners

Hayden looks so cute! Love the MMs on her


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Jada:


----------



## mizcolon73

^^^ was just coming to post these!!


----------



## YaYa3

i'm sorry, girls, but i can't STAND jada.  she is so into herself.  she was on the 'today' show this morning in this same outfit.  ugh.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

YaYa3 said:


> i'm sorry, girls, but i can't STAND jada.  she is so into herself.  she was on the 'today' show this morning in this same outfit.  ugh.



Those pics are from the Today Show.


----------



## Nancy7

YaYa3 said:


> i'm sorry, girls, but i can't STAND jada. she is so into herself. she was on the 'today' show this morning in this same outfit. ugh.


 
*
Yaya* - Off topic but did you see Heidi on the Today show this morning?  She was cryin' to Ryan Seacrest about how Al was yelling at her and warned all women to be careful if you are going to be interviewed by Al.  I heard a small part of her interview (Al asked if she was proud of how she carried herself) and I didn't think Al was yelling but I did think she was dancin' around the question.


----------



## YaYa3

yes, i saw that!  i thought al was tough on her, but i LOVED it!  she really was dancing around that question, wasn't she???


----------



## Nancy7

^ Yes, she said she cried after the interview.


----------



## sunny2

Damn look at Hayden P's legs! All those times she's been going to the gym really paid off! I'm loving the denim dress w/ white blazer and mad marys combo!


----------



## crnklbn

Heidi Klum


----------



## sara999

i know she's pregnant but couldn't she wear a dress NOT made of aluminium foil!?


----------



## YaYa3

ewww ... is that her boob on the left?


----------



## sara999

i can't decide if she is wearing one of those sun windshield silvery protector things or the foil that people use to cover their windows to hide from the aliens???


----------



## lilmissb

is she pregnant AGAIN???


----------



## BagsR4Me

YaYa3 said:


> ewww ... is that her boob on the left?




 You are just too funny!! It does look really weird... What the heck is going on there??!


----------



## shopaholic7

YaYa3 said:


> ewww ... is that her boob on the left?


 
Haha!  I thought the same thing...weird looking.


----------



## absolutanne

LavenderIce said:


> Nicky & Paris H.



Damn paris has GIANT feet!  The white pumps make it look even longer...


----------



## crnklbn

Blake Lively


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sara999 said:


> i can't decide if she is wearing one of those sun windshield silvery protector things or the foil that people use to cover their windows to hide from the aliens???


 
definately aliens


----------



## msJenna

karwood said:


> Michelle Trachtenberg wearing VPs:



Those shoes are the worst match for this dress and her skin tone just clashes so horribly.
Her legs also look massive! Really bad choice.


----------



## crnklbn

Alessandra Ambrosio & Bruno (Sacha Baron Cohen)


----------



## Speedah

crnklbn said:


> Heidi Klum



Is it just me or do her feet look like bricks? BAD choice in shoes for that dress. And everything you ladies said about the dress, agreed.



lilmissb said:


> is she pregnant AGAIN???



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## crnklbn

lilmissb said:


> is she pregnant AGAIN???



yes!!! where have u been?? lol


----------



## carlinha

crnklbn said:


> yes!!! where have u been?? lol



heidi is like the baby machine!!!


----------



## crnklbn

Kellie Pickler


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim K.


----------



## csre

Klum's outfit is horrible!

I love looking at mad marys, not sure i would wear them, but they look so good on some people (just like differas)


----------



## lilmissb

crnklbn said:


> yes!!! where have u been?? lol



Under a rock clearly!


----------



## meggyg8r

Speedah said:


> Is it just me or do her feet look like bricks? BAD choice in shoes for that dress. And everything you ladies said about the dress, agreed.


 

 I TOTALLY agree... and I mean, there are CERTAINLY ways to make larger feet not look so large.. but these look like size 13s!


----------



## floridasun8

Is Kelli Pickler wearing samira strass??       Or are they just lizard?   Can't tell.


----------



## meggyg8r

I think they might be watersnake?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I think they are glitter?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I think they're pixie dust! LOL! Just kidding, I'm delirious. If those are the glitter ron rons, they are very cute. Almost like a poor girl's samira strass!


----------



## hya_been

So I think I spotted some CLs, but I only watched the first 30 seconds without the sound.
http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2009/06/15/oh-my-goodness-paris-hiltons-shoe-closet

I think people are pretty harsh in commenting on her large feet in the comments below.  She's probably around 6 ft. It makes sense for her feet to be large, but people are saying only men will fit into her shoes.


----------



## Bitstuff

hya_been said:


> So I think I spotted some CLs, but I only watched the first 30 seconds without the sound.
> http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2009/06/15/oh-my-goodness-paris-hiltons-shoe-closet
> 
> I think people are pretty harsh in commenting on her large feet in the comments below.  She's probably around 6 ft. It makes sense for her feet to be large, but people are saying only men will fit into her shoes.



I agree, her feet can't be bigger than 41 or 42, and those sizes are not gigantic. I don't think that  one's foot size (or any physical feature!) should be something to be ashamed of. She looks fine, and so do her feet.

On that note, can anyone ID her blue jersey dress in the pic posted on the page before or so?


----------



## sunny2

Paris Hilton is 5'8" and a size 11 according to many websites.


----------



## crnklbn

Heidi Montag


----------



## luxlover

HalcyonGirl said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith


 Is Jada wearing nude rolandos?


----------



## betty*00

crnklbn said:


> Kellie Pickler


 
Kellie must be really short (she's even in heels) or Taylor must be really tall.


----------



## betty*00

crnklbn said:


> Blake Lively


 
Blake looks absolutely stunning here.


----------



## brintee

^^the color of that dreass is freaking amazing!!


----------



## Marisa783

luxlover said:


> Is Jada wearing nude rolandos?




I think these are the camel Rolandos


----------



## Nancy7

^ ITA Blake looks amazing.


----------



## Karenada

LavenderIce said:


> Sienna Miller in Differas from US Vogue July 2009:


 
LOVE this pic.


----------



## moshi_moshi

cool photo!  something about her just irks me though.


----------



## crnklbn

Megan Fox Wearing Alti Pumps (?)


----------



## brintee

^^are those Biancas?


----------



## madamelizaking

they definitley look like the rouge bianca's! Is that in russia?


----------



## sara999

i only like the sienna miller pic because you can't see her face!


----------



## crnklbn

madamelizaking said:


> they definitley look like the rouge bianca's! Is that in russia?



yea, it's @ the Moscow premiere of "Transformers 2" today. It's the only pics i've seen where u can see shoes, hopefully we'll get more!


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Heidi Montag:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Blake Lively:


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Heidi Klum:


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm not sure if this is recent because it seems she's worn this exact outfit before, Michelle Pfeiffer:


----------



## YaYa3

heidi klum ... that IS her boob and it looks gross.  where is the other boob?  seriously.


----------



## one little bow.

betty*00 said:


> Kellie must be really short (she's even in heels) or Taylor must be really tall.



taylor swift is really tall! She's like 5'11". I love her, she's incredible!!


----------



## LavenderIce

crnklbn said:


> yea, it's @ the Moscow premiere of "Transformers 2" today. It's the only pics i've seen where u can see shoes, hopefully we'll get more!


 
Here's another one.  Megan Fox wearing the Biancas:


----------



## adeana

^^ Not sure how much I like the fuschia with burgundy.


----------



## LavenderIce

I was just thinking that adena!  I think she should have gone with platine Very Galaxys instead.


----------



## noah8077

Haha, I was going to post the same thing as soon as I saw the picture, not loving the red and pink combo.


----------



## Speedah

Saw this photo in an ebay and the only thing that came to mind was "Differa Hell!"...I think you all will understand why.


----------



## sara999

i'm serious! they should pay US to teach them how to wear CLs!


----------



## LavenderIce

sara999 said:


> i'm serious! they should pay US to teach them how to wear CLs!


 
Not just HOW to wear CLs, but which ones to wear with their outfits.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> i'm sorry, girls, but i can't STAND jada.  she is so into herself.  she was on the 'today' show this morning in this same outfit.  ugh.



from personal knowledge, Jada isn't into herself, but she is a very confident woman...  and I love it.  she's a very nice person...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Speedah said:


> Saw this photo in an ebay and the only thing that came to mind was "Differa Hell!"...I think you all will understand why.



ITA... toes hanging all over the damn shoes...  They look gawguss from the back, but hell in the front!


----------



## YaYa3

well, thank you, *dc.*  i'm very happy to know that!


----------



## sara999

sometimes jada kinda creeps me out (when she was doing that wholoe....rockstar thing) but i do love that she and will smith are still married after all these years. it gives me hope!


----------



## crnklbn

Kellie Pickler


----------



## lolitablue

I think that the Differas look good on Kellie and that dress is smokin' on her!


----------



## b00mbaka

Fantasia


----------



## crnklbn

^^ she looks good! where is that from??


----------



## cllover

at the differa toe overflow quartet!  The one from the back- can't really tell but chances are there is overflow!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Speedah said:


> Saw this photo in an ebay and the only thing that came to mind was "Differa Hell!"...I think you all will understand why.


 
and to think...  i almost got those!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Fantasia looks fantastic there!  any idea what shoe she's wearing?


----------



## lilmissb

Silver or anthra glitter NP's?


----------



## crnklbn

Another one of Megan Fox


----------



## karwood

Lauren Conrad wearing Declic:


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese. I think she is wearing Pin-Up:


----------



## sara999

love the kirkwoods on the other girl too


----------



## bykimber

Heidi Montag


----------



## JadeVetti

b00mbaka said:


> Fantasia
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/fantasia9.jpg


 
She looks very different!


----------



## JadeVetti

HalcyonGirl said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith


 
Love 'er.  Love 'em both.


----------



## Nancy7

Speedah said:


> Saw this photo in an ebay and the only thing that came to mind was "Differa Hell!"...I think you all will understand why.


 
Isn't this an example of what some women on tPF would call the "claw".  Fergie and Megans "claw" is just not attractive.  Don't understand why they don't size up.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow, fan fan actually looks well really great in that pic


----------



## meggyg8r

teehee that's Fergie  Nancy!


----------



## Nancy7

ooops Thanks Meggy


----------



## crnklbn

Jenna Dewan


----------



## moshi_moshi

is it just me or is megan fox totally overrated?  i just don't see the big deal.


----------



## lolitablue

moshi_moshi said:


> is it just me or is megan fox totally overrated?  i just don't see the big deal.


----------



## HalieB

moshi_moshi said:


> is it just me or is megan fox totally overrated? i just don't see the big deal.


 
totally


----------



## cllover

^yup, agreed.  Angelina, on the other hand - I'm a huge fan!   Girl crush!


----------



## LavenderIce

moshi_moshi said:


> is it just me or is megan fox totally overrated? i just don't see the big deal.


 
You're not the only one.  I don't get it either.


----------



## lilmissb

Megan Fox is a hoe. Sorry, that's my opinion!


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha *lilmiss*! I heard on the radio they were comparing Megan Fox to Angelina ... i was like, who's Megan Fox?!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Really? I would NEVER EVER compare the 2. Angelina is HAWT! Megan is a blowhard. Actually she's only ever pretty in Transformers.


----------



## meggyg8r

I think Megan is pretty and has a nice body but she is certainly not all that she is made out to be.  She also doesn't make the best clothing/shoe choices so that doesn't help! She does have a great first name though. 

I'm still on the fence about Angelina. I think she is extremely pretty and has a great body but I also think she gets a bit hyped up.


----------



## lilmissb

^I think Megan has a wonderful first name too!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

tee-hee awww


----------



## crnklbn

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## legaldiva

DC-Cutie said:


> from personal knowledge, Jada isn't into herself, but she is a very confident woman... and I love it. she's a very nice person...


 
I love Jada & I want to be her ... what an amazing role model for women!


----------



## crnklbn

Maggie Grace


----------



## Nancy7

*Not CL's but does anyone know the maker of Kobe's wifes dress?  My friend says she has to have it.*


----------



## crnklbn

Aubrey O'Day (Louboutins?)


----------



## Marisa783

^I think those are YSL?


----------



## crnklbn

Marisa783 said:


> ^I think those are YSL?



o, i wasn't sure if they're louboutin or not. do you what they're called exactly?


----------



## ledaatomica

Not sure if this was posted before but I just love the way Lydia hearst dressed her Differas


----------



## meggyg8r

Marisa783 said:


> ^I think those are YSL?



They are definitely YSL, don't know the style name though.


----------



## moshi_moshi

crnklbn said:


> o, i wasn't sure if they're louboutin or not. do you what they're called exactly?


 
they were on sale at barneys.com for a while.  they're a version of the tribute sandal.  they came in black and brown patent.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian and her shoe twin:


----------



## karwood

Kendra Wilkinson wearing Alta Nodo:


----------



## LavenderIce

Reese Witherspoon wearing Tarifa:


----------



## archygirl

melialuvs2shop said:


> and to think...  i almost got those!!!



*melia*, they look smokin' hot if you get the proper size, not a pair that are too small and will effect overflow!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Shannen Doherty:


----------



## surlygirl

I love the Devas. Definitely a shoe that looks amazing in real life. They look fabulous on *kuromi*!


----------



## cllover

karwood said:


> Kendra Wilkinson wearing Alta Nodo:


Anyone know what sandals Kendra's friend is wearing?  The buckles are so cute!


----------



## LavenderIce

They look better on kuromi than Shannen.  Just like the Differas look better on archy than most of the celebs.


----------



## adeana

I think tpf ladies wear most of these shoes better than the celebs!


----------



## sara999

ITA adeana! we are women of the world, working hard and doing our best each day - we are the real celebrities!!


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> They look better on kuromi than Shannen.  Just like the Differas look better on archy than most of the celebs.



Gosh, THANKS, *Lav*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

surlygirl said:


> I love the Devas. Definitely a shoe that looks amazing in real life. They look fabulous on *kuromi*!





LavenderIce said:


> They look better on kuromi than Shannen. Just like the Differas look better on archy than most of the celebs.



awww, thanks *surly* and *Lavender*!   

i  my Devas!  surly, have you tried them on yet?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I haven't ... they didn't have my size at my local Saks. But I did call the LV boutique to see if they had my size! You definitely rock them, *kuromi*!!!


----------



## flowergirly

cllover said:


> Anyone know what sandals Kendra's friend is wearing? The buckles are so cute!


Yes, I like those _so_ much better than the double platforms.


----------



## scarlettsole

surlygirl said:


> I love the Devas. Definitely a shoe that looks amazing in real life. They look fabulous on *kuromi*!



ITA! When I saw them on the Saks website I was most definitely not a fan of the style at all. Then I saw  *kuromi's *pics and thought they looked amazing on her. Last weekend I looked at a pair at Saks and came really close to getting them. They are SO pretty in IRL!


----------



## madamelizaking

wow she wears these a lot..
i need to get a pair!!


----------



## ckh04

^^ I saw that same pic on people.com and they said her shoes were Louis Vuitton, but I could have sworn they were CL!!

http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20285186,00.html


----------



## honeybunch

Are these simples that Sienna is wearing?  And is her friend in the metallic leggings wearing Declics?


----------



## ShoeNoob

ckh04 said:


> ^^ I saw that same pic on people.com and they said her shoes were Louis Vuitton, but I could have sworn they were CL!!
> 
> http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20285186,00.html



No way, those are totally Declics! She's been seen out in them a zillion times. And yes, MadameLiza, you definitely need to get a pair. They're heavenly.


----------



## ShoeNoob

honeybunch said:


> Are these simples that Sienna is wearing?  And is her friend in the metallic leggings wearing Declics?



Hmm fairly certain the friend is in Declics. Sienna's look a tiny bit more pointy than my Simples... could they be Ron Rons?


----------



## _Danielle_

ShoeNoob said:


> Hmm fairly certain the friend is in Declics. Sienna's look a tiny bit more pointy than my Simples... could they be Ron Rons?


Clichy 100 mm for sure


----------



## crnklbn

Lady GaGa


----------



## coutureddd

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ Call me crazy, but I really like the way Khloe Kardashian is wearing the Differas!


----------



## adeana

^^ She may be the first celeb without either the "crab catcher" or else her toes trying to escape the end of the shoe.


----------



## lichda

love those boots!  what style is that?  is it an ariella talon or something different?  

lady gaga is one of those weird cases where i can't really tell what she looks like because she's always in such extreme costume.  maybe that's the point...?



crnklbn said:


> Lady GaGa


----------



## wutevz101

heiress-ox said:


> ^^ Call me crazy, but I really like the way Khloe Kardashian is wearing the Differas!



i completely agree!  she's the first person i've seen that actually looks good in them and wears them correctly (i love it with the pink dress-shirt).

i also love kourtney kardashian's louis vuitton "spicy" sandals!


----------



## coutureddd

kim kardashian at the much music awards


----------



## eggpudding

^^First Miss Clichy sighting?


----------



## madamelizaking

I think you're right, i thought th esame thing when I saw the pic


----------



## moshi_moshi

wutevz101 said:


> i completely agree! she's the first person i've seen that actually looks good in them and wears them correctly (i love it with the pink dress-shirt).
> 
> i also love kourtney kardashian's louis vuitton "spicy" sandals!


 
ita!  and i also love those lv spicy sandals


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole wearing croc Yoyo Zeppas:


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Love Hewitt wearing nude patent New Simples:


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge wearing HP:


----------



## LavenderIce

Mel B.


----------



## savvysgirl

I never see Mel B in anything else apart form swim wear or undies these days!


----------



## jancedtif

^If I had her body, I wouldn't wear anything except swim wear or undies too!


----------



## sara999

jancedtif said:


> ^If I had her body, I wouldn't wear anything except swim wear or undies too!


took the words RIGHT OUTTA MY MOUTH!


----------



## cllover

Mel B's face is kinda *scary*... LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Kim Kardashian wearing Miss Clichy:


----------



## moshi_moshi

i like kim but this dress does nothing for her, in that photo of her blowing a kiss it makes her look big!  and she's not, shes curvy!


----------



## sara999

i find that sweetheart strapless dresses tend to make us bigger chested ladies look a bit saggy sometimes


----------



## madamelizaking

^ is it suede?? it looks like it... I definitley concur on that one sara, strapless bra's are useless!!! I also think the fact that Kim's makeup is a lot more subtle  than usual makes it not  "pop" as much


----------



## luxlover

Oh the Miss Clichy looks great on her. I wonder if they're comfortable to walk in. Does anyone know the heel height on the Miss Clichy?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Mel B is always prancing around in next to nothing.


----------



## madamelizaking

^ I guess that's what happens when you're living in vegas  I would be at the pool all the time...Maybe she's promoting her peep-show?

 If i'm not mistaken the miss clichy's are 140s


----------



## heiress-ox

I love Kim in the Miss Clichys - although I think you're right the dress doesn't do too many favors for her - I think it may be the lines creating odd optical illusions. Oh well, I still adore the girl!!


----------



## needloub

Seeing Mel B in her bikini....I need to work out!  :boxing:


----------



## crnklbn

Beyonce


----------



## lilmissb

^What are they?


----------



## crnklbn

^^ i have no idea, i've never see them before! does anybody know??


----------



## flsurfergirl3

cllover said:


> Anyone know what sandals Kendra's friend is wearing?  The buckles are so cute!



They look like the Bebe Tanya to me

http://www.bebe.com/Tanya-Satin-Double-Velcro-Sandal/dp/B000Z2EI2E


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Mel B wearing next to nothing (again!) and Differas! Love that color!


----------



## one little bow.

the cast of Desperate Housewives pin-up style in louboutins and YSL. I think it's an ad, I found it online. It's such a cute idea!


----------



## LavenderIce

Vanessa Paradis wearing Wall Street:






Don't know her name, so I will call her "The Third Wheel" wearing roccia Pigalles with Russell Simmons and Noemie Leonoir


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ LOL at the third wheel comment.  I've never seen her before.


----------



## hya_been

Oh Paris Hilton this is ridiculous silver pigalles
pinkisthenewblog.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/062209_pariscamel.jpg


----------



## Nieners

That picture of Paris made me LOL, at least she's riding the camel in style hahaha.


----------



## LavenderIce

Aubrey O'Day wearing Fortunas


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ughh i am so tired of seeing here around... danity kane is over!!!


----------



## brintee

ditto *moshi*


----------



## madamelizaking

wait wait wait ! What is Nicollete Sherridan wearing?? I can't tell?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ they might not be CLs.. the red near the bottoms of them is the stool.


----------



## sara999

that's an old promo...unless they redid it?


----------



## meggyg8r

Nope, you're right, it's old. From the beginning of last season. Their latest promos won't have Edie in them.


----------



## nillacobain

I love the Miss Clichys on Kim!


----------



## jennified_

Aubrey has psycho eyes goin on...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

LavenderIce said:


> Aubrey O'Day wearing Fortunas



LOVE the Fortunas, but wth is wrong with her knee?!?!


----------



## KillerTofu

flsurfergirl3 said:


> LOVE the Fortunas, but wth is wrong with her knee?!?!


 Ew, you're right! There's something very wrong with her knee! It looks like there's a bone where there shouldn't be! *shudder*

ETA: Oh, and I believe "Third Wheel" is actually Forest Whitaker's wife (although I'm blanking on her name at the moment).


----------



## savvysgirl

meggyg8r said:


> Nope, you're right, it's old. From the beginning of last season. Their latest promos won't have Edie in them.



I take it Edie has departed then!


----------



## annaspanna33

How thin are Teri's legs on that Desperate housewives pic!!!!


----------



## adeana

^ ITA.  The DH calls that spooky skinny.


----------



## dancer1

Don't know her name, so I will call her "The Third Wheel" wearing roccia Pigalles with Russell Simmons and Noemie Leonoir 






[/QUOTE]

Her name is Jessica White, she is a model.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you dancer1.  I figured she was a model.  The site that I grabbed that from did not name her.  I knew someone here would know.


----------



## melzy




----------



## misselizabeth22

Maybe it's because she's sitting down, but I don't the Differa on her. I think my favorite celebrity thus far to rock them was Khloe Kardashian.


----------



## ShoeNoob

That's a much better pic of her in the Differas than in other sightings... she's also been seen wearing them with jeans TUCKED IN to the top straps  

Khloe and Kate Winslet wear them best, among the stars anyway.


----------



## lilmissb

Don't forget JLo


----------



## cllover

ugh I really don't like JLH blonde.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Love Hewitt wearing Armadillo:


----------



## madamelizaking

I. Need. Grey. Skinny. Jeans. end of story.


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL, so do I but I want them really charcoal-ly


----------



## sara999

i want to be skinny enough to wear skinny jeans!


----------



## Bitstuff

sara, you need to love yourself the way you are!


----------



## sara999

aww that's sweet bitstuff 

not gonna happen though, i appreciate the thought


----------



## misselizabeth22

madamelizaking said:


> I. Need. Grey. Skinny. Jeans. end of story.


 

I got my most favorite pair of Grey ones from American Eagle. They're reasonably priced, and make your butt look AMAZING; add some CL's and you're a man eater.


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ Elizabeth I think I have the same ones- they are killers!


----------



## karwood

Miranda Kerr wearing Decollete:





http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/16850454khkarwood6242009124048PM.jpg


----------



## karwood

Lucy Liu. I am stumped as to what the is the name of this style:


----------



## LavenderIce

Ashley Tisdale in a peeptoe bootie


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Megan Fox wearing Bianca


----------



## karwood

In case anybody is wondering, these booties are called *Treopli*




LavenderIce said:


> Ashley Tisdale in a peeptoe bootie


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Seriously loving those booties and I am NOT a booties  fan (bootie, yes)



misselizabeth22 said:


> I got my most favorite pair of Grey ones from American Eagle. They're reasonably priced, and make your butt look AMAZING; add some CL's and you're a man eater.


 

Ooh reasonably priced AND make the butt amazing?? I'm off to American Eagle!! It's SO Hard to find GOOD jeans at a good price!! Are they this season??


----------



## cllover

LOL at Lucy Liu's couture way of looking bustier!


----------



## savvysgirl

Can anyone tell me what LV purse is JLH carrying on the previous page. TIA!


----------



## lilmissb

^*savvys* I believe it's the palermo but not on which size.


----------



## justkell

somebody please talk me out of ordering the treoplis!!! tell me i can't wear them in the summer cause it's too hot and tell me i can't wear them in the fall cause they're open toe and will be too cold. somebody, anybody, everybody, please!!!!


----------



## cllover

^sorry, someone else do it!  I'm sold on the open-toed bootie trend - so chic!  :shame:


----------



## madamelizaking

J to the LO izzle


----------



## Kamilla850

J Lo looks gorgeous, she looks like she lost a lot of weight.  Does anyone have anymore pics of her in this outfit.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

She looks AWESOME! I'd love to see more pics too!


----------



## JuneHawk

madamelizaking said:


> I. Need. Grey. Skinny. Jeans. end of story.



If you can rock them, get them!  I couldn't really wear them prebaby, much less now.


----------



## Laurelin

That's the best I've seen Jennifer looking for ages!  Love it!


----------



## LavenderIce

J Lo does look fab!  All the other pictures I've seen are from the front of the car, so there is a serious lack of shots of her ensemble.


----------



## needloub

JLo and I are shoe twins!! I can't wait for the mailman to come!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Not the best video
http://www.mefeedia.com/entry/jennifer-lopez-and-marc-anthony-look-on-at-cecconis/19937935

Here's another one from a couple years back, not sure if it was posted...same restaurant


----------



## LavenderIce

I've never seen them in this color-Kim Kardashian in Ariella Clous?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

justkell said:


> somebody please talk me out of ordering the treoplis!!! tell me i can't wear them in the summer cause it's too hot and tell me i can't wear them in the fall cause they're open toe and will be too cold. somebody, anybody, everybody, please!!!!


 
maybe someone in the CCLO might be able to help you with that...  i'm sure they're good at talking some sense into those of us in similar situations 


i wasn't into the peep-toe booties thing, but those pics of the treoplis have me sold!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

ughhhh I miss my Ariella Clous....


----------



## crnklbn

Rihanna


----------



## crnklbn

Carmen Electra


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Is that Pharrel that Rhianna is with?

*June-* Hey June!! Long time no see  How's the bebe?


----------



## moshi_moshi

madamelizaking said:


> ^ Is that Pharrel that Rhianna is with?
> 
> *June-* Hey June!! Long time no see  How's the bebe?


 
looks like it.


----------



## crnklbn

Olivia Munn






and yes that is Pharrell with Rihanna!


----------



## coutureddd

leighton meester out in nyc today


----------



## sara999

LOVE her!! (leighton)


----------



## brintee

Me too!


----------



## karwood

Not a fan of the Miss Fortune, but they look awesome on Leighton Meester



coutureddd said:


> leighton meester out in nyc today


----------



## rockvixen76

LavenderIce said:


> Another of Megan Fox wearing Bianca



I have just bought these and they are AWESOME!!!!! can't wait for an excuse to wear them!!!


----------



## carlinha

JLO looks phenomenal in that fuxia dress!!!  and yes looks like she lost a lot of weight... not that she was fat before!


----------



## crnklbn

Melania *****


----------



## madamelizaking

Damn, I hope I look as good as Melania when I get to her age... She always has that stone cold look on her face though, can't she SMILE? come on girl, your rock WEIGHS MORE than my car! (not really, exaggerating  )


----------



## jennified_

^ haha - I couldn't agree more. She looks fierce though!


----------



## lilmissb

Melania looks HOT! Loving the nude pigalles. BTW, what's her claim to fame? Was she anything before marrying Donald? Was she a model?


----------



## misselizabeth22

She was a model but I don't who she was with..


----------



## Bitstuff

Melania is gorgeous and always impeccable. I love her. But the look on her face? No emotions = no wrinkles!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Aha! so that's the secret. I thought it was just a good Plastic Surgeon  I'm going to try and be stiffed face today, let's see if it works. OOOH!!! Now we know why Victoria Beckham always looks that way!


----------



## LavenderIce

Speaking of Victoria Beckham


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Rihanna
















Leighton wearing Miss Fortune from another angle


----------



## JuneHawk

madamelizaking said:


> ^ Is that Pharrel that Rhianna is with?
> 
> *June-* Hey June!! Long time no see  How's the bebe?



He's great!  I see you had your own little bundle already!


----------



## Speedah

Is it just me or do ankle boots or higher just look really weird with summer-wear? I just don't get it...


----------



## sara999

i find that even my gladiator sandals witgh the ankle cuff...my ankle gets sweaty under the cuff! not something i would wear


----------



## noah8077

Speedah said:


> Is it just me or do ankle boots or higher just look really weird with summer-wear? I just don't get it...


 
I was completely thinking this too.  I don't like.


----------



## jancedtif

Speedah said:


> Is it just me or do ankle boots or higher just look really weird with summer-wear? I just don't get it...


 
Neither do I...


----------



## moshi_moshi

Speedah said:


> Is it just me or do ankle boots or higher just look really weird with summer-wear? I just don't get it...


 
me either!


----------



## bugmenot

Lauren Conrad @ L.A. Candy Book Signing @ Barnes & Noble


----------



## madamelizaking

Wow, they're her favorite huh! Makes me want a pair!!!! I think I say that every time.


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Carmen Electra






She partially shaved her head:


----------



## cllover

^What?! She partially shaved her head?  Why? 

LOL *madamelizaking*, maybe she's trying to hide the fact that she *has* had plastic surgery - the unnatural stiffness tends to show when they smile 

I love VB's blue birkin - sooo pretty!


----------



## madamelizaking

^^ Makes sense...couldn't not smile, my baby makes me laugh  and smile without even trying


----------



## cllover

^aww  I think not smiling or laughing is too high a price to pay if that's what it takes to avoid wrinkles lol


----------



## madamelizaking

Agreed!! wrinkles can prove you live a good life


----------



## lilflobowl

did Carmen Electra really partially shave her head or is the hair on that part just slicked back & pinned down with a bobby pin under her tresses?

I don't like the mid-calf boots with the daisy dukes either, all it makes me think of is sweaty feet. Eek! 

JLo looks phenomenal in her HL & CL combo!!


----------



## crnklbn

Kourtney Kardashian Wearing White Differas


----------



## bugmenot

Paris Hilton @ The Quantum Night Club in Dubai  (super big pic, sorry)

i love the last pic, the guy is totally loving her shoes!


----------



## Nancy7

^ Ya sure he's lookin' at her shoes?


----------



## Nieners

_Dislike Paris, like the shoes!_


----------



## LavenderIce

Robin Antin wearing Bianca:











Kourtney Kardashian in Differa:











Reese Witherspoon in Tarifa Zeppa:


----------



## thoang0705

Are those Camilla Scavgaard (ms?) that the youngest is wearing?  Her name slipped my mind.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yes, Khloe is wearing Camilla Skovgaard shoes.


----------



## crnklbn

LeToya Luckett


----------



## heiress-ox

I think Kourtney rocks the bone differas quite nicely - I do not detect the sin of toe overhang!! Paris looks AMAZING - sorry I know the girl is a bit much, bu tshe looks on point and hershoes are fabulous (are they the black patent Bianca?)


----------



## crnklbn

Keke Palmer


----------



## crnklbn

Ciara


----------



## rilokiley

Dita Von Teese with Msr. Louboutin on his boat in Egypt.

From Dita's Twitter page:

http://twitpic.com/8m5p1


----------



## provocateur123

I dont know if this even belongs in this thread or not..but, royalty wearing Louboutins :
(sheikha moza of qatar visiting elysee palace)


----------



## scorpio13

rilokiley said:


> Dita Von Teese with Msr. Louboutin on his boat in Egypt.
> 
> From Dita's Twitter page:
> 
> http://twitpic.com/8m5p1



If you look through her twitter a bit, Dita's got some AWESOME action shots!


----------



## Bitstuff

I love Carla Bruni's dress! (And her in general, le sigh) It's really hard to walk in a dress that you're constantly stepping on, she's certainly talented.


----------



## Elise499

Monica in Paola



 

Melody Thornton in Bloody Mary



 

Alicia Keys in Spartenvol and boots



 

Can ID her boots ?


----------



## LavenderIce

Maybe Alicia is wearing the Brigitte?  Have to see more pics to be certain.


----------



## floridasun8

Alicia looks great!  Beautiful blue dress.  Now, Melody Thorton on the other hand....  :blink:   That dress doesnt look like it covers much! LOL


----------



## Elise499

They don't look like the Brigitte. You can see them better on that picture


----------



## Nieners

provocateur123 said:


> I dont know if this even belongs in this thread or not..but, royalty wearing Louboutins :
> (sheikha moza of qatar visiting elysee palace)



_I love that maxi dress _


----------



## b00mbaka

Wow! There were so many CL sightings at BET Awards last night! Here's another:

Keyshia Cole
http://bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/bet-awards-2009-004.jpg


----------



## mistyknightwin

b00mbaka said:


> Wow! There were so many CL sightings at BET Awards last night! Here's another:
> 
> Keyshia Cole
> http://bossip.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/bet-awards-2009-004.jpg



Valentine! I did not like Keisha outfit last night - she looked crazy lol I wonder what material those pants were made from?!


----------



## lolitablue

Alicia looked amazing!! Love the pistachio dress!!! Awesome!


----------



## cllover

Thanks, *rilo* for the tip to Dita's page!  I LOVE the Lady Page in pink!!! - I guess it's red but still so pretty.

http://twitpic.com/5x40b


----------



## b00mbaka

mistyknightwin said:


> Valentine! I did not like Keisha outfit last night - she looked crazy lol I wonder what material those pants were made from?!



I wasn't able to view the awards last night but from the pictures, her whole outfit was a hot mess. The pointed bustier, nursing home capris, and the lillians make her feet look big.


----------



## Nereavi

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## jennified_

^She looks HOT


----------



## honeybunch

bugmenot said:


> Lauren Conrad @ L.A. Candy Book Signing @ Barnes & Noble



What height are Lauren's Declics?  They don't look too high.


----------



## cllover

Looks like 120 to me.


----------



## ledaatomica

Elise499 said:


> Melody Thornton in Bloody Mary



 holy awful! gee .. I wonder who is the designer responsible for that. 

feel so bad for those lovely BMs..


----------



## CCKL

^^ I think its Alexander McQueen


----------



## b00mbaka

ledaatomica said:


> holy awful! gee .. I wonder who is the designer responsible for that.
> 
> feel so bad for those lovely BMs..



LOL! I've seen it paired with tights and it didn't look bad at all. I think it's her hair and harsh make-up


----------



## cllover

^She needs to wear pants or legging with that at least!  Loving the way the BMs look, though.


----------



## rdgldy

I was wondering where the bottom half of the outfit was.  The shoes are gorgeous though.


----------



## jancedtif

^And she has very pretty legs, but the outfit is not good.


----------



## LavenderIce

Rihanna in Pigalle


----------



## LavenderIce

Carmen Electra in Adona flat


----------



## crnklbn

A HQ Of Rihanna In Pigalles


----------



## sunny2

I can't look at Rihanna the same eversince the Chris beat-her-down incident. I hope the trial goes in her favor and justice gets served.


----------



## jennified_

Didn't he plead guilty? ^


----------



## Marisa783

Jennified, you're right. He plead guilty and got 5 years probation and something like 180 hours community service.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ yea he's doing community service and is on probation.


----------



## sunny2

jennified_ said:


> Didn't he plead guilty? ^




Nope he plead "not guilty"

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Music/04/06/chris.brown/index.html

His attorney, Mark Geragos, tried to get the case dismissed

I actually didn't know about this:

"Brown's plea deal will require him to spend 180 days in a labor domestic violence program and get five years probation for felony assault. "


I was hoping he would get some jail time


----------



## katyxb

Brenda Song


----------



## justkell

^^^ He got that deal because he changed his plea to guilty


----------



## katyxb

More Brenda Song


----------



## lilmissb

Who's Brenda Song? Actress?


----------



## thatscute

lilmissb said:


> Who's Brenda Song? Actress?


 
yep she's a disney channel actress


----------



## Bitstuff

justkell said:


> ^^^ He got that deal because he changed his plea to guilty



Plus he had no prior criminal record.

Well he has one now so he'd better watch out. Thinking about that bastard still makes me so angry.

Now back to shoes!


----------



## flowergirly

Bitstuff said:


> Plus he had no prior criminal record.
> 
> Well he has one now so he'd better watch out. Thinking about that bastard still makes me so angry.
> 
> Now back to shoes!


Yep, back to shoes....

He should be beaten with the "business" end of a Pigalle 120.


Okay, I'm better now.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Rihanna again...


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## one little bow.

LavenderIce said:


> Cheryl Cole



love the skirt, can anyone ID it?


----------



## cllover

^Love her shirt!


----------



## Laurelin

I know, first thing I thought was how great the shirt would be for work!

Second thought being "if that skirt were any shorter...."


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I just love her outfit, from head to toe.  She looks great!


----------



## lilmissb

I love Cheryl's outfit! And I need her legs....


----------



## BagLover21

i love the color of her rolandos!


----------



## Elise499

one little bow. said:


> love the skirt, can anyone ID it?



It's Louis Vuitton


----------



## LavenderIce

A couple more of Rihanna in Batgirl












Another of Cheryl Cole






Reese Witherspoon in Tarifa Zeppa


----------



## sara999

what i wouldn't give for a celeb body. not that they don't work their @sses off for it.......but i wish i could get the body without the effort 


rihanna's look like batgirl pigalles, not like the batgirl ernesta/kika type thing. is there a different version?


----------



## meggyg8r

*sara*, if you had a personal trainer who could work you out for 4 hours a day and endless money to have a personal chef and/or the best food available you could look like that too. I always have to tell myself that when I see pics of how great celebs look and I get sad I don't look like that too.


----------



## LavenderIce

sara999 said:


> what i wouldn't give for a celeb body. not that they don't work their @sses off for it.......but i wish i could get the body without the effort
> 
> 
> *rihanna's look like batgirl pigalles, not like the batgirl ernesta/kika type thing. is there a different version*?


 
I believe there are two versions, the pump version like the Pigalles and the T strap one.  natassha posted a pic in the older New CLs thread.


----------



## savvysgirl

Hmm, Cheryl Cole looks weird!


----------



## honeybunch

Kate Moss.


----------



## ledaatomica

in Nude NPs

Excuse the question but Has Alexander Mcqueen gone nuts?


----------



## jaszmine

Wonder what would happen if you pulled that wayward dangly string?


----------



## absolutanne

LavenderIce said:


> I'm not sure if this is recent because it seems she's worn this exact outfit before, Michelle Pfeiffer:



Just flipped back some old pics, Michelle and I are shoe twins. Not many celebs wear the Mini Bout zeps especially in the taupe color. She looks classic.


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> in Nude NPs
> 
> Excuse the question but Has Alexander Mcqueen gone nuts?


Holy moly...I was going to say something about the trim on lampshades, but I don't think they've made those kinds of lamps in the past 50 years.


----------



## lilmissb

Not sure what he's doing but I don't like it at all! Hopefully that was a special one off couture piece!!! Hate to think of that on the general public!!!


----------



## mikakaren

jaszmine said:


> Wonder what would happen if you pulled that wayward dangly string?


----------



## adeana

jaszmine said:


> Wonder what would happen if you pulled that wayward dangly string?



Maybe someone already pulled it and that explains what happened to the front of the dress...


----------



## lilmissb

^


----------



## jaszmine

adeana said:


> Maybe someone already pulled it and that explains what happened to the front of the dress...


----------



## heiress-ox

ledaatomica said:


> in Nude NPs
> 
> Excuse the question but Has Alexander Mcqueen gone nuts?


 
That is _exactly_ what I was thinking to myself when I saw this picture. Also has Cheryl gone mad to be caught dead in that ridiculous get-up!?


----------



## Leescah

jaszmine said:


> Wonder what would happen if you pulled that wayward dangly string?



She'd flush....


----------



## sara999

well and she goes from looking so amazing to so sh!t at the change of an outfit. granted it makes me feel better about myself though!


----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## jaszmine

^ Did those come in leather or just satin?  I really like the style.  Each time I see them I like them even more!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jaszmine said:


> ^ Did those come in leather or just satin? I really like the style. Each time I see them I like them even more!


 
AFAIK, just satin...  i'm not a huge fan of satin, but from afar, the black ones can pass as not being satin.  they style grew on me as well so i got them and just love them!


----------



## jaszmine

Yeah, I'm feeling like satin or not; resistance is futile!

They are begging to be in leather though!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

jaszmine said:


> Yeah, I'm feeling like satin or not; resistance is futile!
> 
> They are begging to be in leather though!!


 
leather would rock my world!  but i guess it's better for me that they didn't come in leather, or else i would have paid full price for them!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I think the Paquita would be insane in suede, too! I love them!


----------



## kaeleigh

Suede or leather would both be great! I tried them on when they first came out, they are so comfortable. I would need to find them on sale


----------



## kaeleigh

What are these? Triclos??


----------



## lilmissb

^Could be decolletes


----------



## jennified_

For someone so young she dresses like shes 10 years older than she is ^


----------



## heiress-ox

jennified_ said:


> For someone so young she dresses like shes 10 years older than she is ^


 ITA!!! However, Hayden does have an impressive CL collection that rivals most celebs her age & older I've noticed!


----------



## madamelizaking

Hayden wears camel patent decolletes a lot so I'm assuming that's what it is 

I can't look at the olsen twins as adults, they'll always be babies to me 

I think Cheryl Cole Is going to an ice skating competition lol


----------



## adeana

madamelizaking said:


> I think Cheryl Cole Is going to an ice skating competition lol



OMG!! That is totally it!  Didn't see it until you said it.


----------



## lilmissb

WHAT??? That's HAYDEN????? Whoa!  :blink:


----------



## kaeleigh

madamelizaking said:


> Hayden wears camel patent decolletes a lot so I'm assuming that's what it is
> 
> I can't look at the olsen twins as adults, they'll always be babies to me
> 
> I think Cheryl Cole Is going to an ice skating competition lol


 
Thanks *madamelizaking* Looks like I need to be on the lookout for some camels*.*


----------



## sara999

love the olsens...don't know which one that is (ashley i think??) but she looks amazing. i love their style (photoshoots and normal)


----------



## oxox

I've had a look back but this thread moves rather fast! I don't think this is in here but I figured it wouldn't hurt to put it up. 
Roger Federer and his wife, Mirka. 

Having a hard time seeing what the shoes are with all the black.

http://tennisplanet.wordpress.com/2008/09/10/federer-and-mirka-together-in-photos/

I'll try and get the picture to show on the forum.


----------



## crnklbn

Katie Price


----------



## brintee

^^Sorry, but I think she kinda looks hooker-ish. JMO.


----------



## meggyg8r

^ ITA... ick


----------



## Nieners

_I can recall a picture of Hilary Duff in black Babels, can someone post it here again? I found it in an old thread but can't seem to find it back._


----------



## heiress-ox

ITA Katie Price is making the CLs look like some cheap highstreet shoes, because her ensemble and pose is just alllll so wrong


----------



## rockvixen76

Katie Price says it all really...........


----------



## ellieroma

Katie Price looks terible!


----------



## justkell

awwww i love katie price! i think she looks hot here, have to admit the loubies help her out!


----------



## creighbaby

justkell said:


> awwww i love katie price! i think she looks hot here, have to admit the loubies help her out!




I am a fan of katie price. this pose is a bit over the top, but she is amazing.


----------



## authenticplease

Sandra Bullock in Orlans


----------



## sara999

i don't like them paired with that dress. too much grey


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian wearing Differas


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad and Lo Bosworth


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Cheryl Cole


----------



## sara999

LavenderIce said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing Differas


isn't this....khloe?


----------



## heiress-ox

Not a huge fan of Sandra in those Orlans at all, I think she should've chosen a shoe that exposed more foot!
Khloe Kardashian looks fabulous in the differas - another celeb that can pull them off, yay!
Ahh Lauren in her trusty declics - makes me think I need a pair -she always looks great though! Lo looks lovely as well I've noticed she's been wearing a lot more CLs lately & they look wonderful!


----------



## LavenderIce

sara999 said:


> isn't this....khloe?


 

Oops!  It is Khloe.


----------



## sara999

well i know what kim looks like and the other K is the super tall one so this had to be the other one!


----------



## noah8077

^^No the other K is the super short one, lol.  Khloe is the tallest, then Kim, then Kourtney.


----------



## sara999

man. shows how much i know! they aren't really celebrities here in the UK


----------



## noah8077

sara999 said:


> man. shows how much i know! they aren't really celebrities here in the UK


 

I don't consider them huge celebs either, but I am a sucker for their show and don't know why.  DH asks me "why are we watching this again?" and I have no good response.


----------



## LavenderIce

noah8077 said:


> I don't consider them huge celebs either, but I am a sucker for their show and don't know why. DH asks me "why are we watching this again?" and I have no good response.


 
Me too.  I never cared for ANY of them and now I'm anticipating their spin off reality show.


----------



## sara999

i don't think we get their show here....i don't have cable so if it does air it's not on the free channels!


----------



## madamelizaking

They're lady grey in black suede 










oxox said:


> I've had a look back but this thread moves rather fast! I don't think this is in here but I figured it wouldn't hurt to put it up.
> Roger Federer and his wife, Mirka.
> 
> Having a hard time seeing what the shoes are with all the black.
> 
> http://tennisplanet.wordpress.com/2008/09/10/federer-and-mirka-together-in-photos/
> 
> I'll try and get the picture to show on the forum.


----------



## karwood

Ciara wearing Pigalles:


----------



## crnklbn

Ciara looks amazing in Pigalles!!


----------



## jaszmine

Can't go wrong with Pigalles!


----------



## sumnboutme

who's cheryl cole?


----------



## CCKL

^^Shes from Girls Aloud


----------



## sumnboutme

what's girls aloud?  lol


----------



## madamelizaking

A british band  LoL, I wouldn't know either if my husband weren't scottish!


----------



## ohNina

creighbaby said:


> I am a fan of katie price. this pose is a bit over the top, but she is amazing.



I hope this doesnt sound rude, but what is she amazing at?


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> A british band  LoL, I wouldn't know either if my husband weren't scottish!



lol, k...thanks...

and who is katie price?  sorry if i sound kinda dumb...i just don't follow celebs


----------



## sara999

don't worry debbie, they are british celebs!! katie price aka jordan is a model but i think she's a 'glamour' model since she certainly isn't a high fashion model. she married this boyband loser named peter andre and the were a celebrity laugh riot...and then they are now getting divorced. she's a bit bonkers IMO!

and chery cole (nee tweedy) is part of a famous girl pop group named girls loud. she is married to chelsea footballer (soccer) Ashley Cole.


----------



## madamelizaking

Lol *OhNina* I was thinking the same thing. Please don't hate me creigh


----------



## karwood

Kristin Davis wearing Madame Claude:


----------



## sara999

whoa the pattern on her dress is making me dizzy 

i don't like the necklace with her outfit but otherwise she looks gorgeous!


----------



## jennified_

I want MC's sooo bad


----------



## Nico3327

^Me too.  I so wish I could wear them but I tried on the navy patent at NM yesterday and that shoe just does not fit my foot the right way.  So sad...:cry:


----------



## JadeVetti

Lovin' those Pigalles.  Sex on heels, that's for sure .  She has on red in subtle places to compliment the shoes as well.  Nice.


----------



## otilia

JK Rowling
Sorry, but her outfit is awful. The shoes don´t go with her dress.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohhhh no haha, not liking that pairing at ALL!   With her billions, I'm sure she could have found a better pair of CLs to complement that dress.


----------



## brintee

^^^or a better dress to compliment the CL's lol


----------



## hya_been

*Nieners* hope this is the pic you wanted of Hilary Duff in babels.
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-their-louboutins-207788-518.html#post9635394


----------



## heiress-ox

Ohh no J.K Rowling what were you thinking? Surely your stylist could've stopped you?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*brintee *- Haha, true!


----------



## madamelizaking

It's like she wore them just to wear them


----------



## melialuvs2shop

madamelizaking said:


> It's like she wore them just to wear them


 
i totally agree... that's not good to wear such pieces of art like that 

that's like me going out in silver differas with what i have on now--  boxers & a tee i stole from my bf


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm sure your boyfriend would LOVE that though! lol


----------



## melialuvs2shop

madamelizaking said:


> I'm sure your boyfriend would LOVE that though! lol


 

he probably would!  

oh well, since i don't have sexy differas, black clichys will have to do the trick for now


----------



## betty*00

This is from the Sartorialist. Love her dress and Loubs!


----------



## sara999

lily allen in no barres


----------



## meggyg8r

LOL Sara!!!


----------



## sara999

fine fine i'll edit it out


----------



## meggyg8r

Got me laughing, though!!


----------



## sara999

haha me as well. but i guess it was very possible someone might get offended


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh yeah. That wouldn't have lasted long lol.


----------



## Karenada

betty*00 said:


> This is from the Sartorialist. Love her dress and Loubs!


 saw that pic earlier on sat, love the whole outfit and especially the CL


----------



## karwood

J.K. Rowling wearing Differa:


----------



## misselizabeth22

I like the Differas with that dress better just because of the contrast..
The flower one was overwhelming...


----------



## rockvixen76

^^ I just don't think the Differa is a good choice for her, she would have been better with a pump of some sort or a peep toe.


----------



## sara999

i like the differas with the blue dress but holy hell what is danrad wearing!?


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! JK was not thinking when she paired that first outfit up. I still don't think she should be wearing the differa though. She needs something classical. A children's writer should not look like a dom! :blink:

That pic from the satorialist is fabulous! Love that dress with the devas.

Hmmm, I'm with you *sara* not sure what the rad is wearing. I didn't realise he was THAT short either! Not sure who advised him to wear that gaudy outfit but they should be shot!


----------



## sara999

haha she is a powerful woman who deserves some power shoes!!!


the suit could've been saved if it wasn't for the BRIGHT PINK shirt and handkerchief. just ruins it all


----------



## Sharkbait

Ok, yes, I know this is creepy, but....

Watching a wrap up on the MJ funeral and the overhead helicopter shot of the family walking into the private funeral...and you can clearly see his mum, Katherine, and his daugher, Paris, wearing red soles. (too far away to see what style, of course!)  I had no idea they made CLs small enough to fit a 12 year old!


----------



## madamelizaking

Sorry if these were posted, stolen from the chenl thread







And Lookie Lookie! first glimpse of peep toe booties..not sure who this is


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ lookie, lookie indeed! those peep toe booties look fab on her!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Sharkbait said:


> Ok, yes, I know this is creepy, but....
> 
> Watching a wrap up on the MJ funeral and the overhead helicopter shot of the family walking into the private funeral...and you can clearly see his mum, Katherine, and his daugher, Paris, wearing red soles. (too far away to see what style, of course!) I had no idea they made CLs small enough to fit a 12 year old!


 
His oldest sister was wearing CLs too. It's not a great picture, but she's sitting the farthest left in the picture wearing the Frouprives. It wouldn't let me save the picture for copyright reasons, so you have to copy and paste the link below: 

co111w.col111.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=0&messageId=3843841a-a220-4aa7-a721-ed7cf5f602f1&Aux=44|0|8CBCD5600A85500|


----------



## sumnboutme

sara999 said:


> don't worry debbie, they are british celebs!! katie price aka jordan is a model but i think she's a 'glamour' model since she certainly isn't a high fashion model. she married this boyband loser named peter andre and the were a celebrity laugh riot...and then they are now getting divorced. she's a bit bonkers IMO!
> 
> and chery cole (nee tweedy) is part of a famous girl pop group named girls loud. she is married to chelsea footballer (soccer) Ashley Cole.



sorry for the late reply, but thanks *sara*!


----------



## Bitstuff

letsgoshopping said:


> His oldest sister was wearing CLs too. It's not a great picture, but she's sitting the farthest left in the picture wearing the Frouprives. It wouldn't let me save the picture for copyright reasons, so you have to copy and paste the link below:
> 
> co111w.col111.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=0&messageId=3843841a-a220-4aa7-a721-ed7cf5f602f1&Aux=44|0|8CBCD5600A85500|



That is a link to an email in your own mailbox. We can't access it. Maybe take a screenshot?


----------



## lilmissb

*Sharkbait* it's amazing what money can buy! LOL Plus she probably has size 35 or 34.5 sized feet anyway! Tweens these days seem to have giant feet!

Those peep toe boots look


----------



## madamelizaking

I didn't want to post this because I didin't think it would be appropriate...but since it's being talked about I guess I will. When his daughter spoke, I couldn't stop crying..


----------



## karwood

Heidi Klum either wearing Altis or Biancas;


----------



## madamelizaking

looks like bianca's...the  tips too round i think


----------



## Nancy7

Anyone know what sunglasses Janet Jackson was wearing at MJ's memorial service?


----------



## madamelizaking

I Thought they were valentino... lemme look


----------



## Nancy7

madamelizaking said:


> I didn't want to post this because I didin't think it would be appropriate...but since it's being talked about I guess I will. When his daughter spoke, I couldn't stop crying..


 
I know Madame.....it killed me when the family spoke. My heart breaks for them and the long road of healing they have ahead of them. The kids are so cute.....I hope they stay with his Mom. There are a couple of CL's on the stage.


----------



## crnklbn

who is wearing cls in the jackson family pic?


----------



## jancedtif

^Looks like the Michael's Mom and Daughter.


----------



## sumnboutme

^^yup...Frou Prive (Mom) and Love flats (daughter, at least that's what it looks like at this angle )...


----------



## madamelizaking

Katherine Jackson is such an amazing and strong woman And she rocks 5 inch heels at 79?!!


----------



## Nancy7

.


----------



## Nancy7

I believe that is MJ's oldest sister Rebbie and not MJ's Mother.  Not a lot of people know about her cause she wanted to stay out of the lime light.  In the Memorial pics they mention her name.


----------



## jancedtif

Nancy7 said:


> I believe that is MJ's oldest sister Rebbie and not MJ's Mother. Not a lot of people know about her cause she wanted to stay out of the lime light. In the Memorial pics they mention her name.


 
Thanks for the correction *Nancy*.  I do know who Rebbie is, it's just that she's put on so much weight.  Didn't recognize her.


----------



## moshi_moshi

nm.


----------



## Nancy7

^ Thank you!  I thought maybe they were Versace.


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh duh me i meant *versace*!!  so yes you are probably right... i read the previous post and wrote that instead.

so rephrase what i wrote before... the whole family wore *VERSACE* because of mjs love for the italian fashion house.  sorry for the mix up!


----------



## cllover

sara999 said:


> haha me as well. but i guess it was very possible someone might get offended


What was up with the Lily Allen pic?  I get here too slow LOL


----------



## sara999

it had boy private parts instead of a microphone courtesy of perez hilton


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL is that what it was????


----------



## brintee

lol, I assumed she was flicking the camera off! 



sara999 said:


> it had boy private parts instead of a microphone courtesy of perez hilton


----------



## cllover

Glad I missed that one, I guess...  LOL


----------



## crnklbn

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ awww, HP looks so cute in that pic!


----------



## heiress-ox

she really does - now i want some camel decolletes!


----------



## maianh_8686

HP looks lovely.. I don't have any loubies in nude/camel patent  i need to find one soonn


----------



## brintee

HP Loves those Decolletes...so sad mine were too big :cry:


----------



## sara999

HP looks stunning


----------



## crnklbn

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Speedah

^^  Love that bag!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

mmmm me too, Speeds!! Who makes it? I'm sooo not 'in' with the bag scene! I actually like her whole outfit. It's a little loud but I think it's all pulled together nicely.


----------



## Marrion

crnklbn said:


> Nicole Scherzinger


Wow! I don't like Nicole, but her boots are really nice


----------



## madamelizaking

i dunno... THe Alti Boots look kinda bulky...is it just me?


----------



## brintee

^^I agree...her feet look clod-hopperish to me too lol


----------



## moshi_moshi

don't really care for her or the shoes on her but i'll take that ysl leopard majorelle ASAP!  lol


----------



## mal

^^^ the bag !


----------



## crnklbn

Elle Macpherson


----------



## madamelizaking

Hot DARN! I Pray that I look like that by her age!! Minus the too dry makeup and lack of undereye concealer!


----------



## YaYa3

how old is she, *liza??*


----------



## crnklbn

^^ she's 46!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

It's bizarre my brother's girlfriend resembles her... Sorry know she's not wearing CL's but Sunny definitely mirrors a younger Elle.


----------



## crnklbn

The Man Himself!!!!


----------



## Speedah

^^  :wondering :blink:


----------



## carlinha

OMG that is just WEIRD.


----------



## madamelizaking

Lol you guys haven't seen that yet? I wish I photo printed that and got it signed


----------



## cllover

^LOL that would've been great - and hear what he has to say about that pic!


----------



## madamelizaking

*Cllover-* SCP boutique might have the black jazz/burgandy heel toe in 35.5


----------



## Speedah

Do you think the pair he's wearing were custom made?  Or he has small feet for a man! :weird:


----------



## madamelizaking

my husband would fit in a 40 . Oh, man, I would KILL To see him in pigalle's!


----------



## Speedah

^^  I really want my DF to try my shoes on even though they're way too small...just so he understands the talent that it takes to walk in 5 inch heels!


----------



## madamelizaking




----------



## Speedah

^^ Love that dress! Anyone know what it is? I'm not sure about those shoes on her with it though, look too clunky to me.


----------



## madamelizaking

Yea I think if the platform were thinner it would e better. She has pretty big feet


----------



## cllover

oooooh thanks, madamelizaking:   My heart's desire is the patent and burgundy toe that sold out in my size on the neimanmarcus website but maybe I will be tempted by the jazz/burgundy combo


----------



## cllover

hmm still on the fence on the Biancas... 
Who's the guy she is with?


----------



## Nancy7

Is Paris wearing Bianca's?


----------



## mikakaren

^ the guy is someone on her legal team. She was walking into court.


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my Msr Louboutin! What are you THINKING???!!!  :blink: Oh well, I guess he is french and eccentric....

Hmmm, as much as I hate to bag my fellow country woman, she's looking like a muppet these days. Plus the granny knees! You can tell she's an Aussie just from looking at her spotty, leathery looking skin on her arms and legs.

Don't like the Biancas for me. I would look like a hooker. I love Paris's dress too!


----------



## crnklbn

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LOOOOOVE her dress!!


----------



## crnklbn

Carmen Electra


----------



## meggyg8r

Gosh, HP looks GREAT. That dress is amazing! She's really growing up well. Good for her.


----------



## lilmissb

I love HP too. LOL meggy, for a moment I thought you were talking about _Hyper Prives!!!_ Not Hayden. I actually just finished watching the latest ep here of Heroes!

What does her tat say?


----------



## meggyg8r

&#8220;Vivere senza rimipianti" (Live without regrets, in Italian). I did read that she spelled the last work incorrectly, though.. it's supposed to be "rimpianti" OOPS!


----------



## brintee

^^thats what I was trying to figure out too


----------



## Pimbi77

more HP pics...she looks amazing!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Who makes her dress? I really love it. It reminds me of coral!


----------



## brintee

LOL, its "under the sea" day on TPF! 



meggyg8r said:


> Who makes her dress? I really love it. It reminds me of coral!


----------



## crnklbn

Cast Members of Crazy Horse Paris


----------



## heiress-ox

HP Truly looks _so_ good these days!! I love the fact that her skin is darker than the nude vps, i think it looks pretty. I'm wondering if I can get away with it?


----------



## madamelizaking

Pigalle's w/an ankle buckle?!?! Is that aftermarket?


----------



## Pimbi77

Kim K at JFK. I think she is wearing black python Biancas?!


----------



## madamelizaking

I think it's just leather.


----------



## karwood

Elle Macpherson wearing satin HP:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Man, I want a body like Elle Macphersons!  Love the HL dress as well!


----------



## Nancy7

crnklbn said:


> Carmen Electra


 
Are those the toe reinforcements moving up her foot?  The darker areas.


----------



## sara999

yeah i don't know what's going on with her whole outfit...just not really working for me


----------



## moshi_moshi

gwyneth in the nit...well you know what style i mean!


----------



## Nancy7

Carmen - And black pasteys covering her pepperonies?


----------



## Marisa783

meggyg8r said:


> Who makes her dress? I really love it. It reminds me of coral!




Her dress is by Christian Costa


----------



## meggyg8r

Marisa783 said:


> Her dress is by Christian Costa


 
Weird, I can't find anything on him besides a website that is blocked at work!!


----------



## Marisa783

That's what it says here

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2009/07/10/entourage-sixth-season-la-premiere/


----------



## Marisa783

ohhh its Cota, not Costa.  She misspelled it in the entry.


----------



## meggyg8r

Ooooooh that makes a lot more sense!! Thanks Marisa! I was wondering why nothing relevant was coming up in Google searches!


----------



## Marisa783

^no problem


----------



## hya_been

Hayden does look awesome in that Cota dress.  It's great for her petite frame and the colour is great with her skin tone.

Here's Kristin Davis at something to do with vitamin water...

Looking at the second picture, I'm thinking they're the black patent madame claude.

Also here's a pic of Hayden's red soles!


----------



## mal

Speedah said:


> ^^  :wondering :blink:



the M. CL picture was funny, but your response made me bust out laughing!


----------



## cllover

moshi_moshi said:


> gwyneth in the nit...well you know what style i mean!


Whoa scary eyes


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* meggy*, shame on her for spelling it WRONG!!! LOL It's not like it can be erased then done again. I do like the font of her tat though.


----------



## honeybunch

madamelizaking said:


>


 
I never think Paris looks good in Louboutins.  She has very thin long legs and the shoes always look to big for her.  She must have huge feet!


----------



## honeybunch

LavenderIce said:


> Lauren Conrad and Lo Bosworth


 
Which shoes is Lauren wearing here?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ looks like her ol' reliable black suede declics! LC loves those shoes. They look great on her.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ black suede declics .. oh heheheh jinx surly!


----------



## surlygirl

mornin' naked!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Top of the mornin to ya *Surly!* :kiss:


----------



## honeybunch

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ looks like her ol' reliable black suede declics! LC loves those shoes. They look great on her.


 
Totally agree.  I'm just trying to decided whether to get these shoes or not.


----------



## vlore

*Kim K wearing Python Bianca?*


----------



## LavenderIce

Lo Bosworth and Brandy






More of Kim Kardashian


----------



## crnklbn

Kim looks fantastic!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

vlore said:


> *Kim K wearing Python Bianca?*


 
i believe they're watersnake


----------



## sara999

CRABCATCHERS!? why brandy, WHY!?


----------



## Leescah

LOL I was just about to say the same thing Sara!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

Gwen Stefani wearing Monique OTK boots:


----------



## sara999

great minds think alike!


----------



## karwood

Another Gwen Stefani, but this time she is wearing ankle booties with spikes on the platforms:


----------



## maianh_8686

love Kim's outfit ^^


----------



## misselizabeth22

I love those boots!


----------



## lichda

think the gwen stefani shots are from the photo shoot for this month's elle.  she looks great.  can you believe she's turning 40 this year?


----------



## crnklbn

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Marisa783

crnklbn said:


> Kim Kardashian



Are these the Miss Clichy or Alti?


----------



## flowergirly

madamelizaking said:


>


 
Ewww, I do _not_ like the way those look.


----------



## lulabee

Gwen is so cute! I love her!


----------



## ishelika

Brandy SORRY ALREADY POSTED


----------



## eggpudding

Gwen's boots are CL for Giles..how I wish I could own a pair 

Kim's look like Alti pumps, I don't think there's a Miss Clichy in leather yet?


----------



## madamelizaking

^ SCP has the black leather, they look like both but LITERALLY when I had my alti pump on my left and tried the miss clichy on my right they are the exact same minus the revealed platform. She has the alti's in leather and the miss clichy's in suede so i'm assuming alti


----------



## nancypants

madamelizaking said:


> Sorry if these were posted, stolen from the chenl thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lookie Lookie! first glimpse of peep toe booties..not sure who this is


 
this is a korean actress... her name is choi jiwoo.


----------



## rockvixen76

flowergirly said:


> Ewww, I do _not_ like the way those look.



I have these in red and they look much better than this I think as she has big feet and skinny ankles alot of shoes look weird on her!!!


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

karwood said:


> Kyra Sedgwick wearing Very Croise:


 

ahhh Finally a celeb wearing my very first CL purchase..i dont see this shoe to often and I absolutly LOVE it. Any of celeb pics with the very croise?


----------



## Nancy7

Love Gwen!!!


----------



## carlinha

GrkOmorfitsa said:


> ahhh Finally a celeb wearing my very first CL purchase..i dont see this shoe to often and I absolutly LOVE it. Any of celeb pics with the very croise?



ACK!!!  her 5th toe has escaped!!!


----------



## _kisa_

crnklbn said:


> Hayden Panettiere



Well, she looks fab in these nudes )


----------



## _kisa_

crnklbn said:


> The Man Himself!!!!



Hehe what a funny picture, I like it 

Such a great piece of art, these shoes look fabulous even on a man!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> ACK!!! her 5th toe has escaped!!!


 
Toes  gone wild!!


----------



## Nereavi

GrkOmorfitsa said:


> ahhh Finally a celeb wearing my very first CL purchase..i dont see this shoe to often and I absolutly LOVE it. Any of celeb pics with the very croise?



http://coolspotters.com/shoes/christian-louboutin-very-croise-platform-slingback


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez wearing Jefferson






Kourtney Kardashian wearing Hyper Prive











Kim Kardashian wearing Miss Clichy


----------



## surlygirl

not a fan of the Jeffersons, but with that dress and on J. Lo they're not bad. J. Lo looks fantastic!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Me neither. I think the jeffersons aren't cute at all...i tried them on just for kicks at barneys and they make the foot look HUGE. I wonder if Kim and Kourtney have the same foot size....


----------



## jennified_

surlygirl said:


> not a fan of the jeffersons, but with that dress and on j. Lo they're not bad. J. Lo looks fantastic!


 
ita!


----------



## hya_been

Beyonce in Pink Very Galaxy





Khloe Kardashian in Bone Differa





Kim Kardashian in Miss Clichy, with Christian Louboutin Pharaon Clutch


----------



## JadeVetti

hya_been said:


> Beyonce in Pink Very Galaxy


 
For those who do the Minx nails like B always does, how long do they last on your mani?  I can never seem to keep my Minx manis to last as long as they did when over acrylic, but I prefer the mani look so much more--


----------



## moshi_moshi

surlygirl said:


> not a fan of the Jeffersons, but with that dress and on J. Lo they're not bad. J. Lo looks fantastic!


 
ita!  love the dress too it looks like dvf. 

too me it's also that i think that the style costs so much too, over $1xxx for a docksider type shoe, crazzzyyy!


----------



## sumnboutme

i love the jefferson :shame:  i saw them on this tall asian chick at Barneys and they looked AMAZING on her.


----------



## surlygirl

you're in good company, sumn! J Lo loves them, and I think I've seen Mariah in a pair of Jeffersons as well! You're such a diva!


----------



## sara999

sumnboutme said:


> i love the jefferson :shame:  i saw them on this tall asian chick at Barneys and they looked AMAZING on her.


i love them too!!! i think they are ADORABLE! i would totally buy a pair for £100 something


----------



## LavenderIce

madamelizaking said:


> ^ Me neither. I think the jeffersons aren't cute at all...i tried them on just for kicks at barneys and they make the foot look HUGE. I wonder if Kim and Kourtney have the same foot size....


 
Based on the sizes of their CL auctions, Kim is a 37 and Kourtney is a 36.


----------



## hya_been

I know this is an old photo, but if anyone can ID Leigthon's and put it in this other thread that'd be great!
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/id-leightons-shorts-483483.html


----------



## Leescah

^^ oh wow are they No Barres? Never seen them before with the hidden platform having a red tip - that's well cool!!


----------



## aa12

leightons dont look like louboutins, they look like shoes by ruthie davis


----------



## sara999

they don't look like loubies to me either


----------



## sara999

aa12 said:


> leightons dont look like louboutins, they look like shoes by ruthie davis


you're right, they are called Sushi by ruthie davis


----------



## madamelizaking

Our Favorite


----------



## jancedtif

Is that Ms. Winehouse?


----------



## madamelizaking

yes it is + some fat deposits she desperatly needed


----------



## sara999

dare i say she looks okay...?


----------



## CCKL

amy winehouse scares me...


----------



## jancedtif

sara999 said:


> dare i say she looks okay...?



Not sure okay is the word, but it will do!


----------



## Alegory

Toda on WENDY WILLIAMS the tv talk show and on all her promos for the show.
She has Louboutin.NP in tan/nude suede with cork heel and tip.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cassie wearing Robot


----------



## jennified_

^ I'm not feeling that look at ALL


----------



## LavenderIce

Alegory said:


> Toda on WENDY WILLIAMS the tv talk show and on all her promos for the show.
> She has Louboutin.NP in tan/nude suede with cork heel and tip.


 
This thread is for pictures, if you want to discuss CLs you have seen on television or movies please post here:


http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/i-spy-louboutins-in-movies-and-tv-420097.html


----------



## sara999

ita jennfried


----------



## karwood

I still do not understand this  "shave one side of the head" hair trend.



LavenderIce said:


> Cassie wearing Robot


----------



## jancedtif

^ You do or don't?  Cause I *don't *understand and on such a pretty lady...


----------



## cllover

^I don't get the hair AND the exposed bra...


----------



## karwood

jancedtif said:


> ^ You do or don't? Cause I *don't *understand and on such a pretty lady...


 
don't, as in


----------



## sara999

i don't understand it either *K*, it's very strange


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> I still do not understand this  "shave one side of the head" hair trend.



to be edgy and different maybe?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

archygirl said:


> to be edgy and different maybe?


 
I remember when I was in beauty school 2 years ago .... we discussed this as being a coming trend ..who knew it would really happen ...


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

Nereavi said:


> http://coolspotters.com/shoes/christian-louboutin-very-croise-platform-slingback


 

what a great website..thank you so much!!


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I remember when I was in beauty school 2 years ago .... we discussed this as being a coming trend ..who knew it would really happen ...



maybe it's for a movie? or a music video?


----------



## sumnboutme

surlygirl said:


> you're in good company, sumn! J Lo loves them, and I think I've seen Mariah in a pair of Jeffersons as well! You're such a diva!



LOL, thanks!  



sara999 said:


> i love them too!!! i think they are ADORABLE! i would totally buy a pair for £100 something



me too!  I went to Barney's when they did their final markdown and they were still over $400...which is I guess a steal considering the og price was $1195.


----------



## Beaniebeans

sumnboutme said:


> LOL, thanks!
> 
> me too! I went to Barney's when they did their final markdown and they were still over $400...which is I guess a steal considering the og price was $1195.


Didn't care for them either, but once I actually tried them on.. they are seriously a favorite pair. They look great with super skinny jeans. Bonus..Suprisingly comfy.


----------



## karwood

Dita Von Teese wearing Cabaret:


----------



## otilia

Carla Bruni


----------



## karwood

Audrina Patridge:


----------



## LavenderIce

How's this for an action shot, wearing your CLs while getting a tat--Aubrey O'Day wearing Differas


----------



## sara999

is she getting a tattoo on her finger?


----------



## meggyg8r

appears to be so, Sara!


----------



## needloub

Holy cow, I love those shoes on Dita.  I always see them for sale on Bluefly, but they are never in my size!


----------



## justkell

i hope she's not getting one of those "Shhhh..." tattoos that Rihanna and LL have


----------



## justkell

ok, she didn't get the "shhhh..." tattoo...she got the french phrase "Je ne sais quoi"  and Perez Hilton says that translates to "I know not what"  HUH??


----------



## madamelizaking

Je ne sais quois in french translates to I do not know what but in literal word for word translation it translates to I know not what... it's the way their grammar is


----------



## sara999

let's hope she got it spelled correctly!


----------



## justkell

thanks *sara* for the translation. that's something pretty stupid to get tattooed on yourself, meaning aubrey, not you!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^it's not meant to be taken literally... it's usually used when someone has a certain quality that's indescribable, a certain something, the "it" factor...etc...


----------



## meggyg8r

sumnboutme said:


> ^^it's not meant to be taken literally... it's usually used when someone has a certain quality that's indescribable, a certain something, the "it" factor...etc...


 
Exactly... the phrase is "having a certain je ne sais quois."


----------



## Sharkbait

Madonna in Lillian
Molly Sims in Deva


----------



## hya_been

Marissa Miller at the ESPY awards (dunno what that stands for).  I love the beautiful blue background, the outfit though, not so much!





Okay I think this is a triple whammy.  I knew Kirsten was wearing CLs, but then I found a pic showing a red sole on Rachel's shoes and is Phillip Lim wearing the studded loafers?


----------



## meggyg8r

ESPYs are the ESPN awards for people in sports. Stands for Excellence in Sports Performance Yearly.


----------



## otilia

Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## hya_been

Rashida Jones in Lillians at the ESPY awards.  Her dress is so pretty.


----------



## betty*00

Whoever that Sylvie girl is, she's gorgeous.....or at least she looks like it there. Fab shoes!!


----------



## lichda

love rashida jones!  i like those square toe decolletes on rachel bilson, too.  and glad not to see any more alice dellal hair (the one side shaved 'do) on anybody.  only alice can rock that.


----------



## _Danielle_

betty*00 said:


> Whoever that Sylvie girl is, she's gorgeous.....or at least she looks like it there. Fab shoes!!


She Is the wife from rafael van der vaart a soccer player from holland (plays for Real madrid in spain right now) and sylvvie was on MTV europe I think. But since one or two months she has a diagnosis for breast cancer and she made no secret about it.  
good luck to sylvie and everyone who has to go true this


----------



## madamelizaking

man, she's lost a lot of weight...I like her more curvy presonally


----------



## oxox

Katie Heigl at the premiere for her film, "The Ugly Truth".


----------



## hya_been

She's got brown hair now apparently huh?


----------



## betty*00

Agreed *madame*! What the heck happened to JLo's booty? That's what she's known for!!


----------



## betty*00

_Danielle_ said:


> She Is the wife from rafael van der vaart a soccer player from holland (plays for Real madrid in spain right now) and sylvvie was on MTV europe I think. But since one or two months she has a diagnosis for breast cancer and she made no secret about it.
> good luck to sylvie and everyone who has to go true this


 
Thanks for the info *Danielle*! She looks great so I hope she's doing well.


----------



## justkell

j. lo's boots look hot from the front...not so hot from the side


----------



## cllover

^*Justkell*, at first I thought you meant JLo's booty!  And I was thinking, how do you see someone's booty from the front!  

Anyway, those are the Piros and they really do look funny on!


----------



## karwood

Katherine Heigl wearing bronze Rolandos:


----------



## erinmiyu

katherine heigl always looks a hot mess to me, but i like her dress and shoes!


----------



## karwood

Serena Williams wearing Lace Bouquet Pigalles:


----------



## needloub

^^Beautiful shoe, but her feet look stuffed!


----------



## karwood

Paris and Nicky Hilton. Pairs is wearing Lace Bouquet and Nicky is wearing booties similar to the Paola:


----------



## brintee

eww Nicky's legs are gross!


----------



## hya_been

So Lauren Graham has a new movie out and she changed shoes during the premiere or something.  I had to include a pic of her and Alexis Bledel together because it reminds me of how much I loved Gilmore Girls, but for some reason she's not wearing CLs in it...


----------



## surlygirl

does Paris have on lace bouquet Ron Rons? Decolletes? super cute. I like the booties Nikki is wearing, too.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ron rons me thinks


----------



## betty*00

karwood said:


> Serena Williams wearing Lace Bouquet Pigalles:


 
OMG! I love these!!!!


----------



## Nancy7

^ I love the Dress / CL combo


----------



## cl addict

^^ I swear, Serena LOVES the pigalle but they do NOT fit her well. Looks like her pinky is trying to escape.


----------



## cllover

brintee said:


> eww Nicky's legs are gross!


Yeah, ick!!!

*hya_been*, Gilmore Girls was my fav show, too!  (Well, mostly the first 3 seasons.)


----------



## siserilla

cl addict said:


> ^^ I swear, Serena LOVES the pigalle but they do NOT fit her well. Looks like her pinky is trying to escape.


----------



## Speedah

I loooooove Serena's dress and the Pigalles but that shoe definitely doesn't work for her.


----------



## misselizabeth22

is how I feel about her feet in pigalles


----------



## carlinha

i love the lace bouquet....


----------



## Nieners

_^^ me too, but she should try a different shoe!_


----------



## coutureddd

at scout willis' 18th birthday:

scout willis






rumer willis


----------



## *Lo

Rumor Willis has a teeny tiny nose


----------



## Alegory

betty*00 said:


> OMG! I love these!!!!


 
I think its the way she steps into them. You have to adjust your toes and then put your heel in the shoe. It cuts down on the skin/toe overflow


----------



## madamelizaking

^ that lady next to rumer looks like natasha richardson... so weird


----------



## heiress-ox

^^ You're right!


----------



## slimcouture

I hope these weren't already posted..Christina Milian wearing what I think are Samira Strass 

*















*


----------



## julies*shoes

^^ Oh wow!   I love those Strass Ron Rons!  They look like Carlinha's new shoes.


----------



## carlinha

^yup i think they are my shoes!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^*slim* you're right. Samira strass they were called.


----------



## heiress-ox

Whenever I see Samira Strass I think of *Carlinha* and her DF now!!
They do look lovely on Christina Milian though!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sharon Stone in Madeline






Cheryl Cole in Rolando






Dita 






Bruce Willis's wife Emma


----------



## LavenderIce

Because I think she's so cute in them, more of Jennifer Lopez in Piros and Cotton Club.  Her movie "Back Up Plan" is going to be filled with CLs.


----------



## samoXenina

^^Oh wow Dita is really pale..i don't know if its just the flash or is she really this pale?


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge in HP






Alyssa Milana in Paquita at her engagement party


----------



## surlygirl

great pics, Lav.


----------



## nillacobain

hya_been said:


> So Lauren Graham has a new movie out and she changed shoes during the premiere or something. I had to include a pic of her and Alexis Bledel together because it reminds me of how much I loved Gilmore Girls, but for some reason she's not wearing CLs in it...


 
She is so beautiful!


----------



## hya_been

Taylor Swift in Blue Hyper Prives
Taylor Swift is St. Paul's Pretty - Photo Gallery | Just Jared


----------



## LavenderIce

Eva Mendes in Delfin


----------



## cllover

Love Eva Mendes and her dress there but uh oh to the pinky toes!


----------



## ilovemylilo

LavenderIce said:


> Eva Mendes in Delfin


 
 must have these!
Any "Delfin" expert?  Is that Brown or more like 'nude' color she has?


----------



## LavenderIce

^They're more brown.


----------



## noah8077

Ahhh I have been admiring the Delfins for a long time, now I want more than before!


----------



## LavenderIce

Tori Spelling in City


----------



## lilmissb

^  (about Tori not the shoes)


----------



## siserilla

She's so skinny.


----------



## brintee

ew  I saw some pics somewhere showing how her implants are moving around because she is too thin. She needs some rehab!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Oohhh lovely shoes but what happened to Tori? She looks so anorexic!


----------



## mal

Ewwww Tori!


----------



## lovespeonies

A woman can never be too thin or too rich. - Wallis Simpson, Duchess of Windsor


----------



## wutevz101

Willa Holland...i believe she's from the OC and Gossip Girl (correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## erinmiyu

^^ wtf seriously. but i love the booties! (and normally think willa holland is quite stunning)


----------



## oxox

Katherine Heigl again.
This time in black patent MCs by the looks of it.


----------



## lilmissb

^Not sure about her look there. Normally I'm a fan of hers but she looks so-so there. Don't hate me!


----------



## sunny2

lovespeonies said:


> a woman can never be too thin or too rich. - wallis simpson, duchess of windsor:d


 
lol


----------



## hya_been

Jlo in Watersnake Altadamas??  She has a fake baby bump for a movie she's filming.







Leslie Mann (American Actress) at the premier of Funny People in Fuschia Very Galaxys


----------



## indypup

brintee said:


> ew  I saw some pics somewhere showing how her implants are moving around because she is too thin. She needs some rehab!


 
Or, at the very least, a new boob job...:s  Her implants are horrid!

Those Very Galaxys look gorgeous on Leslie Mann!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

hya_been said:


> Leslie Mann (American Actress) at the premier of Funny People in Fuschia Very Galaxys



OMG, she looks stunning!  Love the VG!


----------



## Leescah

J Lo is looking gorgeous these days - although I did like her when she had a little more jumk in her trunk LOL... made a good role model for us hourglass ladies!


----------



## Nereavi

Michelle Trachtenberg in Madame Claude




and Hilary Duff in ?


----------



## katyxb

Barbie Xu


----------



## katyxb

Coco Lee


----------



## katyxb

Patty Hou


----------



## katyxb

Ruby Lin


----------



## LavenderIce

Monica


----------



## meggyg8r

Leslie Mann looks gorgeous... is she pregnant though?? Or is it just the way she's standing? Either way I love her dress and especially her beautiful shoes..


----------



## madamelizaking

Michelle Trachtenburgs are VPs, check out the mirror behind her  Hehe, i just noticed that! Hilarry's look like bianca's by the platform thicknes...but that one angle looks like rolando  how wierd maybe they're altis...or who knows, i think i'm blind


----------



## Nereavi

madamelizaking said:


> Michelle Trachtenburgs are VPs, check out the mirror behind her  Hehe, i just noticed that! Hilarry's look like bianca's by the platform thicknes...but that one angle looks like rolando  how wierd maybe they're altis...or who knows, i think i'm blind



Yes, you are right. Here are bigger images from Hilary's shoes  Hilary Images ? HDuff.org | Hilary Duff Online - July 20 - Leaving a restaurant in Santa Monica with Mike and Leah


----------



## oxox

lilmissb said:


> ^Not sure about her look there. Normally I'm a fan of hers but she looks so-so there. Don't hate me!



I have to agree with you. I do like her dress, especially the colour- I love blue- but the outfit as a whole doesn't seem quite right. 

And Leslie Mann looks beautiful.


----------



## hya_been

Meggy I think it's the dress don't think Leslie Mann is pregnant.  I wanted a picture that showcased the shoes, but in the rest of the photos she doesn't look it.

Whoever Barbie Xu is, she's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## hya_been

Kate Walsh in Activas are they camel?


----------



## jennified_

^Kate looks pretty good for 41


----------



## bugmenot

Katherine Heigl
*





Anna Faris






**Kim Kardashian
















*


----------



## ohNina

jennified_ said:


> ^Kate looks pretty good for 41



What should 41 look like?  I'm 39 so I guess I'm a little sensitive to that


----------



## jennified_

ohNina said:


> What should 41 look like? I'm 39 so I guess I'm a little sensitive to that


 
Sorry if I offended you!  In terms of what 41 should look like, I have no idea. All I know is when I get there I hope to look as good as Kate! I guess my wording came out completely wrong... 

Sorry Nina!


----------



## Alice1979

Love Katherine's dress. Saw her interview on GMA, she looks good as a brunette.


----------



## CCKL

Are Kim's Alti pumps the 160s??  If they are...I have no idea how she struts around in them cus I can barely make it from my cube to the bathroom in them...


----------



## MikaelaN

Pretty sure Kim's Altis are 160s...I don't know how she does it either.


----------



## madamelizaking

They're 160s  she has both the black and nude patent...lucky biatch, I want 160s so bad!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Garner in Jean Paul Zeppa






Hayden Panetierre in VP


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Love Jennifer Garner!  She always looks so cute!


----------



## ohNina

jennified_ said:


> Sorry if I offended you!  In terms of what 41 should look like, I have no idea. All I know is when I get there I hope to look as good as Kate! I guess my wording came out completely wrong...
> 
> Sorry Nina!



You are forgiven.  I know when I was in my twenties I thought that 40 was old too.  Now that I'm almost there, I realize that it is still really young!  I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## allbrandspls

karwood said:


> Paris and Nicky Hilton. Pairs is wearing Lace Bouquet and Nicky is wearing booties similar to the Paola:



Can someone tell me the name of Nicky Hiltons shoes....i love them.


----------



## legaldiva

Can anyone ID Hayden's jeans?  Love them!


----------



## karwood

allbrandspls said:


> Can someone tell me the name of Nicky Hiltons shoes....i love them.


 
I looked around in the http://www.christianlouboutin.com/ (check Fall/Winter 2009, Extremely High) and there is style very similar to the shoes Nikki is wearing. They are called Clic Clac.


----------



## heiress-ox

I love the way HP dresses for a 19 year old, it's casual, cute, yet sophisticated, she always looks so pulled together!


----------



## madamelizaking

*heiress-ox -* I feel different, sometimes I feel like she's dressing WAY too old for herself.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton in Paola






Eva Longoria Parker in Activa (someone behind her is in Yoyo Zeppa slings)


----------



## otilia

LavenderIce said:


> Nicky Hilton in Paola


 
Wow, Nicky looks great! Love her outfit!


----------



## jennified_

Is Nicky wearing those jade green Angelina Jolie Earrings?


----------



## ohNina

madamelizaking said:


> *heiress-ox -* I feel different, sometimes I feel like she's dressing WAY too old for herself.



I was thinking this exact thing.  She looks cute in these jeans, but she often dresses too old for her age.


----------



## jaszmine

jennified_ said:


> Is Nicky wearing those jade green Angelina Jolie Earrings?


They do look very much like them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Victoria Beckham wearing Alti


----------



## LavenderIce

Audrina Patridge in Armadillo


----------



## Elise499

Diane Kruger in Very Privé


----------



## mommywithstyle

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Alti



Gosh Victoria Beckham really rocks the Alti's!  She looks so comfy in them it almost looks like she could run miles in them LOL


----------



## Marisa783

Jennifer Lopez shopping at CL Madison on 7/22


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

awww my local boutique.. she's so cute!


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

mommywithstyle said:


> Gosh Victoria Beckham really rocks the Alti's! She looks so comfy in them it almost looks like she could run miles in them LOL


 
Agreed, she looks amazing in them, like she's walking in clouds!


----------



## lilmissb

Elise499 said:


> Diane Kruger in Very Privé



Oh Diane, why didn't you do something with that hair???? Put it up for pete's sake!!!


----------



## angelcove

legaldiva said:


> Can anyone ID Hayden's jeans? Love them!


 
Love them too. I think they're Paige Jeans but dont know what wash.


----------



## coutureddd

another of diane in the studded vps


----------



## more_CHOOS

coutureddd said:


> another of diane in the studded vps


 
OOh Love the studded VP's

Also, I feel so much better knowing that I'm not the only one with armpit fat.


----------



## lilmissb

^I think most of us have it. And it's sooo hard to loose!!!


----------



## coutureddd

audrina patridge at comic con in differas


----------



## ohNina

^^Did she go blonde?


----------



## mikakaren

ohNina said:


> ^^Did she go blonde?


 kind of. She dyed it a lot lighter for sure but it's not completely blonde. I think the sun hitting her is making it look a lot lighter than it is


----------



## lilmissb

Love Audrina's dress, anyone know what it is?


----------



## provocateur123

I am so shocked to see the differas on celebrities for day to day activities. I can barely make it 2 hours! They are not the most comfortable heel to wear imo but kudos to them


----------



## LouboutinNerd

coutureddd said:


> audrina patridge at comic con in differas



I actually really like this look...much more than some of the other celebs in the Differas.


----------



## heiress-ox

more_CHOOS said:


> OOh Love the studded VP's
> 
> Also, I feel so much better knowing that I'm not the only one with armpit fat.


 
You are definitely not the only one, its nice to see celebs have it too! I wonder how to get rid of it, cause it needs to go!

Audrina looks lovely in that dress with the Differas, I don't usually think she looks this great. Wonder what she was doing at comic con!


----------



## otilia

Selita Ebanks


----------



## surlygirl

I wouldn't think the red would look good with a white floaty dress, but I actually like the way this looks. I may have to steal this look!


----------



## Marisa783

Victoria Beckham in Altis...it's interesting that her soles aren't worn out at the top at all


----------



## Speedah

^^ Hmmm...That is interesting. When I see different soles I always wonder how it happens. Have you ever gotten shoes that all the red was gone but it was completely smooth? Weird...


----------



## jaszmine

I like seeing the wear pattern on the bottom of shoes....it seems like it says something about the person....I have no idea what but I think it's interesting!!


----------



## hya_been

Marisa I was about to post the same photo and say the same thing.  Seeing how only that much of the front of the shoe even touches the ground makes me even more impressed that she walks in them.  

On a separate note, she's on a swing because she's filming a commercial.   In case anyone is interested her dress (from her line) is around 2100 UK pounds!


----------



## bugmenot

Nicky Hilton






Audrina Patridge











Diane Kruger











Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Alice1979

Is it me or Diane Kruger's VPs are too big on her?


----------



## brintee

omg those VPs are huge on her!


----------



## jaszmine

Alice1979 said:


> Is it me or Diane Kruger's VPs are too big on her?


 They didn't look too big in the very first pics....  in the kissing pic, I think she is tip-toeing, so she is coming out of them...the last pic...yeah, they look way big!  Odd.  It has to be a weird camera trick.  If they were that big, she wouldn't be able to even walk!!


----------



## coutureddd

eliza dusku at comic con


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I wonder whose hand she's holding. I heard that her and Rick Fox were dating. Cute dress!


----------



## brintee

hmm hers look kinda yellow too!?


----------



## surlygirl

they do. maybe she's wearing the camel jazz as well. The jazz leather is so shiny it's hard to tell sometimes in pics.


----------



## meggyg8r

her skin is lighter though, I think it makes them look less yellow for some reason. maybe also because they are patent? or are they jazz? It's hard to tell from the pic with the shine on them.


----------



## brintee

hmph, im stumped! lol


----------



## jaszmine

I just posted this thread in the other thread
I still think the camel is a great staple but I can totally understand if you were expecting soemthing else.


----------



## Miss_Q

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ I wonder whose hand she's holding. I heard that her and Rick Fox were dating. Cute dress!


 
Rick Fox was there with her. That's the hand you see.


----------



## hya_been

Hopefully this'll clear it up for you guys, based on this I think it's jazz leather and surly now you can see whose hand she's holding!
http://eliza-dushku.org/gallery/albums/Appearances/2009/2009 Comic-Con International - Day/017.jpg


----------



## surlygirl

Miss_Q said:


> Rick Fox was there with her. That's the hand you see.


 
so jealous ... he's become quite the looker as he's matured. love the salt and pepper hair! even his hand is good looking.


----------



## babyb0o

i dont know if this has been posted but heres mr. louboutin in rollerball studded loafers






-photo courtesy of elle decor magazine april 09


----------



## japskivt

VB filming a commercial. They look like burgundy Altis.....

I see this was already posted.... Sorry ladies!


----------



## surlygirl

hya_been said:


> Hopefully this'll clear it up for you guys, based on this I think it's jazz leather and surly now you can see whose hand she's holding!
> http://eliza-dushku.org/gallery/albums/Appearances/2009/2009 Comic-Con International - Day/017.jpg


 
thanks for posting the full pic, *hya*. it's a sad commentary on my social life that seeing this bad picture of Rick Fox holding someone else's hand has made my day. I wasn't feeling him back in his "pretty boy" heyday, but with the facial hair and the sprinkling of grey ...


----------



## flowergirly

Marisa783 said:


> Victoria Beckham in Altis...it's interesting that her soles aren't worn out at the top at all.


ITA, those just don't look "right" to me......like the proportion of the platform to heel height is way off or something? 

There's a photo upthread of Paris H. walking in CLs that looks like they'd produce the same uneven walking wear.


----------



## surlygirl

the wear on VB's soles is kinda weird. I can see the Biancas looking that way because the toe is turned up a bit.


----------



## lichda

rick fox is hot!  he's kind of clooneying it up right now....  i also think eliza dushku (who i always think of as "faith") looks really pretty--much less vampy and more natural than usual.


----------



## madamelizaking

babyb0o- DID YOU GET THE Pigalle from SCP?!?!??! 



babyb0o said:


> i dont know if this has been posted but heres mr. louboutin in rollerball studded loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -photo courtesy of elle decor magazine april 09


----------



## madamelizaking

I think rick fox is a sleezball..but that's just me personally  



surlygirl said:


> thanks for posting the full pic, *hya*. it's a sad commentary on my social life that seeing this bad picture of Rick Fox holding someone else's hand has made my day. I wasn't feeling him back in his "pretty boy" heyday, but with the facial hair and the sprinkling of grey ...


----------



## lilmissb

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ I wonder whose hand she's holding. I heard that her and Rick Fox were dating. Cute dress!



surly here they are sucking face: http://blackarazzi.com/blackarazzi/files/0522_rick_fox_eliza_dusku_spl102024_002_splash_exc.jpg

edit: hahaha didn't see hya's comment before posting this.


----------



## lilmissb

How does one walk like VB in order to get just that part used??? It's very odd. She must walk with her foot in flex position on the balls of her feet.


----------



## erinmiyu

lichda said:


> rick fox is hot!  he's kind of clooneying it up right now....  i also think eliza dushku (who i always think of as "faith") looks really pretty--much less vampy and more natural than usual.


she'll always be faith to me, too!


----------



## surlygirl

lilmissb said:


> surly here they are sucking face: http://blackarazzi.com/blackarazzi/files/0522_rick_fox_eliza_dusku_spl102024_002_splash_exc.jpg
> 
> edit: hahaha didn't see hya's comment before posting this.


 
why does it have to hurt so bad?! we need a thread "Celebrites wearing CLs making out with your celebrity crush and making you inexplicably angry" thread!


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL *surly!* 

I tell ya what, I'll send hitman smiley out to take her out and then he's all yours!!!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, T! you're the best. 

it's fine ... they look happy ... it will run it's course! I'll be waiting, Foxy!


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehehe, she does seem to be dating someone else every few months. And she goes for older guys too. She's only 28 but I don't think I've seen her date a guy her own age. Not that there is anything wrong with going older! It's just an observation.


----------



## babyb0o

madamelizaking said:


> babyb0o- DID YOU GET THE Pigalle from SCP?!?!??!


 

i got them from the horatio boutique. i've always liked the look of pigalles (they're my 2nd pair) so when the pigalle strass came out i just had to have it


----------



## Speedah

^^  They're AMAZING!!!


----------



## Alice1979

lilmissb said:


> How does one walk like VB in order to get just that part used??? It's very odd. She must walk with her foot in flex position on the balls of her feet.


 
I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## Nereavi

Hilary Duff


----------



## Sharkbait

lilmissb said:


> How does one walk like VB in order to get just that part used??? It's very odd. She must walk with her foot in flex position on the balls of her feet.



No doubt!  I love her, but I feel bad for her when she's 80.  She's going to be in a wheelchair from years of walking like she's got a tentpole up her arse.  Granted, it'll be a palladium wheelchair with Crocodile leather padding, but still.


----------



## jennified_

^ haha


----------



## kaeleigh

Paris  Pink Simples





Audrina Patridge   Hyper prive





Blake Lively   Almeria wedges


----------



## klng

lilmissb said:


> How does one walk like VB in order to get just that part used??? It's very odd. She must walk with her foot in flex position on the balls of her feet.



the wear pattern on my No Prive's soles is similar to the wear on VB's Altis.  I walk rapidly on the balls of my feet when wearing 120 mm platform heels.


----------



## lilmissb

^Wow! Ok cool, so at least now we know how it happens. Maybe I do the same, will have to examine it next time. It'll be a little experiment!


----------



## carlinha

^you can't see mine now either cuz i've had them vibrammed but the wear on my double platforms (catenita trash & Very croise) was also the same... the wear was also very minimal and i had worn them a bit... i don't know if it's because i put less pressure in the double platforms?


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, maybe cos on the doubles you will topple over if you walk on your toes?


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> Hmm, maybe cos on the doubles you will topple over if you walk on your toes?



yeah i definitely feel like i am walking more on the balls of my feet, and closer to the toe area is upturned.... so it doesn't touch the ground as much


----------



## Elise499

Scarlett Johansson in Bridget strass


----------



## lilmissb

^Not feeling those. Since when did she have a tat? I'm so behind.


----------



## carlinha

me neither... mehh.


----------



## heiress-ox

Not a fan of Scarlett in the Bridget Strass, I just am not really into that shoe!!


----------



## surlygirl

the strass part is pretty! love the sparkle.


----------



## Speedah

I like the heel but not a fan of the rest...is it a sandal? A bootie (if so, how could you wear it in winter)? It confuses me. :blink: I think something else would've gone better with the outfit. Just sayin'...


----------



## kaeleigh

Victoria- Ariella Talon Boots






Hayden- Activa Cork Sandals





Jennifer Love Hewitt- Alta Pytons


----------



## carlinha

^OMG i totally need something in grey python nabuck!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> ^OMG i totally need something in grey python nabuck!!!


 
ME TOOO!!! I'm dying over it!! Gimme gimme gimme!!


----------



## jennified_

Me three!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Jennifer Love Hewitt looks good with her dress and those grey pythons.


----------



## sedds

Sandra Bullock in The Proposal..... what style are these?


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think they're black kid Declic 120s


----------



## sedds

Speedah said:


> ^^ I think they're black kid Declic 120s



thanks... i think they look fabulous


----------



## flowergirly

heiress-ox said:


> Not a fan of Scarlett in the Bridget Strass, I just am not really into that shoe!!


Me 4.

I don't like that syle and I think they're *un*-flattering on her.


----------



## needloub

I thought that Sandra Bullock was wearing the black Minibout, especially in the campaign movie shot...


----------



## madamelizaking

They're minibouts 











sedds said:


> Sandra Bullock in The Proposal..... what style are these?


----------



## Elise499

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## savvysgirl

Ive not seen Kates shoes before. Whats the style name of these?


----------



## brintee

^^me too, I love them! She is so gorgeous!


----------



## savvysgirl

Shes beautiful isnt she. I want those shoes!


----------



## brintee

^^I know they are stunning! I wonder if they have a zipper up the back?


----------



## savvysgirl

I assumed they did have to be honest. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Alice1979

I love Kate's shoes. They look fabulous on her.


----------



## Bitstuff

Dita in what looks like Declic - a delectable glittery version. Please say if it's something else.


----------



## LavenderIce

Stacey Dash:







Rihanna and Letoya:


----------



## LavenderIce

Rachel McAdams


----------



## LavenderIce

Geri Halliwell in Almira (sp?) having a wardrobe malfunction


----------



## coutureddd

LavenderIce said:


> Rachel McAdams


 

absolutely love her.


----------



## carlinha

holy crap i LOVE kate's shoes!!!  she looks so freaking amazing.

and i am always jealous of dita's personalized loubies.  grrrr....


----------



## kuromi-chan

Elise499 said:


> Kate Beckinsale



i love these!  OMG i need them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Kate Beckinsale and Rachel McAdams


----------



## Melana613

Bitstuff said:


> Dita in what looks like Declic - a delectable glittery version. Please say if it's something else.



Thats what they looked like to me and I was there. They were completely rhinestoned.  Stunning!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ *Lav *- is Kate wearing our Black Halo jumper?


----------



## LavenderIce

surly, looks like we have a celeb Black Halo twin!  Hurrah for moving on from Lizzie McGuire!


----------



## surlygirl

whew ... it's been rough! thanks for making the transition possible. Both you and Kate look lovely in your jumpers, btw!


----------



## lilmissb

I so want the long version of the black halo jumpsuit in the jackie draped version.


----------



## coutureddd




----------



## melialuvs2shop

does anyone know the style name of the shoes that Kate Beckinsale is wearing?  i _must_ have those!


----------



## Nancy7

melialuvs2shop said:


> does anyone know the style name of the shoes that Kate Beckinsale is wearing? i _must_ have those!


 

I love this shoe too!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Chery Cole


----------



## Alice1979

What is Chery Cole wearing? Miss booties?


----------



## LavenderIce

I think Cheryl Cole is wearing Miss Clichy booties.  SCP and Madison have them.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, I LOVE Rachel McAdams!!   She is so pretty and classy!!  I'm dying to see the Time Traveler's Wife... if The Notebook (one of my favorite movies!) is any indication, I'll be needing an entire box of tissues!


----------



## kaeleigh

Kim- Triangolo Satin Clutch


----------



## jaszmine

coutureddd said:


>


That's...uh....quite an outfit!


----------



## laureenthemean

I  Dita's Declic!

Rihanna has such an amazing body, why hide it under a plain denim tube dress??


----------



## po0hping

kaeleigh said:


> Kim- Triangolo Satin Clutch



She might also be wearing the miss clichy.  But I can't tell from this angle.


----------



## LavenderIce

po0hping said:


> She might also be wearing the miss clichy. But I can't tell from this angle.


 
I believe she is.  She's worn the Miss Clichy before.  You can see the red sole here:


----------



## LavenderIce

nm


----------



## otilia

*Diane von Furstenberg*


----------



## jennified_

fieryfashionist said:


> Ahh, I LOVE Rachel McAdams!!  She is so pretty and classy!! I'm dying to see the Time Traveler's Wife... if The Notebook (one of my favorite movies!) is any indication, I'll be needing an entire box of tissues!


 
I could not agree more! After I watched the trailer for TTW I had goosebumps!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Apparently Kate Beckinsale has worn whatever this style is before. I don't know the original date of when this was taken, but the pic was posted in April.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh, the grand dame (of the best dresses ever) herself... I'm wearing a DVF dress today!   She looks very regal!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, would you believe I've teared up every single time I've seen the preview?   It doesn't help that my absolute favorite group - Lifehouse - has their song featured in the preview (well, in one version, anyway).  I can't wait until Aug. 14th!! 



jennified_ said:


> I could not agree more! After I watched the trailer for TTW I had goosebumps!!!


----------



## Alice1979

I'm planning on seeing it too. Love Rachel McAdams, but I love Eric Bana more. He's so sexy.


----------



## jennified_

Eric Bana is my definition of a real man. Tall, dark, handsome. MMMMM


----------



## lilmissb

^Ahhh and he's an Aussie! Pity he's married though....


----------



## sedds

Diane Kruger


----------



## Nereavi

Hilary Duff on the August cover of Glamour magazine


----------



## Nereavi

Christina Milian in Dillian


----------



## jaszmine

Ack....I can't see a close up of Hillary Duff's shoes!


----------



## tresjoliex

Were Rihannas shoes Ron Rons? So gorgeous.


----------



## CCKL

^^ They kinda look like Miss Clichy or Declics to me...could be wrong though


----------



## Nereavi

jaszmine said:


> Ack....I can't see a close up of Hillary Duff's shoes!



The pics are hq, click on them



Katy Perry


----------



## jaszmine

Nereavi said:


> The pics are hq, click on them
> 
> 
> 
> Katy Perry


I clicked on them.  They won't load for me.  
Those are the only ones that won't!  Arrrrgh


----------



## Alice1979

jaszmine said:


> I clicked on them. They won't load for me.
> Those are the only ones that won't! Arrrrgh


 
I think they're Lady Lynch in barbie pink. Try this link:

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7983/006jk.jpg


----------



## indypup

I'm not liking Diane Kruger's hair, but I love love love those VP's with the look as a whole.


----------



## otilia

Rachel Bilson






Nicky Hilton


----------



## Marrion

Son of ukrainian President got married today, the bride wore CL Very Croise (and Valentino dress)


----------



## japskivt

Rachel Bilson, Lauren Conrad, ScarJo, Katy Perry


----------



## lilmissb

Love the Biancas on Rachel. They're biancas aren't they?

Not so keen on Katy's look.


----------



## meggyg8r

Is that a one-piece jumper Katy is wearing? 

I think they are Biancas, T.


----------



## jaszmine

That Valentino dress is very pretty.


----------



## hya_been

Yep they are biancas on Rachel Bilson.

As for people who shouldn't be celebrities, here are two!

Here's one of the people from The City (spinoff of the Hills) I believe her name's Erin in the Pour Monsieur.










Melissa Rivers (Joan Rivers' daughter)


----------



## lilmissb

^  to both of them. Fashion police please!!!

I've never seen someone mess up HL so badly!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lilmissb said:


> ^  to both of them. Fashion police please!!!
> 
> I've never seen someone mess up HL so badly!!!


 
iirc, kristin calamari or whatever-her-name-is also effed up a hot 'fit with a too-big herve and some loubs that allowed for her little pinky toe to make a great escape!


----------



## *Lo

Is that a big seashell hanging from Erins neck :s


----------



## savvysgirl

OOooh i love those pink PM's that girl is wearing. It's given me an idea!


----------



## cllover

*Lo*, LOL looks like it.  

*lilmissb*, I know!  That dress doesn't fit her at all  and is the yellow part of the dress or are those bra straps?!


----------



## Lec8504

^ it's part of the dress

I really want this dress...seeing it on her..blech..makes it a little unappetizing to me :/


----------



## Speedah

It looks like a festive colored burlap bag... :s

That's so sad for an HL...


----------



## moshi_moshi

ugh i really like those hot pink pm's but that outfit is HORRIBLE.


----------



## jaszmine

Ohmygosh...it IS a seashell!!  Hahahaa....I didn't notice it before.  
Pretty good sized shell too!


----------



## CCKL

^^ LOL...its more like a conch


----------



## jaszmine

Hahaha....it totally is!  I can't believe I missed that the first time.


----------



## sumnboutme

awww, i like Erin's outfit (whoever she is), except for the necklace... i LOVE her jeans...


----------



## thatscute

wow i couldn't even tell it was HL cause the fit was so off


----------



## flowergirly

Alice1979 said:


> I think they're *Lady Lynch* in barbie pink. Try this link:
> 
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7983/006jk.jpg


 
They look great!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez in Differas







Ashley Tisdale in Trepoli






Audrina Patridge in HP


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky and Paris Hilton


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## surlygirl

*Lav *- you post the best celeb pics! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LavenderIce

Awww shucks, surly!  I always worry that I can't get the celeb's name or the CL style name correctly, or that the pics are repetitive, but I enjoy finding them and sharing here.


----------



## Speedah

Has anyone ever noticed that Kourtney K. is teeny tiny but her clothes always look way too big for her? I don't know what that girl is hiding- she looks great! :blink:


----------



## indypup

sumnboutme said:


> awww, i like Erin's outfit (whoever she is), except for the necklace... i LOVE her jeans...


I really like her outfit too, but she could have found a much nicer necklace than that one!  Or perhaps she's trying to be "edgy."

ITA, *Speedah*!  Kourtney always looks like her clothes are devouring her.  I particularly dislike this dress.  It's 70's in a really bad way, IMO.


----------



## carlinha

aww i love that one of *jlo*... she is glowing and so happy.  i only hope to look that great at 40.

and i agree, *lav*, you do find and post the best celeb pics!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks carlinha!

JLo does look happy celebrating her bday.


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> Kourtney Kardashian



I wonder if she realizes you can see right through that dress?!
Love the shoes though!


----------



## Alice1979

Marrion said:


> Son of ukrainian President got married today, the bride wore CL Very Croise (and Valentino dress)



Very nice.


----------



## Shainerocks

I love the Differas! Jlo looks great.


----------



## Elise499

Rachel McAdams in Alti pump


----------



## LavenderIce

Sarah Michelle Geller


----------



## sumnboutme

Awwww, I love Buffy!


----------



## Alice1979

Rachel McAdams looks gorgeous.


----------



## MikaelaN

Where did Rachel McAdams get those Alti Pumps?! Are those bone?


----------



## LavenderIce

Even J-Simp likes wedgies.  Jessica Simpson in Barcelona:


----------



## sara999

rachel mcadams and SMG...two of my FAVOURITE women! they look fantastic!

i cannot WAIT to see the time traveller's wife...the book was fantastic (and heartbreaking)


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! Rachel always looks so effortlessly chic and gorgeous! Love her!

And SMG is pregnant!?? Have they finally decided to have kids. I love Buffy too *sumn!* I miss it.


----------



## meaghan<3

Rachel McAdams looks amazing!  I love her Altis!!


----------



## Elise499

Diane Kruger


----------



## lilmissb

^Her hair there is much better!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Miranda Kerr


----------



## tresjoliex

Diane Kruger


----------



## jaszmine

I like Diane Krugers red dress!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Elise499 said:


> Diane Kruger



Are those the navy acid wash python Delcollettes?  

Love her outfit!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I think they are the marine glitter ^^^


----------



## Alice1979

Are those glitter ron rons? They look gorgeous. I love her red dress too.


----------



## madamelizaking

Lindsay Lohan in Fifre OTK boot






more Miranda ( geesh, i need to get to the gym...her body is UNFREAKINGbelievable..)


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I think the Ukranian bride is the FIRST woman I've seen that's been able to pull off the Very Croise without any toe overhang!!! She looks amazing!! They look like they actually flatter her feet!


----------



## chay

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## archygirl

chay said:


> Vanessa Hudgens



She has the ties OVER her jeans, UGH that looks so stupid!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

^Another crab catchers wearer.


----------



## meggyg8r

haha I was just going to shout CRAB CATCHERS!!!!!  silly Vanessa..


----------



## archygirl

Why not just wear capri jeans....instead of crab catchers???!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Alice1979 said:


> Are those glitter ron rons? They look gorgeous. I love her red dress too.



They look like the marine blue ones!


----------



## jaszmine

ush:Vanessa Hudgens....Oh no she didn't!!ush:  Jeeeeeez


----------



## kaeleigh

Sienna Miller    Gino-T


----------



## Alice1979

I think there's too much going on with Sienna's outfit.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Yeah haha, personally, I'm not feeling the big, casual bag with that dress and the heels (a nude or camel patent shoe would be nice!)... too much of a style mismatch, IMO.


----------



## lilmissb

What were Vanessa & Sienna thinking when they stepped out???


----------



## sara999

i don't really like sienna...ever


----------



## mal

*sara*, I don't either but have never heard anyone else say it! She seems really bland... 
Lindsay and the Fifre on the other hand


----------



## otilia

Courtney Love


----------



## hya_been

Rumer Willis (sorry the picture's kind of distorted - see more here: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2009/08/04/rumer-willis-fun-family/)


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^rumer really did not luck out in the gene pool, love the paquitas but they don't look good on her.... the rest of her toes are hiding or something.

i don't like demi but she looks great...isn't she like 50?


----------



## hya_been

It think Demi's 46 and poor Rumer, she's not that unattractive, it's unfortunate that she has such a gorgeous mother, makes everyone's standards on her appearance that much higher.

I don't like the paquitas, but I like that she's getting her money's worth since she's worn them so many times.  They must be really comfy.

For those of you who debated Diane Kruger's shoes, here's a close- up you guys were right!


----------



## betty*00

Wow, I didn't even recognize Courtney Love. That doesn't even look like her


----------



## cllover

^I know! I was going to say, she actually cleaned up in that photo.


----------



## CCKL

I've read that Demi has had A LOT of work done on her so maybe Rumer didn't fall so far from the tree..


----------



## Speedah

Rumer looks so much like her father it sort of scares me....

She looks better in that pic than most though. She's attractive but doesn't take after Demi.


----------



## Alice1979

^I thought she's pretty, and actually the Paquitas don't look that bad on her. I do agree that her toes are somewhat hiding.


----------



## Speedah

I actually like her dress, the shoes seem to be a bit much with it though.


----------



## betty*00

LavenderIce said:


> Sarah Michelle Geller


 
SMG looks fab! I applaud women who are pregs and can still wear heels. Love it!!!


----------



## flowergirly

otilia said:


> Courtney Love


Totally unrecognizable......:ninja:


----------



## LavenderIce

Melanie Thornton of the Pussycat Dolls:


----------



## honeybunch

Sienna Miller.  Can anyone ID the shoes?


----------



## moshi_moshi

Speedah said:


> Rumer looks so much like her father it sort of scares me....
> 
> She looks better in that pic than most though. She's attractive but doesn't take after Demi.


 
i think it's the chin....and the weird hair colors


----------



## hya_been

*Honeybunch* Sienna might be wearing the Feticha, but I'm not 100% on that.
http://www.barneys.com/Feticha/500285952,default,pd.html


----------



## sedds




----------



## carlinha

i agree those look like the feticha!


----------



## kmarney

God help me! I love the CLs.


----------



## Shainerocks

CCKL said:


> I've read that Demi has had A LOT of work done on her so maybe Rumer didn't fall so far from the tree..



Yes, she had a lot of work done. She has spent thousands and thousands of dollars in body and face lifts. She looks great.


----------



## Bitstuff

Shainerocks said:


> Yes, she had a lot of work done. She has spent thousands and thousands of dollars in body and face lifts. She looks great.



Didn't she have like a full body lift costing $100k before her appearance in Charlie's Angels?

Don't forget this about plastic surgery: your kids will still come out with your old nose! (And whatever other features you changed).


----------



## tresjoliex

Kelly Brook


----------



## jaszmine

^^Not loving any of that.

The Lady Claude's look way too casual for that sparkly poofy dress.


----------



## sara999

it's like a prom dress gone wrong. it makes her (stunning) body look all weird and compacted. she's usually very well put together!


----------



## japskivt

Diane Kruger looks amazing in that red dress. She is beautiful!


----------



## diorfashion

CiCi in oxblood Biancas:


----------



## madamelizaking

jaszmine said:


> ^^Not loving any of that.
> 
> The Lady Claude's look way too casual for that sparkly poofy dress.


 

I agree, they're yoyo 110 in nude, though...either way it doesn't work. Maybe Black glitter no prive's or ron rons?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ITA that would look much better


----------



## LavenderIce

diorfashion said:


> CiCi in oxblood Biancas:


 
CiCi, aka Wanda Sykes Jr. with that hair cut.


----------



## LavenderIce

madamelizaking said:


> I agree, they're yoyo 110 in nude, though...either way it doesn't work. Maybe Black glitter no prive's or ron rons?


 
ITA.  I was thinking something along those lines too.  DK in the marine glitter RRs got it right.  There was a subtle sparkle to them which would compliment KBs dress.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

tresjoliex said:


> Kelly Brook


 

since the yoyos are not _her_ nude, i think a black shoe would have looked better and would compliment her tan...  this is why i don't own any of the traditional nude


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, I agree... if I were her, I would have worn black glitter VPs haha (can you tell I want them)?!


----------



## japskivt

Nicole Richie for a Pea in the Pod

They look like a python Bianca


----------



## otilia

Miranda Kerr


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^she really does like those miss fortunes!


----------



## rdgldy

japskivt said:


> Nicole Richie for a Pea in the Pod
> 
> They look like a python Bianca



watersnake??


----------



## brintee

^^looks like it. I would be afraid of wearing those huge heels and super long dress while being preggo!


----------



## hya_been

That's a weird picture of Nicole.  I don't know if the face is photoshopped or something or maybe because of her pregnancy or something she looks different, but I couldn't tell it was her initially.


----------



## Alice1979

moshi_moshi said:


> ^^she really does like those miss fortunes!


 
Looks like it, and they certainly look good on her.


----------



## lilmissb

Sorry but I can't stand the Miss Fortune and I wish she'd go back to the nude decolletes! Not sure about the new colour if her hair. Looks uncomplimentary IMO. Needs more brown than shades of orange in it!


----------



## ShoeNoob

melialuvs2shop said:


> since the yoyos are not _her_ nude, i think a black shoe would have looked better and would compliment her tan...  this is why i don't own any of the traditional nude



Doesn't KK wear camel as her "nude"? That would've been a much better option for her too.


----------



## annabis

Really don't like either of the Sienna outfits, I really can't see why she's a style icon. To be honest, with her, I think she's just lucky sometimes! haha.

SMG looks amazing though. Didn't even know she's pregnant! Aww.


----------



## Nereavi

Hilary Duff in Bianca on the set of Gossip Girl


----------



## annabis

Hilary looks good! Different but good. Looks like she's about to slip though :S


----------



## karwood

Nereavi said:


> Hilary Duff in Bianca on the set of Gossip Girl


 
I read Tyra Banks has signed on to appear on GG. Tyra was on my flight to NYC this past Monday.


----------



## madamelizaking

^ Ooh! fun stuff. I think her show is in NY now too


----------



## betty*00

LavenderIce said:


> Melanie Thornton of the Pussycat Dolls:


 
Quick question...is Kim wearing knee high socks with her boots or are they thigh high boots? I can't tell.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^look like thigh high boots to me


----------



## madamelizaking

Yeah, if you notice on thigh highs they're just regular boots that have additional fabric. All the CL boots are like that


----------



## japskivt

Love Hilary's marches dress!

Ladies. We need to look for pics of Blake in the python Feticha that I traded with GG. She was supposed to shoot and wear them
today so please be on the lookout!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ that's so exciting, *jap*! I love GG!


----------



## Alexia*

Heidi Montag @ the screening of G.I Joe

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/0IPF...+Rise+Cobra+Arrivals/UVrWjDv-TD_/Heidi+Montag

(soz do not know how to insert image as yet!)


----------



## jaszmine

^^Here's the pic


----------



## hya_been

Halle Berry in Biancas - She's so gorgeous.


----------



## Alice1979

Love the taupe Biancas on Halle. She looks gorgeous.


----------



## meggyg8r

I love her clutch too! I mean, can Halle really ever do any wrong? Something was shining down on her when her genes swirled together!


----------



## moshi_moshi

of course i love that clutch too *meggy*, haha.  

who makes it?  it looks like LV.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ looks like LV to me too


----------



## japskivt

Its definitely LV. She is just stunning. She could wear a garbage bag and look good.


----------



## meggyg8r

You girls are good, it's definitely LV.


----------



## moshi_moshi

i think i am just obsessed with anything leopard from the lv sprouse line (that leopard looks the same)... if i had $750 lying around i'd buy the scarf in a heartbeat!


----------



## meggyg8r

*moshi*, I hear you! I have really been wanting a LV bag for a while now for some reason. I'm not sure what it is. But I'm thinking about setting aside some money every month to put towards one. With the way I am, by the time I have enough to find something I like, I'll be onto the next thing!

oh, and in the description for the clutch it says "inspired by Stephen Sprouse"


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i've tried so many times to do that for a chanel but I get thwarted EVERY time.


----------



## meggyg8r

haha, I know it won't work out for me either.. I have way too much crap coming up to save for an expensive bag  but I guess a trip to Ireland and my wedding are a bit more important for now!!  I mean I could even just set aside like $20 or $30 and that would help, granted it would take me a few years to get there, but I could get there!


----------



## karo

Gwen Stefani


----------



## jaszmine

A shoe assistant!  Everyone should have one.


----------



## Speedah

Gwen is so freakin' fab! I love her!


----------



## plumaplomb

LavenderIce said:


> Victoria Beckham wearing Alti



Ugh this makes me feel kind of sick. Her feet are going to be so F'ed up in 15 years.


----------



## japskivt

Zuma is gorgeous! Kingston's eyes but the rest in Gwen.


----------



## jaszmine

^^So you're saying I should quit drooling after the Alti's I want?


----------



## cllover

Gwen's baby is so adorable!  Impressive that she can carry him wearing those pigalles!


----------



## kaeleigh

Rachel Bilson  'Ariella' Studded Ankle Boot


----------



## kaeleigh

Nicole Richie


----------



## LornaLou

I'm not sure if any of these have been posted but I come across them all the time whilst blogging so here are a good few pics of celebs in their Louboutins  I'm really sorry if any of these are a double post.

Rihanna









Hilary Duff









Jennifer Lopez shopping at Louboutin





Ashley Tisdale









Kim Kardashian


----------



## LornaLou

Mena Suvari









Amanda Bynes





Hayden Panettiere





Nicky Hilton









Christina Aguilera - Wow these ones are gorgeous!









I come across Louboutins all the time when looking for celebs in denim so I will post more when I find them


----------



## annabis

Love Gwen! She really looks great! And that colour on Halle is unbeatable.


----------



## kaeleigh

Paris  Sing Sing wedges


----------



## madamelizaking

Ummm... are these SO? They're DOUBLE PLATFORMS!!!!!


Christina Aguilera - Wow these ones are gorgeous!









I come across Louboutins all the time when looking for celebs in denim so I will post more when I find them [/QUOTE]


----------



## madamelizaking

^ They look like Alti-Pumps that have been sexizied!! She LOVES wearing red w/grey.... that's it, i'm so confused on what I want next . Now i'm stuck between  Suede Declic in either Purple suede or black, Black Jazz Decollete, and Madame Claude's in Cerise


----------



## LornaLou

I know Christina's shoes are extremely hot, when I first saw them a while back my mouth dropped open.


----------



## jaszmine

^^ I love me some Decolette...but....MC cerise!


----------



## kaeleigh

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## Marisa783

madamelizaking said:


> Ummm... are these SO? They're DOUBLE PLATFORMS!!!!!
> 
> 
> Christina Aguilera - Wow these ones are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I come across Louboutins all the time when looking for celebs in denim so I will post more when I find them


[/QUOTE]


I'm pretty sure these are the shoes Louboutin did for Rodarte, Isunami (sp?) without the spikes


----------



## sara999

they are. they aren;'t a SO but they are quite rare


----------



## LornaLou

Here are a couple more images of Christina


----------



## jaszmine

Love the nudes!


----------



## sumnboutme

yup *Marisa *and *Sara *are right, Isunami sans spikes!  oh to be able to find a pair


----------



## Nereavi

Rihanna maybe in these


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ OMG  Those are fantastic boots!


----------



## kaeleigh

Diane Kruger


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

oh man..Xtina's Louboutins are HOOOOTTTTT. Those are SO fierce and I loved the way she paired them with cuffed jeans!


----------



## LornaLou

Vanessa Hudgens in the ruched ankle boot


----------



## madamelizaking

^ That does not go together...


----------



## jancedtif

^My thought exactly.


----------



## Beaniebeans

Christina Aguilera looks absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## LornaLou

Ashley Tisdale, she looks amazing!


----------



## kaeleigh

^^She sure does.  I wish I looked like that!


----------



## lilmissb

Ewwwww for Vanessa...

Ashley looks great though but I think she lacks the attitude necessary for studs...just my opinion though.


----------



## justkell

ashley looks great!


----------



## thatscute

Miley Cyrus:





not sure what these ones are called but i them!


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Love Miley. 

How are they able to walk in the grass in those...? It's CL abuse; and you can aerate the lawn with the heels!


----------



## lilmissb

I would guess suede new simples? The heel looks weird!


----------



## Nereavi

Jojo in Madame Claude


----------



## Bitstuff

Jojo's outfit looks dreadful  Does the top part function as a bib?


----------



## Alice1979

^I was wondering about that too.

Miley looks fabulous.


----------



## kaeleigh

Here another picture of Miley...They kinda look like Giuseppe's to me.


----------



## LornaLou

Here is Hayden Panettiere in hers


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^^Oh!  Looks like she may have some heel slippage going on, poor thing.


----------



## hya_been

nm


----------



## madamelizaking

^ already posted


----------



## jaszmine

I think I should have Hayden's VP's since she doesn't seem to fit in them


----------



## Alice1979

Hayden looks gorgeous.


----------



## LavenderIce

Aubrey O'Day in Differas


----------



## sara999

whoa. deer in the headlights! i can't really get past her expression but her outfit is nice?


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## Alice1979

Is that Claudia schiffer?


----------



## eggpudding

Sylvie van der Vaart maybe?^


----------



## Marisa783

yup eggpudding is correct


----------



## hya_been

Christina Ricci in the Bianca


----------



## sara999

she looks amazing!


----------



## danysedai

no pictures but a friend gave me yesterday tickets to a Rod Stewart concert,he was wearing gold shoes and soles were red!! he said he was wearing them for the first time and that he loved them,he showed them off to the crowd


----------



## madamepink

LornaLou said:


> Vanessa Hudgens in the ruched ankle boot


 
I don't like this outfit paired with that shoe


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## daniigo

Christina Ricci


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Celebs are lovin the Biancas!


----------



## kaeleigh

Audrina Patridge


----------



## meaghan<3

Dear Alessandra,

  Can I please have your legs!


----------



## Alexia*

meaghan<3 said:


> Dear Alessandra,
> Can I please have your legs!





ahahah was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

Kim Kardashian    (Piros Boots)


----------



## kaeleigh

Audrina patridge


----------



## kaeleigh

Blake Lively


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh is this the first sighting of cranberry rolandos???  Love 'em!!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ I'd be sketchy on the ones blake is wearing. They could be Aldo's.... Michelle trachtenburg? or whatever her name is who is on/off the shoe wore red patent rolando knock offs from aldo last season.


----------



## madamelizaking

Nice nightgown?  lol..



kaeleigh said:


> Audrina patridge


----------



## japskivt

madamelizaking said:


> ^ I'd be sketchy on the ones blake is wearing. They could be Aldo's.... Michelle trachtenburg? or whatever her name is who is on/off the shoe wore red patent rolando knock offs from aldo last season.



They are definitely Rolando's.

Michael from Horatio sent them to her. He told me the Rolando is her favorite style and she owns every color.

I am still waiting to see her in my Feticha's.


----------



## LornaLou

Renee Zellweger, what are these ones? They are pretty hot!


----------



## Marisa783

those are the bloody mary


----------



## madamelizaking

ooh!!  I thought she was filming gossip girls and thought it was wardrobe.



japskivt said:


> They are definitely Rolando's.
> 
> Michael from Horatio sent them to her. He told me the Rolando is her favorite style and she owns every color.
> 
> I am still waiting to see her in my Feticha's.


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Oooh is this the first sighting of cranberry rolandos???  Love 'em!!



they look like the rouge metal patent to me...


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## lilmissb

^^Really? Damn I wanted to see cranberry!!!


----------



## karwood

Kelly Rutherford. These look like the python Miss Boxe:


----------



## hya_been

^^She looks so happy, but I love the miss boxe!


----------



## madamepink

LornaLou said:


> Renee Zellweger, what are these ones? They are pretty hot!



Those look great on her!


----------



## rdgldy

Bloody Marys!! Wish I didn't return mine.


----------



## coutureddd




----------



## ohNina

I never realized that she was so small chested, I don't really like all that chest/stomach showing although I like the dress...maybe with something under it.  The makeup/hair & CL's look great though!


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Yes, on her that dress makes her look like she's wearing a backless dress, only her back's in her front!


----------



## Bitstuff

That dress would look inappropriate on anyone with larger breasts. I do think it shows too much skin, but it's just unnecessary instead of obscene. Saying that her chest looks like her back is a bit mean. Moving on: I love her hair, it looks really pretty.


----------



## madamepink

^^ I like the dress on her paired with the shoes. However I would have like to see her hair away from her face. Although the hair looks good just not with that style of dress.


----------



## sara999

man she's such a goddess!


----------



## meggyg8r

I agree, *Sara*!

I actually don't mind the dress on her.. too big of a chest and that dress just looks hooker-ish. It's probably a little too low-cut but I think she makes it work okay.


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba


----------



## archygirl

karo said:


> Jessica Alba



She is wearing CL heels to walk her dog???????? You go girl!


----------



## meggyg8r

I wonder if she is in the middle of shooting a movie (in that dog shot)??


----------



## japskivt

sumnboutme said:


> they look like the rouge metal patent to me...




Sorry for the confusion ladies.

They ARE Cramberry metal patent Rolandos.

She WAS filming Liza .


----------



## floridasun8

coutureddd said:


>



LOVE everything about that outfit.   Not everyone can be well endowed, but I think she pulls it off and agree with the others that it works much better on a lady with a smaller chest than it would on larger.   She is just gorgeous!


----------



## jancedtif

^Yep I concur with every word you wrote.  She looks stunning!


----------



## japskivt

jancedtif said:


> ^Yep I concur with every word you wrote.  She looks stunning!




I think she looks amazing. I bought the book yesterday and LOVE IT! Can't put it down. It will have to wait until I am done with work today though!


----------



## Marisa783

japskivt said:


> Sorry for the confusion ladies.
> 
> They ARE Cramberry metal patent Rolandos.
> 
> She WAS filming Liza .




so i wonder if the color is really cramberry or cranberry b/c on the CL website it is listed as cranberry...do you think there was a misprint on the boxes?


----------



## Bitstuff

Considering that cramberry doesn't mean anything, nor does it make sense; and the colour is actually the colour of cranberry, my vote goes to a misprint. Unless a certain Frenchman is being very very silly and giggling somewhere at his joke.


----------



## Marisa783

Bitstuff said:


> Considering that cramberry doesn't mean anything, nor does it make sense; and the colour is actually the colour of cranberry, my vote goes to a misprint. Unless a certain Frenchman is being very very silly and giggling somewhere at his joke.


 

haha that would be pretty funny if it was intentional...but yea, I agree..cramberry makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## Alice1979

Rachel looks absolutely breath-taking. That dress with pigalles is perfection.


----------



## moshi_moshi

i generally don't like dresses with a really low cut front but she does pull it off well.  like her hairstyle, just not with that dress though.


----------



## Alice1979

Is Jessica Alba wearing the new simples?


----------



## hya_been

So my work blocks some pictures.  Who is the mysterious well-endowed lady?  No one's said her name, so I can't google her to find a picture!


----------



## Marisa783

Rachel McAdams...I think they were saying she is NOT well-endowed which is why the dress works


----------



## hya_been

Gotcha, just went and looked at some pictures and I'm torn.  There's nothing amazing about the dress, but it doesn't look like that much exposure, but I guess I don't find it that flattering.


----------



## hya_been

I remember someone in this thread mentioning that a lot of her clothes were ill-fitting and perhaps she was hiding something.  Well she was.  She's pregnant, so whoever that was, you were the first to discover it!


----------



## brintee

^^Preggo?!?! With that scott guy from the show?? I kinda like Kim's haircolor! Its JLo-ish.


----------



## meggyg8r

Yep Brintee.. it's all over the news, like it's this HUGE story or something! Blah.

I am so undecided on Kim's hair... one minute I'll really like it and think it softens her look and then next minute I'm like no, this doesn't look natural on her at all! I am so back and forth on it!


----------



## noah8077

I love her natural color, so rich and beautiful.  This new color is just 'meh' in my opinion.


----------



## bugmenot

here's a couple more shots of rachel mcadams

















And one of her Regis & Kelly


----------



## meggyg8r

noah8077 said:


> I love her natural color, so rich and beautiful. This new color is just 'meh' in my opinion.


 
Yes, her natural color is just gorgeous and rich. I'm honestly surprised that the new color came out so well considering how dark her hair is to begin with. Hair that dark seems pretty difficult to lighten to blonde successfully, but then again, she does have access to some of the best colorists in the world I'm sure!


----------



## noah8077

My hair is almost the same color of Kourtney and Kim's but not nearly as lustrous (?) and shiny when it is long.   I miss my long hair.


----------



## sara999

man. what i wouldn't give to look like rachel mcadams. can you believe she's in her 30s!?


----------



## bugmenot

Alessandra Ambrosio











Kourtney Kardashian
*




*

Christina Ricci


----------



## brintee

Didnt that guy cheat on her in the show? Weird.

Yea I like her with her natural and the new color. It kind of reminds me of Jessica Alba, I think she looks good with both dark hair and lighter.



meggyg8r said:


> Yep Brintee.. it's all over the news, like it's this HUGE story or something! Blah.
> 
> I am so undecided on Kim's hair... one minute I'll really like it and think it softens her look and then next minute I'm like no, this doesn't look natural on her at all! I am so back and forth on it!


----------



## bugmenot

Sienna Miller


----------



## ShoeNoob

Re: Rachel's dress: sorry if my comment came across as mean-spirited. She's gorgeous and has a terrific bod. I just don't think the cut (at least in the front) of that dress is very flattering on her (although as a disclaimer I don't like that style of dress usually anyway). And she makes me wish I could rock the Pigalles too... simply amazing!


----------



## carlinha

they all look stunning!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Rachel McAdams... sigh... how I wish I could look like her.   She's truly stunning!!


----------



## mknwaves

Does anyone know what style she is wearing?  TIA!!!


----------



## CCKL

^^pigalle


----------



## hya_been

I agree that Rachel looks amazing and I have a soft spot for her cause she's a Canadian cutie!


----------



## DamaskLady

karwood said:


> Kelly Rutherford. These look like the python Miss Boxe:


 

I have this same shoe but I never would have thought to wear them with a prom looking dress.  I think thay look dress down.


----------



## mknwaves

That's what my CL buddy thought also.  They look great on her!!!


----------



## LornaLou

I love seeing celebs in Louboutins, makes me love them even more


----------



## natassha68

Victoria Beckham in red patent miss clichy !


----------



## LornaLou

Whoa those are sexy


----------



## mknwaves

LornaLou said:


> Whoa those are sexy


 
Once you get your first pair, you'll be hooked like me!!!


----------



## LornaLou

mknwaves said:


> Once you get your first pair, you'll be hooked like me!!!



Hehe that's what I'm afraid of! My bank account couldn't handle it lol. I've seen a pair of glitter no prives with 20% off but I want Rolando Mary Janes in patent red but I can't have both lol!


----------



## madamelizaking

You sure? they look a lot like ysl tributes?



natassha68 said:


> Victoria Beckham in red patent miss clichy !


----------



## natassha68

YSL's w/ red sole's?...  ... then again, I've seen it happen, may be a new color for them !!


----------



## madamelizaking

good point... I'm really thrown off by them, they're confusing me!!


----------



## natassha68

The closer I look at them they have the same shape heel as my trib too's, and same stitching on the toe , but the red sole is just weird lol !!


----------



## madamelizaking

this one looks like it has red too!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/09-YSL-Tribute-...hoes?hash=item518b8a0ab0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## fashion16

I thought CL trademarked the red sole (that is why Oh Deer had to stop making them)...


----------



## madamelizaking

He did, but it could be a pinkish color, or a burgundy...it could give a look of red


----------



## YaYa3

victoria beckham needs to lose a little weight.


----------



## rdgldy

barf!!


----------



## LornaLou

Renee Zellweger during a photoshoot for Elle  Looks like Bianca? I'm still learning lol.


----------



## kaeleigh

Here is another photo, they really look like YSL here.


----------



## carlinha

becks looks like she's wearing YSL for sure

*lornalou*, correct!  renee is wearing biancas!


----------



## LornaLou

Ashley Tisdale in gorgeous boots


----------



## thoang0705

I need a pair of those boots!


----------



## LornaLou

thoang0705 said:


> I need a pair of those boots!



Me too lol! 

And yay, I got it right, I still have a tonne to learn though!


----------



## carlinha

^those are called Piros (the scrunchy boots)... they are amazing!


----------



## meggyg8r

aren't those the boots Mags got?? They are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Nereavi

Khloe Kardashian in the same boots (also seen on her sister Kim)


----------



## sara999

is she the pregnant one?


----------



## brintee

^^no her sister Kourtney is


----------



## Alice1979

I think the pregnant one is Kourtney and brintee beat me to it


----------



## betty*00

Nereavi said:


> Khloe Kardashian in the same boots (also seen on her sister Kim)


 
I love, love, love these boots!!! MUST have!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian in Miss Clichy







Another in Piros


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Love Hewitt in Armadillo


----------



## betty*00

Great pics *Lav*!


----------



## LavenderIce

Harper's Bazaar's tribute to Michael Jackson, Agyness Deyn in Rollerball






the cover


----------



## LavenderIce

Alex Curran, wife of footballer Gerrard with CL bag






Lauren Conrad with her suede Declics, I know repetitive, but I like the back shot with a glimpse of the red soles






I know already posted Alessandra in Biancas, like the way she's kicking up her leg


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *Lav*!

LC's declics ... 120 or 140? They seem higher in that picture. Or I've just gone made for the 140s!


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome surly!  I think LC always had the 120s.


----------



## surlygirl

they always look so great on her!


----------



## japskivt

I love the Miss Clichy on Kim. The Declic looks great on LC. Agyness never looks bad!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## surlygirl

haha, *jap*! I was just coming to post that now I want black suede Miss Clichys. They look fab! Thanks, Kim Kardashian and *mal*!!!


----------



## Nereavi

I think I found the Victoria Beckham pumps. They are ysl and they have the red sole.


----------



## lichda

re: the ysl's with red sole.  i noticed that ysl did a blue shoe with a matching blue sole, so maybe that's part of this season's colors?  sneaky in red, though.  i've also noticed that cesare paciotti is doing red soles on his shoes.  they keep almost fooling me in magazines.  i wonder how he gets around the copyright?


----------



## sara999

cesare paciotti has been a shoe designer for YEARS. before louboutin even began doing the red soles. he isn't infringing upon the design. it's well known the louboutin didn't invent the concept of red soled shoes.


----------



## lichda

i know he's been around for a long time, but it seems he's been doing some serious rebranding in the past couple of years and the red soles seem to be a part of that.  i don't recall seeing his shoes with red soles even last year.  but yeah, it is pretty standard fashion biz to recognize a good thing and make it work for you.


----------



## creighbaby

LavenderIce said:


> Alex Curran, wife of footballer Gerrard with CL bag




The way she's holding that bag looks really uncomfortable and silly.


----------



## lichda

whoops!  looks like paciotti has been doing the red sole for longer than i thought, at least since 2004 apparently.


----------



## lilmissb

Love that shot of KK! The blonde hair on her looks awesome! Maybe I should go blonde to! LOL


----------



## Nereavi

Leighton Meester, the first celebrity in Circus (I think)


----------



## sara999

she's so fierce


----------



## kaeleigh

Kim Kardashian


----------



## archygirl

lichda said:


> whoops!  looks like paciotti has been doing the red sole for longer than i thought, at least since 2004 apparently.



Christian Louboutin has been using the red sole since 1992.


----------



## archygirl

creighbaby said:


> The way she's holding that bag looks really uncomfortable and silly.



Is it because she does not want to bang it into the wall next to her???


----------



## Speedah

^^ I like the bag but it looks like it's way too big for her frame...almost like she could crawl inside and take a nap. :ninja:


----------



## CCKL

^^LOL :lolots:


----------



## erinmiyu

the more i see kk blonde pics, the more i love it on her!

love the circus on leighton!


----------



## mal

surlygirl said:


> haha, *jap*! I was just coming to post that now I want black suede Miss Clichys. They look fab! Thanks, Kim Kardashian and *mal*!!!


HaHa get 'em, *surly*- if you can find them; they are really very wearable...


----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## Speedah

^^ She looks happy...


----------



## Alice1979

^^Is that Ashley?


----------



## LornaLou

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Marrion

LavenderIce said:


> Sarah Michelle Geller


Looks like her fingers are a little bit too long for this shoes


----------



## jancedtif

Speedah said:


> ^^ She looks happy...


 You are too much *Speedah*!


----------



## dreachick2384

I love the color of Xtina's shoes!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

dreachick2384 said:


> I love the color of Xtina's shoes!!!


 
me too!!!  any idea what material they are?  i'm in bed on my phone and way too lazy to get up and take a closer look


----------



## lilmissb

^They look like the goa material to me.


----------



## Nereavi

Closer look from Xtina´s shoes


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ omg I'm in love!


----------



## brintee

They kinda look like metallic ponyhair to me,maybe its just how they are shining though? They are purtttyyy though!


----------



## hya_been

Couldn't find any HQ pics of Christina, but here's two links where you can oggle at her shoes.
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2009/08/16/christina-aguilera-mozza-jordan-bratman-osteria-mozza/
http://socialitelife.celebuzz.com/a..._dines_at_osteria_mozza_-_weekend_roundup.php


----------



## carlinha

brintee said:


> They kinda look like metallic ponyhair to me,maybe its just how they are shining though? They are purtttyyy though!



i agree, they look like blue metallic ponyhair rolandos to me also... kinda like jet's gold ones


----------



## bugmenot

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Nereavi said:


> Closer look from Xtina´s shoes


 
thank you for the close-up!  now i want them even more


----------



## bugmenot

*Audrina Patridge






*

*Leslie Mann*


----------



## karwood

Nicky Hilton wearing studded VPs;


----------



## karwood

Melanie Brown wearing python Differa:


----------



## karwood

Model and TV Presenter Alexa Chung wearing Nitoinimoi booties:


----------



## madamelizaking

I  those too!! I know there's someone on here who had metallic bronze(?) pony rolandos?




melialuvs2shop said:


> thank you for the close-up! now i want them even more


----------



## carlinha

madamelizaking said:


> I  those too!! I know there's someone on here who had metallic bronze(?) pony rolandos?



*jetsetgo* has gold pony hair rolandos... they are from several seasons ago from the madison boutique


----------



## StephieT224

Nicky and Mel B need some stylist help - they are NOT doing the CLs justice!


----------



## annabis

bugmenot said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio



I always love her, but not too sure about her outfit to be perfectly honest...


----------



## annabis

Leslie Mann looks great!!


----------



## dreachick2384

melialuvs2shop said:


> thank you for the close-up! now i want them even more


 
I agree!


----------



## inspiredgem

karwood said:


> Model and TV Presenter Alexa Chung wearing Nitoinimoi booties:



OK, now I need to have these!


----------



## noah8077

^^^I do love that color more than the black.


----------



## Nereavi

Stephanie Rice


----------



## annabis

^^^
No idea who Stephanie Rice is but I like her dress! Well, and the shoes obviously


----------



## karwood

Christina Applegate wearing MC:


----------



## brintee

^^awww love her!


----------



## madamelizaking

vb in miss clichy bootie w/ belairprincess's H 





her sister


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Applegate
















More of Christina Applegate wearing Madame Claude


----------



## LavenderIce

A couple more of Christina Aguilera


----------



## hya_been

Jennifer Lopez in Instyle this month.


----------



## Alice1979

J LO looks great in those boots.


----------



## meggyg8r

Yeah, Jlo totally rocks those boots.


----------



## jennified_

alice1979 said:


> j lo looks great in those boots.


 
ita :d


----------



## StephieT224

god she just rocks whatever she wears


----------



## sara999

LOVE christina applegate. i was sad when they cancelled samantha who


----------



## fashionista89

Blake Lively leaving the set of Gossip Girl August 17.




they look like the Lillian to me?


----------



## belairprincess

madamelizaking said:


> vb in miss clichy bootie w/ belairprincess's H
> 
> Cool!!! Nice shout out *liza*!


----------



## LavenderIce

Ivanka ***** in Delfin


----------



## carlinha

i think ivanka overdid her self-tanner on the legs


----------



## madamelizaking

I've got to say, though, i'm starting to like those more and more (delfin)


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa look at that difference!


----------



## lichda

lol!  love her dress though!


----------



## LornaLou

fashionista89 said:


> Blake Lively leaving the set of Gossip Girl August 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look like the Lillian to me?


I was just going to post these  I thought they were the Lillian, they look gorgeous! I added another pic


----------



## tresjoliex

Better pic.


----------



## moshi_moshi

carlinha said:


> i think ivanka overdid her self-tanner on the legs


 
LOL.  other than that i think she looks good though... makes me actually like the delfins


----------



## StephieT224

lichda said:


> lol! love her dress though!


 
I swear I have seen that dress on lulus.com

EDIT - isn't this it? DRESS  It is...


----------



## Marisa783

StephieT224 said:


> I swear I have seen that dress on lulus.com
> 
> EDIT - isn't this it? DRESS  It is...



Yes I think so.  I actually ordered it but returned it because it was too short on me.


----------



## LavenderIce

Beyonce


----------



## LavenderIce

Rene Zellweger


----------



## carlinha

OMG beyonce is wearing the HL dress i just bought!!!! (but mine is in blue)!!!!  i am sooooo soooooo excited!


----------



## LavenderIce

Megan Fox


----------



## StephieT224

Marisa783 said:


> Yes I think so. I actually ordered it but returned it because it was too short on me.


 
LOL I just ordered it! I hope my 5'3 shortiness will make it not that short.

*carlinha* love that HL dress -


----------



## betty*00

LOVE Khloe's boots!!


----------



## lichda

wow, i had no idea it would actually be affordable!  ordering it right now.  we will be dress twins (um, triplets with ivanka). 



StephieT224 said:


> I swear I have seen that dress on lulus.com
> 
> EDIT - isn't this it? DRESS It is...


----------



## lichda

^^ wish i could be dress twins with beyonce and carlinha!  that dress is hot!


----------



## LornaLou

Ashley Tisdale again, I envy her Louboutin collection!


----------



## savvysgirl

OMG, i soooo want Xtinas blue Rolandos!


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Don't we all! And they are not comfy for me. I wouldn't even care!


----------



## Nereavi

Bee Shaffer & Georgina Chapman


----------



## erinmiyu

ugh, i wanted those galaxy pass so bad and then i woke up one morning they were $500 but suddenly out of stock in my size


----------



## madamelizaking

^  I can't make the pics bigger, stupid computer!


----------



## moshi_moshi

erinmiyu said:


> ugh, i wanted those galaxy pass so bad and then i woke up one morning they were $500 but suddenly out of stock in my size


 
where were they $500?!?!


----------



## LavenderIce

Keri Hilson in Neato-keenos


----------



## LavenderIce

Gwen Stefani


----------



## LavenderIce

Bridgette Marquardt in HP


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> Gwen Stefani


 

if i can't have Gwen's shoes, i'll gladly take the Bentley!


----------



## Alice1979

erinmiyu said:


> ugh, i wanted those galaxy pass so bad and then i woke up one morning they were $500 but suddenly out of stock in my size


 
FYI, Galaxy Pass run extremetly big, I have go down one full size. You might get 35.5 work for you if you find them


----------



## LornaLou

Renee


----------



## Nereavi




----------



## erinmiyu

moshi_moshi said:


> where were they $500?!?!


they went down that much on NAP when they had that 20% off sale awhile ago. i was so, so sad.


----------



## cllover

Lady Gaga needs to cover up - oh dear!

Loving Bridgette's friend's sandals, too!  I love strappy sandals!


----------



## jancedtif

Wow i was going to comment on Gwen's horrible outfit and then I saw Lady GaGa.


----------



## erinmiyu

Alice1979 said:


> FYI, Galaxy Pass run extremetly big, I have go down one full size. You might get 35.5 work for you if you find them


thanks, alice! if i ever find them for cheap again i'll look for that size!


----------



## brintee

eww, lady gaga just made me throw up in my mouth a little


----------



## dreachick2384

^^lol!!!

With all that money, one would think she could affort pants.


----------



## brintee

^^Or maybe the Monique boots at least!


----------



## LornaLou

dreachick2384 said:


> ^^lol!!!
> 
> With all that money, one would think she could affort pants.



Maybe she got put on a ban and it was the boots or pants, haha I know what I would pick  although I can say I would not leave the house lol!


----------



## julies*shoes

Yikes!  Isn't that illegal or something to be in public wearing a thong?  ICK!


----------



## erinmiyu

^^ if it isn't, it should be!


----------



## madamelizaking

I don't recall seeing these?? What are they? She makes anything look trashy though...



Nereavi said:


>


----------



## dreachick2384

That was my thinking too, boots or pants, not both. Hell, what am I saying, I'd pick boots too. My husband would approve lol


----------



## bugmenot

Diane Kruger







Renee Zellweger


----------



## savvysgirl

Lady Gaga has totally grown on me. Ok so yes she's just a fruitcake but an example of 'not giving a t*ss' what people think. Can't believe she wore that outfit whilst in the UK though .. might get frost bite on her cheeks! *Drea*, i think my DF would approve also!!!!

I love the colour of Renee's dress ... gorgeous. I think the Pigalles go perfectly.


----------



## Nereavi

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## lilmissb

Diane's feet look like they're in PAIN!!! Just like Dita's sometimes. Stupid magazine didn't even name the style...just "leather shoe"


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I don't think steph pratts are CLs


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i think they're the adonis sandal....  i think someone had them on their wishlist a while ago... they might have come in python?  it's hard to tell...if they have zipper detailing on the ruffle they might be the plv version rdgldy has.


----------



## brintee

^^they did come in Python, but Pour La Victoire made some that look exactly like it:

http://images.smarter.com/blogs/guests/Pour la Victoria Ella T Strap Sandal.jpg


----------



## erinmiyu

savvysgirl said:


> Lady Gaga has totally grown on me. Ok so yes she's just a fruitcake but an example of 'not giving a t*ss' what people think. Can't believe she wore that outfit whilst in the UK though .. might get frost bite on her cheeks! *Drea*, i think my DF would approve also!!!!


i kind of love her in her ridiculousness for the most part, but i do want to put some pants on her


----------



## LornaLou

I found more photos of Christinas shoes, wow they are so pretty! I love them!
http://img24.imageshack.us/i/picture43k.png/
http://img24.imageshack.us/i/picture26q.png/
http://img24.imageshack.us/i/picture46.png/
http://img44.imageshack.us/i/picture45y.png/


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

brintee said:


> ^^they did come in Python, but Pour La Victoire made some that look exactly like it:
> 
> http://images.smarter.com/blogs/guests/Pour la Victoria Ella T Strap Sandal.jpg


 
they look like PLV to me.


----------



## indypup

Ugh, I really do not like Lady Gaga.

Renee Zellweger always seems to wear gorgeous Pigalles.  I love them with that dress.


----------



## brintee

Yea the straps look skinnier than the CL's IMO



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> they look like PLV to me.


----------



## Miss_Q

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## StephieT224

Lo of the Hills


----------



## Bitstuff

Stephanie Pratt, I take it is Spencer Pratt' sister.

Why does she look so much like Heidi ex-Montag, current-Pratt?


----------



## StephieT224

^ ^ ^ something looks off with stephanie pratt in general in that pic - probably had some work done


----------



## oxox

I don't mean to divert the topic but I thought I'd answer this question even though it's from a couple of days ago. 


annabis said:


> ^^^
> No idea who Stephanie Rice is but I like her dress! Well, and the shoes obviously


Stephanie's an Australian swimmer. She won 3 gold Olympic medals last year and has a world record. I think it was for a medley. 
I hope that helped!


----------



## Alice1979

Love Renee's dress, and she rocks those pigalles.


----------



## ohNina

StephieT224 said:


> ^ ^ ^ something looks off with stephanie pratt in general in that pic - probably had some work done



She had her nose done, and I have to say...it looks good.  I never thought she was particularly pretty (female Spencer, need I say more?) but she looks great.


----------



## madamelizaking

Speaking of noses, do you girls think Kim Kardashian had hers done? I swear it looks the same but much slimmer!!


----------



## Marisa783

^i definitely think so.  i think she only did something to the tip and left the bridge alone which is why it isn't drastically different.  i'm getting rhinoplasty in january so i pay extreme attention to nose jobs


----------



## madamelizaking

^ oooh! really?? I was thinking of going to a couple of nose doctors untill one says i have a deviated septum (to lessen the cost of cosmetic surgery) cause i wanted to do what she's done... the same nose just slimmer and with a curve.


----------



## Marisa783

madamelizaking said:


> ^ oooh! really?? I was thinking of going to a couple of nose doctors untill one says i have a deviated septum (to lessen the cost of cosmetic surgery) cause i wanted to do what she's done... the same nose just slimmer and with a curve.




I have always wanted a nose job but  I ended up having a pretty bad deviated septum in addition to some other things...the funny part was, I never realized the breathing issues because I have lived with it my whole life and the plastic surgeon recommended that I go see an ENT doctor. So now, the insurance is paying so it worked out


----------



## japskivt

Marisa783 said:


> I have always wanted a nose job but  I ended up having a pretty bad deviated septum in addition to some other things...the funny part was, I never realized the breathing issues because I have lived with it my whole life and the plastic surgeon recommended that I go see an ENT doctor. So now, the insurance is paying so it worked out



I have a really bad deviated septum that I am getting fixed next year. I am NOT getting rhinoplasty though. I am okay with my nose.

Marisa, I think it worked out great for you that insurance is paying for it.

Liza, you are PERFECT! You need NOTHING done!


----------



## Marrion

LornaLou said:


> I found more photos of Christinas shoes, wow they are so pretty! I love them!
> http://img24.imageshack.us/i/picture43k.png/
> http://img24.imageshack.us/i/picture26q.png/
> http://img24.imageshack.us/i/picture46.png/
> http://img44.imageshack.us/i/picture45y.png/


shoes are very pretty, but fingers on the picture looks not soo


----------



## Marrion

carlinha said:


> i think ivanka overdid her self-tanner on the legs


 many girls do this mistake with self-tanner
so big difference with color of face


----------



## Marrion

bugmenot said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio


Very Croise in this color look fantastic, so pity that my foot too wide for this model of CL


----------



## Katykit01

StephieT224 said:


> Lo of the Hills



Can anyone ID Lo's cardigan?? TIA!!!


----------



## StephieT224

Katykit01 said:


> Can anyone ID Lo's cardigan?? TIA!!!


 
Maybe this will help:


----------



## Katykit01

Thanks StephieT224 for helping out-- dont know why the photo didnt show up. Hopefully someone can help ID the cardigan....I love it and how she puts her VP's together in this photo


----------



## StephieT224

Such a lovely stance, Nicole!


----------



## StephieT224

Heidi Montag & Stephanie Pratt, So Private White Slingback







Heidi Klum & JLo


----------



## Glamorous_girl

sorry wrong thread


----------



## Luv n bags

Does anyone know what color Stephanie Pratt is wearing?  Are they patent camel or nude?


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> ^ oooh! really?? I was thinking of going to a couple of nose doctors untill one says i have a deviated septum (to lessen the cost of cosmetic surgery) cause i wanted to do what she's done... the same nose just slimmer and with a curve.



sorry to be off topic but...*Liza*, PM me if you want my ex-bfs doctor's name....  he did a pretty good job with my ex-bf's nose and I think my ex did use the deviated septum excuse.  Well, I'm still in Tokyo but I'll be back in the US on Thursday so I can get you the doc's name then.  His office is in Century City.

ok, back to topic...


----------



## madamelizaking

^ oooh  PMing you!! My husband thinks  i'm crazy  lol but if he doen'st have to pay, he doesn't care!!


----------



## LornaLou

Mel B


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm not really a trendy fashion kinda person, but aren't tights supposed to be worn with long tops?


----------



## jancedtif

^I thought so, but I guess not.


----------



## carlinha

those tights are crazy tight!  but she has an awesome body!


----------



## moozieblinks

ashakes said:


> These are called the *Moulage*. They are a 140 mm double platform bootie. *$995.*


 
Does anyone know where I can find these and how they run size wise?


----------



## LornaLou

I think they are lycra spandex leggings or something lol, definitely should be worn with longer tops but not many people actually wear longer things over them anymore, Paris Hilton commits that crime the worst lol not pretty at all!


----------



## carlinha

moozieblinks said:


> Does anyone know where I can find these and how they run size wise?



SCP got them.  i have no idea how they run size wise, but you can ask *reghan* the SA there as she got them too, i believe


----------



## ShoeNoob

Not crazy about Mel's outfit, but I LOVE that she has her soles vibramed!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

DH noticed Heidi Montag's Loubs in one of those gossip sites from playboy hehe...pics are a little much for TPF but i saw this one as well- whipsnake boots!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

a closeup


----------



## LornaLou

Ciara I think in yellow suede rolando?


----------



## lilmissb

^I believe they're declics.


----------



## Alice1979

^Are they 140? That puppy in the background is awfully cute.


----------



## lilmissb

^ I was going to say 140 but wanted someone else to confirm that. Pup is very cute!


----------



## LavenderIce

Ciara is wearing yellow Declic 140s and her pup is a cutie!


----------



## carlinha

the yellow declics are so hot... wish i could handle 140 mm


----------



## jancedtif

That puppy doesn't look real, but he/she is a total cutie!  Love the yellow declics too.


----------



## LavenderIce

Laura Leighton


----------



## LavenderIce

Denise Richards and Tori Spelling


----------



## LavenderIce

Geri Halliwell


----------



## Nancy7

Thanks for the great pics *Lav*.  I like the Melrose Place reunion.


----------



## adeana

Helmuts are so sexy...


----------



## LavenderIce

Giada Di Laurentiis






Claire Danes


----------



## Marrion

Sharlely Kerssenberg


----------



## Marrion

LornaLou said:


> Mel B


 What's the name of this boots?


----------



## lichda

LavenderIce said:


> Denise Richards


 

Girl, you are too tan.


----------



## sara999

and her hair doesn't match her skintone!


----------



## kaeleigh

LavenderIce said:


> Giada Di Laurentiis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire Danes


 
^^ I want these Sing Sing's  in my life.


----------



## japskivt

LornaLou said:


> Mel B




Looks like she Vibram'ed the soles!


----------



## StephieT224

^^^ Looks like she needs pants or a longer shirt ! lol


----------



## Bitstuff

Mel B is a beautiful woman, but what she needs is a sense of style! Harsh but true. Most of the time she's wearing pratically nothing, and at other times it's outfits like the above. She should also let her hair go natural, it's looking a bit sad the way it is. If she has a stylist, she needs to fire that person as they're obviously horrible.


----------



## sara999

i mean i get when you have a ridiculously amazing body you want to show it off ALL THE TIME...but there is something beneficial about things being left to the imagination!


----------



## Nereavi

Blake Lively on the Gossip Girl set


----------



## sara999

ugh. what i wouldn't give to have a body like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowergirly

LavenderIce said:


> Denise Richards and Tori Spelling


Oh, my.....what a pair.


----------



## carlinha

Nereavi said:


> Blake Lively on the Gossip Girl set



LOOK LOOK!!!!  ITS *JAPSKIVT'S* SHOES!!!!!!


----------



## StephieT224

flowergirly said:


> Oh, my.....what a pair.


 
Can I be mad if Tory is wearing my new shoes? ugh.


----------



## hya_been

Taylor Swift ( I think I have a girl crush on her - I don't actually listen to her music, but she's super cute!)


----------



## LornaLou

Melody Thornton


----------



## hya_been

Who is Melody Thornton?


----------



## japskivt

carlinha said:


> LOOK LOOK!!!!  ITS *JAPSKIVT'S* SHOES!!!!!!




AHHHHH! Finally! I have been waiting for these pictures! My shoes are on her feet! LOL!


----------



## LavenderIce

^She's one of the members of the Pussy Cat Dolls.


----------



## brintee

^^HEHE I love it!!


----------



## japskivt

brintee said:


> ^^HEHE I love it!!



Sucks she looks way better than I ever could in them!


----------



## carlinha

japskivt said:


> Sucks she looks way better than I ever could in them!



no honey they looked gorgeous on you too!!!


----------



## brintee

^^I agree!


----------



## japskivt

Thanks *C* & *B*! 

She is intimidating. I will have to suck it up and get over it.


----------



## lilmissb

YAY *japs* shoes are finally on the air. I haven't seen you in them but I'm sure you smoke them just as well.


----------



## Nancy7

That is exciting *Japskivt*!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Japskivt*!!! That is soooooooo awesome! And no, they do not look better on her than you--you rock them, girl!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Kate Beckinsale in 2006 @ "Click"  movie premiere in Germany. I don't know the name of these CL's...so any help would be appreciated


----------



## LavenderIce

I think Kate Beckinsale is wearing the one called Wherever.


----------



## Speedah

*Jap*, that's soooo cool!!! And they look stunning on you!!!

OMG...first day of classes yesterday and I saw a girl who was wearing tights like Mel B (with too short of a shirt and all) but they were HOT PINK.   

I almost burst out laughing after seeing the shots of Mel B.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kristin Cavallieri

Yay!  Her toes are covered!


----------



## Speedah

^^ I really don't understand the booties with that outfit.


----------



## brintee

^^ITA. She doesn't know how to dress herself.


----------



## StephieT224

^ ^ ^ She doesn't! Is it me, or did she also go blonder?


----------



## japskivt

^^^ITA... but I kind of want the Moulage now!


----------



## StephieT224

hehe me too =)


----------



## Nereavi

Melody Thornton


----------



## surlygirl

argh! I want those boots!


----------



## lilmissb

^So do I!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

let's get them!!!


----------



## ohNina

StephieT224 said:


> ^ ^ ^ She doesn't! Is it me, or did she also go blonder?



Definitely blonder.  It washes her out.  And the outfit is not so great either.


----------



## StephieT224

She looks like she has been hanging with Heidi too long.


----------



## ShoeNoob

StephieT224 said:


> She looks like she has been hanging with Heidi too long.



In a Single White Female kinda way. She's starting to look like she's morphing into Heidi.


----------



## StephieT224

ShoeNoob said:


> In a Single White Female kinda way. She's starting to look like she's morphing into Heidi.


 
UGH I hate the thought of Heidi and Speidi AND hate the thought that she gets to wear such amazing items and still manages to make them look trashy!


----------



## StephieT224

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## LornaLou

Are you sure that's Jen Aniston? It looks more like Nicky Hilton


----------



## meaghan<3

thats exactly what I was thinking too, LornaLou.


----------



## ShoeNoob

Yeah I think that's Nicky Hilton too... imo Jen looks WAY better than that. Either that, or it's a really bad pic of Jen. 

Either way, gorgeous shoes! The studded VPs are really growing on me.


----------



## LornaLou

I'm pretty sure it's Nicky, I have blogged her before in those Jet acid wash skinnys she is wearing and she always wears Louboutins


----------



## fashionista89

Nereavi said:


> Blake Lively on the Gossip Girl set


what style are these shoes..and they're Python right? ooh..so pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

Definitely Nicky girls!


----------



## bagpunk

japskivt said:


> AHHHHH! Finally! I have been waiting for these pictures! My shoes are on her feet! LOL!



i second the previous question: can you help with the name of this style? the ones that you have and are pictured on this celebrity? i have seen it before and i think might have known what it is called at the time, but now i can't recall!


----------



## sumnboutme

bagpunk said:


> i second the previous question: can you help with the name of this style? the ones that you have and are pictured on this celebrity? i have seen it before and i think might have known what it is called at the time, but now i can't recall!



Bronze Python Feticha


----------



## Charlie

lilmissb said:


> Definitely Nicky girls!



Yup, I am huge Aniston fan and that is so not JA!







Can someone please ID this purse????


----------



## Nereavi

Rihanna in Feticha?


----------



## Marisa783

^Rihanna is wearing Miss Clichy


----------



## hya_been

I know everyone loves Rihanna's risk taking style, but I haven't seen an outfit that I've liked on her in a while.

Here's Eva Longoria-Parker in So Privates I believe.


----------



## hya_been

This is from an ebay listing so I assume it's a really old picture.  I think it's Eva Longoria, but since she look's all incognito, I'm not sure.  I just love that she's dressed in black with the hat and sunglasses and all but people would of course notice the boots no matter what she's wearing!


----------



## StephieT224

LornaLou said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Nicky, I have blogged her before in those Jet acid wash skinnys she is wearing and she always wears Louboutins


 
I'm an idiot. I was at work and it was late lol.  Yes Nicky.


----------



## meggyg8r

LOL There is NO WAY to be incognito with those boots!!!

Def looks like Eva to me too.



hya_been said:


> This is from an ebay listing so I assume it's a really old picture. I think it's Eva Longoria, but since she look's all incognito, I'm not sure. I just love that she's dressed in black with the hat and sunglasses and all but people would of course notice the boots no matter what she's wearing!


----------



## madamelizaking

No Prive  In tan canvas and gold. I 





hya_been said:


> I know everyone loves Rihanna's risk taking style, but I haven't seen an outfit that I've liked on her in a while.
> 
> Here's Eva Longoria-Parker in So Privates I believe.


----------



## bugmenot

Kelly Brook


----------



## Nico3327

bugmenot said:


> Kelly Brook


 
Ooooh - it's like the pilot, but in a solid color.  I like!


----------



## alyssa08

jw if anyone in here frequents ontd on livejournal for their celeb pics?

a small picture of all the members of danity kane wearing mad marys:


----------



## CelticLuv

LornaLou said:


> Mel B



what is the style name of these boots? LOVE them!


----------



## Alice1979

^I'm guess alta ariella.


----------



## po0hping

Kelly Brooke's look like the ones that Asha has, Miss Money Penny I think


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

alyssa08 said:


> jw if anyone in here frequents ontd on livejournal for their celeb pics?
> 
> a small picture of all the members of danity kane wearing mad marys:


 
Judging by Aubrey's pose, it looks like she either was photoshopped in or insisted on being on the end so she could photoshop herself out. ROTFL!


----------



## Nereavi

*Kimberly Wyatt

thumbnails8.imagebam.com/4692/458b5246919674.gif 

thumbnails9.imagebam.com/4692/d1c4bc46919678.gif 

*


----------



## diorfashion

Nereavi said:


> *Kimberly Wyatt*
> 
> *thumbnails8.imagebam.com/4692/458b5246919674.gif *
> 
> *thumbnails9.imagebam.com/4692/d1c4bc46919678.gif*


 
Ahh!  The Monicas!  I love these so much more than this season's Monique.


----------



## bugmenot

Lauren Conrad


----------



## alyssa08

^^she is sooo freakin' cute. I want everything in her closet.


----------



## StephieT224

Are those declics or ron rons


----------



## Speedah

^^ Look like Declics.


----------



## 5elle

alyssa08 said:


> jw if anyone in here frequents ontd on livejournal for their celeb pics?
> 
> a small picture of all the members of danity kane wearing mad marys:



Love ONTD! Total celeb fix


----------



## lilmissb

Lauren wear her black declics EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## dreachick2384

^^They must be super comfy for her. I'm jealous.


----------



## lilmissb

I need declics in my life!


----------



## StephieT224

^ ^ ^ me too... oh deeecllliccccs where are you? =)


----------



## madamelizaking

Seriously....I've worn them EVERY DAY since i've got them. YOU NEED THEM!!


----------



## StephieT224

madamelizaking said:


> Seriously....I've worn them EVERY DAY since i've got them. YOU NEED THEM!!


 
Guess I'll be setting up a new ebay search . . . not that any of the sellers know the names!


----------



## hya_been

Rihanna in Devas


----------



## bugmenot

Taylor Swift


----------



## bugmenot

Nicky Hilton


----------



## StephieT224

Ok  is Rihanna wearing!


----------



## kuromi-chan

omg, i  nicky's dress!


----------



## alyssa08

nicky really loves those studded vps and rhianna... that girl thinks she's fashion forward but she just looks stupid imo. nice shoes though :greengrin:

I  this thread. it combines my two fav online passtimes: celeb news and SHOES


----------



## Nancy7

^ Nicky looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## japskivt

Nicky has great legs! She LOVES those studded VPs!


----------



## babyb0o

wow i must say nicky's makeup looks great. love the outfit! she looks very put together


----------



## Nieners

Nicky looks great! She must love those studded VPs 
Taylor is so annoying to me, I don't like her at all for some reason.


----------



## bugmenot

Amanda Holden (judge for Britian's Got Talent show), looks like someone is taking a peek at her shoes...or at something else, lol


----------



## ShoeNoob

Nieners said:


> Nicky looks great! She must love those studded VPs
> Taylor is so annoying to me, I don't like her at all for some reason.



QFT! I thought I was the only one who couldn't stand Taylor. 

Nicky usually looks kinda odd imo but she looks fantastic in that outfit.


----------



## Shainerocks

I love Nicky's dress! Who is she wearing?


----------



## sumnboutme

I can't stand Taylor Swift either...


----------



## sneezz

Shainerocks said:


> I love Nicky's dress! Who is she wearing?



my guess is bcbg..i bought one and returned it but that was a few years ago.


----------



## misselizabeth22

CelticLuv said:


> what is the style name of these boots? LOVE them!



That's Speedah's bag!!


----------



## lilmissb

Me three! About Taylor Swift that is.


----------



## sara999

i don't know anything about taylor swift...i've never heard her songs and she's not a big celeb here so she's nothing to me really. but she is VERY tall!!!


nicky looks good, hopefully she is gaining some weight - she was way too skinny for awhile


----------



## kaeleigh

Mischa Barton


----------



## karo

Sarah Michelle Gellar

Jennifer Garner


----------



## alyssa08

I so commend SMG for wearing heels all the time despite being pregnant. I don't know if I could do it... I'm a whiner ha. Is her bag a Baleciaga Day? I see it on other people and I want it but then when it comes down to buying one I start to second guess.


----------



## sara999

it looks like a day to me! i bought one, i'm paying it off now i can't WAIT!!!! i am so happy SMG is pregnant, i think she's going to be an amazing mum.


----------



## hya_been

I don't know how SMG wears heels while pregnant.  Her feet must not get very swollen.  From the way my feet swell when it's warm weather, I'm betting I wouldn't be able to do it!


----------



## madamelizaking

^ My feet didn't swell lmore than i did before my preg and I wore heels throughout my pregnancy  just got to make sure to keep sodium down and water up to prevent bloating


----------



## lilmissb

I can't believe SMG is still wearing heels when she looks ready to pop any day! I don't think I'd be able to do it because of my back. But great for her! I think the Bal day is a RH galet/griege/argent/grey? Sorry don't know the exact colour.


----------



## alyssa08

lilmissb said:


> I can't believe SMG is still wearing heels when she looks ready to pop any day! I don't think I'd be able to do it because of my back. But great for her! I think the Bal day is a RH galet/griege/argent/grey? Sorry don't know the exact colour.


 
I think it's pebble which is the same as galet according to the bal forum here? I'm not as savvy as others when it comes to balenciaga. I just bought it off the bal website with gsh after seeing this pic. It was either that or a $2000 prada bag and I'm just not okay with spending that much money... yet


----------



## lilmissb

Yup pebble is the same as galet. My first instinct was to galet as it looks new and the same kinda shade.

LOL! I love galet. I have a tempete GSH day which I just sold as I'm more a RH girl in the day rather than GH.


----------



## kaeleigh

Eva


----------



## kaeleigh

Whitney- She looks Great! (I think these are CL's?)


----------



## sumnboutme

^i think those are the knee-high version of the Devas


----------



## carlinha

^yes they are, and she does look great!


----------



## lilmissb

I agree whitney looks awesome!


----------



## ShoeNoob

lilmissb said:


> I agree whitney looks awesome!



Amazing what happened after she lost 165 pounds of worthless, drug-abusing, former-hip hopper flab!

Seriously, I'm so happy she seems to be back to her former self. Such an amazing talent.


----------



## adeana

^


----------



## lilmissb

^^LOL! I'll pay that one!!!! :lolots:


----------



## sara999

i love SMG's bal. i am not a GH kinda gal...i am desperate for tons of bals but i gotta get my one first!


----------



## Elise499

Ciara in Pigalle


----------



## sara999

is that the first celeb appearance of studded pigs?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

oink oink oink ... I thnk so!


----------



## kaeleigh

Gwen Stefani-  Cataribbon Wedges


----------



## alyssa08

oh gwen... so gorgeous but I'm really not feeling the outfit :/ your shirt is ripped! for some reason she looks like she's going to the pool... the sweater looks like a towel lol. where's gavin?


----------



## slimcouture

I don't like the way Ciara's rocking the studded pigalles, she makes them look regular


----------



## bugmenot

Sarah Harding


----------



## kaeleigh

alyssa08 said:


> oh gwen... so gorgeous but I'm really not feeling the outfit :/ your shirt is ripped! for some reason she looks like she's going to the pool... the sweater looks like a towel lol. where's gavin?


 
She was at the beach, with gavin


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

slimcouture said:


> I don't like the way Ciara's rocking the studded pigalles, she makes them look regular


 
regular?


----------



## kaeleigh

I love Ciara in her Pigalle's. I would wear them with my PJ's if they would just fit my feet.:lolots:


----------



## alyssa08

kaeleigh said:


> She was at the beach, with gavin


 OH BABY


----------



## slimcouture

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> regular?




excuse me...  I just feel like she could be wearing something a bit more spectacular.


----------



## slimcouture

kaeleigh said:


> I would wear them with my PJ's if they would just fit my feet.:lolots:


----------



## kaeleigh

ShoeNoob said:


> Amazing what happened after she lost 165 pounds of worthless, drug-abusing, former-hip hopper flab!
> 
> Seriously, I'm so happy she seems to be back to her former self. Such an amazing talent.


 
:lolots:


----------



## heckp

bugmenot said:


> Diane Kruger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renee Zellweger



I just got Renee's shoes thanks to all the TPF authenticators  , what are they called?


----------



## alyssa08

pigalle 120 paillettes? I think.. or maybe 100 they don't look that high.

I also think Ciara's pigalles look good with what she's wearing. it's a bold shoe and needs something basic, imo.


----------



## Marisa783

alyssa08 said:


> pigalle 120 paillettes? I think.. or maybe 100 they don't look that high.
> 
> I also think Ciara's pigalles look good with what she's wearing. it's a bold shoe and needs something basic, imo.




those are the 120s


----------



## Alice1979

Gavin is hot. Whitney looks fabulous.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

madamelizaking said:


> ^ My feet didn't swell lmore than i did before my preg and I wore heels throughout my pregnancy  just got to make sure to keep sodium down and water up to prevent bloating


 
Ditto! I wore heels the entire time including my baby shower and on the way to the hospital. lol!

I am the only one that does not like how Nicky Hilton looks. Something ain't right:wondering


----------



## alyssa08

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Ditto! I wore heels the entire time including my baby shower and on the way to the hospital. lol!
> 
> I am the only one that does not like how Nicky Hilton looks. Something ain't right:wondering


 
no, I agree with you... I don't think she's cute. just rich with fabulous clothes.


----------



## sumnboutme

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Ditto! I wore heels the entire time including my baby shower and on the way to the hospital. lol!
> 
> I am the only one that does not like how Nicky Hilton looks. Something ain't right:wondering



i agree as well...her legs are too bony IMO...


----------



## lilmissb

And she's pigeoned toed! That doesn't go with studs!!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Hmmm. 
Beauty-check; Talent-check; Good-heartedness-check; Success-check; Gorgeous hubby-check; BEAUTIFUL family-check; Big CL collection-check.
Gwen's the luckiest chick on earth


----------



## sumnboutme

^ita!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

I really like Gwen. I love her sense of fashion.


----------



## alyssa08

I just googled her age because I know she is a lot older than she looks... she'll be 40 in October! can you believe that? the woman has a flawless face and body. tell me your secrets, Gwen?


----------



## po0hping

alyssa08 said:


> I just googled her age because I know she is a lot older than she looks... she'll be 40 in October! can you believe that? the woman has a flawless face and body. tell me your secrets, Gwen?



I discovered No Doubt when I was in the third grade circa 1995.  IMO she looks younger now than she did 14 years ago, I think it's her style now. No more blue or pink hair or fuzzy bras.  
I just realized how long she and Gavin have been together.  Wow.


----------



## lilmissb

40??? Seriously? The last time I checked her age it was only 32! How has time gone that quickly? She's gorgeous, talented and she rocks her Loubies!!!


----------



## Bitstuff

Penelope Cruz in Alti 160. 
This pic is pretty old, but just look at her!


----------



## hya_been

Here's the actual vid with Victoria Beckham on a swing in her Altis.  The other models are also wearing Loubs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpRH...ionawards.com/page/2/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## hya_been

Don't know if this was cleared up, but the dress is by Elise Øverland.


bugmenot said:


> Nicky Hilton


----------



## alyssa08

po0hping said:


> I discovered No Doubt when I was in the third grade circa 1995. IMO she looks younger now than she did 14 years ago, I think it's her style now. No more blue or pink hair or fuzzy bras.
> I just realized how long she and Gavin have been together. Wow.


 
oh god, tragic kingdom was my JAM in the mid 90's. that was the first CD I actually owned and totally loved... besides Spice Girls 

back on topic... Penelope looks amazing as always. she's such a beautiful woman.


----------



## Nieners

Penelope looks amazing


----------



## madamelizaking

^ VB video is creepy and doesn't look like a Bergdorf quality type film.


----------



## legaldiva

diorfashion said:


> Ahh! The Monicas! I love these so much more than this season's Monique.


 
They are different, but only subtley ... my question is how different?

I was so in love with the Monicas.  I missed the boat on that one, but holding out for the Moniques, I think.


----------



## bugmenot

Paris Hilton


----------



## mikakaren

madamelizaking said:


> ^ VB video is creepy and doesn't look like a Bergdorf quality type film.


 
the advertising bigs who thought the film up said that Victoria is a style icon that every woman wants to be and so if she is swinging then all the women should follow. Kind of vain in my opinion; I mean not EVERY woman loves her style.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

Nadia Bjorlin


----------



## hya_been

Sarah Jessica Parker






Aubrey Oday (I'm embarassed to her know her name, but it's only because she wears CLs I swear!)





For the Gwen fans cause she looks gorgeous!  I know we can't see her feet, so maybe she is wearing CLs!


----------



## brintee

OMG! I *LOVE* SJP's hair!!!
I hate looking at Aubrey. lol


----------



## hya_been

The picture of SJP is actually from the filming of the second SATC movie.  I thought she was in a bathrobe when the pictures were small.  I'm not a huge fan of the dress because of that!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ me, too, *brintee*! SJP looks amazing! Is that from the filming of SATC 2? Love that dress!

ETA: thanks, *hya*!


----------



## carlinha

penelope cruz looks amazing.... nicky hilton looks great too

kourtney keeps trying to hide that baby bump huh?

OMG SJP is HOT HOT HOT!!!!


----------



## bugmenot

Jennifer Garner







I'm not sure who is on the left, but that's Anna Paquin on the right for a premiere for some movie


----------



## meggyg8r

^ Marcia Gay Harden. Love her!


----------



## noah8077

LavenderIce said:


> Nadia Bjorlin


 
I think she is my girl crush.  She is so beautiful!


----------



## alyssa08

paris hilton looks like a barbie and not in a good way... more in like a cheap, "5 year-old picked out my outfit" kind of way. her fashion sense is horrible, imo.

SJP looks beautiful. glitter pigalles? it took me a few looks to figure out what she's wearing. it looked like python at first glance 

hate the kardashians. they are beautiful girls though.


----------



## Speedah

Agreed, *Noah*. Wow. She has such a rockin' body!


----------



## Marisa783

alyssa08 said:


> paris hilton looks like a barbie and not in a good way... more in like a cheap, "5 year-old picked out my outfit" kind of way. her fashion sense is horrible, imo.
> 
> SJP looks beautiful. glitter pigalles? it took me a few looks to figure out what she's wearing. it looked like python at first glance
> 
> hate the kardashians. they are beautiful girls though.




I think they might be strass?  Not sure...either that or glitter


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SJP looks HOT HOT HOT!!


they are STRASS!!!


----------



## hya_been

Here's the bigger picture of SJP's shoes.


----------



## diorfashion

legaldiva said:


> They are different, but only subtley ... my question is how different?
> 
> I was so in love with the Monicas. I missed the boat on that one, but holding out for the Moniques, I think.


 
The only reason for my preference of the Monicas is because I can manage 120 better than the 160 height of the Moniques!  Please let us know if you find the Moniques manageable, legaldiva.


----------



## japskivt

Is SJP wearing the gold Pigalle strass?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

hya_been said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker


 
OH MY NERD! I am assuming this is from the SATC 2 set. Can't breathe. Can't wait


----------



## Nico3327

japskivt said:


> Is SJP wearing the gold Pigalle strass?


 
I think someone confirmed on the prior page that she is.  I'm not a huge fan of the pigalle myself, but those are beautiful.


----------



## alyssa08

hya_been said:


> Here's the bigger picture of SJP's shoes.


 
wow those are so gorgeous.


----------



## StephieT224

hya_been said:


> The picture of SJP is actually from the filming of the second SATC movie. I thought she was in a bathrobe when the pictures were small. I'm not a huge fan of the dress because of that!


 
Isn't it funny/obsessive that before I read your post and I saw the building in the background - I knew that is what it was - that building has been used in their filming before!


----------



## sedds

Those are hot


----------



## carlinha

i cannot WAIT for the movie!!!  any idea when it is coming out?


----------



## StephieT224

Now I read the rest of the posts and realize this is why I love you girls, we all knew it was from SATC just at a glance! lol.  They look great, I may need those strass!


----------



## Miss_Q

carlinha said:


> i cannot WAIT for the movie!!! any idea when it is coming out?


 

May 28, 2010


----------



## sara999

oh boo. that's ages away!


----------



## karo

More pics of SJP on the SATC set


----------



## sumnboutme

are those strass or glitter?

edit: nm, saw *naked*'s response....they look so much like glitter...


----------



## sara999

gah my jealousy for her figure knows no bounds


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> are those strass or glitter?
> 
> edit: nm, saw *naked*'s response....they look so much like glitter...



they look like the strass to me


----------



## LavenderIce

A few more of the Pigalle Strass

SJP wearing bronze












RZ in silver


----------



## cllover

SJP is looking good - love her hair that way!

Rene is way too thin   Love her dress, but she looks too boney.


----------



## sara999

renee looks like she is wearing paillette not strass


----------



## Shainerocks

Rene looks way too skiny!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sara, that's what I first thought when I saw them last week and maybe I just got excited by the strass.  lol


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE SJP's look! I'm a bit worried about the 2nd movie as she doesn't ahve a wedding ring on her finger!!! Unless it's on the right one. Phew, Big has his on!!! I love the white dress too. They look like strass to me too.

Rene's got pailletes on. I think there was a close up of her shoes before.


----------



## Alice1979

What second movie? There's SATC 2 coming out? I thought it was a myth?


----------



## cllover

^Yup, and I believe they are filming now!


----------



## adeana

SJP's pigalle strauss are so beautiful.  She looks amazing, she puts most 20 yr olds to shame.


----------



## sara999

i know. she just seems to exude joy!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica Alba


----------



## Love Of My Life

Penelope Cruz.. one word.. AWESOME....


----------



## alyssa08

wow jessica alba's blonde hair looks really bad... i prefer pale blondes.


----------



## evanescent

SJP looks amazing!! cant wait for SATC 2!!


----------



## po0hping

Is Jessica Alba wearing Declic?  I'm not sure if it is black, maybe its the lighting but it looks burgundy.


----------



## lilmissb

Don't think they're declics as I can see a slight platform. Maybe new simples? But the toes look a bit pointier than simples. At first glance I thought altis but the platform doesn't look big enough. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## Nereavi

*SJP on the set in Gino


thumbnails3.imagebam.com/4753/54a7c447520403.gif
*


----------



## meggyg8r

*Alice*, SATC 2 is definitely not a myth. It was announced a few months ago that they were starting filming! They have a release date already too--5/28/2010!!

I think SJP's Pigalles definitely look like strass. There was a pic a few pages back that showed the texture pretty well and it was bumpy like the crystals of the strass! So gorgeous!!


----------



## nillacobain

bugmenot said:


> Jennifer Garner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who is on the left, but that's Anna Paquin on the right for a premiere for some movie


 
Can you ID Jennifer's CLs?

I love Anna Paquin ... but she has no sense of style!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Nilla*, I think they are the Jean Paul 120 wedges.


----------



## floridasun8

LavenderIce said:


> A few more of the Pigalle Strass
> 
> SJP wearing bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RZ in silver



Can anyone ID SJP's white dress?  I love it!  And the shoes....


----------



## Zucnarf

Renee Z. looks awful! Too skinny!


----------



## hya_been

SJP's dress is a white 3/4 length sleeved Halston Heritage dress (according to Red Carpet fashion).
Here's a great pic of the strass.








Audrina Partridge.





Khloe Kardashian









I think Kim's are CLs, but if not the woman on the right's definitely are.  Can anyone identify her?


----------



## Marisa783

I love Khloe's dress!  Can anyone id?


----------



## Speedah

Khloe's and Kim's dresses are amazing! Khloe rocks those Differas wherever she goes- I have to say they're really growing on me. 

Looks like Kim's wearing Altis maybe?


----------



## LavenderIce

po0hping said:


> Is Jessica Alba wearing Declic? I'm not sure if it is black, maybe its the lighting but it looks burgundy.


 
I think she's wearing Feticha.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sophia Bush


----------



## LavenderIce

Lori Loughlin


----------



## LavenderIce

Older pics of Dita in the original Rolando and Josephine


----------



## sara999

i loooooove sophia bush! dita looks great...i kinda like the produced rolando over the RM runway kind


----------



## alyssa08

pretty sure alba is wearing fetichas or declics. the heel looks like it might be slightly curved which would point in the direction of feticha.

sophia bush is sooo cute. what style is she wearing? ron rons maybe?


----------



## jancedtif

Call me crazy, but at a quick glance Kim looks like Beyonce. Can anyone else see it?


----------



## hya_been

*Jance* I do see what you're talking about, she kind of does.

*Alyssa* I don't know what Alba is wearing.  In other pictures, you can see an exposed platform though.


----------



## japskivt

It looks like Alba is wearing Altis???

I think Sophia is wearing Oxblood glitter Ron Rons.


----------



## alyssa08

ah, I can't see the platform. maybe it's just my computer/my eyes 

I need ron rons now.


----------



## Marisa783

Monica in white Supre Fifre...definitely like the black version MUCH more


----------



## Marisa783

actually, are those the supre fifre?  they aren't over the knee...


----------



## lilmissb

I agree Marisa they're just the normal ones.

I see what you mean *jance!*

*jap* that's what I thought but the platform doesn't look big enough and looks like it slims down around the front which led to NS's but then the toe looks more pointy than a NS...


----------



## hya_been

So here are so more Jessica Alba pics, these are the best I could find.  I think you're right *Lilmissb* they look like New Simples


----------



## alyssa08

Marisa783 said:


> Monica in white Supre Fifre...definitely like the black version MUCH more


 
 no thanks...


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for sourcing better pics *hya!* Def look like NS now. From the front it's so hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Alice1979

meggyg8r said:


> *Alice*, SATC 2 is definitely not a myth. It was announced a few months ago that they were starting filming! They have a release date already too--5/28/2010!!
> 
> I think SJP's Pigalles definitely look like strass. There was a pic a few pages back that showed the texture pretty well and it was bumpy like the crystals of the strass! So gorgeous!!



Thanks *meggy*, I'm looking forward for the release.

The pigalles that SJP was wearing are the dorado strass. Horatio boutique has them.


----------



## karwood

Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Gino T-bar. I neeeeed those Ginos in that same exact color combo!!:


----------



## Speedah

I  SJP... 

And Chris Noth...


----------



## StephieT224

OMG i love that the SATC fashion is coming out! yay


----------



## ceseeber

http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/

this is a neat blogspot which lists all the CL styles on the right and once clicking on the style celebrity images are shown waering that style.....reading the website in french makes me love Christian so much more!


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Gino T-bar. I neeeeed those Ginos in that same exact color combo!!


 
Didn't you get them and they were like highlighter yellow? I think these are the same even though the yellow looks softer on SJP. 

^Oh cool *ceese!*


----------



## LavenderIce

ceseeber said:


> http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/
> 
> this is a neat blogspot which lists all the CL styles on the right and once clicking on the style celebrity images are shown waering that style.....reading the website in french makes me love Christian so much more!


 
I think the blogger used to post here,  her tpf handle was elise something, she has great pictures.


----------



## Nereavi

*Blake Lively in very Galaxy on the GG set*

thumbnails4.imagebam.com/4764/d4175647630357.gif

thumbnails8.imagebam.com/4764/aa6e8e47630361.gif


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm shoe twins with Blake!!!  But I'm not sure about the stockings with that dress and the shoes. Could be a little too much going on at once.


----------



## Nico3327

Nereavi said:


> *Blake Lively in very Galaxy on the GG set*
> 
> thumbnails4.imagebam.com/4764/d4175647630357.gif
> 
> thumbnails8.imagebam.com/4764/aa6e8e47630361.gif


 

I need the very galaxy in my life!


----------



## karwood

lilmissb said:


> Didn't you get them and they were like highlighter yellow? I think these are the same even though the yellow looks softer on SJP.


 
No, the ones I returned had the yellow patent toe-cap and all-over black. But I just saw a better pic of the shoes (thanks *cesee!!)* and they are definitely that highlighter yellow. oN sjp, They looked LIKE  more of a pastel yellow. Oh well, I have changed my mind, I don't need these anymore! LOL!


----------



## **shoelover**

RZ in silver











[/QUOTE]

does anyone know who's the dress buy?  tia


----------



## bugmenot

mila kunis












Blake Lively


----------



## Elise499

ceseeber said:


> http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/
> 
> this is a neat blogspot which lists all the CL styles on the right and once clicking on the style celebrity images are shown waering that style.....reading the website in french makes me love Christian so much more!



Thank you ! I'm glad to see people who read my blog 


Angela Ismailos in Bianca


----------



## Speedah

^^  Oh wow...

I haven't been a huge fan of the exotic Biancas until now. Wow... 

I bet those are waaaaaaay out of my price range considering they're croc.


----------



## carlinha

BIANCA CROC?!?!??!! 

blake lively looks so freaking beautiful, and that body of hers is to die for.... but i agree with *lilmissb*, i am not a big fan of the fishnet stockings with that dress and the VG


----------



## hya_been

I do think Blake is pretty and I don't think she can act, but I'm waiting for her to prove me wrong.  The only reason I watch Gossip Girl is for the clothing, but I've seen so much of it just from this thread.

I wish Mila's dress was a different colour.  I love the yellow declics, but that's too much yellow for me with the dress.


----------



## alyssa08

^^ IA hya

those croc biancas are tdf... I wasn't sold on the style until now.


----------



## *Lo

I usually dont like commenting on people's weight, but Rene Zelwegger looks very thin, I hope she is ok.

Mila Kunis is soo beautiful

Those puthon Bianca's are super gorgeous


----------



## Speedah

Ok, where on earth are croc Biancas available? Research only....


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> No, the ones I returned had the yellow patent toe-cap and all-over black. But I just saw a better pic of the shoes (thanks *cesee!!)* and they are definitely that highlighter yellow. oN sjp, They looked LIKE  more of a pastel yellow. Oh well, I have changed my mind, I don't need these anymore! LOL!



Of course! SJP's were mellow yellow for the larger part and black capped and yours were yellow capped! I got a little confused. The ones on SJP do look better than the ones you sent back. Oh well, I guess if you don't need them now it's a moot point!!! LOL 


Oh gosh, croc biancas???


----------



## carlinha

Speedah said:


> Ok, where on earth are croc Biancas available? Research only....



not sure, but i'd bet one of the paris stores have them... they get some AMAZING exotic skins... let me know what you find out


----------



## Speedah

I'll keep you posted! 

 

I'm scared to see the price....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ I'm guessing they are around 6K


----------



## sumnboutme

i think horatio has the croc biancas


----------



## Speedah

*Naked*, that's what I was afraid of. :s

I will investigate, *Sumn*...


----------



## lilmissb

Croc anything is at least $4k isn't it?


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think so...


----------



## sumnboutme

try Madison too...and I think *naked *is right, the price is $6k+


----------



## Speedah

Hoping for them to go on sale...


----------



## Alice1979

Croc Bianca


----------



## ceseeber

Elise499 said:


> Thank you ! I'm glad to see people who read my blog


 

I love your blog!!! I can't believe I don't find it until last night


----------



## kaeleigh

Lo Bosworth


----------



## IFFAH

Angela's Bianca.  for posting, *Elise*.


----------



## hya_been

Some major eye candy ladies!  Dita and friend.


----------



## bugmenot

More of Blake Lively from yesterday's Gossip Girl set


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i really dislike those fishnets with that dress and the vgs


----------



## brintee

^ita


----------



## alyssa08

kaeleigh said:


> Lo Bosworth


 
she is just soo freakin' cute. I love her style... it's like classic/preppy but still trendy.

I saw Dita's shoes in blush suede and they were really cute. I kind of want them now


----------



## karwood

Cynthia Nixon wearing fuschia suede VPs:


----------



## carlinha

i am soooo loving SATC II set's styles so far!!!


----------



## hya_been

So I'm hoping these are CLs because I'll feel dumb otherwise.  Hilary Duff on Gossip Girl






Katy Perry


----------



## Alice1979

moshi_moshi said:


> ^^i really dislike those fishnets with that dress and the vgs



I agree too. There's just too much going on.


----------



## Nico3327

hya_been said:


> So I'm hoping these are CLs because I'll feel dumb otherwise. Hilary Duff on Gossip Girl


 
Hilary's look like they might be the Josefa (sp?).


----------



## carlinha

katy perry looks amazing - that pink is very flattering on her


----------



## lilmissb

Katy looks gorgeous! I want that dress!!!


----------



## ShoeNoob

hya_been said:


> So I'm hoping these are CLs because I'll feel dumb otherwise.  Hilary Duff on Gossip Girl



Yep yep! Scissor Girls!


----------



## lilmissb

They look too clunky to be SG's. The platform is HUGE!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Hmmmm. Living up to my name again :shame:


----------



## rdgldy

I have to agree-I have scissor girls and those are too clunky.


----------



## carlinha

they almost look like josefas/josephines to me... with parts that are open


----------



## lilmissb

No worries *ShoeNoob*, it all takes time.

Hmm, not sure didn't look exactly like the josefa/josephines but I don't know what else they could be? Maybe modified jo's like you say *carlinha*


----------



## Elise499

Sarah Jessica Parker in Bridget



 





 



Jessica Biel in Madame Claude


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG I am DYING over SATC! I can't wait!


----------



## mal

Me too! How does SJP keep getting more and more gorgeous??? 
Jessica Biel looks beautiful too; is that a post-it on her cleavage?


----------



## surlygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> OMG I am DYING over SATC! I can't wait!


 
they are killing it with all of these amazing looks! love the Strass!!!


----------



## surlygirl

mal said:


> Me too! How does SJP keep getting more and more gorgeous???
> Jessica Biel looks beautiful too; is that a post-it on her cleavage?


 
sure looks like a post it, *mal*! the dress and blue MCs are lovely though!


----------



## mal

directions to the party perhaps?


----------



## adeana

^ LOL

I noticed that too.  I have to say I would have never thought to store my grocery list there....

She looks gorgy, really loving the MCs.


----------



## *Lo

OMG I love those boots SJP is wearing I was just looking at them at Horatio last week!  I cant believe they have her wearing that dior dress again, I loved it when she wore it during the series.


----------



## shoegal

^good catch, I loved that dress as well! Those shoes are beautiful!


----------



## bugmenot

Jessica Biel on Valentine's Day set


----------



## sara999

when did she wear it in the series? i was trying to watch it from the first to the sixth but steve threw a fit about my 'crap tv' so i haven't watched it again in agessssssss


----------



## alyssa08

SJP WOW! I swear she can pull off anything. IA with everyone, seeing all these pictures is getting me pumped for SATC2


----------



## cllover

Jessica Biel's MCs are gorgeous - I love them in that color!


----------



## **shoelover**

season 3 ep 17 what goes around comes around.


----------



## **shoelover**

sara999 said:


> when did she wear it in the series? i was trying to watch it from the first to the sixth but steve threw a fit about my 'crap tv' so i haven't watched it again in agessssssss



season 3 ep 17 what goes around comes around


----------



## carlinha

SJP is probably one of the few people i can think of who can pull off those booties.  SATC II is gonna be AMAZING!!!!!!  i cannot WAIT!


----------



## sara999

TY **shoe**


----------



## Alice1979

I'm loving the Bridgette more and more. The strass ones look stunning on SJP.

Jessica Biel looks gorgeous in navy MC.


----------



## *Lo

sara999 said:


> when did she wear it in the series? i was trying to watch it from the first to the sixth but steve threw a fit about my 'crap tv' so i haven't watched it again in agessssssss


 
I dont remember which season it was but it was the episode when she went to talk to natasha in a resturaunt to apologize to her after she had found out that they (natasha and big) were getting a divorce.


----------



## sara999

i've comandeered the bedroom television and i'm working my way through now! i'm on disc 2 o the second series (carries releasing big to go to paris and i'm almost crying because i hate that she hurts so bad!)


----------



## Chins4

hya_been said:


> Katy Perry


 
I LOVE KP's dress!! Can anyone identify???


----------



## Mojito13

Zucnarf said:


> Renee Z. looks awful! Too skinny!



Agreed! She looks like death!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Elise499 said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker in Bridget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Biel in Madame Claude



i LOVEEE that they resurrected this dior dress!!!!  i remember when she wore it in the episode where she apologized to bigs wife.


----------



## LornaLou

Ketie Price in I think Barbie Pink Altadama?


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ looks like the pink patent hyper prive


----------



## melialuvs2shop

moshi_moshi said:


> ^^ looks like the pink patent hyper prive


 

yeah...  definitely the bubblegum-ish pink hyper prive


----------



## siserilla

Wow, that's a short dress.


----------



## Shainerocks

Maybe she forgot her pants at home ^^


----------



## LornaLou

My IDing is still ammature lol! And believe it or not that is her actually covered up, she's the UKs No.1 glamour model so is known for wearing next to nothing haha.


----------



## lilmissb

^^ :lolots:


----------



## adeana

^^She is no doubt a beautiful woman, but it seems she is trying too hard.  KWIM?  (And yes, I have absolutely no right to judge :greengrin


----------



## LornaLou

Definitely she's had way too much surgery as well and is known for not being very nice, she doesn't really care about anyone from how it looks since she just split up from Peter Andre her husband of so many years she went partying and kissing other men and after 10 weeks is talking wedding bells with her new boyfriend lol. I think we should steal the shoes!!


----------



## sara999

#1 glamour model!? god i hope not. she's a nutjob


----------



## LornaLou

Lol apparently she is the number 1 according to loads of places haha.


----------



## sara999

totally baffled by that. she never seems to be doing anything but partying and getting a boob job!!! or collagen lips...or a nose job...or a nose job to cover up her old nose job...


----------



## LornaLou

Lol well I know shes got more books coming out, her reality tv show, her baby range, her underwear range, her jewellery line, her perfume line lol she has everything possible although she admitted she doesn't even write her books...


----------



## White Orchid

ceseeber said:


> http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/
> 
> this is a neat blogspot which lists all the CL styles on the right and once clicking on the style celebrity images are shown waering that style.....reading the website in french makes me love Christian so much more!


 
Thanks for sharing.  It's almost my favourite blogspot!!


----------



## madamelizaking

sorry if this has been posted before, I haven't seen it on here yet.


CHristian louboutin made these for Dita Von Teese's Opium Den show


----------



## carlinha

^wow that's crazy!!!


----------



## Alice1979

^Wow... how do those stay on her feet? Is there more than just that ball in the front?


----------



## ally143

Christian and Dita must have lots of fun designing these shoes together!!


----------



## **shoelover**

sara999 said:


> i've comandeered the bedroom television and i'm working my way through now! i'm on disc 2 o the second series (carries releasing big to go to paris and i'm almost crying because i hate that she hurts so bad!)



I've just completed watching all of the seasons and boy i've loved every minute of it! ..getting ready to watch the movie now.


----------



## LornaLou

Alice1979 said:


> ^Wow... how do those stay on her feet? Is there more than just that ball in the front?


I assume it stays on the foot just like a flip flop stays on? It has an ankle strap so the ball must keep the toes down but it looks like they would really really hurt!


----------



## po0hping

Maybe the ball is blocking the view of a strap keeping her other four toes in?


----------



## LavenderIce

Shannen Doherty


----------



## brintee

ew shannen. ew.


----------



## ShoeNoob

brintee said:


> ew shannen. ew.



ITA. There's so much wrong with her in that pic that I don't know where to begin, and I'd rather be nice and not go into it


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Chins4 said:


> I LOVE KP's dress!! Can anyone identify???


 

I just came across this picture and the blog says that the dress is RM Edition by Roland Mouret Mona dress. I saw it on Amber Rose but didn't realise that Katy's was the same. HTH!


----------



## jancedtif

^They both look chic in that pretty dress!


----------



## phiphi

no shannen. so wrong.


----------



## madamepink

On shannen that is a waste of a shoe!!!! Ruined the shoe with that house outfit.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow at Dita's, whoa mamma for Shannen!!!!

Dita is into bondage so I don't think it's that painful for her... 

Shannen what were you thinkin'????  And what a waste of a beautiful Bal with THAT outfit!!!


----------



## indypup

Just ew to Shannen.  Blech!  Everything is wrong with that look.


----------



## needloub

I love those shoes Shannen is wearing?  Does anyone know the name again?  I forgot who tried them on at the NYC meet-up, but it looked hot, hot, hot on their feet.  I was very surprised...it looks so much better on.


----------



## Alice1979

needloub said:


> I love those shoes Shannen is wearing?  Does anyone know the name again?  I forgot who tried them on at the NYC meet-up, but it looked hot, hot, hot on their feet.  I was very surprised...it looks so much better on.



The style is called the Deva.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*kuromi* tried those on at the meet and bought them!  i love that style but could never rock them.


----------



## hya_been

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Nereavi

Whitney Port


----------



## phiphi

love nicole kidman's outfit. now if she could only stop with the botox...


----------



## hya_been

Matt Damon's wife Luciana.  I think these are an older style.


----------



## plumaplomb

kaeleigh said:


> Mischa Barton


Ugh, Mischa!! No no no no no!! This outfit is all wrong... her hair and/or lipstick too dark. Is she filming for something? Why are they smoking next to a No Smoking sign?


----------



## Marisa783

More of SJP in the Pigalle Strass and Kristin Davis in Very Croise


----------



## carlinha

^TO DIE FOR!!!  i love Kristin Davis in the VC also!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

ARGHHH i am so sad i missed out on those white/pink/gold VC's!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

and those shoes on samantha... ..i think they could have found something so much better for that dress!


----------



## brintee

^^ITA! And those VC's are HOT!


----------



## Alice1979

Love the VC, the pigalle strass, and the YSL. They all look fabulous.


----------



## bugmenot

*Olivia Palermo
*





Ashley Tisdale





Kelly Brook










Gemma Atkinson


----------



## lilmissb

^ I like that HL! haven't seen it before.


----------



## Marrion

Boots of Olivia looks not good, like she has very big foots and the up part of shoes look like it is socks


----------



## Marrion

elizabeth canalis


----------



## chay

Actress Leighton Meester visits "Late Show with David Letterman"


----------



## BagLover21

moshi_moshi said:


> and those shoes on samantha... ..i think they could have found something so much better for that dress!



you wrote exactly what i was thinking! you've got to be kidding me??!!!


----------



## po0hping

BagLover21 said:


> you wrote exactly what i was thinking! you've got to be kidding me??!!!



Is she being punished or something?  If my memory serves me right, I think she is also the only one of the four who hasn't worn CLs.
Carrie: tiger decollete, multi colored giltter no prive, Briget strass, pigalle, gino
Miranda: fuxia VP 
Charlotte: Very Croise, (python) VP
Samantha: none


----------



## lichda

^^I love the idea of punishment by Louboutin deprivation.    I agree though, clunky white sandals?  Mmmm, no.


----------



## carlinha

could it be possibly she doesn't like them? shocked::weird:


----------



## Bitstuff

OMG Kelly Brook makes me do this 
in a completely non-jealous way. She really knows how to dress for her shape.

Not so for Gemma Atkinson. That dress makes her shoulders look extra wide.


----------



## sara999

i don't know about her not liking them, she wears them in the series


----------



## Bitstuff

Coco's shoe closet. There are apparently two walls. A bunch of CLs on the right hand side there.







Notice the klassy lucite heels up top?


----------



## Nico3327

Bitstuff said:


> Coco's shoe closet. There are apparently two walls. A bunch of CLs on the right hand side there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the klassy lucite heels up top?


 
Ict-T's wife Coco?!  Never thought I would ever be jealous of her, but I would die for a shoe closet like that!  Although mine would be much better organized.


----------



## Alice1979

I wonder what she did with all her boxes.


----------



## meggyg8r

She shoulda sent a few to me! Hmph.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^Coco as in Ice-T's wife Coco??!  i love the mix of red soles and lucite!!  lol.


----------



## hya_been

lilmissb said:


> ^ I like that HL! haven't seen it before.




*Lilmissb* apparently it's actually by French Connection.


----------



## brintee

We should make an "I Spy CLs" Thread with celebrity closets!


----------



## hya_been

Chrisitina Milian got married to The Dream in Vegas wearing these, but at the same chapel that Britney Spears had that shot gun wedding.  I think these shoes deserve more don't you?!

*Edit:* Ooops my apologies this an old picture, but they did indeed get married.  I was confused because in one image she's beside a cake.  I figured it was a wedding cake.


----------



## bugmenot

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## brintee

^I dont like the shoes & bag with that dress.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Nereavi said:


> Whitney Port


 
Love love love Whit's look


----------



## Bitstuff

bugmenot said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley




Wow, that is a Megan Fox-level sexyface!


----------



## alyssa08

^^hehe! I actually love the dress and the shoes are cute with it but that's a definite no to the lv. I would've gone for nude shoes personally. or something pretty like a lace VP.


----------



## sara999

i don't like those shoes full stop


----------



## Bitstuff

sara999 said:


> i don't like those shoes full stop



There's a bit too much goin on there, isn't there? And the result is a tacky mess.

I wonder what those shoes look like in real life though; on the shelf of a shop.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i saw them irl... they're ok... i'm not crazy about them though


----------



## sedds

Sarah Jessica Parker & Kristin Davis


----------



## Speedah

^^ These pics are killing me! I can't wait for the movie!!!


----------



## hya_been

So if they're filming now will it be a year before it's out?!!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Someone said it was due out next May


----------



## LavenderIce

Speedah said:


> ^^ These pics are killing me! I can't wait for the movie!!!


 
A few more just for you, my favorite CL crack fiend:


----------



## LavenderIce

sara999 said:


> when did she wear it in the series? i was trying to watch it from the first to the sixth but steve threw a fit about my 'crap tv' so i haven't watched it again in agessssssss


 
Here are some screen caps of her wearing it back then--


----------



## Speedah

Oh, *Lav*!!! My shoe crack enabler! 

Sam's shoes are horrible with that dress...and they don't look like they fit!


----------



## hya_been

In case anyone wants SJP's strass pigalles!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hoes?hash=item3ef852cfeb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sara999

that seller always charges way beyond RRP. dunno about these though


----------



## Nereavi




----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the info *hya!* So it's not actually HL then. That's why I hadn't seen it!!!

I don't like Sam's dress, it's so unflattering on her and makes her boobs look saggy and old. Plus the shoes as you all have said. WTF is up with making her look daggy?

*Sara* to be fair she charges just below RRP. And I think the strass retails for about $3k anyway? I got my VG's from her. I paid more than sale price but a lot less than RRP.

Ugh! I wish I could try the pigalle strass on!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

ughh all these pink/gold/white VC photos are making me sad i didn't win that bay pair... they'd be perfect in Vegas!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*moshi*, I am loooving those pink/gold/white VCs too.. so gorg!!!!


----------



## adeana

Kinda makes you wonder if the whole plot of that scene is how Samantha got stuck wearing some crappy shoes in public. 

SJP just keeps getting better.  She looks amazing.


----------



## bugmenot

Alexandra Burke


----------



## Mojito13

Bitstuff said:


> OMG Kelly Brook makes me do this
> in a completely non-jealous way. She really knows how to dress for her shape.
> 
> Not so for Gemma Atkinson. That dress makes her shoulders look extra wide.



totally agree - Kelly has a rockin' bod! I wish I could pull that dress off! It is a very feminine and very classy dress


----------



## Mojito13

bugmenot said:


> Alexandra Burke



The shoes are kick-ass but the dress makes me wanna


----------



## bugmenot

Anna Kournikova


----------



## kaeleigh

Gwen


----------



## kaeleigh

Lo Bosworth


----------



## kaeleigh

Leighton Meester


----------



## fashionista89

Blake Lively is wearing CLs (the studded pigalles i think?) at the Anna Sui Gossip Girl collection debut.
can't find a pic right now, as i can't hotlink!


----------



## cl addict

I was actually at the event and she looked amazing... 

You can hardly see the shoes in my pic unfortunately. 



fashionista89 said:


> Blake Lively is wearing CLs (the studded pigalles i think?) at the Anna Sui Gossip Girl collection debut.
> can't find a pic right now, as i can't hotlink!


----------



## kaeleigh

fashionista89 said:


> Blake Lively is wearing CLs (the studded pigalles i think?) at the Anna Sui Gossip Girl collection debut.
> can't find a pic right now, as i can't hotlink!


 
Here you go


----------



## kaeleigh

Kim


----------



## japskivt

I want the studded Pigalle!


----------



## brintee

What are these? Miss Clichy?



kaeleigh said:


> Lo Bosworth


----------



## hya_been

Jennifer Garner in the Super Wallis


----------



## surlygirl

I heart the Super Wallis!


----------



## sara999

i heart jennifer garner!


why did kim bother to dye her hair blonde if she was going to go brown 2 weeks later?


----------



## hya_been

I heart Jennifer Garner too *Sara*.  Loved Alias despite it's often crazy plotlines!


----------



## moshi_moshi

kaeleigh said:


> Here you go


 
who makes this dress!  i love it!


----------



## brintee

What shoes is Lo wearing?

It looks familiar *Moshi*, but I cant put my finger on it...


----------



## eggpudding

^Camel Rolandos.


----------



## brintee

^Thanks!


----------



## surlygirl

Blake's dress reminds me of Vena Cava or Madison Marcus although she should be wearing Anna Sui for Target for the event. It's super cute!


----------



## moshi_moshi

surlygirl said:


> Blake's dress reminds me of Vena Cava or Madison Marcus although she should be wearing Anna Sui for Target for the event. It's super cute!


 
i was thinking that it should be anna sui since it's an anna sui event but it looks too nice to be from the target collection (not that i have anything against the target collections or anything!  i have stuff from a few of them) and doesn't really look like anna sui to me either.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sara999 said:


> i heart jennifer garner!
> 
> 
> why did kim bother to dye her hair blonde if she was going to go brown 2 weeks later?


 
she never went blonde .. it was a wig


----------



## alyssa08

she did wear a wig at first but then I'm pretty sure she had blonde foils put in unless she used a different wig and fooled us all.


----------



## hya_been

Yeah I thought she progressed from a wig to actually dying it.


----------



## Marisa783

yea, I agree...Kim's blonde hair wasn't a wig this time.  you can see some light streaks in her hair now from dying over it too


----------



## Jahpson

bugmenot said:


> Kelly Brook


 
the most dangerous curves I have ever seen!! whoa


----------



## miriammarquez

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1212489/Whitney-Houston-I-wore-pyjamas-seven-months-drug-hell.html

Oprah


----------



## hya_been

Here's the actual image.


----------



## bugmenot

Emma Stone






Blake Lively with up close shot


----------



## japskivt

I love those Pigalles! I NEED Them.


----------



## alyssa08

emma, your outfit... 

I can't believe kim k did that to her hair just to have it for a couple weeks and then go back. I know she has the best stylists and the best products you can get but I've been through that process and the thought of doing it again makes me cringe. her hair won't be the same until it's completely grown out.


----------



## hya_been

I think Emma Stone's outfit is one of the actual outfits designed by Anna Sui for Target

Here's Michelle Monaghan in the shoes Louboutin designed for J. R. Mendel.


----------



## Nico3327

hya_been said:


> I think Emma Stone's outfit is one of the actual outfits designed by Anna Sui for Target
> 
> Here's Michelle Monaghan in the shoes Louboutin designed for J. R. Mendel.


 
They're not bad, but I think I'm over the whole gladiator sandal thing.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*hya* - you're right it is from the anna sui for target line based on specific gg characters.

still wanna know who blake is wearing!


----------



## karwood

Blake Lively wearing black satin Rolandos:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love that look! Amazing.


----------



## hya_been

She wore a blue dress by Victoria Beckham, but I don't know about the white one *Moshi*!


----------



## phiphi

sara999 said:


> i heart jennifer garner!
> 
> 
> why did kim bother to dye her hair blonde if she was going to go brown 2 weeks later?


 
i heart jennifer garner's dress too!


----------



## karwood

moshi_moshi said:


> still wanna know who blake is wearing!


 
It looks like the  "Ezra" dress by Vena Cava

Nina Garcia wearing Devas:


----------



## lilmissb

Blake looks AMAZING in the VB dress. That shape is unmistakeably VB!

Love Michelle's dress!

Jennifer Garner is the cutest! Love the dress with the shoes. Great outfit.


----------



## Marrion

new


----------



## lilmissb

^Don't think Miranda's wearing CL's??? They almost look like Miu Miu's with the platform under the toe box of the shoe with stitching??? Or is that just my eyes?


----------



## laurenam

^ I agree *lilmissb*. They look like Miu Miu's.


----------



## Shainerocks

I also agree with lilmissb.
The look like the Miu Miu nude patent Whipstitch platform shoes.


----------



## Jahpson

blake is killing it with that blue dress!! say yes to curves


----------



## lilmissb

That's the stitching name! Couldn't think of it thanks *Shaine!!!* Not to mention I WANT and NEED those miu mius but none in my size can be found :cry:


----------



## ShoeNoob

karwood said:


> It looks like the  "Ezra" dress by Vena Cava
> 
> Nina Garcia wearing Devas:



Uhhhhh.... what's up with that hat?!


----------



## sara999

god what i wouldn't give for blake lively's body. she is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nico3327

lilmissb said:


> That's the stitching name! Couldn't think of it thanks *Shaine!!!* Not to mention I WANT and NEED those miu mius but none in my size can be found :cry:


 
If it makes you feel any better *lilmissb*, I found them to be very uncomfortable.  I bought the red ones and returned them after one day of wearing them in the house!


----------



## lilmissb

^Wow, it does make me feel a bit better. Thanks!


----------



## hya_been

All of these are from The Toronto International Film Festival.

Penelope Cruz in white Satin Armadillos
So yes or no is she preggers?!  I'm kind of doubting it.





I wish I had been able to find a better pic of Amanda Seyfried, but everyone was of course taking pictures of Megan Fox.  Fox is in Claudias.  Seyfried is in VPs.


----------



## moshi_moshi

karwood said:


> It looks like the "Ezra" dress by Vena Cava


 
thanks!!  wonder if i can still find it?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I'll help you look, *moshi*!

I like the soft wave look on Megan.


----------



## betty*00

bugmenot said:


> Blake Lively with up close shot


 
OMFG!!!!!! I WANT these! MUST have these!!!!!!!! 
Seriously freakin' out here...oh dear


----------



## bugmenot

Here's a bigger pic of Amanda Seyfried and Megan Fox


----------



## brintee

*Moshi*, Vena Cava is going to be on Gilt.com today , FYI.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Hudson


----------



## LavenderIce

Couple more of Megan Fox


----------



## LavenderIce

Another of Penelope Cruz


----------



## moshi_moshi

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ I'll help you look, *moshi*!
> 
> I like the soft wave look on Megan.


 

thanks!!!



brintee said:


> *Moshi*, Vena Cava is going to be on Gilt.com today , FYI.


 
thanks!!  i just went to check and there's one similar but not the same


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I saw that one, too. And my google search yielded the Ezra dress but all in one color. Not with the different color strap. Still looking, but you may have to try the 'bay.


----------



## cherubicanh

Total hotness..Meagan Fox's hair looks fab.


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ ITA. Generally speaking, I can't stand Megan Fox, don't think she's as attractive as people seem to think she is, but she is perfection in that outfit with that hair. Oh, and with the shoes too of course


----------



## alyssa08

LavenderIce said:


> Another of Penelope Cruz


 
wow, she is soo beautiful. love the color of the dress with her skin tone. I wish I was naturally tan... I'm pale as a ghost but afraid of skin cancer :/


----------



## moshi_moshi

ShoeNoob said:


> ^^ ITA. Generally speaking, I can't stand Megan Fox, don't think she's as attractive as people seem to think she is, but she is perfection in that outfit with that hair. Oh, and with the shoes too of course


 
ITA.... mediocre at best actress...shes definitely not ugly but i just don't see it... and she has TERRIBLE tattoos... i don't mean to offend anyone and i'm sorry if i have.. just my opinion.


----------



## moshi_moshi

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ I saw that one, too. And my google search yielded the Ezra dress but all in one color. Not with the different color strap. Still looking, but you may have to try the 'bay.


 
thanks so much.. yeah i think i'll have to go to the bay.  i waitlisted myself for that other one but i'm not in love with it.  i really just love the black straps and colors of the one blake has


----------



## Nico3327

moshi_moshi said:


> ITA.... mediocre at best actress...shes definitely not ugly but i just don't see it... and she has TERRIBLE tattoos... i don't mean to offend anyone and i'm sorry if i have.. just my opinion.


 
I have plenty of tattoos and I'm not offended in the least!  I completely agree with both of you.  As my BF puts it "I guess she's alright, but in that 'hottest girl in the trailer park' sort of way."


----------



## alyssa08

the marilyn tattoo is what kills it, imo. I think she's very pretty... and that's all. I don't really have an opinion on her. I'm seeing jennifer's body when it comes out so maybe I'll have an opinion after that!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Nico3327 said:


> I have plenty of tattoos and I'm not offended in the least! I completely agree with both of you. As my BF puts it "I guess she's alright, but in that 'hottest girl in the trailer park' sort of way."


 
LOL LOL!!  i have tattoos as well..but i guess i just like to think about what i'm getting before i actually go and do it, lol.


----------



## misselizabeth22

ITA I have 7, and all are placed, well with the exception of my wrist to be "appropriate"


----------



## Nico3327

moshi_moshi said:


> LOL LOL!! i have tattoos as well..but i guess i just like to think about what i'm getting before i actually go and do it, lol.


 
Oh *moshi*, we have too much in common!  I really must get less busy so we can meet.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

LavenderIce said:


> Couple more of Megan Fox


 
OH MY NERD! I want those soooo bad. Very Cheesecake/Pin up.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Nico3327 said:


> Oh *moshi*, we have too much in common! I really must get less busy so we can meet.


 
i know!  well you didn't miss too much last night... the mall was crowded but no deals to be had, lol.


----------



## bugmenot

Amanda Seyfried






Kate Beckinsale


----------



## sara999

i have 9 and i don't like megan fox either!


----------



## Bitstuff

Miz Fox hates women, this is why I dislike her. Every time she opens her mouth to press, s**t comes out.


----------



## meggyg8r

I love Amanda Seyfried. She is just so adorable and unique looking. And she has the freaking greatest, thickest, most gorgeous hair on the planet!


----------



## surlygirl

love Kate Beckinsale. gorgeous!


----------



## Marrion

bugmenot said:


> Here's a bigger pic of Amanda Seyfried and Megan Fox


 How can Amanda walk in such big shoes?


----------



## betty*00

surlygirl said:


> love Kate Beckinsale. gorgeous!


 
I hear ya! So is her hubby, lol!!!


----------



## Marrion

model Anna Martinenko


----------



## po0hping

^I love CLs but those are not the shoes to go with that dress.
Is it an HL dress?


----------



## rdgldy

yuck!


----------



## Marrion

po0hping said:


> ^I love CLs but those are not the shoes to go with that dress.
> Is it an HL dress?


 I don't know, but looks like HL. I like the dress and the shoes, but not together


----------



## archygirl

sedds said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker & Kristin Davis



Best photos yet...flip flops and then VCs at the very last moment!


----------



## archygirl

sara999 said:


> that seller always charges way beyond RRP. dunno about these though



don't know how she gets the stuff.....


----------



## Nereavi

Hilary Duff


----------



## bugmenot

Ciara


----------



## bugmenot

Lauren Bosworth


----------



## Marrion

model Kelly Brook


----------



## mal

moshi_moshi said:


> *hya* - you're right it is from the anna sui for target line based on specific gg characters.
> 
> still wanna know who blake is wearing!



I am curious too- that layered dress is bananas gorgeous on her!


----------



## moshi_moshi

mal said:


> I am curious too- that layered dress is bananas gorgeous on her!



i think it was *karwood* that said it was vena cava.  and *surly* and i have looked around and it looks like it is but just a specific colorway that we couldnt find


----------



## Marrion

It-Girl  Ksenia Marchenkova


----------



## miriammarquez

Does anyone know which magazine the page of hilary duff is from? I need to buy it.


----------



## bugmenot

miriammarquez said:


> Does anyone know which magazine the page of hilary duff is from? I need to buy it.



It's in the newest US Weekly


Gwen Stafani 





Calista Flockhart


----------



## bugmenot

Beth Ostrosky





Poppy Montgomery









Anna Kendrick





Katy Perry





Kristin Cavallari


----------



## Beaniebeans

I  Beth O!


----------



## Elise499

Rachel McAdams in Mamanouk


----------



## hya_been

Katy Perry - I would be so scared of the spikes on the sides of the dress.  I know I'd injure myself







Jlo


----------



## brintee

ew I dont like JLo's dress


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

and it doesn't really go with the shoes ... fail.


----------



## brintee

^^ITA. so sad JLo...I usually love her!


----------



## surlygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> and it doesn't really go with the shoes ... fail.


 
lol @ fail. ita!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, not sure about where Katy's going with her dress. maybe if anyone annoys her she's figures she'll brush past them and spike 'em! 

Epic fail on JLo's part which is odd as she's usually pretty on target.  Oh well!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton






Miranda Cosgrove






Lo Bosworth


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian











Emma Herring






Cheryl Cole


----------



## LavenderIce

Janice Dickinson


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Wow... Janice Dickinson really looks um... 

Yeah, I'm gonna follow the "if you don't have anything nice to say" mantra.


----------



## Bitstuff

Oh my, Calista Flockhart's face is full of fillers! Shame that it is so obvious. 

Katy Perry looks like she belongs on a streetcorner, 'nuff said.


----------



## japskivt

I like the Moulage on Kristen.

Anna Kendrick looks so cute!

Keep them coming ladies... I love all of the pictures.


----------



## hya_been

Freida Pinto


----------



## surlygirl

I am loving KC's latest look as well. Can't wait to break out the tights and my C'est Mois. Although seeing the Moulage makes me want the Moulage!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kendra Wilkinson







Amerie






Kerry Washington






Another of Ciara (sorry if posted)


----------



## LavenderIce

Lily Allen


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Rachel McAdams


----------



## Speedah

Oh my.... Lily Allen's Outfit!


----------



## Ms.Clichy

was just about to post lily allens pics...u beat me to it.
cant decide if i want those fifres in suede or leather. hmmm


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Lily Allen....OMG.  I don't even know what to say.  I'm going to follow ShoeNoobs saying a few pages back.


----------



## bugmenot

Kim Kardashian





Blake Lively


----------



## moshi_moshi

WTFFFF lily allen... in the words of *naked*.. *EPIC FAIL*

and i love rachel mcadams skirt/dress thing! and kerry washingtons dress!


----------



## flowergirly

Is that Lady Lynch on Blake Lively!?!


----------



## needloub

I am not feeling Lo Bosworth's dress...maybe not for the VMA's...maybe it was best suited for a garden party?


----------



## sara999

blake lively looks great casual!


----------



## LavenderIce

Taylor Swift






A couple more of Blake Lively


----------



## japskivt

Taylor and Blake look amazing. 

I love the nude metal patent Lady Lynch on Blake.


----------



## *Lo

What style is that on Lo Bosworth and Kim Kardashian, TIA!


----------



## Marisa783

^looks like the Miss Clichy


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Frieda Pinto


----------



## LavenderIce

Rene Zellweger


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian and Ciara


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## sara999

i LOVE the 40s hairstyles kim has been sporting! i wish i could do that to my hair. i also love blake's glitter/sparkle jacket. i wish i could rock one!


----------



## Marisa783

Solange at the VMAs with a CL clutch


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Haha at first glance, my thought was "Where did Beyonce's hair go?!"


----------



## Mojito13

moshi_moshi said:


> WTFFFF lily allen... in the words of *naked*.. *EPIC FAIL*



ITA: EPIC FAIL LILY ALLEN! She looks like one of the women you can find at night on street corners...


----------



## alyssa08

who saw lady gaga in rouge lady pages last night? I'll try and find a pic...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

alyssa08 said:


> who saw lady gaga in rouge lady pages last night? I'll try and find a pic...


 
I did! FABULOUS!!


----------



## alyssa08

yeah she looked stunning from the bare leg down...  can't find a pic! they all cut off her feet.


----------



## sumnboutme

Solange is so NOT pretty...


----------



## miriammarquez

there is a picture of all the louboutins on the vma's here and also tells you which style

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translat....blogspot.com/&lp=fr_en&.intl=us&fr=yfp-t-701


----------



## Marrion

brintee said:


> ew I dont like JLo's dress


 me too, really something wrong with that dress


----------



## Marrion

More on Kim
Seems she doesn't care about her soles


----------



## BagLover21

LavenderIce said:


> Taylor Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple more of Blake Lively



Absolutely love this outfit on Blake.


----------



## BagLover21

LavenderIce said:


> More of Kim Kardashian



For some strange reason I don't love this dream on Kim.


----------



## ShoeNoob

Marrion said:


> More on Kim
> Seems she doesn't care about her soles



Yes, because she knows she's just going to eBay them to us in 6 months


----------



## bugmenot

Marisa Miller


----------



## lilmissb

^That HL look better on her than it does on Beyonce. Sorry B fans!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

anyone know who makes that one shoulder dress she's wearing ... it's gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

Well, looks like Marissa Miller was the overwhelming winner in the gene pool!  Holy crap, she is just .. unbelieveable. 

That gold dress on Kim looks horrible to me. Almost like she's wearing a bag or something. I think her boobs are too big for it so it doesn't have much shape on her or something. That pink leopard print dress, though, is gorgeous!! Does anyone know who makes it??

I love that paillette sweater on Blake. I would love one of those too!


----------



## surlygirl

*meggy *- ita. that sweater Blake has on is amazing! I was just looking for a sequined/paillette cardi type thing on the bay last night. RZ had a vintage sequined vest on for her Marie Claire photo shoot. Super cute.

I like the one shouldered MM dress, too. Not sure who made it though, *naked*.


----------



## hya_been

Michelle Trachtenburg - she's making me want black patent VPs!


----------



## hya_been

Marissa Miller is gorgeous.  Cannot believe she's 31.

I tried to find a better picture, you know without a pylon, but for now, here's Kristin Davis.


----------



## madamepink

Another Ciara pic


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Kim Kardashian


----------



## meggyg8r

Is Lauren wearing the same shirt as Michelle??


----------



## surlygirl

looks like the same shirt, and similar skinny black pants/leggings, too.


----------



## mal

japskivt said:


> Taylor and Blake look amazing.
> 
> I love the nude metal patent Lady Lynch on Blake.


 AAAGGGHHH Nude Metal Patent Lady Lynch....


----------



## brintee

Can anyone ID Laurens Leather pants?? I want them!!!!


----------



## hya_been

Ciara's in the Lady Lynch right?  How high are they 130?!


----------



## japskivt

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> anyone know who makes that one shoulder dress she's wearing ... It's gorgeous!



dvf!


----------



## japskivt

meggyg8r said:


> Is Lauren wearing the same shirt as Michelle??



yep!


----------



## NYCBelle

ohhh totally wish i could get a pair of CLs!! beautiful!


----------



## bugmenot

Emmy Rossum






Jennifer Garner





Lisa Edelstein


----------



## karwood

Ciara wearing OTK Circus boots. Sorry if this a repeated pic.:


----------



## jennified_

lol she looks outrageous!!! ^


----------



## sara999

those boots are a little crazy OTK...they're great as booties


----------



## CCKL

not liking the OTK Circus boots at all...


----------



## flowergirly

hya_been said:


> Ciara's in the Lady Lynch right? How high are they 130?!


Not sure, but Ciara's look like Clichy?........experts???


----------



## alyssa08

karwood said:


> Ciara wearing OTK Circus boots. Sorry if this a repeated pic.:


 
why don't they look see-through? I think they look cool... I'd like to see them with a short dress. loved the nude lady lynchs.

marissa miller looks like she should be A LOT older than 31. her skin looks terrible.


----------



## Alice1979

I thought Ciara's wearing the nude clichy 120 as well.

OTK circus is just too much...


----------



## surlygirl

more Ciara ... hope these are not repeats.












can't tell if they are the rouge or the oxblood Biancas. and the woman next to her looks to be wearing CLs, too. Maybe this is a repeat. Sorry!


----------



## surlygirl

more pics ...


----------



## madamepink

Ciara again..


----------



## StephieT224

^^^ Not liking those at all! OK did we decide what nude shoes Ciara is wearing?


----------



## Marisa783

I'm pretty sure Ciara's Biancas are Oxblood


----------



## Nereavi

More of Ciara




















and* Alexandra Burke

*


----------



## madamepink

Ciara should have worn the OTK boots with a mini dress and skirt.....no pants


----------



## StephieT224

Sorry I meant these! I love them!



madamepink said:


> Another Ciara pic


----------



## chrisirene

Those look like the Lady Lynch...I might be wrong though!!


----------



## Marisa783

^those are definitely clichys....the lady lynch has a rounder toe like the simple


----------



## LornaLou

I'm glad Alexandra can finally wear louboutins and nice clothes, she is doing really well for herself now, she deserves it


----------



## natassha68

Nude Clichy 120 





StephieT224 said:


> Sorry I meant these! I love them!


----------



## bugmenot

Taylor Swift





Jennifer Aniston





Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## lilmissb

Those OTK Circus boots are ridiculous!

Hahaha about Michelle and LC wearing the same shirt. At least they weren't at the same event!

Doesn't the LL have a simple toe? Or does it have a ron ron toe? They look like clichys to me too. Very similar to my toe box on the clichy.

Hmm, not sure on Jennifer's grey dress, looks like she just pulled out her boyfriend's daggy jumper. The dress should fall off one shoulder or something to glam it up a bit.

Can't stand Taylor. She's too prepubescent to wear CL's!! Sorry TS lovers. She just doesn't do them any justice.


----------



## madamepink




----------



## Nico3327

lilmissb said:


> *can't stand taylor. She's too prepubescent to wear cl's!! Sorry ts lovers. She just doesn't do them any justice*.


 

^ita.


----------



## jancedtif

lilmissb said:


> Can't stand Taylor. She's too prepubescent to wear CL's!! Sorry TS lovers. She just doesn't do them any justice.


 
Yes, yes *lilmissb*!  I was looking at her and I was trying to figure out what it was that was bothering me about her (in CLs).  You hit the nail on the head.

Ciera looks fantastic in everything except the otn Circus boots.


----------



## jancedtif

Dita  VonTeese just tweeted this photo.  Sorry for some reason, I can no longer make pics big.


----------



## LornaLou

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Jahpson

moshi_moshi said:


> WTFFFF lily allen... in the words of *naked*.. *EPIC FAIL*


 

yes, I just threw up in my mouth looking at that pic


----------



## surlygirl

Marisa783 said:


> I'm pretty sure Ciara's Biancas are Oxblood


 
thanks, *Marisa*. I was hoping they were rouge since I already have them! now I definitely need something in Oxblood, too!


----------



## hya_been

*Kim Kardashian*

I love this first pic.  Not loving the jumpsuit in the second though.  Are these the Miss Clichy or the Alti?


----------



## meggyg8r

Ooooh no no no on that jumpsuit, Kim! I think she is too short for such a long jumpsuit. If the jumpsuit consisted of shorts, I think it could work on her.


----------



## hya_been

*Shenae Grimes* - this one I'm not 100% on, but I think you can see the red sole peeking out.  Miss Clichy maybe?


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Can't stand Taylor. *She's too prepubescent to wear CL's*!! Sorry TS lovers. She just doesn't do them any justice.



 I completely agree...lol...


----------



## misselizabeth22

Michelle T needs a spray tan.. She's totally washed out in that picture.


----------



## BagLover21

hya_been said:


> *Kim Kardashian*
> 
> I love this first pic. Not loving the jumpsuit in the second though. Are these the Miss Clichy or the Alti?


 
What is with Kim K and the ill-chosen, ill-fitting outfits (in ref to gold dress and this black jumpsuit). it's FASHION WEEK! step the game up sister!


----------



## hya_been

I don't think this was posted yet.

Megan Fox in Circus in Wonderland Magazine.


----------



## alyssa08

LornaLou said:


> Khloe Kardashian


 
 gimme your louboutin shopping bag! outfit sucks though. whyyy why did acid wash come back?

ciara has been rockin the CLs lately. that's all I've seen her wear in every single pap photo. I have to say that I think she looks awesome and I like the circus otk. they're funky but so is she. idk what she was thinking wearing leggings under them though.

I'm envious of michelle's skin. she's pale, but her skin tone is very even and porcelain like. I'm trying to jump off the tan bandwagon as it's just not healthy for most people. mostly just trying to make myself feel better about being pale


----------



## BagLover21

hya_been said:


> I don't think this was posted yet.
> 
> Megan Fox in Circus in Wonderland Magazine.


 
these booties look AMAZING on.


----------



## LornaLou

I love acid wash skinnys, those are by JET that Khloe has on I think they are really hot  I want the rest of her shoes too! I wonder what she bought in the louboutin store? Hopefully we see them on her in some more candids


----------



## Nereavi

Charlize Theron


----------



## bugmenot

Adriana Lima


----------



## lilmissb

^She's preggers???  WHOA! Didn't know that!

Sorry to bag out TS more, but I really can't stand seeing people stand pigeon toed! Sorry if anyone does but it doesn't do justice to your shoes. You have some damn sexy shoes on show 'em off and be PROUD of 'em!!! *uh oh, waiting for some one to hit me for my statement...*  ush:


----------



## sara999

yeah she is! is it evil of me to hope she stays pregnant forever? haha


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> ^She's preggers???  WHOA! Didn't know that!
> 
> Sorry to bag out TS more, *but I really can't stand seeing people stand pigeon toed*!


 

OMG, I hate that too!!! lol... and she's not the only one that does that either!


----------



## lilmissb

:lolots: *sara!* yeah she can't model when she's preggers can she?

Phew! Glad I'm not the only one who feels that way *Debbie!*


----------



## sara999

yeah maybe she keeps her baby weight and somehow i am gifted with her fantabulous figure!? it could happen?


----------



## lilmissb

^Can we all share her figure? LOL! Of course it could happen Sara!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## LavenderIce

Lauren Conrad


----------



## alyssa08

love those shoes in that color on jlo.

here's leighton meester at the philip lim show:


----------



## LavenderIce

hya_been said:


> *Kim Kardashian*
> 
> I love this first pic. Not loving the jumpsuit in the second though. Are these the Miss Clichy or the Alti?


 
Alti--


----------



## LavenderIce

Because she's wearing lizard, here's more of Jennifer Aniston


----------



## melialuvs2shop

it's sooo nice to see LC in something other than Declics...  it's like a breath of fresh air


----------



## brintee

^^ita


----------



## carlinha

jlo is stunning!!!

jen aniston also, and LC looks great!


----------



## kaeleigh

Blake Lively (Clic Clac)


----------



## hya_been

melialuvs2shop said:


> it's sooo nice to see LC in something other than Declics...  it's like a breath of fresh air



I'm thinking the same thing *Melia* and even though her outfit is not that daring, my first thought was wow she stepped out of her normal comfort zone.

I'm not minding the clic clac, but the rest of Blake's outfit needs work!


----------



## po0hping

alyssa08 said:


> love those shoes in that color on jlo.
> 
> here's leighton meester at the philip lim show:



Gray suede and leather Nitoinimoi!  Finally! I've been dying to see this on someone.

From the top angle Kim looks like she wearing the Alti but from other angles the platform looks too big.  Maybe it's the Bianca?


----------



## lichda

^^ i thought it was the bianca too!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

hya_been said:


> I'm thinking the same thing *Melia* and even though her outfit is not that daring, my first thought was wow she stepped out of her normal comfort zone.
> 
> I'm not minding the clic clac, but the rest of Blake's outfit needs work!


 
i have yet to see LC in something daring, so to speak...  her style is always simple and relaxed, but yeah, she must have grown some balls to be wearing those ronda dinas!

ITA about Blake's outfit


----------



## Lec8504

not really sure where exactly to post this...but there's this group that's really well known in Korea called SNSD...and I notice that lately that their shoes look like CLs...which is crazy...cuz they're like a girl group made up of 11 girls .  I imagine their stylist must've clean out the store whenever they go there hehe.   Anyways..can someone ID them?  I think they're baby blue..and the toes look pointy..but I'm not sure.

edit- here's a better link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP-GcbeZCRQ
I think starting around 4:21..you can see them more clearly.

are they just Simples?


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha *Lec*, i love that little boy singing during that clip! ^^^ 

*JLO* look amazing. I love her figure.

And Nitoinmoi in grey suede/leather???  Gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Jennifer Anniston looks AMA-ZING! I want her legs!!!!

Hate to be the lone one here but I while I do love JLo's outfit I think she could have chosen something that didn't wrinkle so much on her so her fab figure was shown to more advantage. Oh well.

Not liking Blake's outfit. It's a bit all over the shop.


----------



## sara999

how come marc anthony is wearingpyjama pants?


----------



## Bitstuff

lilmissb said:


> Hate to be the lone one here but I while I do love JLo's outfit I think she could have chosen something that didn't wrinkle so much on her so her fab figure was shown to more advantage. Oh well.



Every single figure-hugging stretch skirt or dress I have owned, has ridden up just like that or worse. Given time, they finally stop about five inches above my knees and bunch up right above the butt. I've seen girls wear skirts like that and not have them ride up; I don't know how they do it and it's so frustrating to pull down a skirt every few minutes while walking  At least Miz JLo is suffering from that too.


----------



## jancedtif

sara999 said:


> how come marc anthony is wearingpyjama pants?


 
I was so engrossed in JLo's shoes and dress that I totally missed this!


----------



## xboobielicousx

Jlo looks so gorgeous! I Love her entire outfit....I'm LMAO at Marc's pj bottoms hahaah

JAniston is always so gorgeous...she's got the best figure ...esp her legs!


----------



## japskivt

Those shoes look fab on J.Lo!


----------



## savvysgirl

jancedtif said:


> I was so engrossed in JLo's shoes and dress that I totally missed this!


 
Haha, me too!!!


----------



## karwood

Leighton Meester wearing Nitoinimoi:


----------



## surlygirl

ahhhh, grey suede and leather nitois!!! love.


----------



## LavenderIce

Rachel McAdams


----------



## LavenderIce

po0hping said:


> From the top angle Kim looks like she wearing the Alti but from other angles the platform looks too big. Maybe it's the Bianca?


 
ITA.  The toebox looks like the Alti and sometimes the platform looks big.  I'll put the pics here again to see them from different angles.


----------



## japskivt

Yes... the Nitoinimoi in grey is amazing.... I want them to go on sale, then maybe I could talk DH into them!

Love Rachel's dress!

Kim Kardashian is really short?!?! I had no idea!


----------



## StephieT224

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


 
Ok she looks AMAZING - but what was it for? ****** says to me that despite JLo looking fab her and ESPECIALLY her hubby are dressed not quite right for the function!

Don't kill me !


----------



## sumnboutme

japskivt said:


> Yes... the Nitoinimoi in grey is amazing.... I want them to go on sale, then maybe I could talk DH into them!
> 
> Love Rachel's dress!
> 
> *Kim Kardashian is really short?!?! I had no idea!*



Yeah, I think she's only 5'2...


----------



## savvysgirl

I looove Rachel McAdams. She always looks so beautiful & classy. I am loving her blue dress .. anyone ID it at all?


----------



## alyssa08

kim and her sister kourtney are incredibly short which is why everyone thinks khloe is a giant. she's really 5'8" to 5'10" I think so it's not like she's a freak of nature.

love rachel but I like her hair red or dark brown best. love her dress with those shoes.


----------



## hya_been

Here's *Vanessa Hudgens* and I've forgotten the name of this bootie.





*Rihanna* and someone else both in Louboutins.  I'm failing on the names.  The other person is wearing Declics.






*Gwen Stefani *in Cataribbon??


----------



## Alice1979

Rachel and J Lo look great. I love the grey nitos.


----------



## hya_been

*Blake* with *Georgina Chapman* both in Clic Clac and those shorts...





With *Becky Newton* in bone Alti Pump I think.


----------



## alyssa08

rhianna's wearing the tashaf.


----------



## Alice1979

OMG, are those clic clac strass or glitter? They're stunning!


----------



## LornaLou

OMG Blakes shoes are AMAZING! I adore them! I haven't seen them anywhere though where can I get them?  The ones with glitter not the suede version.


----------



## bugmenot

Jennifer Morrison






Rihanna


----------



## melialuvs2shop

hya_been said:


> Here's *Vanessa Hudgens* and I've forgotten the name of this bootie.


 
these are the treopli booties...  i want them sooo bad!  but, for the life of me, i could not get my foot inside...  not even in a 39.5!!!   and i'm only an 8!!!


----------



## sara999

bugmenot said:


> Jennifer Morrison



how AMAZING does she look!? wow!


----------



## lilmissb

Jennifer Morrison is HOT! Jesse Spencer was a douchebag for letting her go.


----------



## mikakaren

bugmenot said:


> Blake Lively


 

can anyone identify the make of this jacket?? LOVE IT!!! TIA!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I am so worried that Blake is going to put her heel through one of those grate holes!! Ack!!


----------



## LornaLou

Heres higher res images of Blakes shoes. I am so in love, I need them! I can't find them anywhere though


----------



## meggyg8r

God those are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## japskivt

Those Clic Clac strass are amazing! Becky's Alti's look a bit big on her. Georgina Chapman is gorgeous. Jennifer Morrison looks so good!


----------



## LornaLou

Are they brand new out? Is that why they are not available anywhere?


----------



## hya_been

*Lorna* there's a possibility they were only made for that runway show and Blake was wearing them to support Marchesa...


----------



## LornaLou

I hope not


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

kaeleigh said:


> Blake Lively (Clic Clac)


 
Dang I want Blake's shorts.


----------



## miriammarquez

The jacket on Blake is DvF


----------



## hya_been

*Shannen Doherty* in Black Satin VPs






*Lauren Conrad* in Black Satin HPs






*Heidi Klum* so impressed that she's in these shoes right now.


----------



## Bitstuff

Heidi has had _a lot _of practice over the years, although she does look a bit concerned in these pics.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Are you sure Blakes shoes are glitter? They kinda look like strass to me.


----------



## LornaLou

What is strass? I assumed glitter since I saw them glistening and shining with the light reflecting off of them


----------



## hya_been

*Katherine McPhee* anthracite glitter you yous (can get these at David's in Canada).


----------



## hya_been

*Lorna* strass is pretty much jewels glued on instead of glitter covering the shoe.


----------



## LornaLou

Oh wow that makes me want them even more! Lol


----------



## hya_been

but strass usually makes things 3X the price.  I read on a blog that they were created for Marchesa so *Lorna* they won't be available for retail sale.


----------



## meggyg8r

Strass is basically Swarovski crystals hand-glued onto the shoe.

And OMG Katherine McPhee's hair is AWFUL! She is not meant to be blonde.


----------



## LornaLou

hya_been said:


> but strass usually makes things 3X the price.  I read on a blog that they were created for Marchesa so *Lorna* they won't be available for retail sale.



I guess that is a blessing in disguise really then since I wouldn't be able to afford them. I wonder if maybe a pair would pop up on Ebay sometime. They are so beautiful. At least the suede version is still available


----------



## japskivt

meggyg8r said:


> and omg katherine mcphee's hair is awful! She is not meant to be blonde.



ita!


----------



## carlinha

those strass clic clacs are definitely amazing.  wow.  i wish they get mass-produced

i don't even recognize mcphee with that hair!!!


----------



## BagLover21

those booties on blake and georgina literally make my mouth water.


----------



## Nereavi

Apparently, those clic clacs are a special creation for Marchesa


----------



## sara999

srsly. she had gorgeous brown hair...she could've done some kind of auburn instead of that horrible blonde


----------



## Alice1979

I need those clic clac strass too


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Alice1979 said:


> I need those clic clac strass too


 
me toooo   c'mon we have enough buyers ... make some for us!


----------



## mikakaren

miriammarquez said:


> The jacket on Blake is DvF


 

thank you!!


----------



## ballerina

LavenderIce said:


> Couple more of Megan Fox


 
I just Dieee...
I'm in love with her !!


----------



## Elise499

Victoria Beckham in Pigalle



 



Roselyn Sanchez in Archidisco



 



Lauren Conrad in Nuit d'été


----------



## ballerina

Nereavi said:


> Melody Thornton


 
Love it !!


----------



## plumaplomb

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez



Wow, talk about inappropriate clothing!! The dress looks great on her but save the badonk for Hollywood...


----------



## brintee

I am really loving JLOs shoes! Where can I find them?


----------



## sara999

http://www.barneys.com/Lolo/500286196,default,pd.html
barneys


----------



## brintee

Thanks *sara*! Im so lazy today and in the middle of studying I didnt feel like looking! lol 



sara999 said:


> http://www.barneys.com/Lolo/500286196,default,pd.html
> barneys


----------



## rdgldy

I love the shoes on JLo-don't care for them in the Barneys picture-these definitely look better on the foot.


----------



## needloub

I love JLo's style.  She always has the look on her face like "yes, I know I look gooood."  LOL!


----------



## bugmenot

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bugmenot

Lo Bosworth, Audrina Patridge and Stephanie Pratt on the set of The Hills


----------



## sara999

LOVE that david bowie top! anyone know where i can find it!?


----------



## brintee

Ita!



rdgldy said:


> i love the shoes on jlo-don't care for them in the barneys picture-these definitely look better on the foot.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Holy breakage! Check out that first pick of Steph Pratt! Those lil hairs need to be tamed!


----------



## LornaLou

Ashley Tisdale is so gorgeous! And I am insanely jealous of her Louboutin collection!


----------



## hya_been

Erin Lucas (from the MTV show 'The City')  in Black kid VPs with burgundy tip.  I din't really consider her a celebrity and her outfit's nothing amazing, but I guess it was a slow CL weekend.


----------



## sumnboutme

hya_been said:


> Erin Lucas (from the MTV show 'The City')  in Black kid VPs with burgundy tip.  *I din't really consider her a celebrity and her outfit's nothing amazing, but I guess it was a slow CL weekend*.



  too funny and too true!


----------



## _Danielle_

sumnboutme said:


> too funny and too true!


.... jepp and all the tpf Ladies has to made some homework or watching over the children ... ergo no cl's on the street :tispy:


----------



## kaeleigh

Blake Lively


----------



## hya_been

Another non-celebrity, but these pics are for a certain Tpfer!

This is Elsa Pataky here's her wikipedia page because I have never heard of her... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elsa_Pataky  Apparently, she has been in some Spanish films and she was in Snakes on A Plane!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'll take 1. Blake Lively's body please...

thank you thank you


----------



## a_mo

The Nude CL's Ciara had on are my new WANTS!! They are GORGEOUS!


----------



## hya_been

Okay you could see the shoes of very few actresses at the Emmys.  Dang floor length dresses.  I wanna see shoes.

Here's Jennifer Morrison in Silver HPs









Mary Louise Parker in Anthracite Glitter NPs


----------



## surlygirl

hya_been said:


> Another non-celebrity, but these pics are for a certain Tpfer!


----------



## sumnboutme

custom-made CLs for Janet and the choreographers who danced with her for the MJ Tribute at the VMAs

they kinda look like rollerballs but the middle part is white...


----------



## Donnacy

Guys do you know what colour are the hyper prive louboutins that kourtney kardashian is wearing on the top pic?

Is the colour called nude, camel, beige??



Please help.



Thanks x


----------



## Donnacy

Sorry i meant top of page 223!!

Thanks


----------



## Nieners

So pretty! Thanks for posthing this one


----------



## Nereavi

Khloe Kardashian with studded pigalles and bag


----------



## japskivt

Mary Louise Parker at the Emmy's in NP.


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Leighton Meester wearing Nitoinimoi:



I *LOVE *this style boot! patiently waiting to see if they go on sale...


----------



## CelticLuv

Nereavi said:


> Khloe Kardashian with studded pigalles and bag



I cannot seem to find studded Pigalles in size 35 or 35.5 _anywhere_!! AAAGGGHHH. I want them so bad


----------



## Nieners

Khloe looks terrible in the first pic.


----------



## Nieners

Red soles


----------



## brintee

^^Thats a yummy pic *Nieners*!


----------



## meggyg8r

brintee said:


> ^^Thats a yummy pic *Nieners*!


 
Woo! Yeah, I second that! Hubba!


----------



## japskivt

Where did you find this picture?




Nieners said:


> Red soles


----------



## jancedtif

^Who are those people?


----------



## brintee

^ They are from Twilight *Jance*


----------



## jancedtif

Oh thanks *brintee*!


----------



## japskivt

The picture is from Vanity Fair, but I have never seen it before. I am so addicted to Twilight. I have read all of the books 5+ times.


----------



## LavenderIce

Christina Aguilera's closet, if anyone has an HQ of this, please post


----------



## CelticLuv

^ OMG! I would LOVE to have a closet like that  (maybe a little less pink though


----------



## hya_been

So I'm not sure these are CLs, but here's *Michael J. Fox's wife*. I know other companies have done similar coloured bottoms, but this looks like the CL red...The quality of the celebrities I post is just getting better an better!







Here's a better pic of Blake's shoes.





Jeanne Tripplehorn (actress from HBO show Big Love)


----------



## savvysgirl

OMG, i want Christinas closet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LornaLou

OMG Christina's closet! Just WOW!


----------



## *Lo

japskivt said:


> The picture is from Vanity Fair, but I have never seen it before. I am so addicted to Twilight. I have read all of the books 5+ times.


 
Me too!!


----------



## hya_been

Ciara in Thakoon with black nappa declics maybe?


----------



## japskivt

*Lo said:


> Me too!!



Most people look at me like I am crazy when I tell them that. They make me happy though. I try to explain its like watching a movie you like over and over.


----------



## surlygirl

think Ciara is wearing oxblood patent Biancas. There's another pic that's a bit lighter that shows the color.



hya_been said:


> Ciara in Thakoon with black nappa declics maybe?


----------



## surlygirl

and you are spot on, *hya*. Michael J. Fox's wife is wearing CLs. I don't recall the style name, but saw this style on Saks.com in brown.


----------



## *Lo

japskivt said:


> Most people look at me like I am crazy when I tell them that. They make me happy though. I try to explain its like watching a movie you like over and over.


 
   OMG Thats what I say!!!  MY friends and family are like  "uhhhhhhhh, I dunno how you read the same book over and over again", but I love the story.


----------



## japskivt

*Lo said:


> OMG Thats what I say!!!  MY friends and family are like  "uhhhhhhhh, I dunno how you read the same book over and over again", but I love the story.



Me too! Yay for Twilight! I can't wait for New Moon. I show my kids the trailers on my iPhone a lot and they now know all of the characters names. HAHA! My husband thinks I am a nut job!


----------



## savvysgirl

This is probably an old pic so i apologise in advance but i got excited at seeing my shoes on a celeb! I apologise for the small pic but i cant seem to make it bigger. 

Naomi Watts in nude (rose)/chocolate Sing Sing


----------



## brintee

Haha! Sorry to butt in on the convo, but I was so obssesed while reading these books that I downloaded the books to my iphone, so in case I forgot to bring the book with me, I could still read it! lol DBF thought I was a nutcase too! 



japskivt said:


> Me too! Yay for Twilight! I can't wait for New Moon. I show my kids the trailers on my iPhone a lot and they now know all of the characters names. HAHA! My husband thinks I am a nut job!


----------



## japskivt

brintee said:


> Haha! Sorry to butt in on the convo, but I was so obssesed while reading these books that I downloaded the books to my iphone, so in case I forgot to bring the book with me, I could still read it! lol DBF thought I was a nutcase too!



I have all 4 on my Kindle for iPhone and I own 2 hard copies of each book. HAHa!


----------



## brintee

HAHA OMG! I have been meaning to re-read them, but with all the reading I have to do for school, I just cant think about reading anything else!  Hopefully during winter break I can. It was so weird when I was reading them, it was like I couldnt seperate real life from Twilight life! 



japskivt said:


> I have all 4 on my Kindle for iPhone and I own 2 hard copies of each book. HAHa!


----------



## alyssa08

savvysgirl said:


> This is probably an old pic so i apologise in advance but i got excited at seeing my shoes on a celeb! I apologise for the small pic but i cant seem to make it bigger.
> 
> Naomi Watts in nude (rose)/chocolate Sing Sing


 
I love this whole look.


----------



## Nieners

*Japs*, I found them in the Celeb section here on tPF  
*Brintee*, I loooove you... and *japs* too! I'm so addicted to Twilight (esp. to Rob but shhh) and currently reading Eclipse  Re-reading New Moon next month or so.


----------



## japskivt

brintee said:


> HAHA OMG! I have been meaning to re-read them, but with all the reading I have to do for school, I just cant think about reading anything else!  Hopefully during winter break I can. It was so weird when I was reading them, it was like I couldnt seperate real life from Twilight life!



I feel the same way. Everything blurs....


Love Naomi Watts' outfit! She looks amazing


----------



## brintee

Haha! Love you too *Nieners*! DBF was so worried when I went to NYC this summer that I would run into Rob somehow (bc supposedly he was filming something there and my BF and I went to this concert and the guy is a good friend of Robs). It was hilarious! He's so hunkalicious!  My friend and I read all of the books at the same time so we would have these crazy conversations about the books and no one had any idea what we were talking about! It was so funny! 



Nieners said:


> *Japs*, I found them in the Celeb section here on tPF
> *Brintee*, I loooove you... and *japs* too! I'm so addicted to Twilight (esp. to Rob but shhh) and currently reading Eclipse  Re-reading New Moon next month or so.


----------



## japskivt

Nieners said:


> *Japs*, I found them in the Celeb section here on tPF
> *Brintee*, I loooove you... and *japs* too! I'm so addicted to Twilight (esp. to Rob but shhh) and currently reading Eclipse  Re-reading New Moon next month or so.




Thanks.... Love that pic!


----------



## hya_been

Jenna Fischer.  I love her! The clutch is by Louboutin and I must confess I have not read Twilight.


----------



## meggyg8r

LOVE Jenna Fischer. She looks great!


----------



## **shoelover**

cute clutch but wouldn't pay $$$'s for it sadly when i could get a pair of shoes with it.


----------



## CelticLuv

^ Ditto! ITA. then again, when you have as money $ as some of those celebs do, I guess it doesn't matter. You could buy the clutch AND shoes at the same time


----------



## nillacobain

Nieners said:


> Red soles


 
Ok .. although I love Elizabeth wearing Armadillos (?), I can't stop looking at Rob! I have to admit I was unaware of the Twilight Saga (book/movie) or Rob Pattinson till last June or so. I watched the movie first and then I bought all the books (I read them between July and August).


----------



## hya_been

I promise this is my last pic of Blake.  It's just that I love the shoes and this is a great pic of them!


----------



## japskivt

Blake is too gorgeous!


----------



## honeybunch

madamepink said:


> Another Ciara pic


 
Which shoes are these?


----------



## Marisa783

^nude Clichy 120


----------



## Marrion

hya_been said:


> Jenna Fischer. I love her! The clutch is by Louboutin and I must confess I have not read Twilight.


 Two days ago i saw this clutch in CL shop, there was also matching shoes. Really nice


----------



## carlinha

forget the damn shoes, can i please have blake lively's body?


----------



## madamepink

Michelle Williams from Destiny's Child


----------



## madamepink

I think it's the Calypso Michelle is wearing


----------



## surlygirl

love the Calypso!!!


----------



## madamepink

^^Me too!


----------



## *Lo

Michelle looks wheathered


----------



## bugmenot

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## lichda

^^ I forgot she was pregnant!  Her face looks amazing.  The dress I am not so sure about.  I like the elegance of the drape, but the sleeve is a little too true to the sari influence, I think it needs some kind of couture detail!


----------



## Nieners

She looks amazing while being preggers! Just like Adriana... some women have it all


----------



## meggyg8r

Wow, yeah, Karolina looks amazing! She's got a little more meat on her face and it looks fantastic! I really love the color of her dress.


----------



## japskivt

I love the Calypso!


----------



## hya_been

I read that *Heidi Klum* wore Louboutins under her Emmy dress, but since there is no photographic proof, I have no idea if it's true.

*Dita* in lace Lady Page and Lace VPs with black tip









*Leelee Sobieski* (american actress) in Bridget Strass.  I can't believe these shoes are growing on me.  I think it's thanks to the Marchesa ones.


----------



## japskivt

Leelee Sobieski is PG? W/ who's baby? (nevermind) I googled it!

Dita has the best shoes!


----------



## CCKL

Do we know the price tag on the Calypso??  TIA


----------



## surlygirl

japskivt said:


> Leelee Sobieski is PG? W/ who's baby? (nevermind) I googled it!
> 
> Dita has the best shoes!


 
so who's her "baby daddy"?! lol. I didn't know she was preggers either, but I haven't seen or heard anything about her in a while.


----------



## brintee

awww Never Been Kissed! How cute! 



surlygirl said:


> so who's her "baby daddy"?! lol. I didn't know she was preggers either, but I haven't seen or heard anything about her in a while.


----------



## MichelleD

*Lo said:


> Michelle looks wheathered




^^ that was a "nice" was of putting it Lo.  I looked at the pic and thought, nice shoes but she looks a hot mess (as my daughter would say).


----------



## Alice1979

Dita looks gorgeous and I agree she has the best shoes.


----------



## LornaLou

I just saw Cheryl Cole in studded VPs I think they were in OK magazine. If anyone wants I can photo the page and post it


----------



## phiphi

dita! what a classy and elegant woman.


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh wow, shoe twins with Dita! How exciting!!


----------



## StephieT224

On a recent trip to LV I went to the Shoe In and tried the Lady Page's that Dita is wearing on. LOVED - DH said to get them, he loved them too. So I discreetly  made him go over to the floor model and look at the price. You guys should have seen his face! hee


----------



## Marisa783

Gretchen Rossi from Real Housewives of Orange County in VPs


----------



## savvysgirl

StephieT224 said:


> On a recent trip to LV I went to the Shoe In and tried the Lady Page's that Dita is wearing on. LOVED - DH said to get them, he loved them too. So I discreetly made him go over to the floor model and look at the price. You guys should have seen his face! hee


 
Hahaha!!!! Love it!


----------



## Marisa783

Khloe Kardashian supposedly setting up her wedding registry in Bridget


----------



## Marisa783

^it looks like she took the ankle strap off...


----------



## StephieT224

That is also the same outfit she wore on E!'s fashion police. Can anyone tell me why she's the authority on Fashion? Sorry she just annoys me. Not the other two as much.


----------



## CCKL

^^:lolots:


----------



## StephieT224




----------



## surlygirl

I agree, *Steph*. I'm still confused as to why she wore this same outfit either all day or all night!

loving the Altis on Kate, though. Those are Altis, right?


----------



## bugmenot

Another of Kate Walsh


----------



## erinmiyu

kate walsh looks great there!

(and also chiming in as an obsessed twilight fan!)


----------



## japskivt

Not sure if I like Kate's pants.

Yay for Twilight Erin!


----------



## savvysgirl

I think i might be missing something .. ive never watched or read Twilight. Maybe i should do!!


----------



## Bitstuff

savvysgirl said:


> I think i might be missing something .. ive never watched or read Twilight. Maybe i should do!!



I haven't read it, but as a feminist, from the discussions and articles I've read, I'd find it very very wrong. I did watch the movie (alone in secret ofc ), and now I want to to very very dirty naughty things to RPattz.


----------



## japskivt

savvysgirl said:


> I think i might be missing something .. ive never watched or read Twilight. Maybe i should do!!



READ them before you see the movie. The movie didn't do the book justice at all.


----------



## StephieT224




----------



## japskivt

Not liking Dita's outfit and I usually do. This is just way too low cut. I know she is advertising a wonderbra, but she may as well be in the bra for the amount of skin she is covering.


----------



## StephieT224

^^^ ITA 


> I agree, *Steph*. I'm still confused as to why she wore this same outfit either all day or all night!
> 
> loving the Altis on Kate, though. Those are Altis, right?


 
Kate and Dita are wearing Alti Pumps


----------



## StephieT224

Jessica Seinfeld in Candy










Dayssi Kanavos in Bridget


----------



## japskivt

StephieT224 said:


> Jessica Seinfeld in Candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayssi Kanavos in Bridget




NOT a fan of either outfit. I love the candy pump too. Now I think I want it again.


----------



## hya_been

*Courtney Cox Arquette* in Black Suede Alta Iowas





*Halle Berry* in Marron Glace/Taupe Biancas (I feel bad for her these photos are stalkerific and I went ahead and perpetuated the paparazzi by posting them...)









*Kate Moss* in Black Patent Pigalle 120s


----------



## japskivt

Love Halle!


----------



## brintee

Ooh I love the Black Suede Alta Iowas!


----------



## alyssa08

I second the alta iowas... I need those.

kate looks great but I am not a fan of her's.


----------



## Elise499

Khloe Kardashian in Supra Fifre


----------



## nillacobain

Bitstuff said:


> I haven't read it, but as a feminist, from the discussions and articles I've read, I'd find it very very wrong. I did watch the movie (alone in secret ofc ),* and now I want to to very very dirty naughty things to RPattz.*


 
ITA!!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Doesn't it make you wonder what kind of box the Supra Fifre boots come in if they are not folded? Dam.


----------



## hya_been

I think *Jennifer Love Hewitt* could've made a better choice than Silver Armadillos here.


----------



## japskivt

hya_been said:


> I think *Jennifer Love Hewitt* could've made a better choice than Silver Armadillos here.



ITA hya!


----------



## Nereavi

Leighton Meester on the last episode of Gossip Girl in new simple


----------



## Nereavi

Leighton Meester on the last episode of Gossip Girl in new simple


----------



## csre

I love those armadillos, but i agree, not the best choice with that outfit. I do not like the boots (Khloe's) with the black dress either, they are a different tone of black and that always bothers me . The boots are hot as hell imo though.

Those yellow simples are a risky match with that -magenta?- dress...


----------



## honeybunch

Marisa783 said:


> ^nude Clichy 120


 
Thank you x


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, not liking Dita & her cleavage but do love Kate Walsh and Courtney Cox. I have always loved the black suede alta iowas and I plan on being shoe twins with Ms Cox one day!

BTW who's marrying Kloe? And why?

Why have they put the 90mm NS on Blair? Doesn;t look right.


----------



## Beaniebeans

^^LA Lakers' Lamar Odom is marrying her. So quick...looks like a publicity stunt to me (for her reality show, maybe?). 

Boots are def hot though!


----------



## hya_been

I agree *Beanie* a month and they're getting married.  They just went public with their relationship recently.  It does seem like a publicity stunt.


----------



## madamelizaking

They do come folded  


miriammarquez said:


> Doesn't it make you wonder what kind of box the Supra Fifre boots come in if they are not folded? Dam.


----------



## madamepink

Alexandra Burke


----------



## madamepink

Think her name is Christine ..John Legends GF


----------



## MichelleD

brintee said:


> Ooh I love the Black Suede Alta Iowas!



^^^Off topic but I Saks in Tyson had them in grey flannel  They are calling me....


----------



## lichda

As much as Khloe and Laker's dude's marriage looks like a publicity stunt, I'm glad she's getting some play.  Must be hard to be "the big one" in a family of cuties.  She's also grown on me a little from watching Kourtney and Khloe Take Miami.  Shh, don't tell anyone I actually watch that show!


----------



## lilmissb

Beaniebeans said:


> ^^LA Lakers' Lamar Odom is marrying her. So quick...looks like a publicity stunt to me (for her reality show, maybe?).
> 
> Boots are def hot though!




 I have to say a month is not very long indeed. It's sad if she has to stoop that low...


----------



## misselizabeth22

I'm still kinda sad that she passed up Omarion. He's a cutie!


----------



## Nieners

Christine is so pretty! I love them together


----------



## Bitstuff

lilmissb said:


> I have to say a month is not very long indeed. It's sad if she has to stoop that low...



She's 25?! I just imdb'd her. Her mother needs to sit her down and have a talk with her . Many people get married in their early twenties, so I'm not judging that, but deciding to do so after knowing someone for a month is downright juvenile.


----------



## lilmissb

^ ITA! Unless it really is true love Dharma & Greg style but that was tv...

I do know some people who knew after the first date but even then they took 18 months to get married as they wanted to be sure.


----------



## shopaholic7

Bitstuff said:


> She's 25?! I just imdb'd her. Her mother needs to sit her down and have a talk with her . Many people get married in their early twenties, so I'm not judging that, but deciding to do so after knowing someone for a month is downright juvenile.


 
Haha, I agree as well!  I read somewhere that her mom said last-minute weddings are "so romantic."  I'm guessing her mom won't be having a talk with her any time soon!


----------



## meggyg8r

Khloe is 25?!?! I'm 26 and I feel like she looks at least 4 years older than me! Also.. I really do not see this marriage lasting. I hate to be negative about it, but come on...


----------



## Bitstuff

For celebrities, last minute weddings may well be romantic. These are the same people who can fly to Paris on a whim. Maybe for something to be really romantic, it needs to be a bit more extreme; and handled by good lawyers so everyone can come out of the other end unharmed.

Cynicism aside; I want to see what shoes she'll wear to her wedding!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Bitstuff*, me too! I can almost guarantee they will be Loubies!


----------



## Swanky

hi ladies!
This is not our chat thread


----------



## brintee

mmm, I would love to see that! 



MichelleD said:


> ^^^Off topic but I Saks in Tyson had them in grey flannel  They are calling me....


----------



## maryg1

LavenderIce said:


> Jennifer Lopez


 
What brand is the dress JLo is wearing? My hubby wants to know!


----------



## Marisa783

^the dress is from Victoria Beckham's spring 2010 collection


----------



## StephieT224

Can't see them all that well but footwear by CL


----------



## bugmenot

Lindsay Lohan





Jenna Dewan


----------



## Marisa783

Lindsey is wearing Alexander McQueen, not CLs


----------



## Speedah

Wow...Lindsay looks...well, um...not great.


----------



## karwood

Thandie Newton wearing Pigalle Strass AND posing with Mr. CL!!!:


----------



## maryg1

Marisa783 said:


> ^the dress is from Victoria Beckham's spring 2010 collection



thank you!


----------



## sara999

oh amn is that a recent lindsay shot!? she had started to look moderately healthy over the last few months. i'd hate for her to relapse into old bad habits. i have a lot of pity for the young hollywood kids. seems like they are lacking a strong family/guidance/support system and just fall into the wrong path. 

makes me thankful for the wonderful friends i had growing up, they always kept me in line!


----------



## Marrion

Vb


----------



## mal

Lindsay Lohan 
Thandie Newton 
VB :okay:
*Marrion*, LOVE your avi pic!


----------



## Katykit01

Marisa783 said:


> Khloe Kardashian supposedly setting up her wedding registry in Bridget



Can anyone ID Kris Jenners boots pllleeeassse?


----------



## RedSoles74

^^ there CL's.. I don't know which ones though. there's more pics of her with those boots in the celebrity forum


----------



## lilmissb

I love Thandie Newton, she's so pretty!


----------



## needloub

^^I agree, lilmiss...she is so pretty and cute at the same time!!


----------



## Marisa783

Katykit01 said:


> Can anyone ID Kris Jenners boots pllleeeassse?


 

here you go....they are called the Cate

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat257221cat322800cat311402cat312003cat312004


----------



## Marrion

More on Dita


----------



## Marrion

mal said:


> *Marrion*, LOVE your avi pic!


 Tnks


----------



## lichda

those lips on lindsay are tragic!  i'm sad that she did that to her face.  the skirt is slightly less tragic, but still in the running.  not so much tragic as just deeply 1989.  no one needs to go that deep into '89!


----------



## lilmissb

^ :lolots: !!!!


----------



## bugmenot

Jessica Alba






Christina Aguilera


----------



## Speedah

Nude patent Wallis?!  

Uh...is Christina's dress supposed to be see-through?


----------



## lilmissb

Nude Wallis's are available at one of the French boutiques (maybe JJR?) a few months ago don't know what height though.

Maybe to Christina's dress.


----------



## Bitstuff

Are we sure that Jessica's shoes aren't camel instead? Her colouring is too dark and olive for CL nude to be her nude. Hey, is that a band aid on her foot? Aww.


----------



## hya_been

This makes me so sad the Wallis didn't work for me.  It was the weirdest thing.  The way Louboutin connects the button and the strap to the shoe is with this scratchy plastic material.  I couldn't understand it, the plastic scratched the side of my foot.  It was extremely unpleasant.  I LOVE the look of the Wallis, but that has to be my worst shoe experience ever.  I can understand a tight toe box, but that plastic stuff drove me crazy.

I agree that they're probably camel...

As for Christina, not a big fan of the shoes and I love your comment *Speedah*!


bugmenot said:


> Jessica Alba


----------



## hya_been

*Sigourney Weaver* in Hai maybe?  New Decoltissimo? - She looks great, but I've never been able to keep her and Susan Sarandon straight!  I was going to crop Anne Hathaway out, but I'm loving her dress!






Okay when *Jessica Alba's *shoes are in daylight they look nude...She looks terrible as a blonde IMO.













*Janet Jackson* in Watersnake Biancas?


----------



## lilmissb

^ITA about her being platinum blonde.  Best as normal, caramelly.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I'm loving Annie's dress, too, *hya*! I need that in my life or some close as I can afford approximation!


----------



## japskivt

I want Anne's dress! We need to find out who makes it!

ITA about Alba, blonde is all wrong for her. She has my coloring and I would be the WORST blonde ever!


----------



## hya_been

I don't know if I could pull off that yellow, but Anne wears it so well.  I have yellow undertones so I'm thinking not a chance, but wow it's gorgeous.

I editted my original post.  It looks like those might actually be the nude wallis.  I've added more pics.


----------



## brintee

ITA about Jessica's hair!

Janet looks cute!


----------



## sara999

hya i felt the same way about the scratchy thing with my no barres so i cut a tiny piece of strappy strip and stuck it over the scratchy bit and now it's perfect!


----------



## hya_been

I didn't think anyone else had had this issue, so I'm glad to find out it's not just me.  I tried using some moleskin which is similar to strappy strips and it came off, so I gave up.  I kind of wish I'd kept them. They were a gorgeous blue, but they just were so painful - like a knife stabbing my foot every time I took a step.


----------



## phiphi

the nude patent wallis is TDF!! loving her dress too (anyone know what it is)? and ITA she doesn't look good as a blonde.


----------



## hya_been

*Dita Von Teese*






*Georgina Chapman* in Pink Satin Feticha I think.


----------



## bugmenot

Eliza Dushku


----------



## maryg1

Diane Kruger - photo shoot in Vanity Fair Italy (sorry, I had to scan the picture from the magazine)


----------



## japskivt

I love Diane Kruger!


----------



## brintee

What are those Bone Altis?


----------



## MikaelaN

Yup, those look like bone alti pumps.


----------



## Alice1979

Dita looks gorgeous, as always.


----------



## hya_been

*Khloe Kardashian* in a simple black t-shirt, black leggings and the bridget.





Wait for it! Nope not such a simple, plain t-shirt.  I went like this  when I saw this picture





One of the front of *Eliza Dushku*.


----------



## mal

*hya*, lol but I agree,


----------



## kaeleigh

Dear Khloe.... why


----------



## Alice1979

So the back of the Khloe's shirt matches the front of her shoes? Interesting...


----------



## Nancy7

Khloe - Up to the knee looks good.


----------



## sara999

eliza looks fantastic as always!


----------



## kaeleigh

Kate Moss in Vogue


----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## Purrrfect

MikaelaN said:


> Yup, those look like bone alti pumps.



Excuse the dumb question - but what type of skin is use on this?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

must.buy.fifre.booties.now.


----------



## japskivt

Love the fifre booties
on kate!


----------



## madamelizaking

stole from the chanel forum.

Lo Bosworth and Stephanie Pratt (?)


----------



## MikaelaN

Purrrfect said:


> Excuse the dumb question - but what type of skin is use on this?



Do you mean the material of the shoe? If so, it's patent leather.  Better pics below.



Elise499 said:


> Rachel McAdams in Alti pump



I knew I saw the bone alti pumps somewhere. Dug these pics up from an aug 2nd post.  I wonder where they were sold.


----------



## MikaelaN

.


----------



## bugmenot

Rihanna









Ashley Tisdale


----------



## po0hping

Anyone know what style Ashley Tisdale is wearing?  I want to say Rolando but the shape doesn't look right.


----------



## flowergirly

po0hping said:


> Anyone know what style Ashley Tisdale is wearing? I want to say Rolando but the shape doesn't look right.


Those appear to be the New Simple.


----------



## pws22

My god... love the gold glitter ones.. does anyone know if they come in other colours and where can i get them?? 



Nereavi said:


>


----------



## sumnboutme

The boutiques should have those *pws22* and those are crystals, btw...they retail at $3,040


----------



## madamelizaking

new simple 



po0hping said:


> Anyone know what style Ashley Tisdale is wearing?  I want to say Rolando but the shape doesn't look right.


----------



## Elise499

Dita Von Teese in Lady Page






Calista Flockhart in Josefa











Sarah Jessica Parker in Rolando


----------



## bugmenot

Kelly Brook....sitting on a CL


----------



## AspenMai

what the.... ???


----------



## jancedtif

^Exactly!


----------



## cl addict

Elise499 said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker in Rolando



OMG!! She's walking on the subway grate!!!!! Must be nice to have unlimited shoes and not be afraid to strip the heels...


----------



## Speedah

bugmenot said:


> Kelly Brook....sitting on a CL



 And she's not even _wearing_ CLs!


----------



## Marrion

bugmenot said:


> Kelly Brook....sitting on a CL


I like Kelly, and she is a big fan of CL's, but this picture


----------



## Alice1979

Dita  Love the Josefa on Calista.


----------



## carlinha

i cannot believe SJP walks with heels over the grates!


----------



## Marrion

Ashley


----------



## Marrion

Russian singer Olga Kurbatova and her favorite Louboutins


----------



## Nereavi

Kourtney Kardashian posted on her blog this  http://officialkourtneyk.celebuzz.com/2009/09/edible-louboutins/


----------



## madamelizaking

OMFG... are these MC glitter VPs? Or STRASS?!


----------



## sara999

maybe strass VP??


----------



## sumnboutme

they look like the anthracite glitter VPs


----------



## Nieners

Look like glitter to me as well.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They look like anthracite glitter to me too sumn


----------



## hya_been

*Paris Hilton* in nude new simples






*Jessica Stroup* (actress on the new 90210) in robot.


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers SJP is so brave to walk over the grates!


----------



## annadand

Nereavi said:


> Kourtney Kardashian posted on her blog this  http://officialkourtneyk.celebuzz.com/2009/09/edible-louboutins/



Hilarious and YUM!


----------



## hya_been

This is a very low caliber post.  I'm sorry guys.  It's quite sad really!

I am cringing so much right now.  What is *Paris *wearing?! other than her beautiful electric blue declics?!





I see a red sole, but have no idea which shoes *Megan Fox* is wearing.









Now this is a bit of a joke, but is this person famous?  The only picture I found of the ridiculous Kardashian wedding where there are CLs!  Although she could be a basketball player's girlfriend or something...


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ she's Lala Vasquez (sp ), fiance of NBA player Carmelo Anthony and host of several VH1 reality shows. She normally doesn't lead with her booty, so maybe it's a tribute to the Kardashians' claim to fame! lol. Love the archidisco, though! Love. There is a diff pic in the celeb thread that's more flattering.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^that's lala?  she usually looks pretty good... that picture is definitely not to her advantage.


----------



## needloub

^I agree Moshi...she doesn't look so swell...


----------



## bugmenot

Dita Von Tesse





Emmanuelle Chriqui





Kate Beckinsale


----------



## alyssa08

hya_been said:


> This is a very low caliber post. I'm sorry guys. It's quite sad really!
> 
> I am cringing so much right now. What is *Paris *wearing?! other than her beautiful electric blue declics?!


 
I am pretty sure I had that exact same dress for my barbies when I was 5. she's tacky.


----------



## japskivt

Those VP are def. Multicolor glitter.


----------



## CelticLuv

hya_been said:


> This is a very low caliber post.  I'm sorry guys.  It's quite sad really!
> 
> I am cringing so much right now.  What is *Paris *wearing?! other than her beautiful electric blue declics?!



UGH. I really hate to say this but of course I have too  ...her legs and feet look so awful here! I'm sure it's just the mid-motion pic but still....
On a side note...how the heck did she get her boobs that big? It cannot just be Wonderbra


----------



## sara999

paris could write a book on rapidly changing bra sizes.

kate beckinsale looks flawless as always! i wish i had a body like ditas...but it helps to know that she wasn't born with that body and paid for it!


----------



## hya_been

I didn't know that Dita had plastic surgery.  Know I want to see a before pic!


----------



## Purrrfect

MikaelaN said:


> *Do you mean the material of the shoe? If so, it's patent leather.  Better pics below*.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I saw the bone alti pumps somewhere. Dug these pics up from an aug 2nd post.  I wonder where they were sold.



No actually - I was speaking of the bone color material on the booties - the picture you have as your signature. I WANT THESE (those booties).  It looks like some sort of skin (the white/ bone/cream part of the bootie). Do you know what it is?


----------



## hya_been

Purrrfect I think you're talking about the white python version of the bridget bootie that was made for Marchesa's 2010 spring show.  The material on the back of the shoe and the heel is python.

*Nicky Hilton* in Candy pumps.






*Elizabeth Banks* in Bow T Dorcets


----------



## Purrrfect

hya_been said:


> Purrrfect I think you're talking about the white python version of the bridget bootie that was made for Marchesa's 2010 spring show.  *The material on the back of the shoe and the heel is python.
> *



Yes, thank you - that is what I thought but wasn't sure - love that bootie.  Will this be available for purchase? or just made to tease us....love it.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## OrangeFizz

Dita had her breast done, and I must say they look natural.


----------



## sara999

she also had a nose job and her 'birthmark' is a tattoo


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers does Paris look horrible or what? Her boobs aren't the only things that look tacky!

Dita paid for that body? I didn't know that. I thought she just worked out.

Kate B look flawless as always, cute dog. I'm kicking myself for passing up on the elba pigalles. ush: They're pretty cool.

Eeewwww to Nicky & Elizabeth.


----------



## sara999

corseting and her natural figure plus eexercise equals the dita we know today! (plus a boob job/nose job which she readily admits)


----------



## kaeleigh

Vanessa Minnillo - Ron Rons


----------



## kaeleigh

Christina Aguilera - Candy


----------



## Nancy7

kaeleigh said:


> Vanessa Minnillo - Ron Rons


 
Wow.....she looks Fantastic!!


----------



## miriammarquez

hollywoodtuna.com/photo.php?id=kelly_brook_heels_heal_4&title=Kelly Brook Pictures&loc=3


----------



## lilmissb

Vanessa looks fab! But aren't they decolletes? They look more pointy than ron rons.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ i think they are decolletes too Lilmiss


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lilmissb said:


> Vanessa looks fab! But aren't they decolletes? They look more pointy than ron rons.


 
i'm thinking they're decolletes as well


----------



## kaeleigh

Sorry... guess they are Decolletes 
That will teach me to NOT post what the site calls them.


----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

damn you pigalle strass!

turning up everywhere .... breaking down my willpower ... making me want to buy you ... stay strong ....


----------



## brintee

^But remember you have those Fuxia VPs coming soon and those are going to be absolutely stunning and much more wearable!  Im debating being put on the list myself. What size did you order *Naked*?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

brintee said:


> ^But remember you have those Fuxia VPs coming soon and those are going to be absolutely stunning and much more wearable!  Im debating being put on the list myself. What size did you order *Naked*?


 
i ordered a 39 ... wanted to be safe since my purples are a 39 ... not sure what sizing will be like 

I wan't them BOTH! lol 

ps - I wear my yoyo strass all the time ... at least once a week! They are very versitile!


----------



## brintee

Wow really once a week!? You are great at getting wear out of all of yours though, I should have known!  I totally forgot you had those too! You ordered from SCP right?



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i ordered a 39 ... wanted to be safe since my purples are a 39 ... not sure what sizing will be like
> 
> I wan't them BOTH! lol
> 
> ps - I wear my yoyo strass all the time ... at least once a week! They are very versitile!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

brintee said:


> Wow really once a week!? You are great at getting wear out of all of yours though, I should have known!  I totally forgot you had those too! You ordered from SCP right?


 
Yep the Fuxia lizard is coming to SCP ... they are still open


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *kaeliegh!*

I want the pigalle strass too *naked*  And the lady page.


----------



## lilmissb

*naked* you have yoyo strass? Have I missed your collection thread? I am soooo behind


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> *naked* you have yoyo strass? Have I missed your collection thread? I am soooo behind


 
I don't have a collection thread yet


----------



## brintee

Lol thanks  Ill email Reghan...



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yep the Fuxia lizard is coming to SCP ... they are still open


----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## hya_been

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I don't have a collection thread yet



*Naked* this is a problem - start one, start one now!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Hear hear! I second this.


----------



## hya_been

Here's another one strange one of *Kelly Brook*.





*Emmanuelle Chirqui* in Ernesta Plateau.


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> ^ Hear hear! I second this.



 ITA!


----------



## bugmenot

Nicky Hilton


----------



## madamepink

Old Pic....but love Janet's shoe!


----------



## jancedtif

OMG I love Nicky's outfit and shoes!


----------



## japskivt

I need the Candy pump. I canceled my pre-order and now I need to order them again. AAAHH!


----------



## Marrion

Daria Zhukova


----------



## CelticLuv

The more I see the Candy pump, the more I desperately want it!!  
It's so wild and funky with the Studded toe, Zipper bow, lace sides and Python (leather?) heel. Stunning combination of naughty and nice


----------



## LavenderIce

CelticLuv said:


> The more I see the Candy pump, the more I desperately want it!!
> It's so wild and funky with the Studded toe, Zipper bow, lace sides and *Python (leather?)* heel. Stunning combination of naughty and nice


 

It's ostrich.  

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...l=/istar.asp?a=29&manufacturer=LOU&group=new&


----------



## hya_been

*Rihanna *in miss clichy bootie.


----------



## jancedtif

I'm so sorry for saying this but Rihanna looks like a damn fool!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

hya_been said:


> *Rihanna *in miss clichy bootie.


 
Love her dress


----------



## needloub

^^


----------



## Marrion

Bee


----------



## sumnboutme

^euw, AW has Kristen Calamari toes!!!


----------



## brintee

ewwwww!


----------



## phiphi

LOL.. kristin calamari.. that's hilarious *sumnboutme*!


----------



## CCKL

sumnboutme said:


> ^euw, AW has Kristen Calamari toes!!!



Of ALL people, Anna Wintour should know better!!!

PS: I have a girl crush on Bee


----------



## lilmissb

Eww to the toes. I didn't see that before.


----------



## mal

kaeleigh said:


>



OMG- unbelievably gorgeous. Dita and the Lady Page


----------



## lilmissb

I know mal, I need LP's...maybe you should wear your LP's out Friday night


----------



## madamelizaking

Anna wintour needs to be replaced. She's outdated  IMO. Haven't seen her in something I like in awhile!


----------



## Marrion

more on Sex and the City


----------



## meggyg8r

Looks like SATC has traded in the Manolos for CLs for good!


----------



## Nico3327

jancedtif said:


> I'm so sorry for saying this but Rihanna looks like a damn fool!


 
ITA!  She has gone crazy, a la Kanye.


----------



## hya_been

*Kerry Washington* - I still think of her as the actress from Save the Last Dance...
She's wearing black patent pigalle 120s in both shots.


----------



## jancedtif

Kerry Washington is who I want to be when I grow up!  I just love her style...she's just so chic!


----------



## karwood

Ellen Barkin wearing Top La:


----------



## bugmenot

Lauren Conrad


----------



## Marrion

Jess


----------



## bugmenot

Miranda Kerr


----------



## needloub

^^Lovin' that look!


----------



## lilmissb

Kerry, Lauren & Miranda look awesome! Has Miranda got on the Miss Clichy bootie? They're hot!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Miranda looks AMAZING!!!  

Putting aside for a moment that she has a killer bod, the skinnie length is perfect (not all crumpled at the ankle ) to show off the shape of the suede platform booties... 
Sooo chic


----------



## archygirl

hya_been said:


> *Rihanna *in miss clichy bootie.



She NEEDS a stylist (or better stylist) PRONTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madamepink

Rapper/Actress Eve.....not sure if these are VPs


----------



## madamepink

Serena...


----------



## jancedtif

^Me think she's (Eve) is also sportin' a patent Louboutin bag too!


----------



## kaeleigh

Lindsay - Fred Flats


----------



## jancedtif

^Who is that and what CL is she wearing?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Quoting Kaleigh: Lindsay - Fred Flats


----------



## kaeleigh

Victoria- Ariella Talon


----------



## kaeleigh

Blake Lively- Miss Boxe


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG! No, those are the lady wedges I think!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

^^ No Miss Boxe??  Oh NO... I did it again! Okay no names for now on. LOL


----------



## kaeleigh

Lindsay-


----------



## RedSoles74

^^^ lindsay's flats


----------



## kaeleigh

Heidi Klum-


----------



## jancedtif

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Quoting Kaleigh: Lindsay - Fred Flats


 
Thank you!  Not sure how I missed that.


----------



## lilmissb

Yup, Blake is wearing the lady wedges in cranberry (I think)!


----------



## lichda

Is it me or does Lindsay Lohan look like Nicole Kidman in that first flats picture?  Weird.


----------



## CelticLuv

kaeleigh said:


> Blake Lively- Miss Boxe



I am really liking this dress. Any idea on who it is?


----------



## jancedtif

lichda said:


> Is it me or does Lindsay Lohan look like Nicole Kidman in that first flats picture? Weird.


  Nos sure, but she certainly does not look like herself.


----------



## Marisa783

kaeleigh said:


> Victoria- Ariella Talon



those are the alti botte i think


----------



## **shoelover**

those are alti booties...love the colour of vb dress..


----------



## hya_been

CelticLuv said:


> I am really liking this dress. Any idea on who it is?



I first saw those pictures a couple weeks ago and when I searched for the dress.  No one seemed to know what designer it is,  but maybe that's changed since then.  Let me know if you find out!


----------



## sara999

lindsay and i are brogue twins!


----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## MichelleD

jancedtif said:


> I'm so sorry for saying this but Rihanna looks like a damn fool!


   Don't be sorry for speaking the truth *Jance*.


----------



## ledaatomica

CelticLuv said:


> I am really liking this dress. Any idea on who it is?


 
looks a lot like the  Foley & Corinna  gradient chiffon dresses.


----------



## po0hping

After seeing the color of Blake's Miss Boxes, I'm confused.  It looks a lot darker than the cranberry color I've seen on the forum (like japskivt's Ron Ron's).


----------



## bugmenot

More of Kim


----------



## sara999

kim looks beautiful


----------



## Nieners

I love those Pigalles on her, now I want a pair too


----------



## lilmissb

^I've always wanted pigalles but keep getting distracted by other shoes. At least I know black patent pigalles are a staple shoe.


----------



## sara999

T i tried on pigalle 120s...oh MY that is one steep pitch. i jsut took 'em right off. not a chance with my feet, haha!

i always think kim is pretty but we have very different senses of personal style so i'm not usually a fan of her outfits...but this one from the letterman show is right up my alley so i really like her here.


----------



## gemruby41

Rihanna


----------



## jancedtif

Someone please tell me why Rihanna has fallen for these ugly, little, funky hats?!

Hey *Gemruby*!  Missed see you around.  Glad you're back!

Oh and I agree, Kim loves fabulous!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i love rihanna and her hair usually..but aren't skunk stripes like 5 years ago?


----------



## gemruby41

jancedtif said:


> Someone please tell me why Rihanna has fallen for these ugly, little, funky hats?!
> 
> Hey *Gemruby*! Missed see you around. Glad you're back!
> 
> Oh and I agree, Kim loves fabulous!


Thanks jancedtif! I don't like that hat on her at all.


----------



## tiaB40

Kim K almost always looks great and i love her whole glam/retro look here, but i think the hair ages her a bit


----------



## gemruby41

Mariah Carey


----------



## YaYa3

*gemruby,* where you been, girl??  so happy to see you back here!


----------



## japskivt

gemruby41 said:


> Mariah Carey




This picture is making me laugh. He looks like he is about to drop her and the other one is helping to catch her. I don't mean to sound mean, but I think its funny.

Love her boots, maybe she ran across the street and picked them up at Saks before her performance. I am sure they would open early for Mimi. haha!


----------



## jancedtif

jancedtif said:


> Someone please tell me why Rihanna has fallen for these ugly, little, funky hats?!
> 
> Hey *Gemruby*! Missed see you around. Glad you're back!
> 
> Oh and I agree, Kim loves fabulous!


 
My goodness do I need to slow down!  I was trying to say missed "seeing" you around."  and Kim "looks" fabulous.:shame:

Is Mariah pregnant?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yes I think I head that on E the other day ... maybe not.


----------



## gemruby41

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Alice1979

Khloe looks kinda mad, I don't think I have ever seen her smile.


----------



## surlygirl

japskivt said:


> This picture is making me laugh. He looks like he is about to drop her and the other one is helping to catch her. I don't mean to sound mean, but I think its funny.
> 
> Love her boots, maybe she ran across the street and picked them up at Saks before her performance. I am sure they would open early for Mimi. haha!


 
Whew! This picture made me laugh out loud too, *jap*! It doesn't seem like the lifters have any other role in the performance other than to hoist MC up in the air. They look uncomfortable; she looks uncomfortable. Comedy all around!!!


----------



## surlygirl

I want Piros! I just wish the boot shaft was a little bit taller. Still want though! Maybe Khloe is upset because her new hubby is wearing a Kangol!


----------



## Lec8504

argg i really want those boots..badly.


----------



## Lec8504

japskivt said:


> This picture is making me laugh. He looks like he is about to drop her and the other one is helping to catch her. I don't mean to sound mean, but I think its funny.
> 
> Love her boots, maybe she ran across the street and picked them up at Saks before her performance. I am sure they would open early for Mimi. haha!


 
lol I was thinking the same thing HAHAH


----------



## kaeleigh

Lo Bosworth- Thanks naked.  So I stop posting the names of the shoes because the site was wrong 2-3times, now they don't even get the Celebs right.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ that's Lo Bosworth


----------



## kaeleigh

Megan Fox


----------



## Marrion

Dita
one of this pictures she made herself today during Dior show in Paris


----------



## Marrion

madamepink said:


> Rapper/Actress Eve.....not sure if these are VPs


Something wrong with a heel


----------



## miriammarquez

Marrion no it is the reflection of the sequins


----------



## Marrion

miriammarquez said:


> Marrion no it is the reflection of the sequins


 you are right


----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## bugmenot

Heidi Montag


----------



## Marrion

More on Dita from Dior show in Paris


----------



## sedds

Audrina Partridge


----------



## sara999

the 123 are the scarpe...these are the differa's in bone patent


----------



## sumnboutme

^^and that's not a CL store...that's Barney's BH


----------



## wingit

I wish I knew the exact name of these. I just call them gold glitter Pigalles.


----------



## sumnboutme

^^dorado strass pigalle - $3,040


----------



## bugmenot

Rihanna


----------



## Nieners

^^ I don't like her at all, she's gone way too far with the I-want-to-be-different-so-I-just-dress-myself-like-a-fool thing  
(Don't mean to offend anyone that likes her!)


----------



## jancedtif

^Preach girly preach!  I will admit that this a somewhat more tame outfit she has on.


----------



## more_CHOOS

sumnboutme said:


> ^^and that's not a CL store...that's Barney's BH


 
Only you ladies would know...


----------



## lilmissb

I have never seen anyone make designer goods look as bad as Heidi does! 

Rhianna's gone a bit too quirky lately I will say.


----------



## sumnboutme

more_CHOOS said:


> Only you ladies would know...



Lol, I recognize the SA too...


----------



## lilmissb

^Really? Is she your SA?


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> ^Really? Is she your SA?



no, but she's helped me a few times.  I think I bought my Fendi wedges from her


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! You are a celebrity by proxy!!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

^LOL...i don't know about that....


----------



## Marrion

Rihanna


----------



## lilmissb

^Hmmm does she know her dress is see through from behind??? Trashy.


----------



## Beaniebeans

So weird.. It's like Madonna OWNS her edge when dressed (or not-dressed)... On Rihanna, it's like the clothes own her. 
It just hasn't been working lately IMO.


----------



## Speedah

Wowza! Even the red sole doesn't take provide enough of a distraction of that horrible see-through dress!  

This seems more appropriate:


----------



## bugmenot

Amber Tamblyn





Kim Kardashian


----------



## sara999

so jealous of amber's altadama's.......not quite sure i'm feeling kim's headdress


----------



## Nieners

I only love that headthing on Nicole! Not feeling it on Kim.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow ... Rhianna is going downhill...quick.


----------



## mcfan91

Katharine McPhee




Anybody know what style they are?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

U Ithink those are Versace ... definately not Cls


----------



## jancedtif

What the hell?!?  Why is she dressing like this?!?  And what is that white awfulness on her arm?!?


----------



## brintee

Gross, gross, gross!! And I thought thongs showing because of low-waist pants was bad! eewie!


----------



## bugmenot

Kate Walsh





Lisa Edelstein





Kim Kardashian


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG Rihanna!  ITA with *Speedah's* icon.  That dress is uber trashy!


----------



## tiaB40

i don't like those head thingies in general but it looks better on nicole as it's more her style. on kim, it just looks off


----------



## madamelizaking

lololol... Madonna in a skit with Lady gagga wearing FIfre super botta


----------



## tiaB40

ewwww!!!  what is going on with Rihanna?!?  i dont know what's worse--  wearing that super trashy see-through get-up or wearing a spandex catsuit like Amber Rose


----------



## LavenderIce

My nude Clichy twin Khloe Kardashian
















Another of Kim and her headband holding her CLs


----------



## LavenderIce

Ashlee Simpson Wentz


----------



## madamelizaking

Kim's lost so much weight, I almost mistook her for Kourtney in that pic!!


----------



## heat97

omg what did Kat Mcphee do to her hair???

and I love that Ashley Simpson has cellulite even though she is so thin.  lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ yea I was feeling pretty good about myself for a minute ...until I remembered that she's had a baby and I haven't... ahhh well


----------



## hya_been

lilmissb said:


> ^Hmmm does she know her dress is see through from behind??? Trashy.



It's actually cause of the flash from the paparazzi's cameras, it'd look fine with the naked eye.


----------



## ally143

what's up with Jessica's toes hanging out? eewww


----------



## kaeleigh

^^^ Looks like her toes are trying to run away.


----------



## kaeleigh




----------



## lilmissb

True *hya* I didn't actually think of that! She should though ush:

Eww to JS's toes....


----------



## a_mo

Marrion said:


> Rihanna


SHE's Wearin my DREAM BOOTS!!!


----------



## bugmenot

Katy Perry


----------



## Bitstuff

Katy Perry looks trashy as always. I'd say that between her and Rihanna, the latter wins, and that's not saying much.

Love the wedges on Ashlee, and big props to her for not being afraid to wear a minidress showing her cellulite. Just about everyone has it, screw society for trying to make us feel bad about that is a natural part of a woman's body.


----------



## White Orchid

heat97 said:


> omg what did Kat Mcphee do to her hair???
> 
> and I love that Ashley Simpson has cellulite even though she is so thin.  lol


Harsh sunlight is rarely flattering on a woman.


----------



## White Orchid

lilmissb said:


> ^Hmmm does she know her dress is see through from behind??? Trashy.


She's not blind is she?


----------



## alij78

can't stand katy perry


----------



## Nieners

That's it... I need Pigalles


----------



## RedSoleAddict

bugmenot said:


> Katy Perry


 
In the first picture, the lady behind Katy is wearing studded VPs and second picture the VPs are on the left and on the right the lady with the scary expression has on Supra Fifre. CLs all around


----------



## savvysgirl

I love Katys dress ^^^


----------



## sara999

why is katy hiking up her sparkly dress?


----------



## japskivt

WTF is Jessica Simpson wearing?

I too was a little happy that Ashlee has cellulite. She is still really skinny, but now she is more normal to me. I was thinking, how does she look that smooth after a baby when I watched Melrose. Now I feel better. EVERYTHING changes after kids. 

Madonna put black rubber soles on her boots. She needs to learn about red Vibrams!


----------



## gemruby41

Alicia Keys


----------



## hya_been

Are these CLs on Dita?  Feticha?










Rihanna - don't know the style name





Better shot of the shoes and her ridiculous gloves.  I love Katy Perry's bag I think it's hysterical!  It's nice to know Karl Lagerfeld has a sense of humour.


----------



## hya_been

Some more of *Dita* this time in the Lady Page


----------



## StephieT224

More of Amber Tamblyn


----------



## miriammarquez

Rihanna is wearing the Paola


----------



## StephieT224

Not sure what this is all about...


----------



## StephieT224

Gretchen Rossi from RHOC


----------



## StephieT224

Katy Perry at Sonia Rykiel


----------



## lichda

RedSoleAddict said:


> In the first picture, the lady behind Katy is wearing studded VPs and second picture the VPs are on the left and on the right the lady with the scary expression has on Supra Fifre. CLs all around


 
LOL!  Carine Roitfield's expression is unfortunate here, but she is Fabulous!

Also, I think Alica Keys is so beautiful, but she almost never dresses her body to advantage.  What's up with that?  Can no stylist fix this?


----------



## gemruby41

*Kristen Bell*


----------



## hya_been

I was just coming to post those Kristen Bell pictures.  I love her!  Here's one from the front.  Not loving the extra fabric hanging down...

*Kristen Bell* in nude satin altadamas (?)






*Marissa Miller* in Nude patent VPs with nude toe.


----------



## hya_been

*Anna Faris* in Black Patent Décolletés


----------



## nillacobain

hya_been said:


> Some more of *Dita* this time in the Lady Page


 
She is flawless! I love her skin!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Katy Perry & Dita*


----------



## gemruby41

*Olivia Palermo*


----------



## fashion16

That guy that Dita is holding hands w/ is HOT!


----------



## CelticLuv

LavenderIce said:


> Ashlee Simpson Wentz



Is it just me or does Jessica look 5 times bigger (not heavier, just bigger) than Ashlee? It almost looks like Jessica is up close and Ashlee is farther away (tho we know that's not the case).
Just a bad pic perhaps.


----------



## fashion16

I think Jessica is in the forfront and Ashley is set back.


----------



## gemruby41

*Rihanna*


----------



## gemruby41

*Khloe Kardashian*


----------



## nillacobain

fashion16 said:


> That guy that Dita is holding hands w/ is HOT!


 

Ita, way better than Marilyn Manson was!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sadly, I think that is the nicest I have seen Rihanna look in a LONG time.


----------



## Alice1979

fashion16 said:


> That guy that Dita is holding hands w/ is HOT!


 
Who is the other guy sitting to her left?


----------



## CelticLuv

Alice1979 said:


> Who is the other guy sitting to her left?



Sliimy. apparently he's a French singing sensation


----------



## sedds

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hahaha, ITA!   She did well!! 




nillacobain said:


> Ita, way better than Marilyn Manson was!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, loving the two pairs of LP's on Dita! Who is the guy she's holding hands with btw?

That last pic I agree is the best I've seen Rihanna in a while.


----------



## creighbaby

heat97 said:


> and I love that Ashley Simpson has cellulite even though she is so thin.  lol



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ohNina

Alice1979 said:


> Who is the other guy sitting to her left?



Okay, don't throw shoes at me but...

I know that Dita is loved by most ladies here, but I think she is weird.  (Although her shoe collection is to die for!)  I also love some of her dresses, but the whole white skin, black hair, red lips is getting old.  I don't think she is very pretty.  Am I the only one?  And yes, the guy she's holding hands with is definitely handsome...and looks young.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kate Hudson


----------



## moshi_moshi

gemruby41 said:


> *Olivia Palermo*



what style is this?


----------



## sumnboutme

^it looks like the Alti Booty


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa! Kate's looking a bit weird in that pic. I'm guessing it's because she's got her mouth open and a lot of makeup on!!! Anyone know what movie that is from?


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb said:


> Whoa! Kate's looking a bit weird in that pic. I'm guessing it's because she's got her mouth open and a lot of makeup on!!! Anyone know what movie that is from?


 
AFAIK, it's not from a movie, but a shoot for Harper's Bazaar.


----------



## lilmissb

^Ahhh! Thanks *Lav!*


----------



## LavenderIce

Cheryl Cole


----------



## miriammarquez

Louboutin


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Aguilera these are old


----------



## miriammarquez

Heidi Montag


----------



## iMunz

^^ How tacky!


----------



## japskivt

Kate Hudson


----------



## Bitstuff

Why is Katie Perry allowed to dress herself? I can't get over it, every look I've seen her sporting has been an epic fail. She's like a little girl whose mother stopped dressing her so she's just throwing stuff on, the more colourful and revealing the better. Just...no.


----------



## jancedtif

^:lolots:


----------



## gemruby41

*Paris Hilton* 








*Khloe Kardashian*


----------



## gemruby41

*La Toya Jackson*


----------



## Nereavi

Blake Lively says she cooks in Louboutins

Sharing a sandwich with the Gossip Girl star turned movie star, who likes mayonnaise and really cute aprons
 Blake Lively  the anachronistically beautiful star of Gossip Girl and of director Ben Afflecks next Boston drama, The Town  falls into a vinyl booth, pushing a squall of sweet air across the table. Her black top is unzipped almost to her bare stomach. Classic rock plays from a tinny speaker.
 BLAKE LIVELY: I thought maybe that guy was you.
 She nods at an old, old man sitting at the counter wearing a cowboy hat, muttering.
 ESQUIRE: Disappointed?
 BL: He might be more interesting.
 The waitress arrives, or, rather, hollers over from a few yards away.
 BL: Can I have the turkey club, please?
 WAITRESS: Mayo on it?
 BL: Yes, please. And I want fries. And can I have a side of ketchup and mayonnaise, please?
 ESQ: When you have precious moments away from being a big celebrity, what do you do?
 BL: I love to cook.
 ESQ: What do you cook?
 BL: Everything. Homemade ice cream, soups. I just bought ingredients to make a key-lime mascarpone tart with a pistachio crust.
 ESQ: Whats something I could make?
 BL: Go get some corn tortillas, fry them up  you know, you use tongs to hold them into taco shape  ground beef, taco mix, grilled onions, cheddar cheese, and pickles. Think about it: A hamburger as a taco. Also, one day right before Christmas last year, I made French toast using eggnog instead of milk, with this bourbon maple syrup. It would make you want to cry.
 Her turkey club, cut into four triangles, each impaled by a red-cellophane-topped toothpick, is three-quarters gone. She pushes the last segment across the table.
 BL: Try this. 
 ESQ: Oh, no thanks.
 BL: Eat it.
 ESQ: How am I going to tie in the cooking angle to Women We Love?
*BL: Well, I cook in Louboutins.*
*ESQ: In what?*
*BL: What are Louboutins?*
*ESQ: Yeah.*
*BL: [Incredulous.] Christian Louboutins. High heels, with the red bottom. Are you kidding?*
*ESQ: The part you walk on?*
*BL: Yeah, this part. *
*She lifts her foot onto the Formica, presenting a black shoe with a five-inch heel, and points to the parts that would be red on these other shoes shes talking about.*
*ESQ: So are you saying you sometimes cook in just those?*
*BL: Well [Grins.] I just think its very attractive when people cook. So I dont wear sweatpants. When you dress sexy to cook, too, its like, damn, I got a girl who can cook and look like that? And I always have really cute aprons.*
 The diner is empty. An afternoon sun is blasting through the windows and over the sleek armature of Livelys shoulders, making the red-and-white-checked tablecloths appear to glow. Margaritaville is playing. 
 ESQ: God, Jimmy Buffett.
 BL: Whos that? Youre old.​http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...boutins-435075-post12688147.html#post12688147


----------



## japskivt

^^ Love it!


----------



## flowergirly

Anyone have a larger pic of the Katy Perry one above......looks like maybe rouge Lady Lynch???


----------



## sedds

Katy Perry


----------



## Dukeprincess

Katy's dress reminds me of some skanky superhero costume.


----------



## brintee

ITA. There is a good way to stand out and a bad way. She usually is the bad way 



Dukeprincess said:


> Katy's dress reminds me of some skanky superhero costume.


----------



## lilmissb

Ewwww to Katy!

Cute to Blake


----------



## Alice1979

flowergirly said:


> Anyone have a larger pic of the Katy Perry one above......looks like maybe rouge Lady Lynch???


 
They look like pigalles to me.


----------



## Shainerocks

Are they multicolor?? Does anyone know which boutiques carries them? ^^^


----------



## Purrrfect

I hate the way celebs wear shoes that don't fit and the whole world can see they don't fit - bugs me.

I know they probably were "dressed" by a stylist and they pick from a selection of shoes and if the right size is not available so be it....but it drives me crazy.


----------



## LavenderIce

Shainerocks said:


> Are they multicolor?? Does anyone know which boutiques carries them? ^^^


 
The silver strass Pigalle 120 Katy Perry was wearing at the VMAs are/were at Horatio.  They are not multicolor.


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy


----------



## Shainerocks

LavenderIce said:


> The silver strass Pigalle 120 Katy Perry was wearing at the VMAs are/were at Horatio.  They are not multicolor.



Thanks, Lav! Now, I must be going blind.


----------



## csre

fashion16 said:


> I think Jessica is in the forfront and Ashley is set back.


 yeah, and the outfit is pretty baggy as well


----------



## bugmenot

Katy Perry






Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## urasia

Does anyone one know what tie dye jeans/leggings Paris is wearing?


----------



## Stephanie***

Michelle Pfeiffer wore some at a premiere! they where black with peep toe and had a thick heel. I couldnt find a picture and I dont know the style-name. 
I like these very much!

// Edit

I found a pic!

http://www4.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/59th+Berlin+Film+Festival+Chri+Press+Conference+3iM1xYuDy1rl.jpg

what the name of this style?


----------



## _Danielle_

urasia said:


> Does anyone one know what tie dye jeans/leggings Paris is wearing?


Ohh wait 
Hey Paris 
what's the name of the Jeans that you have worn this week in hollywood

J Brand Twill Black/White Tie Dye Pencil Leg Skinny Jean in Oz for $198.00

merci ma chère


----------



## CelticLuv

Purrrfect said:


> I hate the way celebs wear shoes that don't fit and the whole world can see they don't fit - bugs me.
> 
> I know they probably were "dressed" by a stylist and they pick from a selection of shoes and if the right size is not available so be it....but it drives me crazy.



ITA!!! Drives me crazy too. I don't even know how they are able to properly walk in them sometimes!!


----------



## meggyg8r

OMG I thought Katy Perry's necklace said "semen" ush: Although, aside from the necklace, that is one of her better outfits! I wish the shoes were brighter though!


----------



## lilmissb

^ :lolots:   It could be "a$$men" for all we know!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Stephanie*** said:


> Michelle Pfeiffer wore some at a premiere! they where black with peep toe and had a thick heel. I couldnt find a picture and I dont know the style-name.
> I like these very much!
> 
> // Edit
> 
> I found a pic!
> 
> http://www4.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/59th+Berlin+Film+Festival+Chri+Press+Conference+3iM1xYuDy1rl.jpg
> 
> what the name of this style?


 
Those arn't CLs. I think they are Miu Miu


----------



## gemruby41

*Kim, Khloe, & Kourtney*


----------



## gemruby41

*Audrina Patridge*


----------



## jancedtif

^That's a weird looking combo.  And weird in a not so good looking way.


----------



## meggyg8r

The booties almost give her cankles or something.


----------



## hya_been

Can you imagine if Audrina wore the blue suede Nitoinimois instead!  Even worse!


----------



## hya_been

*Rachel Weisz* in marine glitter ron rons or are they lady lynch?





*Joanna Garcia* in black suede VPs - apparently she was having trouble with the wind!









*Dita* in those silver ones that I've forgotten the name of!  I do not like the cut of her dress at all.





*Katy Perry* in pink suede ron rons.  Love the shoes hate the dress.  I opted for the photos that showed off the shoes, so not the best pics of her.


----------



## Stephanie***

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Those arn't CLs. I think they are Miu Miu


 
Oh really? Are you sure? In the local newpaper there were a article about louboutins and it said that these were cls...hmm


----------



## Nico3327

Am I the only one who thinks this dress is highly inappropriate for a pregnant woman to be wearing???!!!???



gemruby41 said:


> *Kim, Khloe, & Kourtney*


----------



## iMunz

OT I really don't like that Alexander Wang dress on Khloe. It is really unflattering on her!


----------



## brintee

^^It looks like her V-Jay-Jay is about to come out!


----------



## Nico3327

brintee said:


> ^^It looks like her V-Jay-Jay is about to come out!


----------



## natassha68

When your a douche, you wear dresses that short while pregnant .... opps, did I say that ? :lolots:


----------



## CelticLuv

gemruby41 said:


> *Kim, Khloe, & Kourtney*



Thoes shoes look sooo big on her! HOW is she even walking in them especially being pregnant when your balance is already off. Although, when I was pregnant I have to admit I always wore my heels (to the amazement of my and my DH's family)  but they never gapped like Kourtney's.

I also totally agree that this dress is waaay too short for a preggo lady and inappropriate.


----------



## jancedtif

*natassha* you are naughty, naughty!


----------



## natassha68

:devil: 


jancedtif said:


> *natassha* you are naughty, naughty!


----------



## bugmenot

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## StephieT224

WOW kardashian sisters, not one of you looks as good as you could in those outfits...not their best choices, at all!


----------



## sedds

Kristen Bell


----------



## StephieT224

Bethenny Frankel event at SS Seaport


----------



## Dukeprincess

I want Bethenney's boots and jacket STAT!  Love that color!


----------



## gemruby41

*Elizabeth Hurley *


----------



## LornaLou

_Danielle_ said:


> Ohh wait
> Hey Paris
> what's the name of the Jeans that you have worn this week in hollywood
> 
> J Brand Twill Black/White Tie Dye Pencil Leg Skinny Jean in Oz for $198.00
> 
> merci ma chère



Hehe! You know your denim too!


----------



## LornaLou

Is this Brenda Song in Lola? The shoe looks like a Lola anyway but I can't see a red sole.


----------



## alyssa08

Stephanie*** said:


> Oh really? Are you sure? In the local newpaper there were a article about louboutins and it said that these were cls...hmm


 
they are miu miu. I have the same pair in green. the sole is hot pink but it does look a little red there.

katy perry is incredibly lame and kristen bell's dress is available on gilt in valentino rtw in case anyone wants it


----------



## phiphi

watching "Supernatural" and Paris Hilton is wearing CLs as she is kicking poor Jensen Ackles..  don't beat up Dean..


----------



## lilmissb

^WTF is Paris doing on Supernatural???


----------



## gemruby41

*Kim Kardashian*


----------



## gemruby41

*Jillian Barberie *


----------



## gemruby41

*Dita*


----------



## mal

urasia said:


> Does anyone one know what tie dye jeans/leggings Paris is wearing?


 J Brand Japanese Tie-dye Twill...


----------



## Jahpson

bugmenot said:


> Katy Perry


 

what kind of shoe is Katy Perry wearing?


----------



## kmarney

Louboutin baby!  She is dressing a little less kooky now that her revenue is coming in!


----------



## Jahpson

i meant the name of the shoe. I know they are louboutins. LOL silly billy


----------



## Nancy7

gemruby41 said:


> *Jillian Barberie *


 
She looks so CUTE!!!


----------



## hya_been

Jahpson said:


> i meant the name of the shoe. I know they are louboutins. LOL silly billy



Katy Perry is in the simple 100 in Rouge metal patent I believe.


----------



## hya_been

Apparently my photos didn't work before - here's attempt 2!

*Joanna Garcia* in black suede VPs - apparently she was having trouble with the wind!











*Katy Perry *in pink suede ron rons.  Isn't this look hideous?!


----------



## sedds

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## erinmiyu

is it just me or does that look like a really bad hair cut in the back?


----------



## japskivt

Joanna looks like she is having major trouble with the train on that dress!


----------



## sara999

her layers aren't sitting nicely on top of one another


----------



## Speedah

OMG...Katy Perry's dress looks like she ripped off Barbie's window coverings! 

And Hayden's looks like a bad cut or really badly placed extensions. ush:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

erinmiyu said:


> is it just me or does that look like a really bad hair cut in the back?


 
Unblended hair extensions.


----------



## Nancy7

Hayden's shoes look awesome!


----------



## lilmissb

I admire Jillian for wearing differas whilst preggers! Wow!

Katy looks HORRIBLE and WTF is she doing with Russel Brand??? Ewww!

Joann Garcia is adorable and very pretty but her oufit sucks big time!

Love Hayden as usual but her hair!


----------



## madamepink

Love Hayden's dress however those extensions are not blended well and she needs a few more pieces in the back.


----------



## alyssa08

hayden looks so adorable. those shoes look perfect on her.


----------



## meggyg8r

I loooove Hayden's dress, but yeah, her hair is a mess. Her extensions were done horribly!

Katy Perry is a mess as usual.. love her shoes, but the rest of her.. ugh.


----------



## bugmenot

Diva Von Teese










Lo Bosworth









Kim Kardashian









Melanie Brown


----------



## sara999

i don't know if i like the severe black of the boots with mel's lovely dress. but it's been cold in london so i can understand her not wanting to wear pumps!


----------



## nillacobain

Dita is lovely as usual!


----------



## brintee

I want PIROS!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Me too, *brintee*


----------



## sara999

i want dita's figure! esp her thin legs...or any of the ldies legs who can fit into CL boots


----------



## Alice1979

brintee said:


> I want PIROS!!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Me too, *brintee*


 
Me three


----------



## lilmissb

ME FOUR for the piros. In elephant or black please!


----------



## Nieners

I love LO's boots! I want them so bad


----------



## brintee

Hehe we can have a Piros party!


----------



## hya_been

*Dita* in roccia python VPs with burgandy patent tip





*Emmy Rossum* in gold fortunas


----------



## LavenderIce

Kristin C.


----------



## LavenderIce

Pink


----------



## LavenderIce

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Bitstuff

gemruby41 said:


> *Jillian Barberie *



The lady on the left, egads! The tucked in tank, the baggy pants, the leopard hooves...
the mind boggles.


----------



## sara999

love pink!


----------



## jaszmine

Bitstuff said:


> The lady on the left, egads! The tucked in tank, the baggy pants, the leopard hooves...
> the mind boggles.


 and the bra straps!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sophia Bush


----------



## LavenderIce

Pamela Anderson


----------



## ohNina

Pamela look like she had some work done.  Maybe just lots of botox.  She is aging but she still has some AMAZING legs.  AND a ridiculously ugly dress.


----------



## brintee

^^Hmmm is that a fancy, pink diaper?


----------



## jancedtif

That little girl's (1st Pam Anderson pic) expression is pricless!


----------



## Bitstuff

So Pam finally had some work done on her face. She probably has some Gore-Tex or equivalent in her lips, but otherwise she's always looked natural. She finally caved, but it was a long run. A long run for a sex symbol, that is, not for women in general.


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh Pam, Pam, Pam...


----------



## madamelizaking

Is that the only pair of shoes Pamela Anderson owns? (i'm joking)


----------



## cindy74

pam.............. did she looked in the mirror and if she did it shows that she only looked at her feet


----------



## cindy74

here a better :O pic


----------



## jancedtif

^What the hell?!? Pam


----------



## cindy74

adriana


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jancedtif said:


> ^What the hell?!? Pam


 
ew! undies!


----------



## cindy74

kate i love her


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Audrina Patridge


----------



## LavenderIce

Melody Thornton


----------



## Nico3327

Not a huge fan of Audrina, but I do love me some Kasey Kahne!



LavenderIce said:


> More of Audrina Patridge


----------



## Speedah

^^ I was just about to say the same thing, *Nico*!!! Looove Kasey!


----------



## Nico3327

Speedah said:


> ^^ I was just about to say the same thing, *Nico*!!! Looove Kasey!


 
Great minds, *Speedah*!


----------



## jaszmine

I love #9!!


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ew! undies!



hey, it's better than seeing her girly parts...


----------



## sumnboutme

who's Kasey?


----------



## Nico3327

^ Only the best looking NASCAR driver on the circuit!


----------



## sumnboutme

^lol, ok...the only sports I watch is Football


----------



## jancedtif

^You go girl!


----------



## phiphi

pam. ew. just. ew.


----------



## sxcruz22

LavenderIce said:


> Pamela Anderson


are you serious they let her into the style awards wearing that.  I dont know which is more laughable, the fact she was invited, or that she worn that.  *Not to mention in the first pic you can see the dress is being held together by safety pins 0.o*


----------



## inspiredgem

Oh, that's supposed to be a dress?  I thought that perhaps she forgot her dress and had to improvise.  It looks like either a pair of drapes or a shower curtain just safety pinned together.


----------



## lilmissb

Good lord Pam!!!    I'm seeing more of that woman than I want to right now. And her face looks too barbie doll like so yeah I think she's finally had work done too!

The first pic of Audrina in the blue - she looks like a muppet!!!


----------



## honeybunch

LavenderIce said:


> Melody Thornton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Which shoes is Lauren wearing?  Are those Louboutins as well?


----------



## nillacobain

It looks like Pam had to improvise a dress with an hotel room curtain! And that poor girl that is holding her "dress", is she Pam's daughter???


----------



## Nico3327

nillacobain said:


> It looks like Pam had to improvise a dress with an hotel room curtain! And that poor girl that is holding her "dress", is she Pam's daughter???


 
Pam doesn't have any daughters!


----------



## nillacobain

Nico3327 said:


> Pam doesn't have any daughters!


 
Thanks I didn't know it.


----------



## Nico3327

^ Isn't that even creepier now though?!  Whose daughter is that holding up her dress?


----------



## CCKL

LOL...maybe her dad is the guy next to her??  I think in one of the pictures, it looks like the little girl is holding hands with a guy


----------



## YaYa3

and what's up with that little girl wearing SUNGLASSES on her head?  pah-LEEZE.


----------



## Nancy7

OMG what is Pam wearing?


----------



## prelude

Wow, just wow. That isn't even a dress, it's a safety pinned bit of wrinkled fabric! Who ever designed that needs to stop taking those crazy pills...


----------



## LavenderIce

CCKL said:


> LOL...maybe her dad is the guy next to her?? I think in one of the pictures, it looks like the little girl is holding hands with a guy


 
The guy in the striped suit?  Is that David LaChappelle?


----------



## CCKL

^^lol, yea, but I have no idea if thats David or not...


----------



## sumnboutme

LavenderIce said:


> The guy in the striped suit?  Is that David LaChappelle?



Yup....Pam's makeshift dress distracts from everything else in the photo...


----------



## OrangeFizz

LavenderIce said:


> Melody Thornton



Kelly looks BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Bitstuff

cindy74 said:


> here a better :O pic



I just love Pam loads! Isn't she loveable in her over the top ridiculousness and visible panties?

The so-called "style awards" were full of terrible outfits, and as far as I know, the event is not to be taken too seriously.

Let's wrap Pam in her "dress" like a mummy and steal her shoes!


----------



## mcfan91

Mariah Carey


----------



## hya_been

*Alexandra Burke* (she won X Factor in the UK) wearing gold archidiscos.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-JV2CnymjQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## shoegal

Mariah looks dreadful!


----------



## madamelizaking

I think Mariah keeps trying to dress too young/sexy. She should try dressing for her body type instead. It's so annoying to see that. I know someone whose  twice my age and she dresses more revealing than I do!


----------



## nillacobain

madamelizaking said:


> I think Mariah keeps trying to dress too young/sexy. She should try dressing for her body type instead. It's so annoying to see that. I know someone whose twice my age and she dresses more revealing than I do!


 
Ita!


----------



## needloub

^^I'll third that...and the worst part is that I love Mariah.


----------



## mcfan91

I hate that everybody always hates on Mariah!! I absolutely love her and think she looks fab in that outfit!

Amber Heard (Louboutins??)


----------



## sumnboutme

i love mariah!

who's amber heard?


----------



## mcfan91

sumnboutme said:


> i love mariah!
> 
> who's amber heard?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amber_Heard


----------



## jancedtif

^What brand of shoe is she wearing?


----------



## lilmissb

Amber is not wearing Louboutins as far as I can tell. Not sure who she is either Debbie even with the wiki as I've never seen anything she's done.


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> Amber is not wearing Louboutins as far as I can tell. Not sure who she is either Debbie even with the wiki as I've never seen anything she's done.



the wiki doesn't help me either


----------



## mcfan91

sumnboutme said:


> the wiki doesn't help me either



lol none of u have seen or heard of pineapple express?? she's also in the new movie "the stepfather" coming out this friday! she's one of the most acclaimed up & coming actress just hasnt had that big break out role yet. she will though she's in a movie with Johnny Depp coming out next year!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Well whoever she is she's not wearing louboutins!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Nope, sorry. I tend to avoid movies like Pineapple Express.


----------



## jancedtif

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Well whoever she is she's not wearing louboutins!


----------



## phiphi

sorry never seen those movies. and mariah may be a wonderful singer, but she's not doing herself any favours with that outfit. curvy is pretty, but not like that!


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> ^^Nope, sorry. I tend to avoid movies like Pineapple Express.




OMG, me too!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Well whoever she is she's not wearing louboutins!


----------



## lilmissb

sumnboutme said:


> OMG, me too!!!


 
Thanks goodness someone else does too! M wanted to watch it and I put my foot down!!!


----------



## hya_been

I may've seen Pineapple Express, but I didn't enjoy it, but back on the topic of Celebs and Louboutins...

*Patti LaBelle* in Clichy Strass and her wikipedia page because I know nothing about her, which is embarrassing!  Wow just learned that she was part of the original group that sang Lady Maramalade.


----------



## hya_been

I may've seen Pineapple Express, but I didn't enjoy it, but back on the topic of Celebs and Louboutins...

*Patti LaBelle* in Clichy Strass and her wikipedia page because I know nothing about her, which is embarrassing!  Wow just learned that she was part of the original group that sang Lady Maramalade.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patti_Labelle


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, those clichy strass...


----------



## mcfan91

Blake Lively


----------



## madamelizaking

Is it just me or does that outfit not go with her hair color? I dunno why but I picture a brunette in that outfit.


----------



## lilmissb

Blake looks like an ostrich with that skirt part!!!


----------



## Bitstuff

And how about not posing with her mouth hanging open for once. Sexyface is not sexy.


----------



## erinmiyu

i actually love blake's outfit....


----------



## ohNina

^^ me too


----------



## may3545

mcfan91 said:


> Blake Lively




I must say I like this dress


----------



## LavenderIce

Nicky Hilton


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bugmenot

Hilary Duff





America Ferrera


----------



## gemruby41

...


----------



## compulsive

Is Blake wearing nude fetichas?


----------



## japskivt

Blake looks amazing!

America looks so good. Love that color!


----------



## brintee

Thats it! The Taupe Metal is AMAZING. I need the MBs now, for sure!


----------



## phiphi

tee hee brintee! loving america's shoes!

wtf is that look paris hilton is giving? ew.

blake lively can wear anything and make it look good.


----------



## needloub

Is America wearing refined "Hammer Pants?"  Love the shoes, but hate the pants.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Hahaha, I believe they are now called "harem pants." 

Loving her shoes though...

And Paris' facial expression...


----------



## Alice1979

I like Blake's outfit, she looks fabulous.


----------



## Jahpson

Paris looks like she is drooling.

Nicky - go ahead and wipe that up lol


----------



## Jahpson

hya_been said:


> I may've seen Pineapple Express, but I didn't enjoy it, but back on the topic of Celebs and Louboutins...
> 
> *Patti LaBelle* in Clichy Strass and her wikipedia page because I know nothing about her, which is embarrassing! Wow just learned that she was part of the original group that sang Lady Maramalade.


 

she is a legend


----------



## Jahpson

OrangeFizz said:


> Kelly looks BEAUTIFUL.


 

omg, why is LC the giant in that group? wow


----------



## japskivt

Jahpson said:


> omg, why is LC the giant in that group? wow




I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mcfan91

Alessandra Ambrósio


----------



## flowergirly

_Sizzlin'_ trout pout, Paris. :lolots:


----------



## LornaLou

Madonna in Supra Fifre boots in her new video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wCky69JHSU

Cheryl Cole in her new video wearing Studded VPs? I'm unsure

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMiy_UsrPDs

Alexandra Burke in Ni toi ni moi boots?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li_nzTVYpk8


----------



## bugmenot

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## more_CHOOS

Alessandra is so gorg!  She is my favorite VS model!


----------



## Jahpson

hard to believe that she is actually at work in those pics. she looks like she is having fun


----------



## Beaniebeans

LavenderIce said:


> Nicky Hilton


 
Quoting Bitstuf.. "Sexyface is not sexy"


----------



## CelticLuv

LavenderIce said:


> Nicky Hilton



I have to be brutally honest here...I cannot _stand _Paris!! There's just something about her that just always irks me. The fact that she thinks she's so much hotter than she really is just adds to it. lol.
_edit_: I just reread my post and boy did that sound catty.  sorry!


----------



## brintee

I cant stand her either. And her "sexyface" looks more like a "poopieface" to me 



CelticLuv said:


> I have to be brutally honest here...I cannot _stand _Paris!! There's just something about her that just always irks me. The fact that she thinks she's so much hotter than she really is just adds to it. lol.
> _edit_: I just reread my post and boy did that sound catty.  sorry!


----------



## xboobielicousx

Alessandra Ambrosio is so beautiful!


----------



## gemruby41

*Miranda Kerr *


----------



## gemruby41

*Audrina*


----------



## hya_been

I can't see the images hosted on photobucket, so hopefully this hasn't already been posted - *Kim Kardashian* in pink suede declics.


----------



## hya_been

*Thandie Newton* in what I assume are CLs, but I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## japskivt

hya_been said:


> *Thandie Newton* in what I assume are CLs, but I'm not 100% certain.



Her younger daughter looks like her clone!


----------



## Nereavi

on the Gossip Girl set


----------



## lichda

I love Thandie Newton!  Norbert notwithstanding....  She looks amazing there!


----------



## sedds

Rihanna


----------



## sedds

Miranda Kerr


----------



## sedds

more Miranda


----------



## mcfan91

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## LornaLou

Karina Smirnoff. Make up is a tad on the scary side!


----------



## madamelizaking

Those aren't louboutins  ^


----------



## LornaLou

In the zoomed in photo it looked red on the sole? So I assumed they were. I thought it was just bad lighting. Does anyone know what they actually are? I quite like them  Thanks for correcting though, my mistake.


----------



## madamelizaking

They look like blahniks or choos to me but I'm not too familiar w/either


----------



## Bitstuff

Oh wow, Rhianna's Pigalles look quite beaten up. See those heels? It's kind of endearing


----------



## bugmenot

Halle Berry


----------



## Bitstuff

Ok, now it's official: I HATE YOU, HALLE BERRY!


----------



## gemruby41

*Alessandra Ambrosio *


----------



## nillacobain

bugmenot said:


> Halle Berry


 
 WOW! She rocks that dress!!


----------



## mcfan91

Heidi Montag bowling in her Pigalles!!!


----------



## Bitstuff

mcfan91 said:


> Heidi Montag bowling in her Pigalles!!!



This one made me laugh out loud. She looks like she's dropped the ball. *dramatic pause*


----------



## Jahpson

im surprised they allowed her to bowl in her own shoes.


----------



## Jahpson

madamelizaking said:


> Those aren't louboutins  ^


 

yes they are witch shoes


----------



## Jahpson

Bitstuff said:


> Ok, now it's official: I HATE YOU, HALLE BERRY!


 

i dont know who is more lucky...him or her lol


----------



## madamelizaking

^ word. Such a stunning couple.


----------



## Alice1979

Halle Berry looks stunning.


----------



## sara999

i don't really liike alessanda's dress but she makes everytjhing look amazing she is so pretty!

halle is flawless!!! i bet her daughter is going to grow up to be a heartbreaker with such beautiful parents


----------



## meggyg8r

Her daughter already is a heartbreaker. She has these beautiful light greenish blue eyes and this flawless skin color. OMG just GORGEOUS!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Bowling in pigalles?!   Please, Heidi needs to give up on everything haha... I can't stand the sight of her!   Halle is stunning!!   ITA that her daughter already is a heart breaker... perfect skin tone and unique eye color... you're set for life if you've got that!


----------



## LornaLou

Miranda Kerr


----------



## mcfan91

Amerie from her "30 Shoes In 30 Days" Blog


----------



## sedds

Love the colour of those


----------



## Jahpson

same here


----------



## hya_been

*America Ferrara* in Oxblood (??) Cathays - thanks *Jance*!






*Ashley Tisdale* in leopard open clic


----------



## jancedtif

*Hya* I think America Ferrara is in the Cathys.


----------



## Purrrfect

Sorry, to dup if this has been posted already.
Nice boots but not so much on her.
_Photo credit - Ok Weekly magazine_


----------



## Marisa783

I saw Amerie shopping at the Time Warner Center about 3 or 4 months ago and she was wearing those orange Lolas.  I noticed the shoes before I even recognized her!


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG I'm about to blow a fuse. Kim from real houswives of Atlanta  is wearing samira strass next week :/ I. Die.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

madamelizaking said:


> OMG I'm about to blow a fuse. Kim from real houswives of Atlanta is wearing samira strass next week :/ I. Die.


 
I saw that! And in one of the promo commercials she was wearing carnivals.


----------



## Nereavi

Heidi Montag


----------



## Jahpson

madamelizaking said:


> OMG I'm about to blow a fuse. Kim from real houswives of Atlanta  is wearing samira strass next week :/ I. Die.




i saw that, and to add insult to injury she looked like she was going to hit someone with it. lol


----------



## madamelizaking

^ I know!!! It's like... HELL NO woman.. those aren't weapons! THAT'S ART!!


Ugh...Heidi Heidi Heidi...you do not rock those well. I honestly don't hate her but I think she needs  a stylist.


----------



## jancedtif

OMG!  Ashley Tisdale (whoever she is) and I are leopard open clic twins!


----------



## tresjoliex

off topic but -Anyone know what Heidi's sunglasses are? are they chanel?


----------



## madamelizaking

^ I think they are... can't find any online though


----------



## madamelizaking

Here you go

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/8#8-r...n-each-temple-for-a-jewellery-style-5,4,1,7,5


Sorry to bring this up for the millionth and a half time...but the preview of next weeks RHOA brings out the true beauty of the samira!! It's amazing how those crystals make me swoon...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jancedtif said:


> OMG! Ashley Tisdale (whoever she is)


 
 *Jan*, she is one of the key actresses in Disney's High School Musical


----------



## LavenderIce

Miranda Kerr


----------



## LavenderIce

Coco


----------



## LavenderIce

Aubrey O'Day


----------



## LavenderIce

A couple more of Halle Berry


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Kim Kardashian


----------



## Love Of My Life

Halle Berry is just awesome!!!  Gorgeous gal...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kim Kardashian.. gorgeous


----------



## rdgldy

Hallie is exquisite!


----------



## surlygirl

I *need* fuxia declics.


----------



## mcfan91

LavenderIce said:


> Coco



is this new or old? where is it from?


----------



## lilmissb

^It would be newish as I think they're barbie pink fetichas. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sedds

Eva Longoria


----------



## savvysgirl

Has Coco lost weight?


----------



## sedds

Heidi Montag


----------



## sedds

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## sedds

Miranda Kerr


----------



## sedds

Elsa Pataky


----------



## dreachick2384

that pic of coco just totally killed the barbie feticha for me. She looks like a w*ore.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Agreed. Taking a gorgeous shoe and making them look so trashy...


----------



## dreachick2384

^ITA. Such a shame.


----------



## phiphi

^^ i concur. coco..


----------



## flowergirly

Heidi Montag prompts the entire fashion world to re-think thigh high boots.....


----------



## jancedtif

^:lolots:


----------



## bugmenot

Olivia Munn










Audrina Patridge





Elizabeth Mitchell


----------



## **shoelover**

I  Olivia Munn look. anyone know who the dress is by?


----------



## iMunz

^^I saw a similiar dress in Topshop


----------



## Jahpson

Is coco really serious with that pose? LMAO her pumps are hot.

Im going to give Aubrey O'Day a nickname = ghostface


----------



## Jahpson

flowergirly said:


> Heidi Montag prompts the entire fashion world to re-think thigh high boots.....




seriously!!!!!!!!


----------



## lulabee

jahpson said:


> im going to give aubrey o'day a nickname = ghostface


 
lmfao!!


----------



## Laeriea

**shoelover** said:


> I  Olivia Munn look. anyone know who the dress is by?



French Connection 
http://usa.frenchconnection.com/product/womens+dresses/71YL2/annie+dress.htm


----------



## moshi_moshi

ewwww i can't stand skanky o'day...you're not famous...get over yourselfffff


----------



## hya_been

Emily Blunt in Ginos










Renee Zellweger in Bronze Python Feticha









Robin Wright in Black Satin VPs with Red Nappa Tip


----------



## hya_been

Another photo of Robin Wright





You can see Renee's shoes really well in this picture and who doesn't love a photo with 2 people wearing Loubies?!


----------



## hya_been

Nicole Richie - These look like CLs to me.


----------



## hya_been

*Zoe Saldana* in Rhona Dina??





I don't know who the woman is on the left with her, but she's wearing Pewter Specchio VPs.





And I just like this picture because of the overload of CLs!!


----------



## nillacobain

I love Renee: she is a great actess and above all she has an amazing CLs collection.


----------



## mcfan91

Cheryl Cole's New Song "Stand Up" She Says : "Ima Slide On My Louboutins"
http://www.zshare.net/audio/672483040a768135/


----------



## Elise499

One more of Zoe Saldana in Ronda Dina


----------



## iMunz

Emily Blunt looks amazing, she always looks fabulous


----------



## Alice1979

Renee looks stunning.


----------



## sara999

i love you zoe...but please eat a sandwich or something!! 


i adore emily blunt!! (not that i don't love the other women...but emily is underrated!)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LOVE Robin Wright, ever since the Santa Barbara days.  She still looks amazing.


----------



## mcfan91

Blake Lively


----------



## mcfan91

Bar Rafaeli


----------



## jancedtif

My goodness does Emily Blunt look fantastic!


----------



## Bitstuff

oo_let_me_see said:


> LOVE Robin Wright, ever since the Santa Barbara days.  She still looks amazing.



Hey me too! I used to watch that with my grandma when I was little.


----------



## sara999

love the calypso on blake...she is so gorgeous


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE LOVE LOVE Blake's outfit!!! Who is the dress by? I NEED it but it's probably waaay outta my price range. ush:


----------



## nillacobain

mcfan91 said:


> Blake Lively


 
Blake looks stunning here!!


----------



## Elise499

lilmissb said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE Blake's outfit!!! Who is the dress by? I NEED it but it's probably waaay outta my price range. ush:



The dress is Victoria Beckham spring 2010


----------



## Nico3327

^ Ugh, I've been dying to try to a VB dress but no stores in Philly carry them and NAP only carries a couple!


----------



## Elise499

Hilary Duff in Esoteri


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^i want a VB dress too *nico*..but i doubt i'll ever get my hands on one..they sell out sooo fast on nap and they're a little too expensive for me... i'd settle for RM by Roland mouret too!


----------



## CelticLuv

Elise499 said:


> The dress is Victoria Beckham spring 2010



 LOVE  this dress! I wish I could find it online or on the East Coast somewhere but I have a feeling even if I did, it would be too pricey. Ah well, I can continue to dream


----------



## flowergirly

Gino on Emily Blunt are _soooo_ classy!


----------



## Jahpson

Blake seriously shut it down with her outfit!! gorg


----------



## *Lo

OMG Those booties hillary duff has on are my fav!!!


----------



## shopaholic7

I'm even more impressed with Blake's put-together outfits and exquisite style after finding out that she doesn't even have a stylist!


----------



## sara999

she doesn't!? i'm even more jealous!


----------



## iMunz

^^If you look closely at Blake you can see the concealer marks on her chest, supposedly to hide her blemishes..

Yes, I'm jealous -_-


----------



## Alice1979

Blake looks stunning. I love the calypsos on her.


----------



## Nico3327

You are too funny *munz*!  I do this also - look for imperfections in celebrities - reminds me that they are normal people too.



iMunz said:


> ^^If you look closely at Blake you can see the concealer marks on her chest, supposedly to hide her blemishes..
> 
> Yes, I'm jealous -_-


----------



## sedds

More of Blake Lively


----------



## madamelizaking

Gosh that shoe is amazing...


----------



## sedds

Eva Longoria


----------



## japskivt

Blake looks fab! I want her shoes!


----------



## RedSoles74

Blake's shoes are TDF!


----------



## legaldiva

Love the Calypsos.  Do not love Blake Lively ... she just looks inbred or something to me.


----------



## ohNina

Gulp, Blake's shoes are...


----------



## mal

legaldiva said:


> Love the Calypsos.  Do not love Blake Lively ... she just looks inbred or something to me.


----------



## mcfan91

legaldiva said:


> Love the Calypsos.  Do not love Blake Lively ... she just looks inbred or something to me.



 That is so rude of you!! I love Blake!! I would love to see a pic of you lookin as good as she does, but I doubt that's even close to possible so keep ur rude comments to urself.


----------



## madamelizaking

Excuse me mcfan91, but Legaldiva is hot (as seen in her many modeling shots). Maybe you should look to see what this thread is about before opening that big trap of yours. With 16 posts it's obvious you're a newbie and to be honest that's not the best start i've seen.


----------



## mcfan91

madamelizaking said:


> Excuse me mcfan91, but Legaldiva is hot. Maybe you should look to see what this thread is about before opening that big trap of yours. With 16 posts it's obvious you're a newbie and to be honest that's not the best start i've seen.



My big trap? She is the one who called one of the most beautiful young ladies an inbred! If this thread is about dissing other and how bad they look just to make ur ugly self feel better then I will no longer be a part of it!


----------



## madamelizaking

My ugly self? Excuse me sweetheart, but I guarantee I  win over  you in that category by tenfold. Legal has been apart of this forum for  over 3 years and for you to come in with your 16 posts and be rude YOURSELF...that's going to cause issue. You're a hypocrite and should definitely get that plank out of your eye.


----------



## mcfan91

madamelizaking said:


> My ugly self? Excuse me sweetheart, but I guarantee I  win over  you in that category by tenfold. Legal has been apart of this forum for  over 3 years and for you to come in with your 16 posts and be rude YOURSELF...that's going to cause issue. You're a hypocrite and should definitely get that plank out of your eye.



*redacted for profanity*


----------



## misselizabeth22

Name calling is not only inappropriate, but will get you banned.


----------



## sumnboutme

mcfan91 said:


> o please ***** stfu!



Now who's rude?


----------



## mcfan91

misselizabeth22 said:


> Name calling is not only inappropriate, but will get you banned.



so it's ok to call for her to call blake an "inbred" and not ok for me to call her a *****? I love the way this forum works!!


----------



## mcfan91

sumnboutme said:


> Now who's rude?



umm she started it so i can be rude now!


----------



## jaszmine

I'm a few pages late but, ...wow, Robin Wright looks fabulous.


----------



## sxcruz22

legaldiva said:


> Love the Calypsos.  Do not love Blake Lively ... she just looks inbred or something to me.



lolololol    I always knew there was something off about her.  Something never looked exactly right, well at least now i know why lol.


----------



## misselizabeth22

mcfan91 said:


> so it's ok to call for her to call blake an "inbred" and not ok for me to call her a *****? I love the way this forum works!!



I never said I was okay with anything. I find it odd though, that you're taking what someone said about a celebrity personally. 
Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and people aren't always going to agree.


----------



## PANda_USC

*"she started it"* eh? Come on, we're not in 1st grade anymore here...let's all just simmer down and rise above this....and enjoy shoes...yes..I *heart* Loubies...


----------



## sumnboutme

sxcruz22 said:


> lolololol    I always knew there was something off about her.  Something never looked exactly right, well at least now i know why lol.



Lol


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## Swanky

:back2topiclease!


----------



## PANda_USC

I do have to disagree though, I don't think she looks inbred. She is pretty, but she does have quite the masculine face overall..but I think most popular models/actresses are androgynous looking, not like it's a bad thing! It just makes them more versatile...

Oh, and back on topic, I love her calypsos..I have a weakness for all things Strass.::heart flutters::


----------



## misselizabeth22

I love shiny things!


----------



## madamelizaking

Wow, all she had left was to sling insults.  Checkmate. 


Back2 topic. I like Blake, she's unique in her own right and I'd kill for her shoe collection.


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> Wow, all she had left was to sling insults.  Checkmate.
> 
> 
> Back2 topic. I like Blake, she's unique in her own right and I'd kill for her shoe collection.



I dont think she's the prettiest but she does have a killer body and a great fashion sense...


----------



## madamelizaking

^  and I   her personality in gossip girl. I'm sure she's just as outgoing


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian Wearing the Maggie in Tobacco/Black available at http://www.barneys.com/Maggie/50028...cse&utm_campaign=shopstyle08&source=shopstyle


----------



## lilmissb

Elise499 said:


> The dress is Victoria Beckham spring 2010



THANKS!!!! Now that you mention it it does look very VB. Off to drool over her collection.


----------



## Beaniebeans

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian Wearing the Maggie in Tobacco/Black available at http://www.barneys.com/Maggie/50028...cse&utm_campaign=shopstyle08&source=shopstyle


 
Dang! Those Kardashian's know how to rock the Loubies!!


----------



## Bitstuff

Rule no. 1 of teh internets:






I'm beginning to need the Calypso. Everyone I've seen wearing them has pulled them off so well.


----------



## lilmissb

BTW, go Liza!!! 






Now :back2topic:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

And now...my 2-cents, lol:

legal and liza are both h'zot, and that's a fact.

Blake is average to me, but her body and style is awesome.

Calypsos are....wow just wow.  I didn't give these a second glance at first, but with all these modeling pics, I've changed my mind!


----------



## surlygirl

Wow, *liza *is holding it down! I love Blake's overall look, and thought what *legal *posted was absolutely hilarious! we haven't had a troll around these parts in a bit. I guess we were due!

the Calypsos are insane, and I need a sponsor to buy me a pair immediately. And the Maggies are also fab. Are they the same shape as the Miss Clichy? I want!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

those Calypsos make me go weak at the knees  ...I thought the black strass on them would have sparkled more.


----------



## StephieT224

Yeah those Kardashian's definitely own a lot of CLs, not _always_loving how they rock them, but would kill for their collections...


----------



## sara999

i have huge respect that they sell their shoes for charity online. i might not be that impressed with them as 'celebrities' but i like that they give back


----------



## madamelizaking

aww lilmissb- I love those cheerleaders!!!

oo_let_me, surley-  That girl needed a slapping and I gladly will give one     my tpf girls


----------



## japskivt

sara999 said:


> i have huge respect that they sell their shoes for charity online. i might not be that impressed with them as 'celebrities' but i like that they give back



I guess... it is a huge tax write-off for them to sell these things, more cost-effective than keeping them in their closets. 

I always feel that celebs should donate TIME and MONEY. (I'm not saying they don't, I am just speaking in general)


----------



## madamelizaking

Yea.. I  the Kardashian's since they're fellow armenians...but only a percentage of the sale goes to charity and it's not clarified which. But anywhoo it's still cool they do that.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

surlygirl said:


> ...the Calypsos are insane, and I need a sponsor to buy me a pair immediately. And the Maggies are also fab. Are they the same shape as the Miss Clichy? I want!!!


 
i love how you said "sponsor!"  i'd gladly accept a sugar daddy to buy me those Calypsos!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Holly Madison


----------



## alyssa08

her breasts...  too big!


----------



## phiphi

melialuvs2shop said:


> i love how you said "sponsor!" i'd gladly accept a sugar daddy to buy me those Calypsos!!!


 
LOL!! that's awesome. maybe we can start a sugar daddy list? The Calypsos are stunning.


----------



## sara999

oh i take it back...i thought they were 100% for charity? i agree though, time is more valuable and the attention a celebrity would draw....i don't file taxes in the UK (deducted automatically from my paycheque...when i get one) so i'm not really too up on all the tax deductions! but i guess better to sell then just keep them unworn?

who knows!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kristin C.






And, looks like an EB Declic on the SA or whoever that is in the background


----------



## LavenderIce

Kim Kardashian


----------



## LavenderIce

More of Blake Lively











Blake and Bar






This one of Blake and Penn was already posted, but note Bar's red soles in the background






Another of Bar Rafaeli


----------



## sedds

Tricia Helfer


----------



## moshi_moshi

orange croc birkin


----------



## BagLover21

love love love blake's shoes. which style are these?


----------



## Alice1979

I love Tricia's dress.


----------



## surlygirl

now every time I look at pics of Blake Lively, I can't help but think about *legal's *comments! which of course makes me think about *liza's *comments! :lolots:


----------



## sumnboutme

surlygirl said:


> now every time I look at pics of Blake Lively, I can't help but think about *legal's *comments! which of course makes me think about *liza's *comments! :lolots:



me too


----------



## sedds

BagLover21 said:


> love love love blake's shoes. which style are these?



well worth another look


----------



## meggyg8r

my god, the Calypso is just TDF..


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlize Theron in Christian Louboutin Studded Flats


----------



## phiphi

Alice1979 said:


> I love Tricia's dress.



agreed! i'm a huge fan of hers from BSG too! she looks great!


----------



## LornaLou

Have you seen Paris Hilton's Closet? She must have like 1000 shoes! Of course there are Louboutins in there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNT8IUxYujE


----------



## LornaLou

Katie Price. Love the dress but she looks ridiculous in that wig and I have no idea why the men are dressed as women!


----------



## LavenderIce

^Apparently Katie Price was "Barbie" although, I don't know why the men were in drag.


----------



## Nico3327

^ those look like YSL's to me. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000141cat13030734cat13030764


----------



## LavenderIce

Nico3327 said:


> ^ those look like YSL's to me.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000141cat13030734cat13030764


 

Thanks!  I wasn't sure so I held back from posting these when I saw them this morning.  Whew!  Edited the pics out.


----------



## Nico3327

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks! I wasn't sure so I held back from posting these when I saw them this morning. Whew! Edited the pics out.


 
There was actually only one picture where it was obvious to me.    Before I saw that one pic I thought for sure they were Alti's.


----------



## hya_been

Miranda Kerr













Kristen Bell





January Jones


----------



## madamelizaking

I have a love hate relationship with Miranda Kerr.. she's so freaking hot! Def my girl crush.


----------



## lilmissb

I've been to that bar when she's posing on the balcony area. Good view of the harbour bridge for NYE but the ash fallout is horrendous! She's def hot!

What else has January Jones been in other than the boat that rocked?


----------



## nillacobain

It looks like Miranda Kerr is going to disappear -


----------



## iMunz

lilmissb said:


> I've been to that bar when she's posing on the balcony area. Good view of the harbour bridge for NYE but the ash fallout is horrendous! She's def hot!
> 
> What else has January Jones been in other than the boat that rocked?


 
She plays Don Draper's wife in Mad Men


----------



## surlygirl

Love Kristen Bell's outfit with the C'est Mois!


----------



## LornaLou

Madonna's Daughyer  Lourdes


----------



## allbrandspls




----------



## nillacobain

I love Lourdes' sequined blazer.


----------



## LornaLou

I just realised I put daughyer lol oops. Could a mod edit it to daughter? Thanks


----------



## brintee

Lourdes reminds me of this guy from The Big Bang Theory in those pics:
http://www.givememyremote.com/remote/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/simon-helberg.jpg

Does she have something in her mouth? I know its mean but they just look so alike!


----------



## LornaLou

brintee said:


> Lourdes reminds me of this guy from The Big Bang Theory in those pics:
> http://www.givememyremote.com/remote/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/simon-helberg.jpg
> 
> Does she have something in her mouth? I know its mean but they just look so alike!



LOL! You are right, she actually does look like him. Yeah she has vampire fangs in.


----------



## nillacobain

LornaLou said:


> LOL! You are right, she actually does look like him. *Yeah she has vampire fangs in*.


 
LOL, is this an early Halloween costume?


----------



## brintee

^^Seems like it might be eh?  Or maybe shes a really big fan of Twilight?


----------



## Nieners

Did someone say Twilight?


----------



## Bitstuff

Not really a celeb, but artist Natalia Fabia at the Hello Kitty's 35th Birthday Anniversary Bash, wearing *Isunami*.


----------



## miriammarquez

Sienna Miller


----------



## hya_been

Oh Sienna what is with your dress?!

Here's *Kristen Bell* in studded VPs.


----------



## bugmenot

Lauren Bosworth










Kristen Bell





Carmen Electra





Lisa Edelstein





Khloe Kardashian


----------



## BagLover21

I love Kristen Bell's Studded VPs but don't love them with that outfit. Doesn't work for me.


----------



## sara999

i love the rollerballs...i wish i had the ££ for them


----------



## hya_been

But *Sara *you already have the Brogues and they're kind of similar.

*Hilary Duff* in Esoteri - I think I've got the name wrong.


----------



## alyssa08

lo is soo gorgeous! I'll say it everytime. I just love her style--such a classic beauty.


----------



## archygirl

allbrandspls said:


>



Wish this was MY closet!!!!


----------



## flowergirly

January Jones of *Mad Men* fame is the _purrrfect_ Louboutin girl......she just oozes class.


----------



## nillacobain

Nieners said:


> Did someone say Twilight?


 
Why we can't read you in Rob's thread anymore?  *Missing you*


----------



## lilmissb

iMunz said:


> She plays Don Draper's wife in Mad Men



Aha! Thanks!!


----------



## bugmenot

Amanda Bynes





Kristin Cavallari


----------



## iMunz

^^I like this look, but is the skirt supposed to be that tight? I know it's a bandage skirt but that just looks uncomfortable..


----------



## meggyg8r

That skirt is at least 2 sizes too small!! OMG she looks sooooooo awkward!


----------



## jopapeto

Hello,I have the shoes and I find her dress very well, somebody has an idea of the mark?? Thanks a lot. Joelle


----------



## Bitstuff

The girl seems to have very narrow hips - and the skirt is much too tight even on her. I didn't know they made skirts that small. Is it from like a "sexy" teens collection?


----------



## meggyg8r

It looks like an HL.. maybe size XXS..


----------



## iMunz

I wear XXS small in Herve Leger and it definitely should not make your legs look like that. She should go up a size


----------



## flsurfergirl3

iMunz said:


> I wear XXS small in Herve Leger and it definitely should not make your legs look like that. She should go up a size



it's a skirt by Pleasure Doing Business, and yes...it's way too small!


----------



## sumnboutme

flsurfergirl3 said:


> *it's a skirt by Pleasure Doing Business*, and yes...it's way too small!



that's what i thought too....glad to know i wasn't wrong


----------



## prelude

Wow, Kristin's skirt just looks uncomfortable and hard to walk in. It obviously doesn't fit properly, which makes it totally unflattering... but on the upside at least her shoes look stunning!


----------



## MichelleD

Christian Louboutin himself rockin' leopard sneakers.


----------



## lilmissb

^NICE! He's such a rockstar


----------



## surlygirl

MichelleD said:


> Christian Louboutin himself rockin' leopard sneakers.


 
great pic, *Michelle*!


----------



## savvysgirl

I want to stroke his shoes!! Great pic


----------



## meggyg8r

Love CL's shoes!! I would totally wear those myself! (well, in a slightly more feminine version!)


----------



## hya_been

*Angie Harmon* in Cotton Club









*Ivanka ****** in Delfin? - Oops apparently the blog I saw these on was reusing photos - so sorry - this one's a repeat.


----------



## Nico3327

^ Ivanka's were posted before.  I think they are the beige Delfin.


----------



## hya_been

*Kim Kardashian *in Black Altis


----------



## hya_been

*Katy Perry* in Python Declics??









*Lo Bosworth* in Black Satin Hyper Prive


----------



## japskivt

hya_been said:


> *Kim Kardashian *in Black Altis




Aren't those Biancas?!? I could be wrong.


----------



## sara999

i think they are the biancas as well


----------



## lilflobowl

Kim K. looks fantastic! I wonder who her dress is by!

Katy Perry looks like an absolute mess!! Aren't tops like hers quite yesteryear?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

is it possible that Katy Perry is wearing Fetichas?


----------



## brintee

I think they may be Zanottis, the python looks similar to these:

http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/59306667/c/204468.html

but obviously a different style of shoe...
In the first pic it looks like you can see a white/beige sole peeking from her shoe...


----------



## brintee

Found em'

http://www.endless.com/Giuseppe-Zan...sort=-product_site_launch_date&showDesigner=1


----------



## jaszmine

Good job brintee!


----------



## brintee

Thanks! That was irking me! I knew I saw them somewhere! 



jaszmine said:


> Good job brintee!


----------



## hya_been

Thanks for keeping me in check guys.  I try on the shoe names, but I know when I screw up, you guys will have my back.  I really thought the shape of the shoe looked Louboutin for Katy Perry's but it was bugging me that I hadn't seen that brown anywhere.


----------



## meggyg8r

no worries hya  We all mess up in here every so often!


----------



## hya_been

Calista Flockhart in Grey Suede Josefas


----------



## brintee

*Hya*, it was just bugging me because I knew i had seen them before 

Love those Josefas!


----------



## hya_been

*Estelle* in Calypso -  I must admit I have no idea who she is, but I don't need excuses to look at a pic of the Calypso!


----------



## hya_been

No Brintee I'm not insulted - I appreciate it - just like the style names being corrected - I know I'm no expert, so I love that people are so nice on here and will correct my mistakes!


----------



## brintee

Ok, good 



hya_been said:


> No Brintee I'm not insulted - I appreciate it - just like the style names being corrected - I know I'm no expert, so I love that people are so nice on here and will correct my mistakes!


----------



## lichda

Estelle is a singer, Kanye protege--she had that big summer hit "American Boy".  Think she's British, but not sure where from.  Niiiiice shoes!  Thanks for all the pics, *hya*.  Eye candy in the extreme


----------



## bugmenot

Heidi Montag


----------



## lilmissb

^Case in point ladies - this is why I can't get into them in leather...don't want to look like Heidi do I?


----------



## madamelizaking

Looks like she's dressed up for halloween early!


----------



## prelude

Wow, Heidi sure knows how to declass both Louboutin and Hermes...

lilmissb - I think that so long as you don't wear them with a leather mini skirt you'll always be doing better than Heidi!


----------



## Baggaholic

I'm sorry, but Heidi looks... trashy? Fashion police! PLEASE ARREST HER AND CONFISCATE THE BIRK!

Who in the hell gives her fashion tips? She needs to never wear that ensemble again! At least not in that order. Her and her friend should switch bags.


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *prelude!* Yeah, too true!!! 

Hmm, early halloween for Heidi.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Not a good look!!


----------



## lilmissb

Please don't let her ruin chanel too!


----------



## Purrrfect

She has not took those boots off since she got them...I have seen picture after picture of her in them...


----------



## Baggaholic

Purrrfect said:


> She has not took those boots off since she got them...I have seen picture after picture of her in them...



hey let the girl get her monies worth! lol 

Heidi... call me! 1-888-fashion4dummies I'll hook you up girl!


----------



## Baggaholic

*lilmissb* - your driving me insane with your avatar!  I need those! Gotta have those!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *Baggaholic!* Thanks, I love my VG's!!! You need a pair!


----------



## MichelleD

lilmissb said:


> ^Case in point ladies - this is why I can't get into them in leather...don't want to look like Heidi do I?



*Lilmiss*, Heidi does look at hot mess but check out the photo's from the NM signing and you will see a couple ladies totally rockin' the super fifre's. At least one of them was wearing them in leather.


----------



## Beaniebeans

Heidi looks like a "Rock of Love" contestant - just not as classy


----------



## bugmenot

Charlize Theron


----------



## prelude

Those shoes are divine


----------



## immashoesaddict

Lilmiss ..heidi_ is_ halloween all year round 365 days a year LOL


----------



## Elsie87

Charlize looks incredible!!!


----------



## sara999

charlize always restores my faith in fashion (after seeing heidi)!


----------



## nillacobain

bugmenot said:


> Heidi Montag


 

IMO these boots look so trashy on her (sorry Mr. CL!) especially with the leather skirt and I don't like her nail polish.


----------



## meggyg8r

Man, Charlize really hit a home run!! Those shoes are freaking stunning.


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *imma!*

Charlize looks fabulous as usual, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## nillacobain

meggyg8r said:


> man, charlize really hit a home run!! *those shoes are freaking stunning*.


 
ita


----------



## japskivt

baggaholic said:


> i'm sorry, but heidi looks... Trashy? Fashion police! Please arrest her and confiscate the birk!




hahaha!!!!


----------



## ShoeNoob

omg Heidi looks like Kelly Bundy!

joeonthetube.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/kelly-bundy.jpg


----------



## jancedtif

^She doesn't even look _that_ good!  Hey *ShoeNoob*!  You've been missed!


----------



## ShoeNoob

^^ Aw thanks Janice!  Without going all drama queen on everyone, I've just hit on some pretty hard financial times and I really had to stay away from here to detox so to speak. Now I can come back (at least from time to time) as a friend to everyone, not as a hungry shopper! Although I'll still enjoy everyone's new purchases vicariously through you...


----------



## jancedtif

^I'm so sorry to hear that but am glad you are rebounding!


----------



## meggyg8r

noob!!


----------



## Baggaholic

bugmenot said:


> Charlize Theron




flawless!


----------



## hya_been

*Diane Kruger* in Bloody Marys


----------



## phiphi

^^ ita. charlize is gorgeous and always so elegant.


----------



## hya_been

*Kristin Cavallari* in Black Satin VPs


----------



## bugmenot

Kristin Cavallari


----------



## brintee

^She looks like a cheerleader :s I dont know if she could do a herky in those CLs though!


----------



## jancedtif

^:lolots:


----------



## MBKitty

Is it just me or does Kristen Cavallari look like she is about to walk out of those VPs?


----------



## icecreamom

Christina Aguilera looks gorgeous in that pic! And her son is so adorable :o)


----------



## CelticLuv

hya_been said:


> *Kristin Cavallari* in Black Satin VPs



call me crazy but I actually kinda like this dress  any idea who makes it?
I sooo have to get my hands on Black Satin VPs in 35!! so hard to find!


----------



## indypup

MBKitty said:


> Is it just me or does Kristen Cavallari look like she is about to walk out of those VPs?


 
It's not just you!  I'm pretty sure she DID walk out of them.

Okay, I've decided we need to snatch that Birkin and those boots away from Heidi ASAP.  She needs fashion bootcamp too badly to keep them!


----------



## Baggaholic

Heidi Montag






She looks like she's trying really hard to imitate Julia Roberts in "Pretty Woman" She looks like a street walker.  Someone needs to get the pole out for her

Typical man behavior... my BF thinks she looks hot :lolots: - what does that say about me?


----------



## Nancy7

^^  I agree.  She looks like she is trying too hard to do something and it's not working.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*bag*, too funny and too true


----------



## bugmenot

Melanie Brown


----------



## lilmissb

^Ooh! Is she wearing the banana? It's got a really thin vamp.


----------



## indypup

The vamp looks like it belongs to the Banana to me!  Gosh I love those shoes (though Mel B's wig is quite questionable).


----------



## lilmissb

So true, the wig is awful!!! Maybe it was a barbie event? Shame about the banana, I love it but with that vamp no can do.


----------



## natassha68

Banana for certain !





bugmenot said:


> Melanie Brown


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for confirming Natassha! Does your foot feel secure in the banana? I'm worried about how thin it is.


----------



## Elise499

Another picture of Mel b


----------



## jancedtif

bugmenot said:


> Melanie Brown


 
 Perhaps this is some sort of Halloween costome?  God I hope so!  But her shoes are fierce!


----------



## madamelizaking

hmm, not feeling the banana now that I see t from the front. I don't have the toes to rock it


----------



## natassha68

Hate to say *Liza*, neither does she


----------



## LavenderIce

Paula Abdul






Paris Hilton


----------



## guccigirl2000

CelticLuv said:


> call me crazy but I actually kinda like this dress  any idea who makes it?
> I sooo have to get my hands on Black Satin VPs in 35!! so hard to find!



Her dress is from miu miu.


----------



## immashoesaddict

CelticLuv said:


> call me crazy but I actually kinda like this dress  any idea who makes it?
> I sooo have to get my hands on Black Satin VPs in 35!! so hard to find!


 

they are miu miu's but if you look around on ebay theres a couple of seller who makes them and i think another blogger * will have to look up her link when i get home * also makes the skirt for around $60 aud


----------



## olialm1

Heidi looks ridiculous. Someone should take her Hermes and put it over her head and suffocate her with it.


----------



## lilmissb

^ :lolots:


----------



## kimair

i know these aren't the best pics, but does anyone know the name of these booties worn by taylor jacobsen in the season finale of the rachel zoe project? 
i thought they were the paris, but they have a wood heel and not a covered heel like the paris' i've seen at nordstrom and net-a-porter?


----------



## lichda

^^look like ariella talon to me....


----------



## gemruby41

*Katy Perry*




*Ashley Tisdale *


----------



## gemruby41

*Shannen Doherty *


----------



## brintee

^She looks sloppy to me...


----------



## jancedtif

^And very unhappy.


----------



## xboobielicousx

charlize looks amazing!


----------



## Sharkbait

Angelina...which style is this, though?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Looks like the Simple


----------



## Baggaholic

gosh.. what happened to her butt  she's so skinny she's starting to fade away!


----------



## Baggaholic

gemruby41 said:


> *Katy Perry*



This dress does nothing for her but, She's so pretty...


----------



## Sharkbait

Speedah said:


> ^^ Looks like the Simple



Oh gotcha - I thought the Simple was a shorter heel.


----------



## madamelizaking

natassha68 said:


> Hate to say *Liza*, neither does she


 
LoL, that's probably what it is. I need to see YOU modeling it to get me craving them!!!


----------



## needloub

Baggaholic said:


> gosh.. what happened to her butt  she's so skinny she's starting to fade away!


 
I don't think she ever had a butt....LOL!


----------



## legaldiva

lichda said:


> ^^look like ariella talon to me....


 
Re: Taylor from tRZ project ... yep--I've seen those on Ebay.  I have the knee high version in brown kid.  The distinction is the seam down the middle of the front.


----------



## gemruby41

*Reese Witherspoon*


----------



## Baggaholic

Reese is so stunning and even prettier in real life. She has flawless taste. 

Loving this outfit. Does anyone know who makes that dress?


----------



## misselizabeth22

Baggaholic said:


> This dress does nothing for her but, She's so pretty...



^ ITA.

Adam is so handsome! Bless!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

reese's outfit is so cute... i love those tights with the booties!


----------



## CelticLuv

I absolutely LOVE Reese! She is my all-time fave! That dress is super cute.
*Baggaholic*, you actually got a chance to meet her in person? I am sooo jealous!  She was recently in Philadelphia filming her newest movie with Owen Wilson, Jack Nickolson and Paul Rubb. I got to see & take pics of Paul Rubb (adorable IRL!!) but sadly, I did not see Reese


----------



## lichda

^^I've met Reese too!  She is the teeniest, tiniest (cutest) little person you ever want to see!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*celtic* - you're from the philly area?!


----------



## Elise499

Gwyneth Paltrow in Coussin


----------



## lilmissb

Love those booties on Reese! Looking at them in a new light now. Very cute!


----------



## bugmenot

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## MissCL

CelticLuv said:


> call me crazy but I actually kinda like this dress  any idea who makes it?
> I sooo have to get my hands on Black Satin VPs in 35!! so hard to find!



miu miu


----------



## flowergirly

_Errmmm_......I am not feeling Reese's laceup booties.


----------



## Baggaholic

CelticLuv said:


> I absolutely LOVE Reese! She is my all-time fave! That dress is super cute.
> *Baggaholic*, you actually got a chance to meet her in person? I am sooo jealous!  She was recently in Philadelphia filming her newest movie with Owen Wilson, Jack Nickolson and Paul Rubb. I got to see & take pics of Paul Rubb (adorable IRL!!) but sadly, I did not see Reese



Yes I did. It was a very funny encounter indeed. She's super sweet & and completely down to earth


----------



## needloub

flowergirly said:


> _Errmmm_......I am not feeling Reese's laceup booties.


 
I like the booties, but maybe it's the combo of the tights with those booties that is throwing me off as well


----------



## gemruby41

*Nicky Hilton*




*Audrina Patridge*




*Julie Benz*


----------



## gemruby41

*Nicole Richie*


----------



## CelticLuv

moshi_moshi said:


> *celtic* - you're from the philly area?!



Hey Moshi! I work in Philly. When Reese and Paul Rubb were in town they were filming near the Liberty Bell and Independence Hall which is close to where I work so I was lucky to see some of the action. Not as lucky as lichda and Baggaholic though!


----------



## Nico3327

^ *Celtic*, I work downtown too!  I had no idea there were so many tPF'ers right in my back yard!


----------



## iMunz

I would have preferred Julie Benzs look with gold heels..


----------



## moshi_moshi

CelticLuv said:


> Hey Moshi! I work in Philly. When Reese and Paul Rubb were in town they were filming near the Liberty Bell and Independence Hall which is close to where I work so I was lucky to see some of the action. Not as lucky as lichda and Baggaholic though!


 
i live about 10 mins from philly in the jersey area... like *nico* said i had no idea there were other tri state area tpfers!


----------



## CelticLuv

Nico and Moshi, that is SO cool that we're in close proximity to one another! I'm excited! Aaahh, close TPF'ers. that could be bad...really bad (enablers!). LOL


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^LOL you have no idea.  KOP is like my second home!  and joan shepp on walnut has CLs too!


----------



## Baggaholic

CelticLuv said:


> Hey Moshi! I work in Philly. When Reese and Paul Rubb were in town they were filming near the Liberty Bell and Independence Hall which is close to where I work so I was lucky to see some of the action. Not as lucky as lichda and Baggaholic though!



In my line of work I meet tons of celeb's. I go to tons of functions. I meet them at job meetings and I also do large amounts of work in the city's residential area's so I always bump into someone. I don't think I get star struck very often but I totally wet my panties when I ended up in an elevator with Pierce Bronson a couple weeks back. He is STILL gorgeous! Smells like heaven and he is so slim and tall. If that elevator wouldn't have stopped I swear I would have jumped on him!  That movie Mama Mia made him look so old and out of shape but he is none of that! 

So my point. It's not "luck" for me! I wish I were lucky! That damn elevator wouldn't get stuck like I kept wishing it would!


----------



## gemruby41

*Khloe Kardashian*


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ She better take of my shoes and ship them back to me! I told her she could only borrow them for ONE DAY! She went and left the state with them!


----------



## bugmenot

Rashida Jones


----------



## Baggaholic

^^  I want! I want!


----------



## japskivt

Baggaholic said:


> ^^ She better take of my shoes and ship them back to me! I told her she could only borrow them for ONE DAY! She went and left the state with them!




You j/k?!?! I am the worst with sarcasm.


----------



## needloub

Baggaholic said:


> In my line of work I meet tons of celeb's. I go to tons of functions. I meet them at job meetings and I also do large amounts of work in the city's residential area's so I always bump into someone. I don't think I get star struck very often but I totally wet my panties when I ended up in an elevator with Pierce Bronson a couple weeks back. He is STILL gorgeous! Smells like heaven and he is so slim and tall. If that elevator wouldn't have stopped I swear I would have jumped on him!  That movie Mama Mia made him look so old and out of shape but he is none of that!
> 
> So my point. It's not "luck" for me! I wish I were lucky! That damn elevator wouldn't get stuck like I kept wishing it would!


 
You lucky gal!   LOL....I would've wished that elevator jammed as well.


----------



## nillacobain

gemruby41 said:


> *Julie Benz*


 
This Bottega Veneta dress is stunning ... I don't like it with these suede boots, I would have preferred sandals.


----------



## Bitstuff

Julie Benz is not wearing Catwomen for once?

She definitely should have.


----------



## Alice1979

I agree Julie Benz should have gone with a pair of pumps, peeptoes, or sandals.


----------



## lilmissb

Julie usually looks awesome but not today! Those boots should not be work with that dress.


----------



## LornaLou

Katy Perry


----------



## lilmissb

^ Eeeewwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedah

What the eff word is she wearing?!


----------



## kimair

taylor jacobsen...are these the ariella?


----------



## Miscka

Katy looks super non-plussed and her stocking situation needs help!


----------



## Bitstuff

Elise499 said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow in Coussin



Loving these!


----------



## mikakaren

hello! I saw this pic on a screenshot from a youtube video and was wondering if anyone knew where the shot is from?? if so does anyone have a HQ picture?? TIA!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Khloe Kardashian*


----------



## nillacobain

LornaLou said:


> Katy Perry


 
She is so pretty and has a great body, I really don't know WHY she is always dressed like this (like a silly doll?!?) - It's like she's always trying too hard. I can say the same of Rihanna. I am like: Ok, you have your own style but you can't always look like you're have just filmed an hardcore scene! LOL


----------



## gemruby41

*Nicky Hilton*


----------



## gemruby41

*Rashida Jones *


----------



## Baggaholic

japskivt said:


> You j/k?!?! I am the worst with sarcasm.



Yes, I am


----------



## Baggaholic

*Holloween Costume?* 



LornaLou said:


> Katy Perry


----------



## japskivt

Baggaholic said:


> Yes, I am



hahaha! Good morning!


----------



## gemruby41

*Angie Harmon *


----------



## gemruby41

*Cheryl Burke *


----------



## jancedtif

kimair said:


> taylor jacobsen...are these the ariella?


 
Taylor looks fantastic and I love this look!  Does anyone know who her dress is by?  TIA!  BTW in the photo with Brad, can't Taylor pass for our *Naked*?  To me she does!


----------



## gemruby41

*Kim K*


----------



## hya_been

*Jap* I'm terrible with sarcasm too, there was a part of me that thought maybe she wasn't kidding!


----------



## legaldiva

If I see one more Kardashian in stone washed jeans, I'm going to scream.


----------



## BagLover21

legaldiva said:


> If I see one more Kardashian in stone washed jeans, I'm going to scream.


 
i totally agree with you!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

I'm digging the SW jeans. They are totally back in! Lucky for me I still have mines from back in the day!


----------



## lichda

did anybody get the rouge biancas from bluefly?  i grabbed a pair a half size too small--i am hoping the rumored super stretch of the biancas works for me!  i also used the code RETAILMENOT30 for $30 off.  should still be good!


----------



## lichda

^^sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## wutevz101

jancedtif said:


> Taylor looks fantastic and I love this look!  Does anyone know who her dress is by?  TIA!  BTW in the photo with Brad, can't Taylor pass for our *Naked*?  To me she does!



I'm almost positive that her dress is balenciaga...they have similar ones on matchesfashion.com


----------



## legaldiva

Baggaholic said:


> I'm digging the SW jeans. They are totally back in! Lucky for me I still have mines from back in the day!



Forgive me ... I'm in the unfashionable Midwest.  Just wait--in about 2-3 months SW jeans will be all I can think about.  It's happened before; example: BF Jeans. LOL


----------



## gemruby41

*Victoria Beckham *


----------



## Baggaholic

I love her style. But, she is too... plastica!


----------



## gemruby41

*Paris Hilton*


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ eww


----------



## nillacobain

gemruby41 said:


> *Victoria Beckham *


 
I'm lovin' her new hair do and her Maggies!


----------



## Alice1979

I'm guess Paris was wearing a halloween costume, dressing as Dorothy.


----------



## flowergirly

Georgina Chapman in *Lady Lynch*


----------



## carlinha

VB looks amazing!

i think paris could have found a better pair of dorothy red glitter shoes no?

georgina chapman is soooo stunning & classy!  love her!


----------



## jancedtif

That's my girl Kerry Washington!  I wonder what shoe she's wearing?


----------



## lilmissb

Love VB's hair, pity about the caveman beside her!!! 

Ewwww to Paris! Talky about slutty Dorothy!

Georgina is just as pretty as her clothes!


----------



## sara999

loooove vb's new hair!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

mikakaren said:


> hello! I saw this pic on a screenshot from a youtube video and was wondering if anyone knew where the shot is from?? if so does anyone have a HQ picture?? TIA!!!


 
All I know is it's Jennifer Lopez.  I think it's promo for her next CD.


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ She's making a song about Christian Louboutin shoes called "_Louboutins_" It's going to be a single that comes out after the single "_Straight Out The Oven_" for the new album _Love?_

She's going to be preforming this song at the American Music Awards on Nov. 22nd. Can't wait!


Here's the cover for the Single







Being Latina you KNOW I'm going to have scoop on this. Some of my friends STILL DON'T KNOW anything about CL's. I like that Christian Louboutin's will now be introduced to a whole new demographic that follows JLo and have no idea of the existence of the designer


----------



## Baggaholic

hya_been said:


> *Jap* I'm terrible with sarcasm too, there was a part of me that thought maybe she wasn't kidding!



:lolots:


----------



## gemruby41

*Selita Ebanks*




*Holly Madison*




*Nicky Hilton*




*Heidi Klum*


----------



## gemruby41

*Khloe Kardashian*


----------



## Zucnarf

Khloe looks awful.


----------



## lilmissb

So not sure about ANY of those outfits!


----------



## misselizabeth22

The only one I like is Holly's.


----------



## Baggaholic

I like Holly Madison's & Nicky's. 

Holly's outfit. I love it but hate it on her. I can see Carmen Electra all over this! The details on that dress is exquisite! 
Nicky's, Well, It has that classic vintage Chanel look. It's sophisticated I love it.


----------



## Baggaholic

Khloe however...

It's ridiculous! I thought it was a picture of a donkeys butt! Whats up with the LV. It's blinding me! And her boyfriend... see his home made CL sneaker&#8230; aww he wants to be like his gf.


----------



## misselizabeth22

His sneakers are some re-issued pair of  Jordan's from the 80's. Khloe could've picked something more forgiving.


----------



## mal

Baggaholic said:


> Khloe however...
> 
> It's ridiculous! I thought it was a picture of a donkeys butt! Whats up with the LV. It's blinding me! And her boyfriend... see his home made CL sneaker aww he wants to be like his gf.


----------



## rdgldy

Khloe, ugh!!!

VB looks good and the maggies look amazing.


----------



## flowergirly

Contrast in strategies:

Khloe showing _wayyy_ too much of herself. 

Heidi hiding.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ok seriously. Why on earth would Khloe think that outfit looked good?? I don't have near as many curves as her and have the common sense to know I cannot pull something like that off!!!


----------



## BagLover21

I sometimes think that Khloe thinks she has the same figure as Kim. She doesn't. So certain things don't work on her. She just ends up looking foolish.


----------



## mikakaren

thanks Baggaholic and LavenderIce!!


----------



## Bitstuff

Slutoween...why does every celeb (and a lot of normal people) think that they have to dress like slutty Dorothy, slutty pirate, slutty devil, slutty nurse, slutty nun etc? A local shop here had a slutty Spiderman and slutty Robin costumes, plus something that looked like a slutty ghost . It's quite ridiculous. Anyway, it's over for now!


----------



## Jahpson

barf @ the leather catsuit.

leave some mystery Khloe


----------



## gemruby41

*Garcelle Beauvais Nilon*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^love it!


----------



## Alice1979

Love Garcelle's dress and her NPs.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^Love it too..but she could do with a bra


----------



## sedds

Baggaholic said:


> ^^ She's making a song about Christian Louboutin shoes called "_Louboutins_" It's going to be a single that comes out after the single "_Straight Out The Oven_" for the new album _Love?_
> 
> She's going to be preforming this song at the American Music Awards on Nov. 22nd. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> Here's the cover for the Single
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being Latina you KNOW I'm going to have scoop on this. Some of my friends STILL DON'T KNOW anything about CL's. I like that Christian Louboutin's will now be introduced to a whole new demographic that follows JLo and have no idea of the existence of the designer



Not seen heard the song yet but those Bridget's are hot


----------



## Jahpson

^the more I see that shoe, the more I like it and thats not good


----------



## hya_been

Jahpson said:


> ^the more I see that shoe, the more I like it and thats not good



I know, I never expected that style to grow on me!


----------



## Dukeprincess

NO Khloe...just no.  Those pants look HORRIBLE on her.

However, she can send that Miroir LV Alma my way....


----------



## Baggaholic

Jahpson said:


> ^the more I see that shoe, the more I like it and thats not good



I fell in love with those shoes the moment I laid eyes on them... that said.. a-hem, check my shoe collection in a few days!


----------



## gemruby41

*Serena Williams*


----------



## gemruby41

*Carrie Underwood*


----------



## LornaLou

Victoria Beckham with a new hair style as well


----------



## shockboogie

^^I'm not a fan of VB but I am loving her look here And of course, the Maggies are just beautiful!


----------



## jancedtif

Carrie Underwood looks cute, and I'm not just saying that cause we are shoe twins.


----------



## kimair

nevermind


----------



## Livia1

Nicole Richie


----------



## nillacobain

LornaLou said:


> Victoria Beckham with a new hair style as well


 
AH AH  Its like shes always looking in the camera all the time!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Paris Hilton*


----------



## Jahpson

either VB is showing off her pumps or she has to scratch lmfao


----------



## phiphi

love love love Nicole Ritchie's mary janes.. (i think they're the Wallis?)
why does Paris Hilton always make that face?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Looks like Super Wallis to me. Close enough. 

I think VB looks fierce in that pic...a touch scary but still fierce. :lolots: *Jahpson*!


----------



## kimair

diane kruger


----------



## Nico3327

I just think it's funny that Paris wore CLs to a Jimmy Choo event!


----------



## sxcruz22

I love nicole richie's halloween costume


----------



## hya_been

Those super wallis are so cute on Nicole.

Here's Kim Kardashian's mom (*Kris Jenne*r) in the Cate boots.  Don't really consider her a celebrity, but haven't seen anyone else wearing the boots...


----------



## bugmenot

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## moshi_moshi

hya - i think it's because no one else can fit their calves in them!! lol

even ladies with super skinny calves who i would have thought would most definitely fit.... kris jenner must be TINY!!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Nico3327 said:


> I just think it's funny that Paris wore CLs to a Jimmy Choo event!



Yeah, totally!  I laughed so hard when I saw that. She's so oblivious. And if she's not, she's incredibly disrespectful to Jimmy Choo.


----------



## siserilla

ShoeNoob said:


> Yeah, totally!  I laughed so hard when I saw that. She's so oblivious. And if she's not, she's incredibly disrespectful to Jimmy Choo.


Probably a little bit of column A and a little bit of column B.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Elise499

Kim Kardashian in Bridget






Sofia Vergara in Bianca


----------



## CelticLuv

miriammarquez said:


> Kristen Stewart



one word: *EW!* to both Kristen and the shoes. No offense to anyone else that may like them....just not my style.
Now, Taylor Lautner...*yum*! Boy do I feel like a Cougar now


----------



## CelticLuv

bugmenot said:


> Elizabeth Hurley



GORGEOUS! Love the Dress!


----------



## Nico3327

I'm kind of with you, as I'm not a huge KS fan, but in her defense the haircut is for a movie she is doing where she plays Joan Jett.



CelticLuv said:


> one word: *EW!* to both Kristen and the shoes. No offense to anyone else that may like them....just not my style.
> Now, Taylor Lautner...*yum*! Boy do I feel like a Cougar now


----------



## LornaLou

I think these are bronze glitter fred flats on Kristen Stewart but since I can't see the soles I am not 100%. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Jahpson

love Kim K's dress minus the belt.


----------



## gemruby41

*Dania Ramirez *




*Lo Bosworth*


----------



## nillacobain

LornaLou said:


> I think these are bronze glitter fred flats on Kristen Stewart but since I can't see the soles I am not 100%. Can anyone confirm?


 
Not a KStew fan but she is so cute here, I love her outift.


----------



## maianh_8686

ITA



Jahpson said:


> love Kim K's dress minus the belt.


----------



## Bitstuff

CelticLuv said:


> one word: *EW!* to both Kristen and the shoes. No offense to anyone else that may like them....just not my style.
> Now, Taylor Lautner...*yum*! Boy do I feel like a Cougar now



Kirsten has done a few interviews and seems very levelheaded and compeltely not giving a damn about the frenzy around the you-know-what movies. A big thumbs up to that young lady. Hey, isn't Buff Werewolf like 16 or 17? He's underage, you naughy, naughty woman  

I haven't seen the Fred flats worn before and I must admit that me likey. If I was to get a men's shoe-type (but expensive) shoe, I'd get those in a hearbeat.


----------



## CelticLuv

Bitstuff said:


> Kirsten has done a few interviews and seems very levelheaded and compeltely not giving a damn about the frenzy around the you-know-what movies. A big thumbs up to that young lady. Hey, isn't Buff Werewolf like 16 or 17? He's underage, you naughy, naughty woman
> 
> I haven't seen the Fred flats worn before and I must admit that me likey. If I was to get a men's shoe-type (but expensive) shoe, I'd get those in a hearbeat.



Kudos to KS for being level-headed in a hot, crazy Hollywood world. I've never heard her speak or read her articles so that's good to know. Her style seems to be more on the tomboyish side (nothing wrong with that). I honestly don't know much about her so I'm sure I'm wrong. I just know personally I could never pull off wearing sparkly menswear-like flats (just not me) plus I'm sure my DH would teasingly laugh at me  I must admit that they do go with KS in the pic! As far as Taylor, yeah, I'm almost twice his age so now I'm blushing!  OOKKKAY, next picture! LOL


----------



## CelticLuv

gemruby41 said:


> *Dania Ramirez *



Beautiful!


----------



## Alice1979

Love Dania's dress. She looks fabulous.


----------



## nillacobain

I don't like Dania Ramirez's shoes - dress combo but I agree she looks great.


----------



## miriammarquez

Carrie Underwood in Lucky Magazine December 2009


----------



## TffanyLouboutin

Piros boots!-- Glad I scooped mine up! 

Khloe Kardashian










Kim Kardashian










Jennifer Lopez





Holly Madison





Ashley Tisdale


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i need me some Piros!

can anyone ID Ashley Tisdale's bag?  TIA


----------



## CelticLuv

melialuvs2shop said:


> i need me some Piros!



DITTO!   Maybe for a Fall Sale?!


----------



## shockboogie

melialuvs2shop said:


> i need me some Piros!
> 
> can anyone ID Ashley Tisdale's bag?  TIA



Alexander Wang's Coco


----------



## mal

Acid wash jeans...


----------



## jancedtif

^My thoughts exactly on the acid wash making its unfortunate return.


----------



## gemruby41

*Cheryl Burke * 







*Mariah Carey*


----------



## Nieners

^^ she should put some clothes on.


----------



## gemruby41

*Miranda Kerr *


----------



## Jahpson

Miranda has my shoes!


----------



## Bitstuff

Jahpson said:


> Miranda has my shoes!



They're mine too Or will be, as soon as I've trapped her and extracted the goodies. Considering that she's a: 






(it's a compliment) - a camouflaged hole in the ground might work best.


----------



## jancedtif

gemruby41 said:


> *Mariah Carey*


 
What the hell?!


----------



## nillacobain

WTH Mariah!! She has a TDF closet but she her dress-shoe combos are always awful.


----------



## needloub

Oh Mariah, just when I have some hope, you let me down.  But I still love her...


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^me too.   but i guess that's what you do when you're a diva, lol


----------



## nillacobain

moshi_moshi said:


> ^^me too. but i guess that's what you do when you're a diva, lol


 
 Ah Ah ITA


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oh, Maria, just.....no.

Miranda Kerr looks stunning as always!


----------



## Nieners

Miranda looks great! And she's my shoetwin 
Not sure if these are CLs?


----------



## natassha68

What style is this???... Looks like altadama mixed w/madame claude  ... anyone?? 





jancedtif said:


> What the hell?!


----------



## ohNina

I love Mariah, but she tries too hard and it shows.  The more sexy she tries to look...the less sexy she becomes.  *still a fan though*


----------



## alyssa08

Idk it looks like her feet are just spilling over the sides of the shoe.


----------



## nillacobain

Nieners said:


> Miranda looks great! And she's my shoetwin
> Not sure if these are CLs?


 
Actually they are Paciottis. But those stunning shoes are the last thing I would look at in this pic ...


----------



## icecreamom

mmm... I don't like VB, but she looks gorgeous in that Pic.. maybe the shoes are doing 90% of the job there :o)


----------



## Nieners

Ms. himself in CLs!


----------



## Nieners

More pics.


----------



## lilmissb

I love it!


----------



## savvysgirl

Msr Louboutin looks cute!  you


----------



## miriammarquez

Does anyone know what style Leighton is wearing?


----------



## hya_been

It's the Feticha in Leopard


----------



## icecreamom

Mr Louboutin.. Pure love


----------



## xboobielicousx

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the piros....crossing my fingers for them to be part of the fall sales...





TffanyLouboutin said:


> Piros boots!-- Glad I scooped mine up!
> 
> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley Tisdale


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ohNina said:


> I love Mariah, but she tries too hard and it shows. The more sexy she tries to look...the less sexy she becomes. *still a fan though*


 
ITA! But I can't help but love her.


----------



## LavenderIce

Amerie:






in the background


----------



## LavenderIce

Miranda Kerr






the front half


----------



## LavenderIce

Tyra Banks


----------



## maianh_8686

TB looks a bit scary.. but i love her overall


----------



## sara999

oh mariah. you are beautiful but you aren't 19 anymore...there's no need to dress like you are 19 when you can look so stunning if you just wear something that suits your shape!!


i know we are appreciating amerie's loubies but i LOVE her givenchy's!!!!!


k.stew is wearing paciottis...it is weird that rpatz is looking at the camera instead of her...i love paciotti! you can tell because of the gold dagger on the arch


----------



## Alice1979

Good eye, *sara*. Love the paciotti too.


----------



## lolitablue

SATC Sequel

http://www.ivstatic.com/files/et/imagecache/636/files/slides/charlotte-york-pink.jpg


----------



## Alice1979

^Where's her bra?! Love the Lady Dior and the VC though.


----------



## hya_been

Alice1979 said:


> ^Where's her bra?! Love the Lady Dior and the VC though.


:lolots: Jeez Alice, I didn't even notice until I saw your post!


----------



## carlinha

Alice1979 said:


> ^Where's her bra?! Love the Lady Dior and the VC though.


 my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Speedah

Alice1979 said:


> ^Where's her bra?! Love the Lady Dior and the VC though.



:lolots: Wasn't there an episode with Samantha and Miranda and fake THO?


----------



## LavenderIce

Speedah said:


> :lolots: Wasn't there an episode with Samantha and Miranda and fake THO?


 
Yes, there was!


----------



## tivogirl

Saw some other pics of Mariah in that "outfit" - she was shooting a video on the beach so I suppose this is a bathing suit. Still no excuse, but at least this wasn't just something she put on to go out!


----------



## sumnboutme

tivogirl said:


> Saw some other pics of Mariah in that "outfit" - she was shooting a video on the beach so I suppose this is a bathing suit. Still no excuse, but at least this wasn't just something she put on to go out!



I think it's for a music video.  Britney is wearing the white one in her music video for "3"


----------



## JuneHawk

nillacobain said:


> Actually they are Paciottis. But those stunning shoes are the last thing I would look at in this pic ...



  Those shoes are beautiful!  I'm running to find them online.


----------



## JuneHawk

gemruby41 said:


> *Garcelle Beauvais Nilon*



She needs some eehemm....support.


----------



## boraxkim

did anyone see tonight's Extreme Makeover: Home Edition??
Kellie Pickler was on and she was wearing her swarovski crystal loubs!!
not sure what they're called but they were absolutely stunning!!

you can sort of see them here but not really..


----------



## madamelizaking

Hmm...not sure extreme makeover:home edition is the appropriate place to wear 3k shoes... IMO that was kinda tacky.. But I still love the shoes!


----------



## Beaniebeans

^ita.


----------



## mal

Exactly what I was thinking! ^^^


----------



## Nieners

^^ yes


----------



## gemruby41

*Holly Madison*








*Nicole Richie*


----------



## gemruby41

*Paris Hilton*


----------



## CelticLuv

gemruby41 said:


> *Paris Hilton*



Interesting outfit. The shoes look so big on her, wonder how she walks in them w/o tripping?!


----------



## Miscka

^ also wondering where she got shoes that are too big? Aren't her feet supposedly really large? Like an 11 US?


----------



## alyssa08

mte^ I guess things are running larger these days. or they stretched a ton.


----------



## flowergirly

Nicky shoplifting those boots???

Or does she just want everyone to see how much her daddy paid for them?


----------



## sedds

Barbie


----------



## Alice1979

I love Barbie's dress, very pretty.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sedds said:


> Barbie


----------



## lilmissb

So cute!!!


----------



## mal

*O.M.G. Barbie and C.L.*


----------



## mal

Alice1979 said:


> I love Barbie's dress, very pretty.


Oh, Yes!


----------



## CCKL

LOL...that pic of Msr. Louboutin and Barbie is too cute!


----------



## Baggaholic

sedds said:


> Barbie


----------



## hya_been

*Jessica Alba* in Lady Page










*Paz Vega* in Turbella





*Amy Poehler* in Mouche Zeppa





*Kerry Washington* with a Louboutin clutch in roccia python (don't know the name of the style)


----------



## hya_been

Here's a better picture of the clutch...





*Tyra Banks* in Maggie









*Emily Blunt* in Etrier


----------



## hya_been

*Jane Krakowski* in nude VP with rose gold tip









*Meryl Streep* in VP with red nappa tip





Threw in a pic of them together just for kicks.


----------



## Miscka

Tyra's outfit it GORGEOUS. Sigh, that Maggie...


----------



## japskivt

Tyra looks AMAZING!


----------



## Chanel 0407

TffanyLouboutin said:


> Piros boots!-- Glad I scooped mine up!
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley Tisdale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want these Piros boots.
> Do you all think light gray or black?  I feel like you can always get black so light gray might be better.


----------



## hya_been

Grey is on sale here - http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1742


----------



## Elise499

Christina Aguilera in Calypso


----------



## jennified_

Wow Tyra looks fierce!!! Did she lose weight? She looks tiny!!!


----------



## Marisa783

^yea she lost about 30 pounds to fix a stomach problem she has  been having


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I might have that same problem, cause I need to lose about 30 lbs!

Tyra does look amazing! Love, love, love the Maggies!


----------



## Alice1979

Tyra looks stunning. 

I need those calypsos that Christina's wearing...


----------



## Elise499

Rihanna in Declic


----------



## karwood

Tyra looks amazing!! Love the outfit and of course, the Maggies! She has lost alot of weight! I saw her on one of my flights recently and the first thing that came across my mind when I saw her was " She has lost alot of weight".


----------



## japskivt

^^ She has Karwood!

I love Rihanna's dress.


----------



## japskivt

Kate Bosworth and Rashida Jones in DVF and CL.


----------



## CelticLuv

Rihanna looks GORGEOUS! That dress looks perfect on her and the colors complement her very well!


----------



## Nico3327

^ ITA.  That is the best Rihanna has looked in a looooong time.


----------



## legaldiva

I have a confession.  The nitoinimois remind me of the Moon Boots from the '80s.  In a bad way.


----------



## jancedtif

^ Well, since we are confessing... Even though Tyra Banks looks good weight wise (and shoe wise) , I hate that dress on her.  Both the color and the cut.  And although Rihanna looks better, she still looks fool to me.  *_sprints outta the celeb forum_*


----------



## japskivt

jancedtif said:


> ^ Well, since we are confessing... Even though Tyra Banks looks good weight wise (and shoe wise) , I hate that dress on her.  Both the color and the cut.  And although Rihanna looks better, she still looks fool to me.  *_sprints outta the celeb forum_*



Don't run away! I love that we all have different opinions!


----------



## alyssa08

tyra's ankles are so skinny. almost too skinny but I'm still jealous. the maggies look awesome on her.

rhianna looks good for once. I just don't like her hair.

... and archidiscos are really growing on me. they are the perfect new year's eve shoe with a navy blue party dress. sigh


----------



## nillacobain

Elise499 said:


> Rihanna in Declic


 
WOW, this dress is TDF!!! Rihanna looks very very cute her, I love her flawless skin!! 

I think Tyra is too skinny now but she looks good.


----------



## cindy74

tyra looks happy but imo shes way to skinny .


----------



## carlinha

paz vega looks amazing!

i want the calypsos!!!

tyra is too skinny, she has the bony neck look...

and for once, rihanna looks nice


----------



## sara999

tyra looks a little out of proportion (her head looks a bit weird on her body but i'll get used to it!).

i love love LOVE meryl streep, i just watched julie & julia today


----------



## surlygirl

the lady page look sooooooo cute with tights on Jessica Alba. I love that entire look! am I going to have to get Lady Page, too! Noooooo! lol.

and lol @ *jan *and @ *legaldiva*! The Nitois are amazing in theory, but they are not easy to pull off! and I agree with *jap *- I love the differing opinions on the different celebrity looks!


----------



## sumnboutme

i hate Rihanna's hair...but I agree that this is the _best_ she's looked in a LONG time...


----------



## harlow3

Hi all! First time posting in the CL forum...

My CL Supra Fifre obsession began after seeing these images of Carine Roitfeld:

picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/L8Or1Mu7wAFXUssYiG2k5g?authkey=Gv1sRgCJXW4s7Vlb2wYg&feat=directlink

picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/vjbO2tsMhxa2j46H2Qnamg?authkey=Gv1sRgCJXW4s7Vlb2wYg&feat=directlink


----------



## harlow3

... can anyone tell me why my images dont show up as actual images? sorry about that!


----------



## Nieners

*Rihanna* looks pretty nice apart from her hair. 
*Tyra* is too skinny imho, I liked her with curves a lot better!


----------



## Nieners

^^ Upload the pics in tinypic or photobucket.


----------



## Nieners

Some more from Msr. Louboutin and Barbie:


----------



## icecreamom

I want Christina's shoes


----------



## Nieners

^^ Me too.. something glitter please!


----------



## Speedah

OMG! Those pics with Msr. Louboutin are so fun!


----------



## harlow3

Nieners said:


> ^^ Upload the pics in tinypic or photobucket.



thanks nieners!











ahh... there we go!


----------



## Nico3327

^ I love how she is wearing them!  She is like "F#%k you boots, you're uncomfortable when I'm walking so I'm not going to button you up all the way!"


----------



## jancedtif

harlow3 said:


> thanks nieners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh... there we go!


 
Sweet goodness I lover her coat!  And I really love those boots with the coat!  Anyone know who the coat designer is?  TIA!


----------



## harlow3

jancedtif said:


> Sweet goodness I lover her coat!  And I really love those boots with the coat!  Anyone know who the coat designer is?  TIA!



I think it is a Prada coat. I really love the way she wears those boots, I just recently purchased the supra fifre boots, but I've been so paranoid about wearing it out with certain outfits for fear of looking too 'dominatrix' or 'skanky' (like a certain Kardashian and Heidi Montag... yuck!)


----------



## jancedtif

^Congrats on your fifre purchase!  If you can pair them with a coat and even the dress, I think you'd look fantastic!


----------



## boraxkim

not sure if these were posted already..sorry if they were!

*Carrie Underwood*


----------



## ginger872

Rhianna's dress is stunning!


----------



## harlow3

jancedtif said:


> ^Congrats on your fifre purchase!  If you can pair them with a coat and even the dress, I think you'd look fantastic!



thanks! i feel like i should start a thread specifically for the boots just to get ideas on styling them!


----------



## karwood

Ashley Tisdale wearing Piros. I totally love her Fendi Spy !


----------



## bugmenot

Kim Kardashian






Jessica Biel


----------



## bugmenot

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Baggaholic

I love Sofia. She's one of the greatest! She's so beautiful and classy. One of the few Spanish Soap actresses I love.


----------



## Baggaholic

Kim has the Piros I want! I was all over Bergs and both CL stores today and couldn't find them in my size... bummer!


----------



## Baggaholic

icecreamom said:


> I want Christina's shoes


----------



## hya_been

*Taylor Swift* in Silver Goa NPs





*Kate Walsh* in black patent Altis













*Ashley Tisdale* in black nappa oniron booties


----------



## hya_been

Anyone remember *Michelle Branch*?? She's in purple suede alta iowas.
Here's a reminder: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc9k3-fwwYM









It's the country music awards, so I have never heard of this woman, but this is *Hillary Scott of Lady Antebellum* and she's in platine very galaxys.





*Busy Phillips* in camel nappa no barre


----------



## Baggaholic

Although I think she was too young to wear CL when this pic was taken (15) I still love her look. 

Miley Cyrus
I think she's also wearing Mirror Galaxy


----------



## hya_been

Here's a better pic of one of *Busy*





My guess is this is one of the real housewives.  I know I've seen her in commercials, but the picture wasn't labelled, so someone ID her!  She's wearing lace bouquet hyper prives?  (I'm lost on the name...)  Also I spy another pair of Loubs in the background!


----------



## misselizabeth22

That's Vickie from Real Housewives of Orange County.


----------



## madamelizaking

Miley is wearing MC glitter NPs  She's worn them b4.

Not a big fan of Vicky... although I respect her work ethic.. Wish I was type A sometimes!


----------



## sumnboutme

madamelizaking said:


> Miley is wearing MC glitter NPs  She's worn them b4.
> 
> Not a big fan of Vicky... although I respect her work ethic.. Wish I was type A sometimes!



I've seen her at SCP.  She's really tall and she's actually better-looking in person than on TV or pics


----------



## alyssa08

taylor swift looks good in her CLs for once! usually it just don't look right. she looks gorgeous overall.


----------



## Baggaholic

Here's a pic of yet another one of my favorite Spanish female soap actresses. 

You guys know her as "Mrs Tommy Matola" BUT I know her as Thalia  She's part of why I am who I am today. What a great person!


----------



## Baggaholic

La Lopez


----------



## alyssa08

dr. dre's wife(?) in contente otk boot. these would look sooo much better on bare legs, imo.


----------



## ShoeNoob

carlinha said:


> tyra is too skinny, she has the bony neck look...



Yeah, Tyra has always been public about wanting women to see that having curves is not a bad thing. And she's always looked fantastic, even if she did have a smidge more flesh on her bones than most other models (read: she was maybe 5 pounds underweight instead of 20 pounds underweight like most models). If the weight loss is due to a medical condition, I hope she bounces back soon. I definitely hope she didn't cave to peer pressure and lose weight because of that.


----------



## CelticLuv

bugmenot said:


> Sofia Vergara



Beautiful. Just Beautiful.


----------



## Nico3327

^ I NEEEEEED Sofia's dress!  Anyone know who it is?


----------



## Baggaholic

Melanie Brown (right)


----------



## Baggaholic

to both!



alyssa08 said:


> dr. dre's wife(?) in contente otk boot. these would look sooo much better on bare legs, imo.


----------



## nillacobain

KStew in rouge patent Biancas ?!


----------



## icecreamom

^^ We need to introduce her to "Mr. Sun" she needs some color on her legs.. Pretty face


----------



## floridasun8

bugmenot said:


> Sofia Vergara



GORGEOUS!  The woman, the outfit...just perfection!  

At least now I dont feel so bad that my new VPs are slightly too big seeing that   many of these celebs also wear theirs big  lol


----------



## nillacobain

icecreamom said:


> ^^ We need to introduce her to "Mr. Sun" she needs some color on her legs.. Pretty face


 
LOL, I fancy her for this ... I am not a "Mr. Sun" (as you call it) fan .. I am pale like this almost all year around.


----------



## karwood

Nice to see her wearing heels. I have seen her wear couture dresses with hi-top sneakers!



nillacobain said:


> KStew in rouge patent Biancas ?!


----------



## CelticLuv

karwood said:


> Nice to see her wearing heels. I have seen her wear couture dresses with hi-top sneakers!



ITA! Actually, I read that the last time she wore Converse sneakers with a dress was b/c of a knee, leg or ankle injury. She couldn't wear heels so she went with the sneaks.


----------



## karwood

CelticLuv said:


> ITA! Actually, I read that the last time she wore Converse sneakers with a dress was b/c of a knee, leg or ankle injury. She couldn't wear heels so she went with the sneaks.


 
She could have opted for dressy flats. Who knows? Maybe the Converse sneakers were more comfy. I am glad to see she is doing better.


----------



## CelticLuv

nillacobain said:


> LOL, I fancy her for this ... I am not a "Mr. Sun" (as you call it) fan .. I am pale like this almost all year around.



Same here  I'm not a "sun worshipper". I tend to be careful out in the sun for vanity/health (premature wrinkles, sun spots, melanoma, etc) reasons. I've been mistaken for 7+ years younger than I am, whether that's b/c of not roasting in the sun or genetics, who knows? (or cares, right? ha) The thought of preventable cancer scares me.
Kristen definitely looks good here though and I WANT those Biancas!


----------



## flowergirly

nillacobain said:


> LOL, I fancy her for this ... I am not a "Mr. Sun" (as you call it) fan .. I am pale like this almost all year around.


I agree, her porcelain skin is beautiful!


----------



## legaldiva

I love Thalia ... her song, "No me ensenaste" is one of my favorite all-time songs.  So beautiful.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Dark Sexy Legs work wonders, and it's a hair growth inhibitor.


----------



## legaldiva

Is Dre's wife wearing "Contente"?

I don't like how that boot has a built in cankle.


----------



## boraxkim

here's a video of the aforementioned Extreme Makeover: Home Edition episode with Kellie Pickler.

Kellie Pickler's Loubs

there was also a part where she took off her shoes and the little girl of the family loved them... i wish i could find that video and show you guys


----------



## Nico3327

:lolots:



legaldiva said:


> Is Dre's wife wearing "Contente"?
> 
> I don't like how that boot has a *built in cankle*.


----------



## nillacobain

CelticLuv said:


> Same here  I'm not a "sun worshipper". I tend to be careful out in the sun for vanity/health (premature wrinkles, sun spots, melanoma, etc) reasons. The thought of preventable cancer scares me.


 
ITA. Here in Italy it is such a BIG deal don't be tanned during summer time but I much prefer be pale over premature wrinkles and melanoma.


----------



## hya_been

I now know who *Sofia Vergara* is thanks to this thread.  She's in black nappa biancas.


----------



## alyssa08

legaldiva said:


> Is Dre's wife wearing "Contente"?
> 
> I don't like how that boot has a built in cankle.


 
she is. I love the style of them but I can see what you're saying


----------



## samjane

> It's the country music awards, so I have never heard of this woman, but this is *Hillary Scott of Lady Antebellum* and she's in platine very galaxys.




One of the kindest people I've ever been fortunate in knowing.  I'm glad to see someone appreciate her style.  She always has the best shoes


----------



## hya_been

*Kristen Bell *in black patent decollete 363 or whatever the square toe ones are called?  Not sure if I got the style right...


----------



## brintee

OOH I love Kristen's dress! She is so stinkin' cute!


----------



## nillacobain

brintee said:


> ooh i love kristen's dress! She is so stinkin' cute!


 
ita


----------



## hya_been

*Selita Ebanks* (she's a model) in black patent pigalle 120









Even though she doesn't really count as a celebrity, I saw strass and I had to post!  *Amanda Lepore* in strass pigalle  120
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amanda_Lepore


----------



## brintee

^^OMG I saw Amanda Lepore at this club last time I was in NYC. My friend who lives there is a go-go dancer and he was telling me that she is kind of famous! I had never heard of her before though!  And she wasnt wearing CLs...


----------



## hya_been

I'm glad someone's heard of her.  If they were plain simples or something, I wouldn't have posted but I saw the strass and then googled the name hoping she was famous!


----------



## hya_been

*Whitney Port* in black nappa studded pigalle 100


----------



## Alice1979

Whitney looks great but I'm not digging the jacket.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Me neither *Alice.* Sometimes Whitney tries a bit too hard to be fashionably different.


----------



## Jahpson

harlow3 said:


> thanks nieners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh... there we go!


 
she is probably one of the few celebs that rocked those boots properly. Where is Heidi Pratt? someone send this photo to her inbox


----------



## Jahpson

hya_been said:


> I now know who *Sofia Vergara* is thanks to this thread. She's in black nappa biancas.


 

actress whose shoes are gorgeous


----------



## floridasun8

^ I usually dont like over the knee boots, but those brown ones look great on her!  I love her whole outfit with that black dress.  Looks exactly like something I would wear!


----------



## Baggaholic

hya_been said:


> I now know who *Sofia Vergara* is thanks to this thread.  She's in black nappa biancas.



I love her. The shoes are gorg but those jeans do nothing good for her. Me no like.


----------



## boraxkim

*Amanda Peet*








*Kate Walsh*








*Kristin Cavallari*


----------



## Baggaholic

brintee said:


> ^^OMG I saw Amanda Lepore at this club last time I was in NYC. My friend who lives there is a go-go dancer and he was telling me that she is kind of famous! I had never heard of her before though!  And she wasnt wearing CLs...



She is SUPER famous here in New York. She's is the Marilyn Monroe of transsexual here. She even did a spread for Playboy mag. I love her! 

She is most famously known for having a sex change at 15 and is David LeChappel's muse. She is Transsexual Royalty! She is also a singer, actress and a model. 

I love my New York and Transsexuals! They go together like bread and butter!


P.S. No I am NOT a transsexual although I sometimes feel like a man.


----------



## Baggaholic

boraxkim said:


> here's a video of the aforementioned Extreme Makeover: Home Edition episode with Kellie Pickler.
> 
> Kellie Pickler's Loubs
> 
> there was also a part where she took off her shoes and the little girl of the family loved them... i wish i could find that video and show you guys



Love Kelly Pic! Shes the sweetest thing. 

On another not. Extream Makeover Home Ed. ALWAYS makes me  I'm even getting teary thinking of it. Such a good show.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Letoya Luckett in the Coussin Caged Ankle Booties in Red (i think)


----------



## sara999

took the words right outta my mouth bagg (about amanda)! she's a legend!

kate walsh looks OUTSTANDING! she is so gorgeous. kristen bell is adorable as well. i feel like it is hard to rock the square toe decolletes but sometimes i find them gorgeous on people (like our very own adeana!)


----------



## adeana

^^   Thank you sweetie!


----------



## brintee

Lol! Thats what my friend was saying! He dances at a gay club and that is where we saw her. I have never even heard of her before that!  I had no idea she was that famous there! How cool! Now that means I saw TWO famous people in NYC that weekend! 



Baggaholic said:


> She is SUPER famous here in New York. She's is the Marilyn Monroe of transsexual here. She even did a spread for Playboy mag. I love her!
> 
> She is most famously known for having a sex change at 15 and is David LeChappel's muse. She is Transsexual Royalty! She is also a singer, actress and a model.
> 
> I love my New York and Transsexuals! They go together like bread and butter!
> 
> 
> P.S. No I am NOT a transsexual although I sometimes feel like a man.


----------



## MACsarah

Kristin stewart in Biancas (Or altis. Don't quote me on that)


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloe & Kim Kardashian:


----------



## LavenderIce

Leighton Meister

Warning a bit trashy for a prude like me:


----------



## LavenderIce

Mariah Carey


----------



## Baggaholic

FINALLY!!!! She's dressed! Shocker!


----------



## Bitstuff

Miz Meester, did your mother not teach you that this is no way for a girl to sit? 

Miz Stewart, did your mother not teach you that it is not polite to keep your hands in your pockets? 

NOW GET OFFA MY LAWN!


----------



## Speedah

^^ :lolots:


----------



## jancedtif

Baggaholic said:


> FINALLY!!!! She's dressed! Shocker!


 
And her dress isn't two sizes too small!


----------



## cllover

Bitstuff said:


> Miz Meester, did your mother not teach you that this is no way for a girl to sit?
> 
> Miz Stewart, did your mother not teach you that it is not polite to keep your hands in your pockets?
> 
> NOW GET OFFA MY LAWN!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *bitstuff!*


----------



## LavenderIce

Ciara


----------



## Elise499

Zoe Saldana in Claudia











Olivia Wilde in Very Privé


----------



## needloub

Good lord, Ciara looks great!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Christina and all her CL's...GOD! I'd die for her closet (and everything in it!!)






from Instyle Magazine...

Of course, like most female celebs, Xtina's pride and joy are her two closets.

"Everything on my shoe wall is grouped by designer -- Louboutin, McQueen, YSL -- all in their own little family," notes Aguilera. "And there's room for boots up top." She also has designated areas for her jeans, jackets, coats, skirts, sweaters, and jewelry in the ultra-glam room, which features a chandelier and leopard-print rug.


----------



## sara999

i love olivia wilde...not really liking either of the other 2 outfits


that's an old picture of xtina


----------



## sumnboutme

Ciara looks fab! I want to have a body like hers... and while I'm wishing, I don't mind being able to dance like her too


----------



## jancedtif

Drop it like it's hot *Sumn*!


----------



## sumnboutme

^lol :lolots:  i'd love to...my poor knees though, banged up from multiple car accidents :shame:


----------



## Baggaholic

WOW!!! She is SHORT!!! Based on the shelves her shoes are located and where she's standing and even with those heel's on she is super short! 

Love my short girls! 




more_CHOOS said:


> Christina and all her CL's...GOD! I'd die for her closet (and everything in it!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Instyle Magazine...
> 
> Of course, like most female celebs, Xtina's pride and joy are her two closets.
> 
> "Everything on my shoe wall is grouped by designer -- Louboutin, McQueen, YSL -- all in their own little family," notes Aguilera. "And there's room for boots up top." She also has designated areas for her jeans, jackets, coats, skirts, sweaters, and jewelry in the ultra-glam room, which features a chandelier and leopard-print rug.


----------



## sumnboutme

^yup, she's only 5'1


----------



## Baggaholic

sumnboutme said:


> Ciara looks fab! I want to have a body like hers... and while I'm wishing, I don't mind being able to dance like her too



Me too! I want to have a body like hers. I need to grow a few more inches though. The dancing I already got that down pat!


----------



## lilmissb

YAY Xstina's only my height!!!


----------



## madamepink

What is the name of the shoe Lady Gaga is wearing?


----------



## carlinha

madamepink said:


> What is the name of the shoe Lady Gaga is wearing?



that maybe the rolando or the miss clichy... i can't tell 100%


----------



## sumnboutme

^they also kinda look like Alti Pumps


----------



## LavenderIce

^I can't tell either.  I saw the yellow patent Rolando in the NAP lookbook, but in Gaga's picture, the shoe looks like it might have a bigger platform.


----------



## jancedtif

^I am not an expert, but can it be a yellow Bianca?


----------



## iMunz

^^The yellow Bianca is my dream shoe! I e-mailed my boutique about them and they said no (the answer I was expecting but I had to ask )


----------



## MikaelaN

They look like alti's to me.


----------



## hya_been

Here's *Elle Macpherson* in Very Galaxy
I like it when celebs get mileage out of their louboutins, but I'm not a fan of these shoes with this outfit.


----------



## carlinha

^OMG that looks horrific with all black... what was she thinking?!?!?


----------



## lilmissb

She's gone a bit downhill...what is with the colour of the VG's? Didn't know they came in yellow/gold. I don't know, I have a pet hate of tights and peep toes so she's not doing too well in my books.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

madamepink said:


> What is the name of the shoe Lady Gaga is wearing?




whatever it is, i _need _it!!!


----------



## hya_been

Apparently the video premieres Nov.23, so you only have to wait a week to find out - my guess is the bianca though.


----------



## madamelizaking

look like alti's too... really hard to tell


----------



## savvysgirl

The left one looks like an Alti and the right one looks like a Bianca! Gorgeous colour


----------



## gemruby41

*Heather Tom *




*Kelly Brook *




*Member of the group "The Saturdays" * 







*Robin Wright Penn * 




*Erica Hubbard *




*Marion Cottilard *


----------



## CelticLuv

gemruby41 said:


> *Member of the group "The Saturdays" *



oh my  To the girl 2nd from the right, "Feeling a bit of a draft, are we?". LOL. I have to admit she looks good and can pull it off!


----------



## savvysgirl

Kelly Brook has lost so much weight .. bring back the curves. Still looks amazing though


----------



## gemruby41

*Nicky Hilton*













*Carine Roitfeld *


----------



## brintee

Ohh, I love Nickys striped dress! Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## jancedtif

I love it too *brin*!


----------



## sxcruz22

Rochelle (of the Saturdays) looks just as stunning as her voice is and those shoes look great on her.  I can't believe what Frankie Sandford (Saturdays, also) is wear.  I think thats showing just a tad too much or maybe i'm a prude lol.


----------



## harlow3

i love love LOVE marion cottilard! thanks so much *gemruby41* for posting that picture!

and... how is it that carine roitfeld can pull off an all suede ensemble? that woman has superpowers.... i'd like that superpower, please. and i think that is the 2nd pair of fifres i've seen her in - leather AND suede? i'd like to raid her closet!


----------



## gemruby41

*Heidi Montag*


----------



## gemruby41

*Olivia Palermo *


----------



## floridasun8

gemruby41 said:


> *Heidi Montag*



At first glance, I thought Heidi actually pulled together a normal outfit, but then I saw the second pic.  Is that her bra sticking out of her dress????


----------



## floridasun8

gemruby41 said:


> *Nicky Hilton*



Nicky looks great here!  Love the dress too, and CLs go so well!


----------



## lilflobowl

Is that Heidi's bra sticking out of her dress?!!?!? That's an ultimate no-no!


----------



## brintee

^^Thats what I was about to ask! eeewie!


----------



## boraxkim

*Christina Aguilera* omg i LOVE these shoes!! gorgeoussss


----------



## sara999

whoa! i didn't recognise robin wright penn with the dark hair...i think i prefer her blonde!


----------



## lilflobowl

Gah. Isn't it common sense to hide the bra when wearing such a dress? I don't get it!


----------



## Bitstuff

Aww, Xtina is sad because she forgot her skirt.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Heidi* makes some designer items look so trashy. Just MO!


----------



## brintee

^^You mean all of them?


----------



## Bitstuff

gemruby41 said:


> *Heather Tom *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marion Cottilard *



Does anyone know who makes Heather's and Marion's dresses?


----------



## CelticLuv

my thought EXACTLY! 



floridasun8 said:


> At first glance, I thought Heidi actually pulled together a normal outfit, but then I saw the second pic.  Is that her bra sticking out of her dress????


----------



## Baggaholic

*Olivia Palermo *





Shoot! Forget Olivia!!! Who's the hunk?


----------



## savvysgirl

brintee said:


> ^^You mean all of them?


 
Haha, ok ALL of them! 

My original sentence didnt have 'some' in but i thought i might offend someone who likes her so i added it!


----------



## jancedtif

Bitstuff said:


> Aww, Xtina is sad because she forgot her skirt.


 
:lolots:


----------



## Swanky

Archived due to length.
New thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-in-their-louboutins-528068.html#post13147249
:closed:


----------

